# 2WW ~ February 2013



## Martha Moo

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 28th February 2013 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
Sameea, ICSI, 1st February, 
Babywhispers, IUI, 1st February, 
Claire86, IVF, 1st February, 
hdn1975, IVF, 1st February, 
mrsb33, IVF, 1st February, 
TippyToes, IVF, 2nd February, 
ZoenMarcHC, IVF, 2nd February, 
ThePheonix, FET, 2nd February, 
Curlygirl73, IVF, 2nd February, 
LoopyLouxx, IVF, 3rd February, 
Sammyjoe, IVF, 3rd February, 
Froggyone, Clomid, 3/4 February, 
sunshine01, IVF, 4th February, 
Samic1986, IUI, 4th February, 
Newton77, IVF, 4th February, 
Clark1234, IVF, 4th February, 
thevixen113, Natural, 4th February, 
katielou275, FET, 4th February, 
Cardall, ICSI, 5th February, 
mspeaches, FET, 5/8th February, 
jdm4tth3ws, EA, 5th February, 
Mariageorgeta, Mild IVF, 5th February, 
Claireb12, ICSI, 6th February, 
mercers, ICSI, 6th February, 
Tito, FET, 6th February, 
abike78, ICSI, 6th February, 
Kashmir28, TBC, 6th February, 
Evie-Bean, FET, 7th February, 
Tw1nk82, IVF, 7th February, 
Stockport123, ICSI, 7TH February, 
BeDazzled, FET, 7th February, 
Lottie9, FET, 7th February, 
Supercalifragilistic, IVF, 8th February, 
wantababynow6, IUI, 8th February, 
8868dee, FET, 8th February, 
SLW1710, IVF, 8th February, 
Kerryann S, ICSI, 8th February, 
Bridge2Jones, ICSI, 8th February, 
Estew, ICSI, 8th February, 
Lorella, IVF, 9th February, 
BrightKat, IVF, 9th February, 
Eleny, IVF, 11th February, 
Dolphins, ICSI, 11th February, 
Ronnie3007, IVF, 11th February, 
SallySC, ICSI, 12th February, 
Lilacheva, IVF, 13th February, 
Shelleysugar, IVF, 13th February, 
Nat_anne, FEt, 13th February, 
Clairabella, ICSI, 14th February, 
Flossy996, Natural, TBC, 
Tams1981, IVF, TBC, 
Smithy2, ICSI, TBC, 
JAH1, IVF, TBC, 
Jomo20, FET, 15th February, 
Lilp, IVF, 15th February, 
JL1987, IVF, 15th February, 
megsk1, IVF, 15th February, 
leanner27, AI, 16th February, 
Butterfly_469, ICSI, 16th February, 
kcornfield, IVF, TBC, 
Deb1234, FET, 17th February, 
Luv One, FET, 17th February, 
Sunflower58, IUI, 18th February, 
mimiw, ICSI, 18th February, ^prayi^
clairelouise253,IVF, 20th February, 
Danielle1370, Clomid, 20th February, 
Bungles79, ICSI, TBC, 
Memories, ICSI, TBC, 
kellyjake04, ICSI, TBC, 
SmallPeanut, IVF, 21st February, 
Pinot, FET, 21st February, 
Charlotte022, ICSI, 22nd February, 
Mertimazza, IVF, 23rd February, 
Scooter5, IUI, 23rd February, 
Finky1983, ICSI, 23rd February, 
Cornishtwinkle, ICSI, 23rd February, 
Kazzybear, IVF, 23rd February, 
LoobyC, IUI, 24th February, 
Twinklett, IVF, 24th February, 
jellybean257, IUI, 26th February, 
Dingle123, IVF, 26th February, 
hopepaige, IVF, 26th February, 
Teena_Russell, ICSI, 27th February, 
[/csv]​


----------



## skyblue79

Hello Donna, I can't believe I am the first one to post. Please could you add me? I will be on my 2ww in February. I had my endometrium scratch yesterday and I am now waiting for my AF to start so that I can start giving myself Gonal f and cetrotide Injections. I am hoping my AF starts on Monday 21 or 22 January,2013. I will be having Intralipid infusion too during the course of tx. Is it too early for me to post?


----------



## katie76

Hi Skyblue  
I had a scratch on the 14th Jan waiting for AF started DR 9 days ago. I'm doing my 3rd FET but its my first medicated. Not sure what to expect. I thought I would be early on here but the FET buddies board is really quiet. Good luck to you


----------



## TippyToes

Hi DonnaMarie. I am best changing to this thread now, from January one! OTD 2FEB  
Hello skyblue and katie! 
Had ET today and officially pupo! Very surreal still!! Having a few twinges but nurse said i might later on after transfer. I have been excited about the whole IVF cycle, but I know that this 2ww is gonna be hard


----------



## Jomo20

Hi Donna/Skyblue/Katie & Tippytoes,

Hope you don't mind if I join you guys. I'm expecting to have transfer of 5 day Blasts Monday 28 Jan and my OTD will be 4 Feb. Starting to feel quite nervous, especially with the thawing of the Blasts!

TippyToes - is this your first IVF cycle? Fingers crossed you get your BFP.

Katie - I notice you are having a medicated FET which is what I am currently going through. It's a lot easier than the whole IVF experience. Fingers crossed you get your BFP.

Skyblue - hoping you get your BFP too

Jomo x


----------



## TippyToes

Welcome Jomo! Yes this is my 1st and only cycle, on nhs. Only one as will never be able to go private. You are having your transfer on my Birthday! Good luck x


----------



## Jomo20

My cycle last July was NHS and I had 2 Blast frozen so this time it's only costing £1,000. Don't think we would be able to afford the £7,000 it costs for full IVF!

Happy Birthday for 28th x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Welcome to the thread 

Tippytoes, welcome honey,      

Jomo20,  for ET on monday 

Katie and skyblue, you may benefit on joining the cycle buddies threads, prior to joining this one  this thread is aimed towards the 2ww (after the embies are back on board) however you are welcome to post wherever you feel you wish to 

Have a good weekend ladies

            all around

Donna


----------



## skyblue79

Hi Katie welcome to the thread. How did you find the experience of a scratch.? It was my first time ever to have it therefore did not know what to expect. Which clinic are you having you treatment from? I wish i could answer the question about down regulating but i can't because i normally do short protocol, so my AF is induced and then i start stimming after AF starts.

Hello Tippytoes, welcome to the thread. Congratulations on your PUPO. How many embies do you have transferred? are they day 2,3, or 5 embies. I bet you, it is so exciting. I think the best thing is to keep yourself occupied. Which clinic are you with?

Hi Jomo20 welcome to the thread, I think the technology nowadays is quiet good, so you should me ok with thawing. How many blasts have you got? Also, for the embryos to be blasts and frozen they must be very good quality. where are you having the treatment?

Donna, thanks for welcoming us. I have tried to post on cycle buddy but the January thread is too busy. i don't get any replies when i post anything.

I have started my AF today so i will be stimming from Monday. yay, looking forward to it. Wishing all of you ladies BFP


----------



## Jomo20

Thanks Donna for the warm welcome.

Skyblue - I have 2 good quality blasts. My clinic (Complete Fertility) in Southampton are fantastic. The Nurses and Doctors are so lovely and always make time to answer any of my questions. They are going to thaw both Blasts and choose the best one to transfer and then refreeze the other. What clinic are you with?

What is a scratch? I keep hearing others mention they have bad this done but not sure what it is. How many Blasts do you have left? I notice this is your 3rd FET, have you had any BFPs as yet? 

I also tried some other threads but they are all too busy so it's nice to have found this thread.

Enjoy the rest of your weekends ladies xx


----------



## katie76

Good morning all   

Skyblue - it was my second scratch so knew what to expect used gas and air it's over so quick and less of a horrific experience like EC it was ok. It didn't do anything last time but I didn't know about my raised killer cells then. I'm really hopeful about its effects the studies have been really positive so everything crossed for us . I'm in Sheffield they are very nice but not that great if you are complicated at all! What are your clinic like? Where are you?

Jomo - hi an endometrial scratch is supposed to make the uterus produce cells and factors that aid implantation they don't really know how it works but by injuring the lining it makes the uterus produce lovely environment for next cycle (hopefully) . I normally do short protocol so never DR before my AF before. I have 5 blasts frozen, done 3 fresh and 2 frozen before, one BFP but was a missed miscarriage    they have just found out about killer cells in my uterus that may be stopping embryos implanting so steroids with this cycle. How about you? I see you too have lost   

Tippy toes - huge congratulations on being PUPO    can't wait to join you. How are you doing so far? Not   yet?  

Donna Marie I like Skyblue and Jomolooked on buddies thread but all fresh cycles and very busy and FET board very quiet. But feel a fraud on here as no AF yet!!!! I'll move on if necessary.......


----------



## TippyToes

Morning skyblue, i had treatment at Bath Fertility Clinic, had 2x 5 day blasts transferred. I have no idea what a scratch is, so cannot discuss that with you! Good luck with stimming x


----------



## TippyToes

Now i know what a scratch is, sounds awful to injure uterus! It still feels surreal being pupo, still cant believe it. Bet next 1 week and 6 days gonna go sloooooow!


----------



## Jomo20

Katie - thanks for explaining what a scratch is. I wish I had known about that sooner as I probably would have asked for it to be done. I'm so desperate to get pregnant I think I would try anything! I'm really sorry to hear about your miscarriage it's absolutely awful. When I had mine I remember being so excited to get pregnant and then came crashing down when I lost my little Embie. Lets hope the steroids your on will help you this time around. Have you tried acupuncture? My clinic advised me to try it this time which I have but it costs £40 a session! 

TippyToes - it's great being PUPO but the waiting is agonising. Do you think you will have the will power not to test until OTD or do you think you will test early?

Jomo xx


----------



## katie76

Tippy toes - it will feel like forever but we'll be here and many others to help you along the way with   and   to keep you sane and positive!    I'm sure your blasts are settling in well x Do you think you'll test early - I did every time! 

Jomo - never done acupuncture thought about it but it seems a lot of money. I used Zita West cd last time it helped with calming and mind clearing. Let me know how you get on if you do go


----------



## katie76

Jomo - there are a few more of us now a bit more active on FET buddies board if you were interested x


----------



## TippyToes

I may be tempted to test bit early . But don't want to spoil my pupo bubble. If bfn. Only getting one shot at this, so want to hold on to every bit of hope while I can


----------



## Jomo20

Thanks Katie. I have been regularly reading all the posts on the FET board so I might join in after my FET transfer x


----------



## skyblue79

Jomo That is brilliant. 2 good quality blasts yay. It is so nice to have a good clinic. I am now with London women clinic who seems to be nice. An endometrium scratch is a small procedure which is carried out to aid implantation. Yes same here they kept missing my posts even when you do personals I had no replies.

Katie, I am now with London women clinic and they seem nice too. Wow, you were so lucky you used gas and air, I only had PR diclofanac. it really hurt.
Tippytoes, wow, 2 blasts transfered that's a good sign. well done. How do you feel?
Tomorrow, I go in for a scan hopelly I start stimming yay


----------



## sunshine01

Hi Ladies hope you don''t mind me joining in on this thread, this is our first round of IVF and my first post in any forum like this!  I had a 2 day embie transferred 2 days ago and am already finding the 2ww difficult!  x


----------



## sammyjoe

Hi ladies,

I will be joining you as from tomorrow!

*TippyToes* keep away from the POAS  don't do it! My hubby is adamant this time we wont test early, we tested 2 days before OTD last time & time before. Like you i want to stay in my PUPO bubble as long as i can this time!

*Skyblue* you'll soon be on your 2ww!

*sunshine* im sorry to say it doesn't get any easier! But we'll all here to help with support

Just to fill you in a bit about my treatment this time round. I started long protocol DR on 16 Dec, started stimming 9 Jan, first scan 16 Jan and was shocked to be told i was ready for EC already! Had EC 18 Jan and got ET tomorrow, 4 day transfer 

*Donna Marie could you add me to the list please, this is my first IVF. Got ET tomorrow OTD is 5 Feb* thank you.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Hope everyone is warm!

Welcome to Sunshine01 and Sammyjoe

 to all awaiting ET

 for our PUPO ladies

  

Donna


----------



## deb1234

Can I be added please. I am having FET after a failed fresh cycle in September. I'm jumping the gun a little but ET should be 7th February with a 6 day blastocyst assuming it survives the thaw so OTD will be about 10/14 days later. I am on a medicated cycle of sorts but with no DR. Have started oestrogen tablets and will be having the usual progesterone from ET (plus heparin and aspirin). 

Good luck ladies. I hope this is a lucky thread for us all.


----------



## Jomo20

Wow we have quite a few newbies.

Skyblue - how did your scan go today?

Sunshine - the 2WW is agonising and goes so slow. I notice you had a miscarriage and I know from experience how awful that is. Lets hope 2013 is your year.

Sammyjoe - good luck with your ET tomorrow. Are you planning on taking the 2WW off or are you planning on still working?

Deb - wow a 6 day Blast is really good. I notice your taking asprin, did the clinic recommend you take it? I'm wondering whether to take it as I hear it can help if you have suffered a previous miscarriage.

Jomo xx


----------



## skyblue79

Sunshine01, welcome to the thread and congratulations on your PUPO baby dust to you   

Sammyjoe, welcome to the thread and all the best tomorrow with embryo transfer.    

Donna thank you 

deb1234 welcome to the thread. wishing you all the best with your embryo transfer. you have got a good embryo there. 6 day blast wow 

Jomo20 the lining of my womb is still too thick, so I have to go back Wednesday, hopefully it will be ok then. I really hope it will be ok because I have taken some time off work for the treatment.


----------



## Jomo20

Skyblue - I didn't realise you could have a problem with the womb thickening too much. I have my scan tomorrow and I have been worried my lining may not be thick enough. I'm hoping everything looks good tomorrow so I can start the pessaries and have my 5 day blast transferred on Monday. Fingers crossed your scan goes well for Wednesday. Are you off work now until OTD?


----------



## Sameea

Hi ladies,

Can I join your thread please?  I had 2 morulas transfered on day 5 they were under developed and hadn't quite made it to blastocyst. I was told my chances were about 20% by the emryologist. This is my 3rd cycle, 1st was IVF and this and the last were ICSI. My OTD is 1st Feb.

Good luck to you all.

Sameea. xxx


----------



## deb1234

Thanks for the welcome ladies. This is my last chance so am hoping the 6 day blastocyst is enough. Kind of wish there was more than one in case it doesn't thaw but on the other hand rather than thinking glass half full or empty I am just pleased I have a glass and there's something in it. 

Jomo20 - I have had DVTs before then tested positive for blood clotting problems. This can cause miscarriage so I am on aspirin (75mg) and heparin injections on the doctors say so. The aspirin is the sort they give to heart by pass and stroke patients. Might be worth asking your doctor about it.


----------



## Jomo20

Welcome Sameea. I'm still fairly new to all this as had 1st IVF in July last year and this is my 1st FET. I have never heard of morulas before. Does it mean they haven't quite reached Blastocyst stage as they are a little bit slower? Try and keep positive as there is still a good chance you could get your BFP. 

Deb - sorry to hear about you having DVT before but it's good to see you being so positive. I did ask my clinic about asprin and they said its up to me if I want to take it but its not proven to help prevent miscarriages. I'm hoping my miscarriage was a one off.


----------



## Samic1986

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well. I had my 3rd cycle of IUI today so due to test on 4th feb. look forward to sharing this journey with you all.

and   to all xx


----------



## Jomo20

Hi Samic - my OTD is also likely to be 4th Feb. lets hope its lucky for both of us   xx


----------



## babywhispers

Hi Everyone...can I join you? My OTD is Feb 1st. Hope everyone is coping with


----------



## skyblue79

Jomo20, yes apparently for me to start stimming I need to have a thin lining. So I m hoping by tomorrow my lining shades. But on the contrary, for implantation, I need a thick lining. My Af is a little stronger now so hoping tomorrow is gonna be ok. 

Sameea, welcome to the thread and congratulations on you PUPO. Please keep positive and hope this is your time.  

Samic1986 welcome to the thread and congratulations on your PUPO. I am sending you baby dusts.  

Babywhispers welcome and congratulations on your PUPO. Hope you are also coping with the 2ww. sending you baby dusts to you


----------



## LoopyLouxx

Hi all,

I have never posted on anything like this before but going spare and only had my ET yesterday. Had two blastocysts put back, one grade A and one C. Due to test 03/02. This is our third fresh cycle and we have also had one FET all without success despite the treatment going extremely well throughout so obviously an implantation issue. Reading through some experiences on here helps a great deal, particularly that someone knows how you feel. Good luck everyone


----------



## Jomo20

Sorry Skyblue I forgot you we're at the stimming phase rather than implantation. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Welcome & congratulations on being PUPO babywispers.

AFM - I had my scan this morning and my womb lining was 6.5mm and they want it to be over 7mm. This means i have another week of tablets and injections to take and got to hope my lining thickens. Does anyone know of any foods that can help?


----------



## babywhispers

Thanks for the welcome everyone... PUPO is that past your point of ovulation?   Still learning all the abbrevs... 

Just wondering is anyone else on HCG injections during their 2WW?


----------



## skyblue79

Loopylouxx welcome to the thread and congratulations on your PUPO. 2 blasts wow that's good news

Jomo20 that's ok. I hear brazilizn nuts have got selenium in and they help to thicken the womb lining, I don't know if you have ever tried them. The last time I was doing my FET they really helped I think.


----------



## Jomo20

Welcome loopylou. Sounds like you have good grade blasts put back. Fingers crossed you get your BFP.

Babywhispers - PUPO stands for Pregnant until proven otherwise. It took me a while to pick up on all the abbreviations as there are so many of them.

Skyblue - thanks for the advice on Brazil nuts. I'm actually eating about 3 Brazil nuts a day I might try and increase the amount I'm eating.


----------



## LoopyLouxx

Thanks Jomo20 and Skyblue. I had 2 blasts last time also but grade A and B rather than A and C so I was a little disappointed but know I am very lucky to have what I have and have to focus on this time rather than the last!

Babywhispers - I too am struggling with the abbreviations on here! No injections for me. 

Wishing us all positive results!


----------



## hopepaige

hey ladies 

was hoping to be joinin u all as ive started on my progynova yesterday as i start preparing my linin.
having bloods again on wed and then back on sat to check lining and increase meds. 
hubby had to do his thing in the mens room hehe and so depending on results we have the option of goin fresh again and keeping the frosties. They have told us we can decided and don’t have to worry about the cost they wont increase the cost if we choose fresh so i was like WOW ok, so looks like we are going to do fresh ( fresh being my frozen eggs and fresh sperm) and keep our blasties on ice. 
so if my body responds well ( doctor recommended we do asprin as well this time when we start the gestone injections) I say 1st time for everything and to try something new and maybe better my chances for BFP why not hey  we are looking at Et being the 8th Feb eeek seems all so real cant believe its all happening. has anyone been on asprin before i havent but doctor has recommended it ??

well look forward to getting to no you all and hope we can try keep each other sain  thru this journey


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello ladies

Welcome to Sameea, Babywhispers, LoopyLouxx, Samic1986, Deb1234 and Hopepaige

I cant remember who asked about PUPO it means pregnant until proven otherwise, the part of treatment after fertilisation has occured be it naturally, post insemination in IUI or embryos transferred in IVF/ICSI or FET

Sending  and         for the ladies who are stil preparing their linings and in the stimming phase

Donna


----------



## sammyjoe

Hi everyone,

Yay I can now officially post on here, I am PUPO! And even better news my OTD is 2 days sooner than I thought! I had 1 egg transferred with a 4 day transfer. Il be carrying on as normal with work. Taking it easy till Thursday then life as normal for me! Hoping it will pass the next 12 days quicker!!!

Hope everyone is doing ok 

*donna Marie could you please change my OTD to 3 Feb not 5 Feb*


----------



## TippyToes

Hi all. I havent posted on here for a while. I have been feeling really down and having negative thoughts and i really cant snap out of it


----------



## Jomo20

Congratulations Sammyjoe on being PUPO. Do you know what grade your Embie was?   you get your BFP

So sorry TippyToes that your feeling really down. This whole experience is such a rollacoaster of emotions. One minute you feel good and positive, the next you feel negative and low. This forum if good for being able to share your feelings and get some support. I know it's difficult but try and stay  . Lots of   xx


----------



## FroggyOne

Hi Girls,

Can I join This is my last natural cycle  

I (don't) expect AF around 3rd-4th Feb so will be testing around these days (hope it will not come...) but if I'll get BFN then I start Clomid on the 2nd CD.
  

frog
xx


----------



## Claire86

Hi Girls,

I am in my 2ww after having a blastocyst transfer last Saturday. I am due to do a HPT on the 1st Feb.
My Gonal F was cut short as I had developed 42 follicles and my oestrogen  was at 14,000. They collected 20 eggs of which 6 fertilized with IVF. Only 2 made it to the blastocyst stage, 1 went back in and the other unfortunately was not strong enough to freeze. 
I have been extremly bloated since EC and fairly uncomfortable. This 2ww is driving me crazy, I have never known days to pass so slowly!


----------



## sammyjoe

*Jomo* no i have no idea, embroylgist didn't say. She did tell us how many cells it had but it was all too much info and can't remember much of it! When we got home me and hubby were asking each other all these question and neither could remember. I want to say 12 cells? We're just waiting to hear from hospital to see if we have any frosties, not holding out much hope.

*Tippytoes* this is all such a roller coaster of emotions and such a journey. Totally normal to feel down. Don't forget we have all been through so much we're aloud to feel down every now and then 

*Froggyone* hoping this is your time


----------



## Sameea

Hi girls,

Hope you're all have a nice nice day, I may even get out of the house today as snow is subsiding hehe.

Jomo, yes morulas are the embryos at the stage just before blastocyst. I wasn't quite sure myself when the embyologist told me.  

Babywispers and Clair86 looks like we're all testing on the same day.    Let's hope Feb 1st is a good day for us all....  And FEB is a lucky month for all of us on this thread.  

This is my last tx and I'm trying my bloody best not to symptom check but it seems near impossible and the days are passing sooo slowly.  It's like time slows down in the 2ww, bloody nightmare.  I don't know about you but I could murder a large glass of wine and a cigarette right now... Arrrgh

Babydust to you all


----------



## FroggyOne

Thanks *sammyjoe*

This is my last chance for 100% natural BFP, also I know that there is a big chance to get it (I got OV pains etc). 
I ovulate on my own but because of UU and only one tube, I don't seem to catch these eggs every month, only around every 3-4 months. 
Last 2 times, when it happened I fell PG, so hopefully it will also work this time and stick. 
If not... Clomid fun 

frog 
x


----------



## clark1234

Hey all, 

Im on the anxious 2ww as well, im 3dp  5dt, and feel really bloated and had a really bad head ache yesterday and mild one tday.. can anyone tell me if this is normal plz??xx


----------



## sammyjoe

*Claire* ive also been really uncomfortable since EC, although today the pain is defiantly easing. EC was 5 days ago. and have been constantly bloated, but i put that down to the pessaries? I've never had side effects from the pessaries before though. And we didn't have any eggs strong enough either. Lets hope we've both got the strongest fighters on board!

*Clark* from what i can gather bloatedness is totally normal! When i got my bfp while ago i suffered from headaches, and that's not something that normally suffer from! So yes i would say that's totally normal, and a good sign!


----------



## clark1234

Thanks Sammyjoe, I'm the same don't tend to suffer headaches normally!!! Good Luck for your test!! xx


----------



## sunshine01

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to thank you for the messages - I should have started reading/writing these posts a long time ago and not waited this long.  No matter how understanding and caring my family are (and very close friends, who know about the IVF) nothing beats speaking to people who are in the exact same position as I am at the moment, it's really easy to feel sometimes like you're the only one going through this and I find it really helps me to see that I am not - so thank you to you all.

Clark/Sammyjoe - I also have suffered from terrible bloated feelings and headaches the last week or two, and have now started dreaming about this whole process at nighttimes!  I wish I could just forget about it for the whole 2ww but it seems I am even thinking about it when asleep!  I go back to work tomorrow after a week off so am hoping that will help the days pass quicker!  

Sameea - I feel your pain, a big glass (or several!) of wine would go down a treat right now and really help me to relax (but obviously I am really hoping I won't be able to drink for at least the next 9 months....!) 

I'm due to test on Monday 4th Feb - 12 days to go...  but I'm nervous about this as have been told that a lot of women receive a false positive on the first test which is why they tell you to test again in another 7 days.  I'd rather just skip the first test and wait a bit longer for a more accurate result than get all excited if it's a BFP (let's face it, how could you not get excited even though you're aware it could be a false positive?!) and be shot down a week later wth a negative ....  THIS IS SUCH A ROLLERCOASTER!!!

Wishing everyone the very best of luck and lots of positivity!!! xxx


----------



## clark1234

Thanks sunshine01, u couldnt find anyone on the net getting headaches so glad I joined this!!
I'm also testing on the 4th Feb, fingers crossed for you lets hope it's a great day for us!! Xx


----------



## LoopyLouxx

Hey all, it's amazing how this long wait makes you question absolutely everything. I have been feeling really rough today, stomach ache, nausea, lethargy. No idea whether its in my mind, a positive or negative symptom or I am just coming down with something! Google is my best friend! 

To the ladies with headaches, drink lots of water  

Tippytoes - stay as positive as you can. We all have up days and down days and this bloomin 2ww is torture!x


----------



## Norma12

Hi, can I join the group please?  

I had ET today, day 2 transfer, 1 grade 2& 1 grade 3. Still feeling a bit tender from EC, bloated & gassy & a few cramps after the ET. 
OTD 6th feb.

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## mercers

Hi girlies, could I join this pls

I had my ET today, testing date 6th Feb....


----------



## mercers

Ooops pressed send too early, sorry all.

I'm still tender from EC, bloated but the waves of nausea have gone thank goodness.

What's everybody plan? As I've read some say bed rest for few days, yet others say carry on as normal.

I've also under gone a course of acupuncture, has anyone else? She advised going for walks, no lifting or running or exercise classes. Nothing that can gig you up and down. Even hoovering is a no go woo hoo!!!

Good luck everyone, let's hope there's lots of NFL on this thread
Xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Welcome to Froggyone, Claire86, Clark1234, Claireb12 and mercers  ladies

Heres hoping that Februrary brings lots of BFP to the thread

Sending  and  all around 

Donna


----------



## mercers

Thanks for adding..... Was just sitting here watching big brother...thinking wouldn't it be great if we could all meet for a coffee morning/chat etc...anyone Southern? Sussex/Surrey based?


----------



## Norma12

Thanks for adding me   

I'm in the midlands mercer 

I plan on taking it easy, nothing too strenuous, hubby will be doing housework & heavy lifting of washing etc. will do usual cooking, washing up etc but was advised no stretching up into high cupboards or bending too much to crush the uterus. Plenty of water & good food, was advised to have a good rest for a bit in the afternoon, as this is when energy levels drop. I've got an ivf relaxation cd to listen to. Pottering around the house, read a book, do some crafty things & will catch up with friends. Nice things I never really get chance to do. Hopefully will bring some positive vibes.
Hospital said:
No baths for the first few days
No horse riding
No water sports
No sex for 3 days
No swimming in case of infection
Bed rest isn't necessary

Hope everyone is doing well xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TippyToes

hi and hope you are all doing well. Thanks for messages of trying to keep positive   xxx
Can anyone help me
I have had a very small pinky smear when i wiped this morning. I am 5dp 5dt. I have had 2 embies transferred. I'm scared    
Any ladies on here, having treatment at Bath Fertility Centre?


----------



## Norma12

Hi,tippy ties, I was googling this morning when implantation occurs, for a 5 day blast implantation starts 3 days after ET, so don't worry tippy toes sounds like implantation bleed. This is the link below I found.

http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

/links


----------



## TippyToes

Thank you so much clare. Made me feel more at ease now    It is not much, just slight pink. Thanks again and  to you and everyone else xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Tippytoes

I would also say implantation bleeding, its about the right time       

Donna


----------



## TippyToes

Thanks Donna. I have been feeling so negative last few days. That has made me bit more    again!!


----------



## sammyjoe

*Tippytoes* that all sounds positive 

*mercers* looking at your signature i had the same EC date as you, i was told to do a HPT 16 after EC which is 3rd Feb. Can't get my head around how every clinic has different procedures!

I'm still feeling pretty calm about this 2ww but then i am only 2dt4dt!


----------



## ZoenMarcHC

Hi ladies,

This is my first time posting on here but I have been lurking and reading for a while!

I am currently 2dp5dt of grade AA blastocyst of my 2nd round of ivf, due to test on 2/2 and the wait is torture already! I'm feeling the pressure as from 18 eggs retrieved the one embie we put back was the only one to make it, we didn't get any for freezing  

My prayers are with everyone going through this too xx


----------



## babywhispers

Hi Everyone, tippytoes, sounds like implantation bleeding, very positive sign...

Mercers I am in Hampshire.

AFM, I have been feeling very bloated, lots of twinges and sore breasts. I took a test to see if it was just from the trigger still left in my system but the test came out negative so my thoughts were that something REALLY was going on down there especially as I am not on pressaries! I felt really excited. I took my first of 3 HCG injections last night and to my horror this morning I felt nothing, no sore boobs, no bloat, etc... I sobbed all morning. My DP thinks I am giving up too early, I am 6dpo. I don't know what to think, was it the hcg boost? am I too early as implantation prob hasn't happened yet or am I going crazy? I'm sure all you girls will understand the power of intuition about our bodies and I just felt like something changed after the HCG injection. I want to feel positive today so trying to hold on to what DP said and not give up so early but I feel so emotional. I'm just glad I can at least write how I feel on here.


----------



## hdn1975

Hi everyone, first time I have actually written anything on this site so I hope I am doing it right! I had 1 blast put in yesterday, clinic said it was top notch and I have a good chance of getting pregnant but this is my 3rd time that I have done this 2 wk wait but this time we used a donor egg and sperm so we have a much better chance, given taken time off work to chill, but I am finding it hard to relax, any help please?


----------



## mercers

Thanks for replies all, its good to know im not the only one sitting on my *rse hee hee hee apart from the washing, dinners etc......

Sammyjoe - Isn't it strange, I had day 5 transfer also...even my acupuncture thought it would be 11days, not the 14 that im waiting   don't get it, but will stick it out. Clinic did advised that if first test is BFN then to test again 2 days later, so perhaps that's why they want us to wait the full 2weeks....guessing dunno

Ah Claire - Midlands.... Ive family/friends in Coventry, Brum and Dudley...hee hee came up for the German Market before Christmas was amazing!!!

Has anyone changed there pessaries from back passage to front? Ive kept to back as was worried it might have a different effect if I changed its route now... silly I know.

Bloatednesss has calmed down, I do have lower pains thou, could be from EC, am drinking plenty of water and just started on milk as protein is meant to be good.

Have a good Thursday afternoon ladies, nearly the weekend!!! (not like everyday feels like a weekend at the mo, being signed off work).

xx


----------



## Norma12

Mersers-the christmas market was good!! 

Still doing pessaries in back passage as it seems less messy. Still getting some crampy pains in uterus. Is this normal the day after ET? Acupuncturist said it was normal for yesterday when I had treatment on ET..........

Welcome to the new joiners


----------



## Sameea

Hey girls,

Welcome hdn1975, ZoenMarcHC Mercers good luck and baby dust to you all.     

Mercers, I'm in Norfolk and def doing a lot of *rse sitting  

Tippitoes, looks like you have every reason to feel positive hun, def the right time for implantation bleed.

ClairB12 I always have crampy pains for a while after EC and ET think it's perfectly normal.  I always take homeopathic arnica/bellis find it really helps with all the swelling after being pulled about down there.

Babywhispers, I feel for ya hun.  It's so difficult not to read into everything but I have read so many cases where women were convinced it was gonna be negative cos they had no symptoms what so ever and to their amazment they got a positive. On my last tx I had convinced myself I was pregnant as I had so many symptoms and I got my AF on day 12 and a BFN.  So try and keep your spirits up, you've got a way to go yet.  I'm feeling no symptoms at all this time around but I'm just kepping a level head and focusing on taking good care of myself.   

I'll be so glad to make it past Saturday with no AF as this has been the pattern for me on my 2 previous tx's.    Roll on Saturday, not long now. 

Take good care of yourselves everyone.

Much love, Sameea. xxx


----------



## babywhispers

Sameea,

Thank you so much for the response, it is so nice to know I'm not alone.  I am hoping your right re: no symptoms. I just didn't expect things to change so dramatically overnight. I wish I was more positive like you and some of the other girls on here... so your testing on Feb 1st too, I will prob test day before as it's my mothers bday, maybe a nice bday gift to her   Thats prob the most positive comment I've had all day lol  

I am hoping you make it past saturday, will   for you...

Welcome to all the new girls.


----------



## Sameea

Babywhispers,

I only have this attitude this time around, the last 2 tx's I was a complete stree case.  I met a girl last year who had been through ivf and she said that she took the attitude of just carrying on as normal, she even continued to smoke through her tx (though she stopped after et) She said she paid it no mind as she didn't wanna put her body through any stress.  She now has an 8 year old son and some embies on ice.... So, that's been my attitude this time around and I have to say it's made a massive difference.  I've also not symptom checked or googled everything like crazy as I had before.

I hope your Mum gets her dream Birthday gift this year.   

Take care, Sameea. xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

ZoeandMarcHC and hdn1975 welcome to the thread  with the 2ww

 and  to all

Donna


----------



## babywhispers

Morning...

Feeling pretty normal today (7dpo)...will see how the day progresses. Very restless sleep last night though, got maybe 2-3 hours...how is everyone else feeling today?

Sameea - that is a good way to be during this process, though takes good will power. Like you said it worked for her so she must have done something right...

My implantation days are this weekend so I'm really


----------



## hdn1975

Hi , forgot to give you the date of my preg test it,s the 1st of Feb a week today, can,t wait but also terrified so nice to know so many ladies are going through the same thing xx


----------



## Newton77

Please can I be added to the list.  

My OTD is 4th Feb.  I had 2 x 2dt on 19th Jan and am trying to do the complete opposite from my last attempt.  I am doing nothing but relaxing (and going to work).  Last time I arrange a big 60th birthday party, did all the catering myself, sat my final exams and flew to Italy to a wedding that was far from relaxing.

I wish all the ladies good luck and am so nice to be able to read other people's stories over the longest 2 weeks.


----------



## MsPeaches

Hello everyone, may I join you too?

I am doing double donor here in Spain. Egg collection from lovely donor was on 22 Jan, 8 eggs of which 6 fertilised.
I'm holed up in my hotel room in Madrid now after 2x3dt today, 25 Jan, at ProcreaTec.  OTD 8 Feb. 

So - the 2WW begins!  Hurrah!  Feels so amazing to get this far.  So far feel fine - a bit twingey on the right side of my uterus?  As far as passing the time goes, I am kind of in travel/tourist mode as well, having come from Australia.  I leave for Barcelona on 29th for 9 days, so reckon I'll try and be back in Madrid on 8th for test!  Then it is off to Marrakech for a week - am I crazy?!?  Then wending my way back up through the south of Spain, maybe across to Lisbon in Portugal.  

I'm hanging about in Spain for just over five weeks - on the offchance    that I will need to rescue any frozen embryos that result.  They have the other four on observation today - playing it by ear I suppose regarding freezing.

Feels amazing to finally be in a 2WW group - yet another milestone ticked off.  So - back to relaxing!  

Best of good wishes to everyone here   - MsP xxxx


----------



## clark1234

Hey all, not sure if this is a symptom or not, I'm getting fluttery/butterfly feelings in my stomach! Not experienced this on any of my other cycles, so hopefully a good sign!?!? Xx


----------



## TippyToes

Hello clark~ i have had a few feelings like that, Im sure its nothing to worry about and def sure its a good sign. When did you have ET? x I see ur only 4 days past EC, so its probably your ovaries refilling with fluid.


----------



## Sameea

Welcome Newton77 and MsPeaches and all the best of luck to you both.  

Babywhispers    for your implantation this weekend but do remember that a lot of women don't feel a thing with implantation, your embies are the size of the tip of a pen. Good luck. xx 

Clark1234 hope you butterfly feelings are a good sign. 

AFM I also had a very restless sleep last night, I kept waking up all sweaty and going to the loo every couple of hours and that's not like me.  I do hope it's not a sign I'm getting my AF.  If I'm not preggers I'll be expecting AF through the night tonight. Gonna be on AF watch all bloody night.    . If I get up in the morning and it hasn't arrived this will officially be the furthest I've got with a cycle.  Was gonna do an early test tomorrow but I've changed my mind now, don't think I can deal with the agony.

Take care all.

Sameea. xxx


----------



## Evie-Bean

Hello there lovely ladies!!

Can I join you please? Here I am on my 5th 2ww with treatment having had 3 fresh IVF cycles and now on my 2nd FET. You think I would be able to get my head round the torture of the 2ww by now    I had my ET yesterday (we had 3 frosties of which only one made it, major stress and tears on wed!!) My OTD is 7th Feb.

Looking forward to sharing the ups and downs with all you ladies and hopefully we will all have what we dream of and deserve.   

Evie xx


----------



## Newton77

My thoughts are with you Sameea, hopefully tonight will be fine and AF is a no-show.   

I've also thought about taking an early test but I always spoil surprises so I'll try my hardest to wait until the 4th.

x


----------



## clark1234

Hi tippietoes, I'm 5dp 5dt so should have already implanted if it's going to doc said it should implant 24-48 after ET, hopefully it's a gd sign, not felt like this before zx


----------



## MsPeaches

Oh - fingers crossed for you Sameaa!    

Good luck Clark - hopefully that is implantation all the way!

Well, my transfer was at around 12.45 / 1pm today - have been lolling around and now feel like going for a walk, it's 6.30 so a bit of a gentle go around the block - just to keep the blood flow going!  There seems to be differing opinion about bed rest following ET - I'm going to run with intuition - a short stroll I feel will do the world of good.  And it's not like the block is boring or anything!  I suppose it would be nice if it were peaceful, is more busy with all the Madrid locals out and about - even though it is cold and wintery, they all get out and about and the shops are all open, then the restaurants start filling up from 8pm and later - not with me tho!  To bed to bed!  

Lots of burrowing embie wishes to all of us - MsP xxx


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

Hello everyone! May I join the "ladies in waiting", please? 

Just had two two-day old embryos put back in this afternoon and my test date is on the 8th! It is a totally surreal experience... this is my first IVF cycle and since we have had to go private I hope we won't have to do more than two because that's all we can afford.  

Currently thinking silly things like "if I cough too much, will they pop out?"


----------



## thepheonix

*Donna Marie* can you add me to the thread please  OTD 2/2/13 with FET

Thanks

Hi ladies. How are you all? Anyone doing an FET? 
I got a 4BB hatching blast transferred yesterday. So far I'm over annalising everything haha

Sore head, dizzy and slight cramping.

Sticky vibes to you all xx


----------



## MsPeaches

Ha ha *SuperCal* - I have had exactly the same thoughts! I said as much while still on the table, the doctor was kind and said not to worry... he he... lay there, and gee did I want to pee! That was the hardest bit I reckon - but they did love my full bladder as it helped them with the ultrasound guidance.

Day one is taking ages... how do we cope with 14 of them! At least I will be looking at lots of different things as travelling about a bit - will go to see a bit of art tomorrow - no heavy lifting!

Hello *ThePhoenix* - I am always confused about what FET stands for - sometimes it is used for fresh, and others frozen - nothing to really differentiate between them if use "FET" as everyone does for both. My four remaining embryos are under observation before vitrification later if they make it. Meanwhile, I have two fresh on board so fingers and everything crossed.

Love MsP xxx


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

MsPeaches - lol... glad to know I'm not the only silly one  

It just feels so... abnormal to know that there are these blobs floating around inside me and there is nothing I can do to make them stick. And it's very difficult not to feel a bit paranoid about dumb stuff.  

Glad you will be traveling a bit! I'm going to try and fill my two week schedule right up so I'll be sufficiently distracted.


----------



## Newton77

Don't fill your two weeks up too much supercalfragilistic, unless its filled with relaxing things otherwise it can be very stressful. I thought on my first time I should keep busy for the two weeks but I think I over did it.  Either way though the days seem to drag.

X


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

Newton77 said:


> Don't fill your two weeks up too much supercalfragilistic, unless its filled with relaxing things otherwise it can be very stressful. I thought on my first time I should keep busy for the two weeks but I think I over did it. Either way though the days seem to drag.
> 
> X


As a very impatient and workaholic kind of person I think in this case I'm doomed if I do; doomed if I don't! 

I am very luckily taking a sabbatical from my career to finish a postgrad course and do IVF, so I am for once really in control of my diary. So I won't over do it or anything like that... just need to get some activity and maybe a museum visit or two in there. I've also been wanting to catch up with some friends for a while and might take the opportunity!


----------



## thepheonix

Hi ladies

Mspeaches - I'm had a medicated frozen embryo transfer. So far I'm really obsessed and I've only been PUPO for 36 hours. Arghh

Anyone feel anything. All I'm getting is I looked and feel very tired and I have a headache and slight twinges. 


X


----------



## Newton77

Morning ladies, icky subject for first thing in the morning but I'm trying not to over analyse so I thought I would ask, does anyone else have any discharge? I'm 7dp2dt and it started on 5dp. Is it just the pessary as it doesn't have any colour. Apologies again for the subject but I'm trying not to worry. Last time af arrived 9dp so trying to stay calm.

X


----------



## TippyToes

Welcome all newbie 2wwaiters!    
NEWTON~ What pessaries are you using? I'm on crinone and although the cream inside is white, i get alot of browny lumps, every few days. I was told by nurse that this is normal and just a build up. Don't worry about T.M.I! You have to talk like that, to discuss symptoms with other ladies!


----------



## Newton77

Thank you tippytoes, as I said, I'm trying not to stress about it (unsuccessfully) and its not the sort of thing I want to talk to DH about - I can just imagine his face if I mentioned the word discharge. Mine doesn't seem to be lumpy though, or coloured, I'm very confused. 

I also can't get into my skinny jeans this morning which has given me mixed emotions, pleased because it might be for a fabulous reason, grumpy because I'm too big to get into my jeans.

X


----------



## MsPeaches

Hi Newton, I am on progesterone pessaries (no brand) and I get a clear discharge - they are just darned messy things, the medication is carried in a hard gel like substance which melts with our body heat.  You are not alone there... have you had it all the time you've been using them?  I have - just part and parcel of what we are doing I reckon!  Try not to worry so much, and any doubts - talk to your clinic they should put your mind at rest.

Phew - so many worries - and none of them are insignificant when we aren't experts xxx


----------



## sunshine01

Tippytoes - I'm on crinone too and the nurse told me not to worry if I passed some "cottage cheese looking lumps"(!!) either white/brown in colour - this is perfectly normal apparently!

I had my ET last Saturday and returned to work on Thursday - it has definitely made the last 2 days go much quicker than being at home!  And also stops me from googling every little feeling I have....!  My boss knows about our IVF and has been extremely understanding so there are keeping an eye on me to make sure I don't get too stressed (although it's an office job and not physically strenuous, it is very demanding and I have a lot of responsibility which can get stressful at times!)

My biggest problem at the moment is constipation!  I've never suffered with this before and it is so painful.uncomfortable.  The nurse told me this was a common side effect of all the hormones I've been taking over the last few weeks.  One of my friends suffered with this all the way through her pregnancy - wonder if it might be a good sign.....?

Hope the next few days/weeks go quickly for everyone and lots of sticky luck to you all  xxxx


----------



## Sameea

Well, looks like it's all over for me AGAIN.  As anticipated AF came like a thief in the night, stealing away yet another opportunity to be a mummy.  I did an early test and got a  

Strange how every time now my af has come on the morning of day 12.  I've never even reached my OTD.  Think that's it for me now.  It's been a really horrific year for me and I just don't think I can do it any more.  Not to mention the fact that all my freebies have run out now and will prob cost around  7grand.  i just don't have that sort of money.

Wishing all of you ladies all the very best of luck.  I'll keep an eye on the thread to see how you're all doing.

Baby dust to you all.   and     you all get your little bundles of joy.

Much love.

Sameea. xxx


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

So sorry to hear that Sameea. I know what you mean about money. We have had to take out the money we'd been saving for years to pay for a deposit for a house and even then we can only afford two and a half goes (two cycles, one frosty cycle) - and if they don't work it's all over for us. Currently going through my first cycle and hoping against ALL odds that it will work so we won't be financially back to zero. But the way I look at it - it's only money - and what would we do with a house if we don't have a family in it? So if we need to live in rented flats for the rest of our lives, it's not such a big deal. But if we didn't try everything we could then we'd never be able to reassure ourselves. So... I guess what I'm saying is: you're not alone and at least you tried everything you could.


----------



## Sameea

Thanks supercal.  I really hope you get your little miracle this time around.     Good luck hun and keep up that possitive attitude.  i'm sure it will help. xx


----------



## FroggyOne

Oh Sammy I 'm so sorry fo you   That is always so unfair. 
As Super said - it is important for you that you have tried everything you could. 
Keep warm  
frog
x


----------



## Sameea

Thanks Frog.

Good luck to you, it's a bfp all the way.


----------



## Sameea

Sorry Frog,

Meant to say. hope it's a bfp all the way.


----------



## FroggyOne

Hey Sameea I know what you meant   

Sometimes I wonder - what is worse - try everything and never get BFP, or... get BFP and then see your little bean on the scan screen dying ....


----------



## Sameea

Yeah, I know what you mean Frog.  I think a mc has to be more painful.  Personally I didn't allow myself to build my hopes up too much this time and it does feel easier than before even though this is my final go. But when you see that BFP how can you not build your hope up.  There are many women who mc a lot and I really feel for them, big time.  AFM I've never been pregnant and the pain of not being able to have babbies naturally has dwindled a lot since I was 25.  But the say what doesn't kill ya makes you stronger and I def believe that one.
xx


----------



## LoopyLouxx

Sameea, I am so sorry to hear that. Know exactly how you feel but nothing we can say will make you feel any less devastated. I am the same - always day 12 so dreading next week. Money is always a major issue. Unfortunately we never got a go on the NHS as my hubbie has a child from a previous relationship. I always said we would give up before we got into debt but we are now in debt and I also don't know where to go it this cycle doesn't work but I take the view that if we are struggling with debt but have a family I will be happy! Whatever you decide I wish you all the best with the next steps x


----------



## FroggyOne

Now I'm trying and don't think too much about it all but that's is almost impossible....

Keep warm and try to have a nice weekend  
x


----------



## Lorella

Hi lovely ladies . Please can I join you? 
Had ET today and am finally Pupo! 😊
XX


----------



## lilacheva

hi ladies 

i am due to transfer tomorrow after all 4 of my embies have made it to blast hope you dont mind me joining your thread 

good luck everyone 

whats everyones plans for this eveing mine used to involve a case of beers with dh and a bottle of wine each followed by a greasy take out and sing star on playstation , i now find myself with a herbal tea and a pack or dried fruit watching casualty !!! 

xxx


----------



## Lorella

Hey Lilacheva, 
Good luck with ET tomorrow! I just got back from mine. Was very exciting. The best part of the whole process!
Tonight I am gonna pretty much be doing what I am doing now - sitting with my feet up with a glass of pineapple juice xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Firstly Ladies, Sameea i am so very sorry to read of your news     so sad

Welcome to Lilacheva, The Pheonix, Evie-Bean, Supercalifragilistic, Lorella and MsPeaches (hope i havent missed anyone if so welcome!)

Really hoping that this time next week we have some lovely BFP on the list 

Sending  all around and a heap of  

Donna


----------



## PixieMcG

Ladies hope you dont mind me joining the 2ww. 

DONNA CAN YOU ADD MY OTD AS 5th FEB.

Thank you.


----------



## PixieMcG

Thank you Donna.

How is everyone coping on the 2ww? I'm only on d2 post 3dt, feeling very tired thinking everything has caught up with me.

Cx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Cardall

Welcome to the thread

 for the 2ww

Donna


----------



## PixieMcG

Thank you Donna, I recognise some of the ladies from other threads.

Wishing everyone luck.


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

Wow, lots of us waiting! And thank you for the warm welcome  

I am irritated by my current mental state: I can't help but over-analyse every twinge I feel around my lower abdomen (I keep trying to reason with myself that since I've been stimmed and prodded down there so much in the last few weeks, it's all just down to that).


----------



## MsPeaches

Hello all

DONNA MARIE - my OTD is 8 Feb but the clinic nurse coordinator wants me to test 14 days past EC so in the 5th, in case I need to do a second go with frosties.  Hope there is no chance of a "false" negative!  So 5th/8th is my test date(s)!

Yes - um also feeling super tired!  Am resting in the cafeteria at madrid a royal palace, love that they had a plate with sliced pineapple on it to go with my mint tea!  Oh but I could murder a beer... I felt like an old woman climbing the stairs!  Also feeling twinges... ET was only yesterday

Love and babies     to all!  MsP xxx


----------



## sammyjoe

Hi everyone 

Yesterday was my first pain free day sinc EC last Friday. *Supercali* like you said we've all been poked & prodded so much. I'm still feeling pretty calm about this wait, I'm sure this time next week that will not be the case! OTD is next Sunday.

*Peaches* I way also tired for few days after ET. I'm alright now, I'm now 4dp4dt

*Sameea* I'm so so sorry 

   to everyone, lets hope those eggs r snuggling down for the long haul!


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

Sammyjoe, interesting, that's very reassuring, thank you  I hope you will be able to stay relatively calm until your test date


----------



## Newton77

Hello Donna, please can I be added to the list. OTD is 4th Feb.

So sorry to hear your news sameea.

x


----------



## FroggyOne

Lorella said:


> Hey Lilacheva,
> Good luck with ET tomorrow! I just got back from mine. Was very exciting. The best part of the whole process!
> Tonight I am gonna pretty much be doing what I am doing now - sitting with my feet up with a glass of pineapple juice xx


Pineaple juice for me too  and chocolate icecream ;p

Good luck Girls!!


----------



## lilacheva

hi girls thanks alot 

officailly nervous now !!

sat with a decaff coffee trying to forget about it !! you know these pessaries do they have to be done 12 hours apart or can i do one early tonight ?? i just dont want to take it straight before bed as i want to have a shower tonight and tomorrow to get rid of ikky bits before et tomorrow morning ! sorry for the bit too much info lol !! 

xxx


----------



## Lorella

Lilacheva - my clinic just said morning and evening. They didn't say anything about 12 hours apart 😊. I did my morning one at about 8 and no residue. Don't worry hun 😊xx


----------



## lilacheva

hi lorella thanks chick 

gonna do it now 10 hours apart !! so scared for tomorrow as even tho my embies were top quality on day 3 i have no idea how they are now ! they would have rang me if they were not doing so good wouldnt they ?? oh noo here comes the negagtivity again i cant seem to shake it off 

i had 4 top quality yesterday so im hoping they are still the same tomorrow ! 

how is everyone else today ? xxxx


----------



## clark1234

Hi girls, I'm a little confused I'm 6dp 5dt and have started bleeding! Not much a the moment, but my period wouldn't be due until next week?!? Any thoughts? Could it b late implantation?!xx


----------



## lilacheva

hi clarke 1234

id say implantation but if your worried ring the clinic in morning !! take care xxx


----------



## clark1234

Hopefully it doesn't get worse, clinic closed until Monday give them a call then! 
Thanks take care zx


----------



## MsPeaches

Hey all, and hi *lilacheva* - looks like we are all on different doses of progesterone depending on what we are doing... I am personally on 3x200g per day, so one every eight hours. I would not be removing anything from "inside" before EC - after my first one of the day, around 7.30 a.m., my clinic got me to put another in at around 11.00 for a scheduled transfer at around 12.30. They then "wiped" out ma vag to do the transfer, then promptly popped another one in to replace it after the transfer was done! I reckon all dem bits and bobs that are hanging about - well, they will have SEEN IT AAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLL..... so... dinna worry!
So - off to buy some pineapple juice and snacks, I think all the shops are shut in Spain on a Sunday.
Meanwhile clark - have you seen this? It was posted either earlier on here, or somewhere else here - it shows what happens day by day for a 3 day embie or a 5 day blast - quite interesting as in what to expect:
http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer
Hopefully your clinic will set your mind to rest on Monday.
MsP xxxx

/links


----------



## Lorella

Lilacheva - I had exactly same worries but they were totally unfounded. I only got 1 egg that fertilised out of 7 and 1 that had half fertilised so you can image I was quite anxious they would make it. Turned out the slow one caught up so they put both in! It's very rare that something would happen to them at this stage except grow even more 😊
Clark1234 - could very well be implantation bleeding. I know its hard but try not to worry 😊
xx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Can I join you please I'm 1dp iui I'm due a bfp 8th feb xx


----------



## sammyjoe

*Clark* I'm keeping everything crossed it is implantation bleed.

*wantababynow* welcome to the madness of the 2ww!

I've defiantly got something going on down below tonight, really hope it's good pain!


----------



## MsPeaches

Oooo *SammyJoe* - lookes like you are four days after a 4dt - that might be similar to 5 days past a 3dt = when implantation begins. I posted the link to what happens day by day back in my last post. Fingers and everything crossed for you with the "good" pain!

Hi *wantbabynow* - yes - we are all due a "BFP" on our test dates, I like your attitude!

Goodness knows how I'll be with either spotting (oh no!) or no spotting (oh no!) - it is hard to keep positive isn't it...

Come on Team Feb! Sigh xxxxx


----------



## sammyjoe

*MsPeaches*I saw that link, thank you. I did look at it & wonder if it could be implantation but don't want to get my hopes up! Thank you for the well wishes


----------



## thevixen113

Hi can I please be added to list? Im due to test on feb 4th, had an unmedicated cycle this time and just used digital ovulation and got my smiley face on wednesday 23rd jan, I hate tww and need some support to stop my pee stick adiction haha, by the way .... what dpo do u think I will be on now if I got possitive opk on wednesday?


----------



## MsPeaches

Hi there - having a bit of a (!!!) panic...

I've gone and eaten a pre-washed salad from a supermarket as part of an in-hotel room dinner - and THEN I thought to look into beneficial foods for the 2WW - and read somewhere that, in Spain particularly, pre-washed salads are a complete no-no due to the risks of toxoplasmoisis - arghhhh!

Have I completely stuffed things up?  I hear that you can get the condition and pass it on to a foetus, such that you miscarry early or late.  God - it doesn't bear thinking about.

Is there any list that I can have to help me know what is okay and what is not okay in Spain??  It is different for each country depending on food hygiene practices, storage process, bla bla - so now I have no idea what I can eat in Spain!

Oh dear - I'm really feeling like I've done something terrible...

Anyone know anyone who ate my salad and carried to term?  Sheesh... thanks all, MsP x


----------



## lilacheva

morning all 

well it ET day omg im terrified not of the procedure just of everything thats about to following it ..........

ms peaches i have never heard about that before hope you managed to sort it out ??

good luck everyone today 

xxx


----------



## TippyToes

LILCHEVA~ Good luck for PUPO Day!!!  
QUESTION: Is there really a difference in a cheapy hpt than an expensive clear blue one!?


----------



## sammyjoe

*peaches* I'm really sorry I've not heard of that. Have you tried Dr Google for foods your allowed to eat while pregnant in Spain?

*tippytoes* I'm not sure, I've seen a lot of people talk holy of first response hpt but also a lot of people have said how good the superdrug hpt is too. I always get the Clear Blue Digi just because it says 'pregnant' or 'not pregnant' rather than convince myself there may be a second line there! So I only tend to test very close to OTD because like you said they aren't cheap!

*lilacheva* hope today goes well for you. I know what you mean, the transfer is the easy bit, it's the 2ww after that's horrendous!


----------



## Lorella

Good luck Lilacheva! X


----------



## MsPeaches

Morning all,

Thank you so much everyone... There is a lot of hype about eating unwashed salad leaves, it is one of the banned items in Spain and the UK. Every country is different. I am trying not to get in such a tizz about it now. It can all get a bit OTT this process!!!        I have emailed the clinic as well, I really hope that I have slipped under the radar on that one...

Welcome and good luck *vixen*. We want smiley faces everywhere please!   

Best of luck today *lilacheva*, and don't you go worrying about them brown blobs now !!!    

Another day, getting closer, but so far away... arghhh!

Off to see some art to take the mind off things - the biggest challenge I found yesterday getting to and touring around the Royal Palace was - where are the loos! Need a lot of loo stops when you are drinking as much water as we have to for our lovely blood flow!

Soon, MsP xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Good luck lilacheva thinking of you today.  

Wow this is a quick thread.

Mspeaches I heard unwashed salad thing too but it's oly one and I'm sure it will be fine. Glad you contacted the clinic to up your mind at rest.

Tippy toes I'm sorry not sure about the tests as I haven't used any yet. I heard the same as sammyjoe about first response.  

The vixen & want baby now welcome to the thread.

Well I'm only 3dpt and according to the link that was attached, the embryo is now a blastocyst and it hatching.  Not even at implantation stage yet.  This is soooo looooong.

Cx


----------



## hdn1975

Hi everyone
God this waiting is agony, felt very odd yesterday, had the smallest bit of pink discharge and had stomach cramps and backache, I wondered if it was because of implanting, as day 5 embie ET on Weds, today have slight ache in tummy but feeling better, think I am driving my husband mad! Think I am going to be rocking in a corner by Friday, I have always bled before blood test date so really hope I make to til Friday
good luck everyone waiting xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Hdn your right around time of implantation so hopefully that's what it is huni.


----------



## babywhispers

I have tried to stay offline a bit the past day or so and keep my mind less obsessed with symptoms... 

SAMEEA -  I just saw your news, I can't tell you how heartbreaking it is to hear of your situation. If you ever need an ear feel free to contact me anytime on here... I hope you are coping ok... 

AFM, I'm on 9dp IUI... it's so hard to know what to do over 'implantation' days... part of me feels I shouldn't move the other part of me feels like I should do things to keep my blood flowing, any advice? I feel very bloated but thats the only main symptom... I know everyone says to drink pineapple juice but is there any other recommendations?

I hope everyones coping...stay positive


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

Ok, as I have resisted the urge to google symptoms or ANYTHING to do with any of this and just go with Pregnacare tablets and the advice from our clinic - I have to ask, why is everyone drinking pineapple juice and what have I missed?


----------



## babywhispers

Super - It's supposed to help with implantation but I personally haven't done it...


----------



## lilacheva

hi girls 

just got back im officially PUPO !!! ............................ however mine is an 18 day wait  !! 

hope everyone is well i am going to lie down and rest now 
what was everyone else advised to do and what did you all do after your transfer ?

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello.

lilacheva, fab news PUPO lady

Supercalifragilistic, Pineapple juice contains selenium which they say aids implanation, i didnt drink pineapple juice in my 2ww but did eat brazil nuts which also contain selenium 

Donna


----------



## BrightKat

Hi Girls,

I'd love to join this thread.  My OTD is Feb 9th.

We came to Serum in Athens (wonderful clinic btw), last tues, for our first consultation regarding the donor egg route.  However Peny gave me an aquascan and found a wonderful healthy egg and said lets give it a go so we extended our stay here. 

EC was Thur 25th and one Grade 1 embie placed on board this morning.  Can't believe it, seeing as I had written off my own eggs, all UK docs saying I was too old etc etc.

Also I noticed some people here saying they couldn't afford the £7k for IVF in the UK.  Well in Athens it's 3,000 Euros plus drugs and flights of course, but much more acheivable for some so thought i'd mention it  

So fingers crossed the little one sticks


----------



## Lorella

Lilacheva - congrats on being Pupo! Rest up this avo I say 😊
HDN - sounds like implantation bleeding to me so try not to worry Hun 😊
BrightKat - same OTD date as me! Seems like ages away at the moment. Good luck 🍀
xx


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

Ah, I have brazil nuts... will add a few to my daily diet then  

Congratulations on being PUPO, lilacheva! The torture starts here...


----------



## Tw1nk82

Hi Ladies can I join please. I had two embies transfered this morning and my OTD is 07/02/13


----------



## hdn1975

Hi ladies , 
Have already started a thread to have help about this but thought I would ask for help here as well, have had more cramps today and now had a bit of bleeding, really worried,  period not really due to start til weds but difficult to know as had injections to stop period last month and also on 4 oestrogen tablets, has anyone been on these and know if they should stop me from having a period? I am desperate for some advise, please someone help  x


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

HDN I wish I could help but alas, I can't offer you anything more than a big   and   that you're just experiencing part of the process in your own way.

I had my embies put in on Friday and have had pain in my cervix since then (and currently feel like my ovaries are twinging); it's impossible not to become completely hyper-aware and worried at the slightest sign that it might be over. I am personally really worried a period is on its way     

Having had a miscarriage before, I know how awful it is to feel helpless and like you want to stop your body on its tracks. There is nothing anyone can really do and you have to let things happen as they want to happen. It's all very individual.


----------



## MsPeaches

Hello all, end of day two of the 2WW for this gal, and I'm feeling nothing but the odd twinge, probably the meds right?

Just to say - dear *Sameaa* - in a flurry of "me me me-ness" I did miss your posts - am really sorry you have experienced the day 12 thing again, really disappointing for you. But what an amazing effort - i don't know what to say really, we are all on tenterhooks for each other and ourselves, our dreams... To do our utmost to bring those children into our lives and none of us knows till the fat lady sings! At the end of the day, if no child or children come to me through these efforts, I will know that I have tried my best, and tried everything that I am able to do at this time.    Ohhhh....

Hello there *twink* and - all the best!!!

On the pineapple front, the pre-conception multi I have been taking has Selenium in it, but the pregnancy one does not. I will post a separate query on this but - wondering, when does one swap from pre-conception ones to preggers ones? Given that the Selenium (in pineapple juice, and brazil nuts) is meant to also help with buildiing up lining pre transfer for those of us wot need that. I guess it keeps the lining juicy for implantation? No idea.

*HDN* - keep the faith - keep strong - or fall apart a wee bit, it's all allowed! Hopefully something your clinic can give you some advice? Everyone's meds are different, like Supercalifrag said .

Just to say - I think we are all - absolutely - amazing. Something that is not appreciated, or cannot possibly be appreciated by the wider world. I think in the future, there will be a lot more credit given to those who have striven for their families, and the very special children that would not otherwise have come about as a result.

Keep strong everyone - I lit a lot of candles in various churches I stumbled upon in Madrid yesterday for us! Today I exhausted myself in the Reina Sofia gallery - 5.5 hours... actually have to go back as so much to see! Lots of loos there tho' which was grand   

Love to all, MsP xxx


----------



## lilacheva

hi girls thanks for the good lucks 


can a sudden outbust of stress affect anything if ive had the et done today ??

xx


----------



## Norma12

Congrats on being PUPO lillacheva  

Try to avoid stress & anything that causes adrenalin during your 2ww, take it easy


----------



## MsPeaches

Hey *Lilacheva*, I reckon - like my "salad" moment, your stress moment is one of the many we all might be having from time to time - best to move past it and give yourself every chance to chill out. Stress does produce stress hormones, but given that we are all in a pretty heightened state, and that lots of people go on to have success despite that, let yourself off the hook a little! Do whatever you can to relax and chill (just don't have a bath or a spa there!) - if anything is stressing you out that needs sorting, see if someone can help you sort it, or have it in your mind that it can jolly well wait... Whatever you know works to bring you back to your centre... I dunno, gee, we're all in this thing aren't we. Lots of relaxing vibes coming your way   

And hello *BrightCat* - welcome to the weirdness!!! Imagine if we were all preggers naturally, most of us wouldn't have a clue right now and would be out boozing, galloping about on horses, leaping into steaming jacuzzis, skiing down mountains, having great rhomping sex, eating sushi and slamming saki back, well... maybe not but...    

MsP x


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

MsPeaches said:


> Imagine if we were all preggers naturally, most of us wouldn't have a clue right now and would be out boozing, galloping about on horses, leaping into steaming jacuzzis, skiing down mountains, having great rhomping sex, eating sushi and slamming saki back, well... maybe not but...
> 
> MsP x


  What a brilliant comment!


----------



## Lorella

Hdn - keeping everything crossed for you  . It's horrid worrying 24/7 that AF could turn up any minute. I really hope it doesn't .
MsPeaches - your words really touched me. I wish you lots of luck on your journey 😊
xx


----------



## lilacheva

supercal omg you are so right thank you so much !! my embaby should be snuggling in nicely for the night now well i hope it is ! , some times i just find it really hard to hold the stress back and it all came out in one big puff !! then i made it worse by thinking i damaged myself  

mspeaches thank you for the words of wisdom i guess it was just the emotional stress of the last 4 weeks and then finally et today i was overcome !! i am just having a few chocolates and lemon tea to relax now ! definately no baths or spas showers all the way ,  

thanks everyone for your kind words , let my 18 day wait commence :/ 
good luck to everyone who is testing in the morning i wish i could blow you all baby dust 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Another day down.....

Welcome to BrightKat and Tw1nk82

Lilacheva, wow what a long 2ww since you have blasts    

 and   all around

Donna


----------



## katielou275

Hi

I'm new - usually just browse but it's comforting to be able to read posts from others in the same position, so it seems only fair that I contribute!

Well done to all of you - you've already come so far, endured so much and been so strong.

I had a failed ICSI in Nov and a FET in Jan (due to test 4 Feb).  I had no symptoms whatsoever with the failed ICSI and I feel exactly the same this time.  The thing I can't get my head around is that 18 fertilised eggs from ICSI were low grade and resulted in BFN, why would these be any different - they are from the same 'batch'....?

Do people wait for the test in the clinic, or do a hpt? I waitied for the test in the clinic last time but I think it was a mistake - I was feeling really positive so it was a big shock. Better to experience that at home next time I think.

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## LoopyLouxx

Hi katielou. My clinic tell me to do a Hpt and if positive they arrange a blood test for week 3 so sure it won't do you any harm. As you say, at least you'll be prepared either way.

It's getting really busy on here and reading some of the posts is going someway to keeping me sane but I am having a really bad couple of days as I am rapidly reaching the point where AF arrived on other cycles! I have had a few niggly cramps but nothing major and its too late for implantation. I've also been quite unwell with nausea, tummy cramps and now diahorrea (sorry!). This can be a side effect of the pessaries but never had it before so I just don't know. This second week is so hard!!


----------



## hdn1975

Hi everyone, 
So reassuring to read that there are so many other women going through the same agony as me. I called clinic today and said the bit of bleeding I had yesterday is nothing to worry, could be implantation bleeding!!!! I am very unlikely to start my period when it,s due because I had down regulating drugs so my normal cycle has changed, so I feel better today and have stopped bleeding, so today I am going to try and have a positive day and beat those negative thoughts away . Thanks everyone for your support and as always good luck xx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Girls, 
I have no idea how I am going to concerntrate at work these next 2 weeks, 1/2hr in and all i've done is surf the web.  Does anyone have any tips for staying focused as this is crazy im going to get myself into trouble


----------



## sammyjoe

*wantababynow* i can so relate to that!! Here i am sat at work surfing the web! I was really calm about it all last week, feeling ok now but not as calm as i was last week. The second week is always the hardest. I'm finding I'm symptom spotting and i told myself i wouldn't do that. What will be will be, but its soooooooooo hard not too!


----------



## Wantbabynow6

sammyjoe Its crazy isnt it, I'm only 3DP iui so I have to try and get a grip but I just dont know how.  But its good to know that there are other ladies feeling the same xx


----------



## Evie-Bean

Morning everyone!

How is everyone doing? Wantababynow I'm not sure hun I've never worked in my 2ww as i work with strong smelling chemicals. Is there maybe a project that you can get involved with, nothing major or stressful just a distraction? Good luck hun.
HDN I'm keeping everything crossed for you I really hope that it was implantation  
Ms Peaches your words were fab and very inspiring. I really hope that this works out for you. I hope that Madrid is keeping you suitably occupied?

Sameea I'm so sorry hun I understand how so many failures can take its toll on you mentally and physically I really hope that wherever you path takes you next it brings you the happiness you deserve. 

Hello everyone sorry there's so many of us to keep up!! I hope everything is going ok with you all and the awful 2ww madness hasn't set in!!

AFM I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself as my lovely hubs left for the week for work so all on my lonesome   I'm going away for a couple of days with my mum so hope that will distract me. 
I've had a bit of a dull weird ache in my tummy but assuming that its the progesterone as I'm hoping that its too early for it to be going wrong even by my history!

  to all of you lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## lilacheva

morning girls 

wow how does everyone feel this morning ??
i had et yesterday 
is it all in my head that i feel nausea ? and im sososo tired !! can any one tell me a good link for what happens to a blast after et i just know now im going to be with you guys with the crazies ! i dont know if its because i am wanting to feel somthing so bad that my mind is playing tricks on me !! 
xxxx


----------



## Lorella

3 day TRANSFER:

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT

5-DAY TRANSFER:

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300412.280#ixzz2JGSi1NRB


----------



## lilacheva

lorella 

thank you very much hope your ok ?? 

i think ill be spending much of today surfing the web and resting !! xxx


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

I spent all of yesterday in a mild state of anxiety because I had such obvious af pains (not exactly pains; a dull ache in my ovaries and around the uterus). It felt exactly like about 12 hours before af comes - so I just really felt   and sure that it hadn't worked at all. Then I found the af pains & BFP poll on this forum and spent about an hour reading everyone's experiences, which made me feel far calmer about it.

This morning I just feel that my lower tummy is hard and tight and there are a few niggly twinges of pain around that area... and having been pregnant for four times before (FYI: no children, so make your own conclusions) I know this feeling. At least one part is going right; I think the bum bullets have done their job and my womb is behaving as though it's in early pregnancy. Whether our two little blobs have survived is another matter.


----------



## Newton77

Good morning everyone, I hope you are all well today.

Wantababynow - I've worked through both my attempts, I did take a couple of days off this time though after the collection as I learnt my lesson last time.  The main problem I am having at the moment though is the headaches are making me very snappy.  I starting to feel more sorry for my colleagues than me.  Take it easy though as stress is not good for any of us.

Donna Marie - Please can my OTD date be added, it's 4th Feb.  I've asked 3 times now and I'm starting to get a complex.

X


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello 

Welcome to Katielou275

Newton77, so sorry, the thread moves so fast its easy to miss although i did a list update over the weekend and my laptop crashed and lost the update

I have added you just now 

Donna


----------



## Newton77

Thank you ever so much Donna - I don't know why but it helps the time to tick away if I see the date written down.

x


----------



## Lorella

Morning everyone 😊. Hope everyone's ok today. 
Lilacheva - your very welcome. I copied it over from my cycle buddy thread. It's really handy. It's my birthday today and I have to say I feel really miserable! Not like me at all. Think it's because had a boring Christmas, weeks of drugs and now I think it's all caught up with me. I feel like I have not had any fun in ages and now I can't even have any fun on my birthday!! Oh dear what a moany me ..... Sorry! xx


----------



## Newton77

Happy Birthday Lorella, I know how you feel, I had the same, my birthday is December and DH's 40th was the week he couldn't drink.

You can have a relaxing birthday instead and have twice the birthday next year when you can celebrate with your additional family member.

x


----------



## Newton77

Can I just ask, has anyone else been having a problem with dry skin?  Mine's really bad especially on my forehead and it's never been like that before - especially considering the amount of water I'm drinking.

x


----------



## Lorella

Newton77 - OMG! Yes! My forehead is definitely dry! I don't suffer from dry skin but I have all of a sudden noticed my forehead has developed wrinkles too. See, old age!  . Thanks for your kind words. Yes- lets hope next year will be different 😊 xx


----------



## sammyjoe

Newton can't relate to the dry skin but i am suffering with spots around my chin. I've put it down to the pesseries xx


----------



## eleny

Hi, can I join you please had ET today, just the one embie put back hoping my baby is snuggling in tight! Otd 8th feb x


----------



## eleny

Actually think Otd is 6th feb! Had a 5 day blast transferred, was told to test 2 wks after ec which would be 6th has everyone else had similar time to wait? X


----------



## MsPeaches

Hello everyone,

Happy birthday *Lorella*!!!!

And thank you for looking after us all *Donna-Marie* - obviously you come in every now and then do do your housekeeping - we are growing!

*Newton* hi - no extra dry skin for me, could be either a bit of an allergy, or you are just so super hydrated from all the water you are drinking to help with that lovely blood flow... that your old skin is just begging to be (gently) exfoliated? Time to get pampered!

Welcome *Eleny* - I'm testing both on 5th (14 days past EC at request of international coordinator for the clinic in case I need to prepare for frostie rescue) and the 8th (as requested by clinic themselves... complicated...)

I had a crap night last night, just didn't feel sleepy at all, and didn't get my head down until after 2.00 a.m.!!!! This morning I went off and wandered the streets again, before the little shops had opened, had a coffee (! !) in a little vintage cafe, and a slice of toast with the weirdest tomato puree/sauce like topping. Was yummy tho', drizzled with olive oil. Took photos of lots of dogs - they take them into shops and cafes here - gorgeous!

Batteries on phone and camera both showed flat so I've had no choice but to return to the hotel. Am really really tired all of a sudden... last full day in Madrid and I'm here talking to you lot! I will venture out again this afternoon...

Feeling twinges on right hand side of uterus, same spot I felt when they popped the embies in. Hope not just irritated, or the progesterone, who knows... only 3DPT today...

Hold on folks! MsP xxx


----------



## Newton77

I like your thinking MsPeaches, might nic off work early to get myself a face mask for this evening.  Your morning sounds lovely - except for the lack of sleep.

x


----------



## Lorella

Eleny- good to see you here Hun! Xx


----------



## penny48

Hi lilacheva, good luck on your 2ww, I have been on jan thread and we are trying naturally this month before beginning IUI again next month, just wanted to say that I have had two BFP which have saddly ended in m/c and each time I have not had any symptoms at all until after positive test.  It is not until after positive test that your body starts producing hormones.

This 2ww is terrible and just try to keep positive but in all honesty you will drive yourself mad symptom spotting and your body has had so many drugs and stress over the last few weeks it will be all over the place anway.  If you are progesterone this will also give symptoms, so my advice is to keeping well, happy, and rest and do not read to much into things you are feeling until you get your results.  Wishing you good luck and hope you get your little miracle this month, baby dust and sticky vibes to your little embaby xxx


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

Very good advice there; the feelings we might be getting now are more to do with the hormones we have been on, all the prodding and poking and bum bullets still going on - and pregnancy hormone will only start being produced in any kind of significant amount around the time of the test date. 

But of course being rational is quite tough when we've all invested so much in this working and are so desperate for it to be BFP.


----------



## MsPeaches

So true *Penny48*, we certainly have invested a lot into this journey...

I have scuttled back to the hotel, trying to hide tears on the street and in the metro, then my stupid hotel card wouldn't work so had to go to reception with red eyes to get another one! Just had an email from the clinic to say that, unfortunately, none of the remaining four embryos have made it such that they can be frozen, so it is this lot in me now, or nothing. Feels so awful not having that back up - have planned for ages, and coming from so far away I allowed 5 weeks so I could do a frostie rescue if need be. Of course - we can never ever plan these things down to the nth degree, I know that, and the clinic are happy for me to do another cycle. Just waiting to hear how that would work, given that I have no more eggs from this donor, and how long as in - whether if needed, I could do the cycle while I am still in Spain. God only knows when I can get the money and the annual leave to come back again, and I turn 50 next August...    Oh tears...

Must say - really hard to put a pessary in when you are crying! 

As the nurse at the clinic said - she hopes I don't need to do another cycle, and I really hope I don't either!!!


----------



## penny48

Hi super totally agree with you that it is so hard to be rational, for the last two years that we have been TTC I have been off all alochol, have not been to excerise classes ect, ect, the first time i was pregs i got terrible headaches and it is so very hard each month not to get hopes up and thing that each thing might mean your pregs.  This month was our first IUI and I wasnt feeling that hopeful that it had worked as consultant has said IVF is probably our best chance, but when it came up as a BFN and I knew it was over this month I couldnt stop crying for about two hours, not a good look when you have to go to work xx

MsPeaches just read your post while writting reply, hope you are ok and this is your month xx


----------



## Evie-Bean

Ms Peaches, I'm so sorry to hear about your frosties hunny. I'm thinking on the positive side for you sweetie, you won't need them as now is your turn I have a good feeling for you   xx


----------



## eleny

Thanks Lorella!  

Yes good advice, most symptoms don't really start till you are about 5-6 weeks x still doesn't stop us trying to spot them though!!!


----------



## eleny

Ms peaches sorry to hear about your frosties, hopefully you will get your bfp this time then can just enjoy the rest of your trip. Xxxx


----------



## mercers

Hey girls, confused... Are we suppose to test 14days after ec or et? I thought it was after et but seen others are testing 14days after ec... I had a 5dt blast.
Thanks


----------



## Newton77

Ms peaches, sorry to hear your news. I only produce 1 to 2 eggs per round so I know the pressure you put on yourself to look after the one you have. My thoughts are with you and I'm sure it will be good news. X

Mercers, I also have the same question. My ec was 17th, et 19th and my otd is 4th feb which is 16 days.

X


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

Had a call from the clinic today to say the two fertilised eggs they kept back have continued to divide and formed blasties - but currently aren't looking strong enough to survive freezing. Will get another call tomorrow to see if they have improved.

I was actually fully expecting them to both stop dividing and die off, so a bit   that they've even made it this far. Probably got some regular Homer Simpson in that petri dish.

Anyway, frosties WOULD be nice but I won't need them because this cycle is obviously going to work   ... just like your is, peaches  

(   )


----------



## Stockport123

Hi girls, I all depends which clinic you are under. I had 5 day transfer 21/01/13 and have been given 7/02/13 as test date which is 18 days after transfer! Most things on the internet say 10 days after 5 day transfer or 14 days after 3 day transfer. It's all very confusing.xx


----------



## TippyToes

Newton and mercers～ I asked the same question after my ET. Truth is, every clinic differs. You should just test on the day that your nurse/ clinic  advised you too. I thought I was only one to be told to test 2 weeks after ET.  Most people have been told to test 2 weeks after egg collection. I truly believe that you will get a stronger and more reliable result, the longer you wait. Hope this helps x oh, and I also had a 5 day transfer x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

welcome to Stockport123 and Eleny

MsPeaches yes i do pop in to do housekeeping daily  and hopefully over the coming weeks see some lovely BFP     

Regarding OTD and how many days it varies for clinic to clinic and also method of testing bloods are normally earlier than peestick for example, be guided by your clinic and follow their advice test dates are given for a reason (not that i ever lasted until otd lol)

 and  all around 

Donna


----------



## BeDazzled

Hi ladies, mind if I join? 
I had 2 blasts transferred last Thursday 24th after an FET. I'm on the Jan/Feb cycle buddies thread but its mega busy so hope I can keep up on here a bit better with all you TWW ladies.

Donna Marie can you add my OTD in as 7th Feb? Thanks a mill xx


----------



## PixieMcG

good evening ladies

apologies i had typed up a response to everyone and my internet went down and i lost it all. i hate when that happens.

ms peaches im sorry you had such a bad day today and you embryos didnt make it to freeze.  ours didnt either hun and you feel like your safety has gone but hopefully you are staying positive for this cycle, you may not need them.

welcome ladies, bedazzled and eleny i recognise you from the other threads.  Hope your all holding up.

otd does vary from clinic as the others have said, my clinic dont provide pee sticks and you must go for blood tests, 15 days after ec.


----------



## Lorella

MsPeaches - thank you for the birthday wishes. I am sorry to hear about your frosties. I don't like to think of you being sad in Spain  . I am sure you will have some good news soon though to counteract that! I can feel it! Everything crossed for you hun xx😊

Re. Testing - my clinic said 14 days after ET but I only had 2 day embies put back in. Hopefully they are dividing as I type and will be a blast tomorrow! Wish there was a way of knowing!! xx


----------



## mercers

Thanks for all your replies! Just a little reassurance helps during this process.  

I've woken up with back ache this morning, just hope its not the start of blob coming  I travelled to London yesterday to see Occupational health for work - (its there way of showing support during this time) but I left my house at 12 back at 5 just for a 15min chat!! Ggrrrr So hoping after being shaken around on a train an tube that explains my back this morning. Rest for me today me thinks. 

Hi to all newbies,  its lovely to hear all the different progresses and stories. Let's keep positive and start seeing some big fat positive results appearing    

Lorella hoping your little embies have made it to blast  and are making themselves at home.

Thanks tippytoes, think ill stick to 14days after et xxxx

Have a great day all, lots of R' n ' R


----------



## Norma12

Welcome to the newbies  

Mspeaches- sorry to hear about the frosties  . Hope you had a good night sleep & are feeling positive today xxxxx

Mercers- make sure you rest today after the hassle of yesterday. 

Lots of positive vibes for everyones embies to be sticking.


----------



## Lorella

Morning lovely ladies!
I must tell you my dream before I forget it!
I went for another hospital appointment ( which I was rather disgruntled about as I thought they were all over). When I got there I had to sit on the edge of the operating table and the nurse said to me ' right now we need to catch the swimmers!?'  I looked at her a bit strange and she handed me a small pot and said ' you've got about 35 million sperm still up there and it's now time for them to start dropping out. You need to catch as many as you can. ' I was just pleased that I didn't have to have anything else up my Minnie Mouse! 
Have a good day everyone! xx
Ps. Thanks Mercers 😊


----------



## thepheonix

Hi ladies how is everyone? 

Anyone over thinking symptoms like me? Haha I feel like a loon. Looking at my stomach in the mirror not there would be a bump at this point. Headaches, night sweats, waking at spilling early morning hours, twinges j. The stomach, lower back ache, nausea, exhaustion and now twinges in my cervix. The twinges in my cervix is making me think it's all over. 

Anyway. I hope everyone's feeling positive unlike myself. 

Sending sticky vibes to everyone xox


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all 

Please may i join im having my fet transfer today if 1 day 5 blastie  will let u know later my OTD and the grading of my wee embie as im just waiting on a phonecall to tell me when to go jn for the transfer today xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Thepheonix the tightening will be the pessaries hun, or that's what I'm telling myself anyway. I haven't had any symptoms as such just not feeling myself.  Even fell asleep during my 20 minute wait after pessaries and now late for work.

Dee welcome good luck for your blast. 

Lorella you have the strangest dreams but you made me laugh all the same ha ha.

Morning Claire.

Mercers can't believe you had to trek that journey for 15 mins surely oh could have had a call with you instead, that's what mine did last week


----------



## TippyToes

Lorella～ you have me in stitches reading about your dream!


----------



## MsPeaches

Me too Lorella!  Hilarious!

Speaking of stitches, I have twinges and stitch like feeling on right side, didn't feel this before transfer, but now on 3x200mg prog pessaries instead of 2, along with all the other stuff!

Am on train just pulling out of Madrid on way to Barcelona - yay - trying to think holiday thoughts! 
Keep relaxing everyone, MsP xxx


----------



## sammyjoe

*Lorella* I've been having weird dreams the last 2 nights too! But yours beat mine!!!!


----------



## BeDazzled

Thanks for the welcome guys. 
You will think I am nuts but I am so TMI constipated   I'm afraid I will squeeze the babies out. I'm off to get prune juice, and have been taking fybogel but to no avail. Morto, feel like a child  
Hows that for a 1st post! After all the cycle I have done I should know better, but it just doesn't get easier, does it
xx


----------



## eleny

Lorella - your dreams make me laugh!! 

Bedazzled - me too! Scared to go! X

Went to see acupuncturist today now at home resting, back to work tomorrow x


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

I have been UBER lucky not to get constipation at all; everything's normal. (I have avoided red meat and excess white flour and have had a decent amount of wholegrain, veg, oats, beans, avocado etc in my diet in the last week; perhaps that's one contributing factor? If you are constipated avoid meat for a few days and get some fiber and blueberries and stuff like that in you  ).

My lower tummy feels hardened as I mentioned before, and I know that if I were naturally pregnant right now, that would be one of the first signs. This time around I know it could all just be down to the effect of the bum bullets. At least I know they are doing their job. Can't help but feel a bit wistful and hopeful that the embies inside are still hanging on in there, too.


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks for the welcome cardall  

Ok so OTD is 8Th feb 

so donna can u add me to the front page please i had fet and my otd is 8th feb thanks x


----------



## BeDazzled

thanks guys, feeling a bit better now. Things have moved along !!!
Thanks supercal.........My diet is quite good I'm off dairy and gluten, and eating lots of F&V so I think its probably just the progesterone. 
The hard lower tummy sounds good.  Good to feel positive about the embies   

I'm trying not to pay much heed to TWW symptoms as in all my previous cycles i had 'great' symptoms and not a sniff of a BFP. 

Great that there are lots of us due to test next week, my OTD is the 7th 8868dee! 

Lorella LOL at yourself and the nurse catching sperm, maybe you should get the dream interpreted!!! Brilliant. 

MsPeaches I think twinges are always a good sign.   

eleny enjoy the relaxing xxx

cardall hope you managed to get to work ok  

hi to everyone else hope you're surviving your TWWs
x


----------



## Dolphins

I just wanted to say "hello" to all the lovely ladies on here on their 2ww.  

I am now as from today, officially PUPO.   We have got a lovely picture of the good quality embryo that is now trying to snuggle up warmly inside me.  

Donna Marie - can you put me down as doing ICSI, with my OTD being 11th. Feb.

Many thanks.  

xx


----------



## BeDazzled

Hi Dolphin,
welcome aboard, I know you from the Jan/Feb cycle buddies thread. Congrats on being PUPO!!


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

hi

just wanted to say hello. 1 week in - 1 week to go! going slightly insane now.  could you put me down as embryo adoption please. ET was 22nd january and OTD is 5th feb. 2 x day 3, 7 cells each. tummy majorly bloated, im on oestrogen patches and 1 pessary 3 times a day. lower stomach is rock hard though and today i noticed i have visible blue veins in my chest, that werent there before.  i am possibly reading too much into everything, but wish i could wave a magic wand and all our OTD's were be here now. only going slightly  

sorry to have read of the BFN's and well done, so pleased for the BFP's

good luck to each and everyone of us.

i'll pop back in later

jade xx


----------



## 8868dee

Gl with test date bedazzled hun xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi dolphin welcome i also had my transfer today hun xxx


----------



## sammyjoe

*jdm4tthws* i had ET on the 22nd Jan too and my OTD is 3rd Feb. They told me 16 days from EC. Cannot get my head around all these different dates that everyone has! Veins is a good sign


----------



## BeDazzled

sammyjoe & jdmatthws I had a day 5 blast FET transfer and was told OTD is 2 wks from ET. I am having shots of HCG, last one tomorrow 6dp5dt so that could account for such a long period. The longer we leave it to test the more accurate it will be. but God its nearly impossible init?? Its just the not knowing and wanting to know so much. The waiting is a killer.


----------



## Tito

Hi ladies mind if i join you. I had FET n EC was yesterday my OTD is next Wednesday  6 i didnt want to join earlier as had my fingers crossed my one day 6 frostie thaws and oh was it beautiful so here i am.

Cheers Tito xxxx


----------



## SLW1710

I joined the 2WW yesterday.  OTD 8th February 2013.  Feeling so neurotic.  2nd time and it is so much worse than first.  Probably due to the BFN last time.  PLus this time, despite the same number of eggs (eight), far less embryos (3 as oppose 6) and only 5 cell when transferred (had 2 put back - both 5 cell).  Not sure if it's because they upped my Menopur to 350 from 300 and rushed my little eggs   Either way, makes me nervous.  Although the embryologist did say they were top grade so hopefully they're just slow burners.  

Good luck everyone


----------



## Dolphins

Thanks everyone.  

It is good to see some familiar names on here, and it's good to join you all.    

Keep up with the good work of being patient girls!!! 

xx


----------



## Tito

SLW i personally dont believe in numbers love it only takes one


----------



## SLW1710

Tito - that's what I keep telling myself.  I guess it's only bothered me because of how I responded 1st time round.  And as my AMH is low, is it another sign I'm running out of eggs??  All irrational thoughts bought on by this infertility rollercoaster, of course!!  But you are right, it does only take one so fingers crossed   Just got to try and stay busy (and healthy) to get through this awful waiting.....


----------



## BeDazzled

SLW and Tito I agree completely on the not getting hung up on numbers. I know ladies get pregnant on all types of embryos, even the ones that the clinics class as 'poor' have become babies so its not that important. Altho of course we'd all like to have perfect embryos but even they don't become BFPs all the time   
Its a tough road. But our BFPS will be all the more sweeter as a result
xx


----------



## hdn1975

Hi everyone, 
Haven,t written on here for a couple of days been trying to chill a bit, although I have had a bit of spotting Sunday and yesterday and period pains, that has improved now, my stomach feels very tight and hard though, had anyone else got that? Still counting down the days til Friday, and praying it is growing inside me, thinking of you all going through the same as me xx


----------



## BeDazzled

hdn1975, oh you are so close to your OTD, spotting can be good as can period pains. Will you do a hpt on friday, bloods or both? Best of luck xxx


----------



## hdn1975

Going to clinic for blood test but also going to do a test Friday morning myself, still feels ages away, but I know Friday will be here soon, I am thinking fairly negative at the mo decided that way I won't be so devastated when it,s bad news ( who am I kidding ). Well yo never know maybe it will be 3rd time lucky for me , but for now I wait like we all do, trying everything not to think about it every minute of the day and night !


----------



## hdn1975

Thank you Bedazzled xx


----------



## thepheonix

Hi ladies how are we all??

I don't feel pregnant at all. 

Hdn1975 - all sounds normal to me. I've never been pregnant so can't really give you much of a clue. Just a few more days wait though. Thinking of you x

AFM - I feel like I have a slight flu coming on, hot and light headed. Just that fluey feeling. Also in the list of how i feel - twinges, headaches, soooo tired, waking up at silly o'clock in the morning, dizziness and being a very moody [email protected]&!H  haha. 

Anyone feel like this? Only got until Saturday to find out BFP or BFN. Feeling its more likely to be the latter. Luck Pffft I've none. If this comes out positive I'm havin ping out and celebrating. Xx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

sorry, but m very worried, wondered if anybody had any info.  my spanish clinic gave me a spanish prescription for utrogestan 200mg vaginal pessaries. i only have enough for next 4 days - wont even get to test day, let alone next 12 wks (fingers crossed).  asked my doctor to give me the same prescription, which i said i wll pay for privately, he refused. so i asked the pharmacist if he would give me my pessaries wth spanish prescription. pharmacist very snottily asked did i have fertility tx abroad, i answered yes. he then asked in same tone and who is t thats going to look after you and your pregnancy? so i replied myself. he then then sad snottly and the uk. im not sure we will be able to fill this prescription for you. told him i was going to pay so as not to put strain on the ever depleting nhs pursestrings, but no can do. i live in a little town called burton on trent, in between derby and birmingham.  does anyone know where i can get the pregesterone pessaries on a spanish prescription that i desperately need.

thanks in advance

jade xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Just a quick one ladies as on mobile.

Really hope all these symptoms are good signs for you and you all get bfps.

Can I ask I haven't had any issues with the pessaries until tonight this one burned and made me really itchy, I am now worried I have an infection.


----------



## Newton77

Hello jdm you could try calling bourn hall in Cambridgeshire. They're all really lovely there and they may be able to tell you where you can get help.

X


----------



## ava1

JDM: hi I was just reading thro the Posts - I am half way through my 2ww test on 4th Feb. I was really shocked to hear how you were treated by your pharmacist and doctor. 

My clinic in Czech Republic sends an email to Fertility2U an online pharmacy specialising in fertility medicine in the UK. The clinic copies me in on the email and the clinic sends the obligatory legal hard copy to Fertility2U. I believe that F2U have relationships with most established clinics but might be worth you emailing them or calling them directly.

I then receive an email from F2U which is effectively an invoice as soon as I pay that they send out the medicines. I ordered today and will receive Friday. If you email tonight or call in the morning they might be able to rush you before the weekend. Postage is a bit pricey cost me a £10 today but worth it to have it delivered to your door. 

I hope this helps and good luck with your order and your 2ww


----------



## Tito

Jdm have you tried ASDA i have heard they take Greece prescriptions

Cardall that happened to me when i put cyclogest front door but i was told to go rectal and after two days the itching stopped n was all clear it is known to cause thrush especially if u r prone to thrush.

Goodluck


----------



## thepheonix

Cardall - I had that and then got thrush on top of it. Ended up going in the back passage. Xxx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

thank you ava1, will find the number as soon as. will speak to my clinic tomorrow and see if they can do that.  to the lady that mentioned asda, wll try them in the morning thanks. and the lady who mentioned bourne hall, have you got the number please, im willing to try that as well.

at the moment my hope is fading fast though. why does the UK have to make everythng so bl**dy difficult!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Tito and the Phoenix thank you I will call the clinic tomorrow.

Jdm hope you get your drugs sorted out.


----------



## Newton77

Jdm, bourn's number is 01954 719111. As I said they are really lovely people there and they have links with clinics across the world so I really hope they can help you.

Good luck.

X


----------



## Stockport123

Hi girls,

Welcome too the newly PUPO girls - congratulations.

Jdm - hope you get sorted, you really don't need the added stress!!

Phoenix - I've had some of your symptoms - twinges and waking up really really early! I also felt like I was getting a terrible cold on fri, sneezing, shivering etc but when I woke up on sat it had all disappeared! It's such a roller coaster all this. I have felt a bit sick too but don't know if I'm just hyper sensitive to physical feelings at the moment! Are you testing at home or at the clinic on Saturday?xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Wow busy day today 

Welcome to Jade, Tito, Bedazzled, 8868dee, SLW1710, Dolphins,  on the wait!

Jade, there is a thread on the ivf board i think its cheap drugs its a sticky topic near the top, or perhaps contact your clinic directly to check who they deal with in the UK, hope you can get it sorted 

Cardall pessaries can cause irritation/thrush try using the back door for a few days 

Sending  and  all around

Donna


----------



## BeDazzled

Thanks Donna wooohooo!!! 
Hope you get meds sorted Jade, lots of good advice from the ladies, sorry I'm no help I'm not in the UK.
Cardall hope you get some relief with the back door option!
xx


----------



## abike78

Hi Ladies

I hope you don't mind me joining your thread.

As you can see from my signature, we are on our 4th Fresh IVF attempt.  We had egg collection (with one ovary) on 23rd Jan and got 16 eggs.  We transferred 2 x Blastocysts (grading 5 AB and 3BB) yesterday.

I am going to read through all your wonderful posts, but found these threads so helpful and supportive.

Testing day is 6th February...  I have to say I am feeling positive however had a few very stressful days and am hoping I have not done anything wrong... :-(((

Nicky

xxx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

thank you ladies, for all your advice- i dont know what i'd do without you. a little update i ahve rang my local asda and the pharmacist can order 1 box for me as a private prescription. he has also taken my doctors name and tel no and is going to give him a good telling off as the doctor shouldnt be allowed to refuse to convert eu prescriptions to uk prescriptions, regardless of personal opinion. so hopefully, between him and me, i should get the equivalent uk prescription.  and i can pick up my 1 box of thingys tomorrow afternoon.

my doctors also refused to give me a blood form for hcg. my clinic has asked for bloods regardless of outcome. so ii rang director of bloods dept at my hospital, explained situation and he has personally sent me a blood form out worded urgent and wrote on it that they are to ring me with the results, not my doctor.  of course, because of doctors refusal i've had to go private for this test, but im not bothered, just glad im starting to beat the doctors at their own game.

so thank you ladies, your advice is beginning to pay off, and im not as despondent as i was.  and youre right, dont need this stress on top of 2ww, cos that is stressful on its own.

thank you again ladies, really appreciate it - will update as soon as i have more news

xxxxxx


----------



## Stockport123

Glad to hear it jdm! Sounds like you need to report your GP and move surgeries!

Good luck.xx


----------



## BeDazzled

Good on ya jdm, you kicked the Drs ass!! Well done, us ladies always find a way, it's one thing we definitely learn on this journey. 

Just wanted to share some tips I've gathered for twws, especially for those stressful days:

A counsellor told me that during the tww all we need to think about is being a mother to these babies. They're in their growing away now and we've done all we can do. Its up to these babies if they stay with us so we need to make the most of this special time we have with them now. 

I had treatment abroad so on the plane home with bubs on board I made a list of all the things I have done to prepare for this cycle, and when it was done it was long! I read over that when I start to get doubts

I also was reading The Secret, & it said to appreciate what we have, let's face it that's not always easy. So I made a list of everything I appreciate from dh, my doggies, all the ivf friends I've made, Drs & clinics I've had the money to attend etc. again this makes me feel more positive. 

And lastly I have kept a diary on laptop with photos of plane tickets, the hotel room, snow in Prague on day of ET, that kinda thing.  

Maybe some of you will get something out of these that'll help the tww go by a bit easier 
xx


----------



## mariageorgeta

Hello for all the ladies 
I bet 2013 will be our lucky year, don't know  why but i am feeling in a very good mood from first day.
Reading this forum for years but didn't post, now i'm thinking its time for me to do it, also i want to start and to write my diary, but after this 2 ww will end.Lots of baby dust for all of us xx


Hi Donna Marie, please add me when you can.... Tx  Mild IVF, EC 21/01 ET 24.01 OTD 5th Feb. Thank you xx


----------



## Tito

BeDazzled i agree with you last time i read a book can't remember which one might have been Zita West but it advised during the 2ww to be positive prepare for the baby look up baby books,magazines do some browsing online for baby things, which i did n to be fair even tho i mc its the only time i ever had BFP so who knows it might have been the positive vibes so am doing the same thing now


----------



## abike78

Good Morning Ladies....

bedazzled... What a fantastic read.  We have been doing the same.  I think you have just put things into perspective for me.  I have been such a nasty piece of work this morning, been really awful in fact, very self centered and now I am feeling that I should be more positive.

I suppose I am just so scared that this will not work. 

Tito:  I too have been looking at things, we have our daughter, but I have been looking at reviews for double buggies.

Shows how crazy I am being...  Had our Blasto's transferred on Monday and have already done 2 pregnancy tests, of course they were negative but how stupid of me for doing it!!!

:-(


----------



## MsPeaches

Good morning from Barcelona everyone,

My but it is getting busy on here!

*JDM* - get well away from that awful relic of a doctor - what an "expletive"! He should be reported but maybe that battle is for someone else, and given the small town thing, may not be worth it and - you are well busy enough yourself right now! Hope by now all is sorted - you don't need that!

Lot of newbies as the days progress - good luck everyone!

AFM - Arrived in Barcelona from Madrid yesterday on a comfy train just after lunch, checked into the hotel and then trotted off to see one of the buildings Gaudi designed - Casa Batilo. Amazing! Totally wonderful! I was coming down the stairs and had a wave of nausea, which continued through the shop so I only bought one postcard... now... I know it is probably the progesterone...

Today is 5dpt - sore boobies, still a dull tweaky feeling on the right side of uterus, who knows... progesterone... 

Anyways, off and out this morning for more Gaudi.

*Donna-Marie* - when you get a minnie, for the sake of completeness could you change "IVF" to "FET" for me on page 1 please? Thanks a million!

Toodles - MsP xxx


----------



## Newton77

Good morning ladies, I hope you are all doing well today.

abike - isn't it far too early to tell yet?  You're just adding extra pressure, try to relax (I know, easier said than done)

I'm feeling very nervous today as on my last round I lost eggbert after 10 days and now I'm on 11 days this time around so I'm trying to stay positive that nothing's gone wrong yet but also trying not to get my hopes too high as it was a long way to fall last time.  Any symptoms I did have, have now all gone which is an added worry.

x


----------



## abike78

Hi Newton77

Definetly far to early to tell.  I am just being really neurotic.  Have got the odd twinge, constant checking to see if there is any implantation bleeding.  This is crazy...

When are you due to test?

x


----------



## sammyjoe

Wooo, this thread is getting bigger by the day!

Welcome all the newly PUPO 

*Jdm* I'm so glad your getting somewhere. What a nightmare & stress this has been for.

I've got 4 days till i test now and i feel like I'm going insane! Having a few symptoms, but I'm sure its me just looking for the symptoms! I'm doing my hubby's head in!! This is our 4th 2ww and they really don't get any easier! I just want to know now! All the results will soon start coming in, in 2 days


----------



## BeDazzled

Morning ladies, another day closer!! I'm near the end of week1, lol and that's the easier wk! 
Newton   stay strong, I've been told that each cycle is standalone and totally independent of previous ones, so this cycle is totally different for you to the last one, it's great that you're on day11. 


Abike glad I could help, I'm feeling fairly irritable and sensitive myself, a pure joy to be around!   we need the pee stick police for you  step away from those tests!! 

Sammyjoe, 4 days omg, how're u feeling? 
No it doesn't get any easier, on my 1st cycle  I was so naive which was great, looking back. Now I know too much  

Tito I'm loving the Pma xxx

Welcome mariegeorgeta. 

Mspeaches enjoy the site seeing, hope weather is Spain is better than here it's been raining all week.


----------



## hdn1975

Morning ladies, 
Although this is my 3rd 2ww but the 1st time I have used this forum as support so nice to read that we are all feeling the same and I am not the only person going through this crazy time. Well today is the furthest I have got so far, I have always bled before my blood test date, only got 2 days to go now and so hoping I will make it, tummy still feels tight today and odd and had a strange taste in my mouth this morning,  my head is telling me to protect myself and that I am not pregnant but my heart is telling me I am! Please let my heart to be right, good luck anyone who is having blood test today or tomorrow my thoughts are with you all xx


----------



## lilacheva

hdn     
positive thoughts sweety !!! wish you all the luck for test day tomorrow !! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tito

Hdn congrats on getting this far    you we will all get that BFP


----------



## Newton77

Thank you BeDazzled, I really appreciate the  . I agree with the pee stick police - I'm a delight to be around.

abike - I'm due to test on Monday which is 16 days after my et.  My brain has finally kicked in as to why it's 16 days and not 14 like most, 14 days would be a Saturday and there is no one at the clinic to pick up the pieces when it all goes wrong I reckon.

x


----------



## Kerryann S

Hi ladies, i've been taking a back seat and reading everyones post but felt i should just pop in a say Hi   ... This is our 4th ICSI but 3rd 2 WW and like most of you have already said it doesn't get any easier.  I'm driving myself and my husband completely mad   !!

Anyway, i wish you all the best of luck and i hope that we all get our BFP this time around   .

Love

Kerry
x


----------



## hdn1975

Thanks for all your positive comments, will let you all know my result on Friday , I am hoping the next 2 days will go quickly xx


----------



## BeDazzled

Good luck hdn, rooting for you lady xxxxx  Will you bet the 1st BFP on the thread? 
must apologise if there are others i haven't read the thread all the way back  

Newtown LOL at your thinking, at least with 16 days after ET the result you get will be accurate. Testing early is so head wrecking as if its negative you think ahh sure its too early and if its positive you're kinda thinking it might be caused by HCG trigger or HCG booster shots arghhh. Anyway what we all want to know is will you test over the weekend?  

hi kerryann best of luck.


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning Ladies,

One sleep closer for you 

MsPeaches, changed you to FET 

Welcome to abike78, Kerryann S and Mariageorget

Sending         and 

we have a trio of 1st February OTD Ladies lets   for a trio of BFP and start the month on a roll 


Donna


----------



## abike78

I am now going to make a concious effort to step away from these dreaded pee sticks!!!

I have to say since ET on Monday, so only 2 days, I have been getting some cramping and my Basal Temp is at 36.8, which is high for me as my normal body temp is 35.9.  I am kinda hoping that is a good sign....  

I have also got horrific acid indigestion, but then again this can be the progesterone..

I think that I need to be banished to a desert island away from all temptation...

x


----------



## BeDazzled

Abike you are going to drive yourself nuts!! 
Have you seen the info below which shows what happens after transfer...........
http://nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

If ET was only 2 days ago implantation would only be at the very early stages today (if you'd a day 5 transfer) and it will still be another few days before hcg levels start to activate. You need to distract yourself...... 

I'm glad I'm heading back to work tomorrow, distraction rocks! 6dp5dt and I've had enough of chilling at home. 
xx

/links


----------



## Newton77

BeDazzled - I've spoken to DH about testing over the weekend but he is going away on Saturday night for a lads night for his birthday so I can't test on the Saturday in case it's bad news and he will cancel his night (which he really deserves after the stress I've put him under).  I also can't test Sunday morning as he won't be there so I have asked him to hide the sticks from me and I plan to spend the weekend in my pj's so I won't leave the house to buy another one!

Good luck at work, I've been here all week and even though I'm supposed to be doing tax returns my colleagues know my head isn't in it so they've taken on my workload - I will owe them lots of cakes after the deadline tomorrow.

x


----------



## BeDazzled

Ahhh Newtown thats so sweet of your colleagues   Yes you will owe them much cake!! 
Loving the plan of staying in pjs all weekend to keep yourself from buying more hpts!! LOL oh what does this journey do to us! Hope your dh has a good time away with the lads, sounds like he deserves it, The poor men its so hard on them too. 

I'm trying to plan my hcg blood test next week around work, clinic insists on it. My OTD is Thursday. I've been having HCG boosters so I am going to try not to test early. I'm thinking if I can make it in to GP after work to get bloods done on the Wednesday or Thursday evening, then I can do hpt any morning after that. I'm a tutor and I'm training Wednesday &Thursday so don't need to be emotional for those days, but I'm also working friday. So ideally hpt on Saturday 9th Feb but lets face it thats 2 days after OTD, can't see myself hanging on that long.     
xx


----------



## abike78

Bedazzeled!!  

I am at work...    Dam internet access, that is what you get for working in HR....

lol. 

x


----------



## 8868dee

Tito: welcome hun xx

Slw: you have same test date as me hun x 

Welcome maria xx


----------



## sammyjoe

*BeDazzled* I'm feeling ok as can be! Very nervous. I keep telling myself what ever the result, its already happened, its just us finding out the answer  had pains Saturday night & Sunday (4dp4dt & 5dp4dt) was hoping it was implantation. I'm having a few hot flushes & night sweats (feel like in DRing again!) Woke up last night and had to pee middle of night (not like me) and ive got a bottle of water on my desk at work, this morning it tasted really weird. But all these i could be looking to much into it. I JUST WANT TO NOW KNOW!!!!!!!

*Newton* that mad me laugh, getting you DH to hide the hpt from you!!!!  This 2ww really does strange things doesn't it!

*abike* I'm the same, internet at a click of button


----------



## Dolphins

Hope everyone is well.  

We have received some bad news today via a phonecall from the clinic, who informed us that we have got none good enough to freeze.   So out of 3 cycles we have only 1 frozen from another clinic, which means that there is even more riding on this cycle, come on embryo, you "must" make it!      

xx


----------



## abike78

Hi Dolphins

I have too had the same phonecall.  So I am so hoping that this is a positive cycle for us.

x


----------



## BeDazzled

sorry to hear that Dolphin, its so not easy to get that news   Come on little embie xx

abike sorry to hear you went thro the same thing, this is such a rough road. 

I'm working from home, its been very productive,   damn internet is too accessible.


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

Sorry abike and dolphins.

We had two embryos being kept over the weekend but neither is strong enough for freezing so that's that for us, too.

We all have high hopes for our little passengers surviving now... let's hope at least some of them make it!


----------



## 8868dee

Abike and dolphins fx this cycle is positive for u both xxx sorry u both r in that position with none good enough to freeze fx fx fx u both get ur bfps xxx 

Supercali: i hope u get ur bfp this cycle too hun xxx sorry yr two isnt going to be frozen also xxx


----------



## MsPeaches

Hello all,

Dolphins, abike and supercal, I know how you feel as I got the same result, no frosties for me either.  Hoping and praying these two stuck like glue - 2 x 3dt, 1 compacting and 1 7 cell.

Lots of luck to you three, me, and all of us!  

I'm 5dp 3dt and feeling twinges and a bit dizzy or light heade sometimes, tired and have a dry mouth.  ALL could be due to progesterone tho...

Love to all, MsP xxx


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

Yeah it's impossible to know what is due to the bum bullets and what could be a natural "symptom"... I swear if I swung my boobs at someone I'd take their head off.


----------



## Stockport123

I think this progesterone stuff is the cruellest thing ever!! All of our symptoms could be that, AF or early pregnancy!! So frustrating.

Really sorry for all of you who haven't got frosties but let's just hope that the ones we have on board are the strong ones  .xx


----------



## SLW1710

Talking of bum bullets, now the orifice of entry has changed since ET, I reckon more of the dreaded thing ends up in my undercrackers.  Am I alone?


----------



## Hbkmorris

SLW ha ha ha ha how your post has made me chuckle!! Yes that's the delightful cyclogest for you! I do front door of a night whilst nickers in pad! Then back door during the day mind you I have got through a fair amount if nickers in my time due to the same gloop ruining the main section!! I now buy cheap pants for bed whilst cycling!! Oh the joys. 

Well ladies its my otd tomorrow and I can't say I'm feeling to hopeful!! I did have lots of cramping then that all stopped and ever since nothing apart from an amazing chuffin headache!! Which is normal for me due on!!! 

Good luck to you all and may dreams continue to come true xxx


----------



## Lorella

Hi lovely ladies.... Not long now till those BFP's start rolling in 😊

Stockport - I have to agree with you there Hun!
Jdm - I truly can not believe what you have had to endure! Glad you are getting things sorted now 😊
Sorry to hear that some of you have not got your frosties. I am sure your enbies on board are all snuggled in 😊
MsPeaches - I am 4dp 2dt and had big twinge last night in bed that lasted for about 5 seconds. Not had any other symptoms just sore boobs!
Slw - I go back door and I have to say I have no residue at all. Hope I am not pushing them to far up!?😣 I have been lying down for a long time after though. 
Hbk - really good luck tomorrow Hun 😊🍀
AFM - I am looking forward to going back to work tomorrow so I can stop surfing the web for a bit!!
xx


----------



## SLW1710

I have a fair few pant casualties from my last cycle - disintergrated gussets - so have taken to wearing pads this time.  Never thought I'd say this, but I definitely prefer the back door .... hahahaha!!  Like you say, no residue that way.  Was just told by the clinic to switch after ET.  Oh the joys!  As long as enough is staying in to do the job it's supposed to..........


----------



## BeDazzled

LOL what a conversation!!!   I can just imagine my dhs face if he read this!
How long do you guys lie down for after putting them up??
Liners all the way for me too. Haven't had to use the backdoor this time yet  
SLW1710 LOL at the pant casualties!!

Lorella I'm back to work tomorrow too, will be glad of the distraction but will miss the lie-ins! Big twinge sounds good  

hbkmorris, best of luck for tomorrow, we're all cheering you on.       Fingers and toes crossed its a big fat positive.

stockport I fully agree, the symptoms could be any of the 3, its too cruel. 

Off to make the dinner
xx


----------



## SLW1710

I don't lie down at all after insertion apart from at night but that's only because I do it just as I go to bed.  Should I lie down then?  Do you think it makes a difference?  They don't fall out as such, I just have residue issues.  Ewwwwwwwwwwwww!!  They really are gross.  Give me injections any day of the week!


----------



## Lorella

Bedazzled - hee, hee! I know! The things we talk about! Good luck going back to work tomorrow 😊
My clinic told me to lie down for 15-20 mins after. I have been lying down for longer though as not been back to work yet. So in the morning it's been more like an hour! It will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow! 
xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

They do suggest lying down for a while so the bulk absorbs but to be honest last time I didn't have time in the morning so is was a case of shoving it in and hoping for the best!! It's like gloop that just gets more gloopy the more it chuffin melts.. Nasty stuff.. I like back door now (well day time anyhow) least then there's less of the wet stuff! No chance of nice undercrackers with a bung in!! I'm on gestone to so I've got a beauty of a lump on my right cheek.. Roll on normality xxx


----------



## MsPeaches

Back door? I'm a front door gal - never given the other option... pads yes... trying to save my "undercrackers" too hah!!!
Lying down? Nobody told me to do that neither! Oh well - I jolly well hope it is all working... my pessaries are in a cocoa butter base, so melty melty... I've just got some new Spanish ones to use later when I run out - they are like pills Can be taken vaginally or orally Interesting!

Ooooo *HBK* - big pink and blue baby dustings all over you - all the best, are you first cab off the rank for team February?

My main problems seem to be finding loos around places with which I'm unfamiliar... I know I'm drinking a ton of water but really! At least I know to ask for "el bagno" in Spanish - my lingo is improving...

Keep sane everyone - love MsP xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Oh peaches I'm glad your getting "with it" with the old Spanish!!! Well done you I'd prob ask for something completely different!! Ha ha 

Yes front door is such a squiggy mess though back door it pops up and never gets seen again.. Well until its time for you know what!! 

Thank you for your good luck wishes I'm testing tomoz so I think I'm one of the last January girls I'm praying like crazy that I'm going to be as lucky as the rest of the January girls if not its time to re-think my life and move on as I'm not sure I can quite take anymore.. I certainly can't financially xxx


----------



## LoopyLouxx

Hi girls. Re the ever delightful pessaries, I was also told to lie down for about 20 minutes but basically your body will absorb what it needs and reject the rest!

I'm testing on Sunday but think I'll do it on Saturday (if I get that far). Never got to OTD before so terrified at the moment. Had period pain on and off for a few days so not looking good for me  .

Good luck to those testing tomorrow and Friday xx


----------



## TippyToes

Hello Everyone! So many without frosties, join me to the list. Its hard isn't it. Especially knowing this is my first and last cycle as will never be able to afford it.
Reading all your posts about your pessaries, cyclogest etc... I guess I must be lucky as I dont have any of that yukky bit!! lol. Only slight water coming out. Im taking Crinone ( front door only!)


----------



## Newton77

Hello peeps, regarding the pessaries I've been told the complete opposite to all of you it seems like. I'm front door and I've been told to walk around for 15-20 mins after, I've been using my stepper as its really boring walking around the house. At least ill have thighs I can crack nuts with after this. I didn't walk around last time and it made a right mess, this time no mess at all (yet) after 13 days.

X


----------



## Flossy996

I'm on my last natural TWW before starting IVF....good luck lovely ladies x


----------



## BeDazzled

I'm on utrogeson, they come in little 100mg balls and I use 2 x 3 times a day. You can take them back door and orally as well, maybe a bit like yours MsPeaches. They're fine to use; not too much mess. I was told by my 1st clinic to lie down after, can't remember if the current clinic said to but tomorrow I'll be doing a dose at 2pm in work so there will be no lying down!

Tippytoes crinone may have a little surprise for you in a few days. When I was on that before in the 2nd week it used to fall out in clumps!! I remember other women saying that they'd do a clean out every few days;   not sure if its like that for everyone but just don't be surprised if you feel kinda full!!!

Oh the joys of progesterone


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

Well, today I have been mostly feeling lightly nauseous, over-sensitive to smells and anxious. Please let this be an actual early pregnancy symptom and not my imagination.


----------



## TippyToes

Thanks bedazzled. I have had small bits every few days, but nothing that's really bad! 
Supercal. Hope it is too! It's awful not being able to differ the symptoms of pregnancy and side affects of progesterone! I have had sore sore boobs for what seems like ages now! Had a few headaches last few days, which I don't normally get. It's trying to find a nice medioca between " don't get your hopes too high" and "dont be too negative" the 2ww is most Definately the hardest part of having this treatment!!!


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

TippyToes said:


> It's trying to find a nice medioca between " don't get your hopes too high" and "dont be too negative" the 2ww is most Definately the hardest part of having this treatment!!!


This, a thousand times this. Honestly I think they should put that exact paragraph in the first bit of paperwork you look at


----------



## eleny

Tippytoes - I had the crib one last time and I remember every few days I got clumps of it! Sorry if tmi! I did have a bit of bleeding with it too but don't panic as it wasn't anything to worry about. X

Hbk - good luck for tomorrow

Ms peaches love hearing your stories and where you've been, wish I could have a 5 week holiday!! Enjoy!! 

Hi to all the newbies! 

I've had a headache today but not really any symptoms other than sore (.)(.) but had that for a week already anyway! Went back to work today, wasn't too bad but sooo tired tonight x

Hi to everyone else! Sorry so many I can't keep up!! There were 4 pages to catch up on tonight!! X


----------



## BeDazzled

Tippytoes you are bang on there; TWW is torture, its so hard to stay positive. I'm so tired but I'm putting that down to the drugs; I have a few twinges on rhs this evening and am bloated but again could be progesterone arghhhhh

wake me up this day next week  

eleny glad work wasn't too bad, I'm getting ready for 1st day back tomorrow. will miss the lie-ins but I think it will keep me sane


----------



## abike78

Hi Ladies

I have just read this article and have sent you the link.

It has just helped me to be honest with you...

http://blog.drmalpani.com/2010/09/what-precautions-should-i-take-after.html

I think the guy speaks a lot of sense.

x

/links


----------



## Norma12

Abike78- great article. Nature is control of our 2ww


----------



## SLW1710

Great article, abike78. Thanks for sharing.  Makes a lot of sense. And I particularly like the Serenity Prayer at the bottom of the article


----------



## BeDazzled

abike thats really worth reading, thanks for posting that. 
I love that serenity prayer, its got me thro many an ivf,  I had forgotten all about it so thanks so much


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

welcome to Flossy996

HBKMorris  for testing tomorrow     

  and          all around

Donna


----------



## lilacheva

good evening every one 

how is everyone tonight 
i would like to say a massive thanks to abike wow that article was really worth a read ! i am however 'taking it easy' im not on house arrest or anything but im not doing anything physical , this is mainly because i feel that we have been under a lot over the last few weeks with needles pokings sedations and transfers , im keeping busy tho and trying not to go crazy with my 18 day wait yes 18 i know i keep saying it but yikes its going to be a long wait now on day 3 :/ 

i have felt the odd twinge or so today which i found 'comforting' maybe im obsessing a bit with the what happens on a 5 day embryo transfer i have bookmarked ! if this little embaby is to flourish it should now be nestled nicely in my uterus , im just trying to have a much pma as possible 

as for pessaries front bum all the way for me !!! even tho they are grotty little things im eating that much fibre atm i dont think the thing would be up there for long lol !!! 
xxxxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Abike I really enjoyed that article, I went back to work and have been doing long hours but not over stressed or anything and I worried that I was doing too much.  I'm not doing anymore that I was before.  Feel better now that I have read that.

Hbk good luck, thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all

Gl tomorrow with testing hbk and everyone else testing soon xxxx

Abike: great article hun xxx


----------



## Tito

Abike thanks good article

 for tommorrow 

AFM has anyone else been really cold this evening the heating is on duvet covers own dh is boiling my body temp is hot apparently, but am cold to the bone anyone else felt this way


----------



## eleny

I saw that too Abike it's a good article. 

Bedazzled good luck for work tomorrow. X

Tito - I have had that a few times, maybe still the drugs in our systems? X


----------



## mercers

Good luck to our 4 ladies who are testing tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## mariageorgeta

Hello all,
good article, but at my clinic they told me the same  
after reading this one i jumped on this blog http://www.myselfishgenes.blogspot.in/2012_12_01_archive.html very interesting.
I have no prob with my Cyclogest, back door and all fine, no messy, nothing....they told me after ET i can put it front door if i want but will be very dirty, so better to do it the same like before 
Thank you for adding me Donna Marie  
Wish you all lots of luck, stay positive... baby dust for all xx

/links


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi ladies just to let you all know its a another negative from me.. I'm totally broken now as I thought all my extra meds, new clinic and new donor was the link to good times but clearly ive got more wrong with me that's coming to light.. I'm going to leave you all for now and just be on my own in sober..  Good luck to everyone else.. Xxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Ahh hbkmorris so sorry xxx you must be devastated., 
There's no words to make you feel better just know we're here to support you if u need us xxxx


----------



## eleny

So sorry to hear that hbk hugs xxxx


----------



## eleny

Hi Donna Marie, for the front page mine was ivf x


----------



## Stockport123

So sorry to hear your news hbk. Thinking of you Hun. Take care of yourself.xx


----------



## Newton77

Big   s hbk.

x


----------



## hdn1975

Hi, 
So sorry to hear that hbk, makes me so sad xx


----------



## SLW1710

Sorry to hear your news, hbkmorris    Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## abike78

So sorry to hear your news HBK....  xx


----------



## thepheonix

Soy to hear that hbk Morris. Huge hugs. Thinking of u xx


----------



## Tito

HBK so so sorry


----------



## MsPeaches

Oh sweetie - so feeling for you HBK - biggest hugs, so very hard xxxxxxxx


----------



## sammyjoe

So so sorry hbk   take some well deserved time out for yourself.

EEk, the results start rolling in from tomorrow, im nervous for everyone!

I dont want to test Sunday, im happy being in my PUPO bubble   I'm scared to know the result  

Send lots of sticky thought to you all


----------



## Stockport123

Sammy joe I'm with you there, way too scared to test! I'm 10dp5dt today so was going to test but putting it off until tomorrow eeek :-/ have you been having any symptoms?xx


----------



## abike78

Stockport123 and Sammi

I was exactly the same as you guys, did not want to test on my previous cycle...  In the end Lister called me and told me to test and it was a BFP..

This time around, I am now of the same mindset, I don't want to test anymore either...

Although, stupid me did test the day after transfer..  Ha ha...

Let's hope we see some lovely BFP's rolling in.

good luck ladies.

xxxx


----------



## bridge2jones

I know I'm really late to post on here and have 33 pages of posts to catch up but please can I join you as I'm going just a little bit crazy?!!!

My name is Tracey, I'm in the 2WW for the first time in 4 cycles of ICSI so feels pretty amazing just to get this far to be honest! my first 2 cycles were with my own eggs, with pre-genetic diagnosis as I carry a chromosomal disorder. Got 31 eggs across 2 cycles with 17 fertilised eggs in total but when they were tested, every single one came back with multitudes of disorders so clinic decided my eggs must have aged prematurely, poss because of my disorder - this was last year, at 37 years old and very hard to take on board. But I did and went down the donor egg route. 1st attempt, 6 weeks into cycle, it was cancelled because donor hadn't responded well enough to the stimms drugs and this is our 2nd donor cycle, I'm 8dpt - 2 embryos, both 2 days old and grade 2. 

Have a great forum with my clinic but because egg donation is so confidential, for obvious reasons, I can't post anything specific on it at all and its driving me potty - looked on here after a google search and it looks fab - hope you don't mind me gatecrashing!

Tracey
xxxx


----------



## Norma12

so sorry hbk 

The 2ww anxiety has set in  , feel  completely different today, none of the tummy soreness/ tenderness i had since EC & ET is there. Have had stinking headache since yesterday, getting twinges in the ovaries & the sensation period might be coming (lower back ache & a few cramps, movements). Panicking I won't make it to OTD. Guess I can't change what the outsomce will be now


----------



## bridge2jones

Oops, sorry, meant to add, my OTD is 8/2/13 - feels like forever away but good that I'm not the only one on that date! Right, better go back to page 1 and trying and get to know you all!!

Tracey


----------



## abike78

Donnamarie:

Just to say, can you change me to ICSI...  Thanks my dear. x


----------



## Martha Moo

hello ladies

Welcome to Tracey  for the 2ww

HBK so very sorry, i so hoped this would be your time
No words just a great big  

List updated 

Will pop back later to catch up with your chat  

  and        all around

Donna


----------



## Kerryann S

HBK, i'm so sorry   

Morning all, if anyone else is testing today good luck and i hope you get BFP  

AFM i feel so like it's all over, you know when you know your own body and i feel like my period is about to start any minute now.  I'm so sad!  If this go hasn't worked does it mean there is another problem with me or is it just not meant to be!  I can't pull myself together. The side effects from my steriods for NK cells can make you feel slightly depressed so my DH thinks it's that making me feel thing way.


----------



## Norma12

Kerryann- i feel the same too, everyone tells you to stay positive though  

I'm on the steroids aswell, do they leave a horrible taste after you take them? They do to me, its gross!


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

I'm so sorry, HBK


----------



## 8868dee

So sorry to hear u got a bfn hbk xxx huggs xxxx

Gl all ladies testing timorrow will be thinking of u xxxx

Tracey: wekcome hun seems we are 2ww buddies as i too am testing on te 8th feb xxx hope its goiod news for us both xxx

Kerryann: we also have same otd 😃hang i there sweetie this is a tough journey we have to go one xxx take care xxx


----------



## Kerryann S

ClaireB12, No they seem to be fine but i always taken them with my breakfast and drink a glass of water to make sure they are washes away.

8868dee, it's a very tough journey and for me it seems to get worse each time i go through it. I really can't pull myself together. I wish i could stay alseep until the 8th Feb. My actual test date is 7th Feb but my DH wants to do it Friday morning because we've taken the Friday off...


----------



## Tito

Kerryann thats a good idea my test date is 6th n that only 9 days from transfer so am thinking of testing 8th tho on my last cycle tested 4dpt n i could already see a faint +ve oh gosh this is scary especially because the only +ve i have ever had was from the only fresh cycle i managed not to get ohss all the other 2 FET were -ve feelng like we should have left the frostie n gone for fresh oh i need a


----------



## hdn1975

Hi everyone, 
Need to tell someone, due blood test tomorrow but wanted to do a urine test in the morning as well so just went out to buy the test and it was buy one get one free so thought I would do one today although I was convinced it would be negative, well I have just done it and I got 2 strong lines, I can,t believe been crying ever since, but now I am worried about chemical pregnancy, or it,s a false negitive!!!!!  I didn't, have in injection before the egg collection which I know can stay in the system and give a wrong result, so hoping it,s correct, now want my blood test even more tomorrow! Hope Feb will be a good month for us all xx


----------



## Newton77

HDN - I bet you're ready to burst.  I have all my fingers crossed for you that it's a true positive and you have a little bundle on his/her way.

xx


----------



## lilacheva

hdn awww hunny im made up for you some good news at last i am actually welling up for you ! congratulations 

i hope we all hear some good news of the next few days 

my heart goes out to everyone who has had BFNs over the last few days 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## sammyjoe

*hdn* Whoooooo! That's amazing news, keeping fingers crossed for tomorrow.

*Stockport* & *abike* when i test il b 12dt4dt

*abike*  that made me chuckle! Lister told you to take a test!!!!

*Stockport* i have been having some symptoms but to be honest they could very easily be side affects from pesseries and normal every day stuff. Its onlt because im totally symptom spotting that im seeing them! This is my 4th 2ww but 1st IVF so my body my be reacting different to IVF. I had a BFP on my 2nd cycle but m/c so im looking for all the sam symptoms which hasn't happened  but then tell myself every cycle is different. These 2 weeks send you crazy! I was having pain 4dp4dt & 5dp4dt was hoping they were implantation pains. Been having hot flushes, water tasted funny yesterday, (.)(.) been on and off soar, nipples tender. Have you had any symptoms?


----------



## bridge2jones

Congratulations hdn - enjoy today and everything crossed its onwards and upwards fom here! Good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## Lorella

Hbk - so very sorry Hun     xx
Bridge2jones - welcome to the crazy 2ww! 
Hdn - wow! Good luck tomorrow! 
AFM- back to work today. Went ok. However towards the end of the day I felt like I had PMT rearing its ugly head. I get bad PMT exactly a week before AF when I get quite full of rage! I have just sworn at my car because it did not want to go in reverse! I am now thinking this means I will get AF next thurs which will be 12dpt which would be about right as I know you can get your AF a couple of days before OTD. Oh I wish I had not felt like that today. Now I am finding it hard to be positive 😔.
Hope everyone else is ok - one day nearer😊
Good luck to all those testing tomorrow🍀
xx


----------



## Tito

Hdk  congrats 
Lorella


----------



## 8868dee

Kerryann: i would like to sleep thru it aswell lol x gl with test date hun xxx keep up the pma xx  

Hdn: yay well done hun xxxx i so cant wait for my test date  a week tomorrow xxx 

Lorella: huggs to u hun xxx hope u feel better tomorrow xxx

Afm: its only a week till test date and my god it cant come quick enough x


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

i hope everything is well with everyone else.  my apologies for ladies with BFN's it is a truly awful thing to be going through.

congratulations and well wishes to ladies with their miraculous BFP's, hope it all goes well!

AFM - little update from me.  my dh and i attended my drs appt this afternoon and asked if he would prescribe cyclogest 200 (uk equivalent to spanish utrogestan 200) for me as i'd miscalculated in spain. he said sorry i cant do that. so my husband sad on account of? and the doctor replied nhs budgets.  so  butted in with a no, im willing to pay.  so he sad absolutely no problem, how many boxes do you need?  sad 2 for now, but may need prescripton to be repeated.how do i do that. and he said make an appt with me, i'd be more than happy to do it for you.

so i gleefully walked with prescrpton clutched in hand and gave it tothe unethical, unprofessional pharmacist. he looked at the script, looked at me and cast his eyes downwards.  when i had to be informed they've got to order it in, he sent his underling to speak to me. cyclogest 200 will be there tomorrow at 11 am.  

pharmacist may have been ashamed with good reason but i stood there with my head held high

so thank you for all your knd words and advice, would not have known where to start without you.  you ladies have been fantastic!!!

thank you so much

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LoopyLouxx

So sorry to hear your news hbk. We all know how devasting this whole process can be  .

All sounds good for you HDN. Best if luck for tomorrow.

I am part wanting it over and part not wanting to test. If I make it to tomorrow morning without AF it's the furthest I've ever got eek!


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

HDN, that sounds pretty positive... everything crossed for you!


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

(Oh, and speaking of symptoms, here's a new one: for the last two days in the row I have been feeling a bit nauseous... but in the EVENING. Like acid reflux and hungry but nauseous. I hope this is an actual pregnancy thing or maybe I am going   ).


----------



## Stockport123

Hi girls, busy on here today!

I find the symptoms come and go some days I think yes I reckon I'm pregnant and others I feel so normal I think there is no way I'm pregnant at all.

Sammy joe- I've had cramps on and off, they were particularly bad first 3 days after 5dt, sore boobs, veiny boobs, dizziness, nausea, trapped wind - I think this is definitely from the pessaries. In fact it could all be from the pessaries!

Lorella, try not to worry, I had a day like that last Friday and was absolutely convinced AF was on its way as had all my classic signs, but it hasn't come yet. That could be the pessaries stopping that though too unfortunately. My AF generally comes day 32-35 and its day 34 today but I'm thinking the whole ivf and pessaries will have knocked my cycle out anyway?! Wo knows this whole thing is so confusing!!!

JDM so glad you are sorted Hun!

HDN that is amazing news    so so pleased for you.

Loopy Lou I feel the same as you I've bought two tests but took scared to do them!! Ill be 11days past 5 day transfer tomorrow.
Xx


----------



## Stockport123

Super cal, I've had that too. I feel hungry in my stomach but sick in my throat! Strange! I've also been really craving salty food like crisps.
Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Jade : glad u got it sorted x 

Loopylou: gl testing tomorrow hun xxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Hbk sorry huni, nothing I can say will help but our thought are with you and hope you are being looked after at the moment.

Tracey welcome, the forum is great for support.  

Hdn that's great, if your test date is tomorrow surely that will be your result, oh you must be so relieved.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Hdn sounding very promising honey     


Babywhispers, Claire86 and Hdn  for OTD tomorrow

Another day down ladies

  and         all around

Donna


----------



## BeDazzled

HDN congrats   lady woohoo   

busy first day back to work, but boy was it easier than being at home LOL, never thought I'd say that. 1 week since FET, feels like 3 weeks. Had twinges last night plus I'm so bloated. Morto!!

xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all x 

Few twinges tonight where my ovaries are but i no that its too early for symptoms as im only 2dp5dt so im probably imaginig it lol x 

Gl to all testing tomorrow x its the first feb tomorrow woohoo so only 7 days to go now for me lol gosh it seems like a life time away lol  

Both my previous cycles (fresh and fet) i tested early (7dp5dt both times)but this time im gonna try not to as i found it to be unbearable. Anybody else tested early before and found it to be horribly worse ?


----------



## sammyjoe

Just a quick post to say good luck to the 3 ladies testing tomorrow  

xxxx


----------



## eleny

Hi, god this thread moves so quickly!! Good luck to those testing tomorrow!! X


----------



## TippyToes

Good Luck to Ladies testing tomorrow.  Fingers crossed. And   for lots of    
                                                 to all xxxx


----------



## Lorella

Tito and 8868 😊😊
Stockport - thanks for snapping me out if it hun! Am feeling more positive now. My moods are so up and down. I'm gonna put it all down to the lovely Cyclogest! I was a nightmare on the Buserelin. Maybe I am just prone!! The whole AF thing is confusing. I was actually due my AF day of ET so am not naturally due it for another 3 weeks at least but I know it's out of kilter because of the drugs ...... ?! Do the drugs just put AF on hold or make it skip one does anyone know?
Jdm - pleased you are all sorted now 😊
Bedazzled - glad first day back went ok 😊
Looking forward to seeing some more BFP's in the morning ladies! 🍀🍀🍀
xx


----------



## Norma12

Good luck to the testers tomorrow xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Good luck to the testers tomorrow.  

xx


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

I am in full panic mode tonight as I have some AF pains again and I am so convinced it's all over. THIS IS AWFUL. I feel like I am actually losing my mind.


----------



## BeDazzled

Girls I need your help, please 

I can't remember if I took my femetab tonight. I'm kinda sure I took it but not 100%  
I'm on 2mg 3 times per day. 
It's 1 week after fet, I'm also on a 50mg oestrogen patch which I changed this evening. 
Should I take another femetab just in case? 
Is a dip in oestrogen very bad for embies? 

Thank you x


----------



## BeDazzled

Panic over!! I counted back to the start minus whats left and it looks like I took it! 
Phew 

Good luck to those testing tomorrow xx


----------



## MsPeaches

Hello all and massive good luck vibes to those testing tomorrow...     

*Bedazzled* - I have had the same panic - with pessaries, and popped an extra in there a few times ! I hope I haven't over cooked anything 

Hey - *SuperCal* - pssstttt - you, yes YOU, over there - now - BREATHE..... in and out... in... and out... could be - 
i m p l a n t a t i o n . . . . . . . 
Sweetie - drop your shoulders, I'm sure they are covering your ears right now... and send lots of love to your little embies - send them waves of love and look after them by relaxing - it ain't over till the fat lady does her thing!!!! And even then, it ain't always over!!!!

I have no idea where I'm at. Last night had the vivid dream where I'm definitely expecting twins and am declaring to all and sundry, back at home in Oz, like it was real. Hmmm. Have been having odd tweakings of the uterus ever since a few days past transfer, felt the odd bit of nausea, been dizzy and light headed and definitely foggy brained, then nothing - I have become a dry mouthed, thirsty, toilet seeking progesterone stuffing monster... grrrrrr... and tonight I had a strange stabby pain in my lower right back while I was tucking in to some grilled cuttlefish (2WW approved right) - not like AF, but more like someone poked me with a letter opener - then nothing.

After the stabby back thingo, I was heading back to the hotel from the lovely tapas place I've been to three nights in a row now when, lo and behold - two fellows ran up behind me. I had my super thief / bandit / murderer radar on, and as I became aware of them, one of them ran up and patted me on the bum, then the two of them squealed with laughter (grown men) and galloped off down the street, then turned to look at me smiling - sheesh! I felt like I had received a true Barcelona blessing!

Anyways, I really hope everyone is coping okay, it is mad this waiting isn't it - *Supercal*, remember to breath - you poor love, it is so darned hard - we are all in it and it is crazy! I'm up stupidly late tonight - usually I am dog tired and like an old lady but tonight, I am wired and it is 1.20 a.m.!!!!! Oh...

Lots of love and fairy baby dustings to all xxxxx


----------



## MsPeaches

I'm still awake - just wondering if others experiencing what I have as per above and - I also am annoyed by some smells, like car exhaust and cigarette smoke, and some of the Spanish cleaning products noticeable in shops.  Also had a few spells of not being able to see clearly yesterday.  Oh well... MsP xxx


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

(((MsPeaches)))

This whole thing is     

I've kept myself busy, trying to ignore it but the pulling dull ache is exactly the sort of thing I would expect a few hours before AF. 

Hope you are doing well and will get a nice sleep tonight


----------



## holiday_girl

OTD today, BFP! Hope this is the start of many for Feb ladies in waiting !x


----------



## deb1234

Congratulations mrsb33. What a way to start the feb ball rolling


----------



## Kerryann S

Massive congratulations on you BFP mrsb33...... Xxxxxxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Mrsb33 woohoo congrats     
Yay a great start to Feb!!! Bring em on


Mrspeaches I loved your post to supercal, I found myself getting calmer reading it. 
Supercal hope you're ok today, tww is torture, very hard to accept that there's nothing more we can do after all the doing we've had to do!   just try and mind the embies today that's all u can do. xxx


----------



## TippyToes

CONGRATS MRSB!!!!!


----------



## holiday_girl

Thanks all I'm delighted !x


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Mrsb33 congratulations!!!!!!! Xxxxx

Lets hope your the 1st of many today x


----------



## Stockport123

Hi girls

Well I've done a first response test and its positive!! The 2nd line came up pretty instantly. I'm 11dp5dt and 18 days past trigger shot. Now I don't believe the test!!

Xx


----------



## Norma12

Congrats MrsB, what a start to the month!!!!!



Stockport- great news too xxx


----------



## Newton77

Congratulations to everyone on this lovely morning.

I have a question for all those who have POAS or about to POAS (everyone really).  My OTD is Monday and I know you are supposed to use the first wee of the day but what happens if you need to go in the middle of the night?  Because I'm drinking lots I'm not making it through the night without making a visit so I wondered if the first wee still counted if I had only been a few hours before.  I'm not sure about weeing in a pot and putting it on the side either as the cat drinks out of the sink at night (she's a bit odd) and I'd hate for her to get confused, or for DH to be confronted with a pot of my wee first thing in the morning.

Thanks
X


----------



## mercers

Congratulations mrsb and stockport!!!! Wonderful news.

Well I couldn't wait any longer and theorectically some websites say I could test today, so I did.....

5-Day TransferDays Past  Transfer (DPT)Embryo Development 
OneThe blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell T
woThe blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus 
ThreeThe blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 
FourImplantation continues
FiveImplantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 
SixHuman chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 
SevenFetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
EightFetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
NineLevels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


----------



## mercers

So first response test was peeed on and     

Can't believe it 

Hubby was woken up, light on and stick passed to him...there were tears xxxxx


----------



## Stockport123

Congratulations mercers!!!! What a morning on here. It really hasn't sunk in for me, I can't seem to get excited as don't think I believe the test, thinking I did something wrong!? I too used first response and the 2nd line came up instantly which shocked me! How many days past transfer are you? 9?

Newton, I worried about the same thing, I had a wee at 4am and then did the test at 8am.xx


----------



## abike78

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Check all these lovely BFP's out...  This has really cheered me up...

I spent all night up crying last night, convincing myself it is over and I have not even got to the stage of 

5-Day TransferDays Past  Transfer (DPT)Embryo Development 

This is what happens in a day 5 transfer : 

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 

28th January 2013 0dpt...  Embryo Transfer Day Embryo is now a blastocyst  

29th January 2013 1day past Embryo Transfer Day Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 

30th January 2013 2day past Embryo Transfer Day Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 

31st January 2013 3day past Embryo Transfer Day Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining

1st February 2013 4day past Embryo Transfer Day Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 

2nd February 2013  5day past Embryo Transfer Day Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 

3rd February 2013  6day past Embryo Transfer Day .Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 

4th February 2013  7day past Embryo Transfer Day .More HCG is produced as fetus develops 

5th February 2013 8day past Embryo Transfer Day More HCG is produced as fetus develops 

6th February 2013 9day past Embryo Transfer Day .HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

As you can see I am only at 1st February 2013.  What made it worse is last night I had some horrendous sharp pains in the lady garden area... Now I don't have any...  If IVF does not send you round the twist, nothing will!!!

I think there should be a sanctuary for our 2WW ladies.  This should all be included in the price where you get whisked away from everything for pedicures, facials, nice food, naked butlers... You know the thing.  I might suggest this to Lister!!!  There is one hottie doctor there to be fair...

So no more POAS for me!  I am not doing it anymore... I called Lister yesterday (they no me and my neuroticness well) and I could sense a grin as I said to the nurse that I tested and it is negative, does that mean it is over for me!!  She said, Nicky the hormone is not even releasing yet!!  Ha ha ha, I am such a nob sometimes...

xxx


----------



## Newton77

Okay ladies, I am currently sitting at my desk in tears because I'm so pleased for you.

abike - STOP testing, it'll drive you insane.  I agree on the sanctuary, fabulous idea, perhaps someone should set it up.

X


----------



## abike78

Newton, I remember when I got that too and it was also a FREF.. I think I am going to use these from now on.

So so pleased for you guys.

x


----------



## sammyjoe

Wow so many   this morning, that's amazing   so so pleased for you all! Really hope i can join you on Sunday. Although i'm still quite happy in my PUPO bubble!

 sticky dust to everyone as we all get another day closer xx


----------



## Stockport123

A bike this 2ww is bonkers and yes enough to send you completely insane. But you have done it before and you can do it again. Whatever stage you are at there is something to panic about. I'm now panicking that because the 2nd line came up so fast I'm having twins.......!! This process really is the hardest thing I have ever been through emotionally, all my symptoms disappeared yesterday so I was convinced I'd get a negative today. I still don't believe the test, I'm thinking it must be faulty!!!xx

Yes the sanctuary idea sounds amazing.xx


----------



## Ronnie3007

Hello Girls I was wondering whether I could join you? I had my transfer on 28th Jan and my OTD is 11th Feb.

*Mrsb*  on getting your . Lets hope you have set the bar for the rest of us   

*Stockport*    on your  

*Newton* I also have to get up and pee quite a lot during the night, early morning is always suggested because it will be the longest that your wee has stayed in your bladder, allowing a build up of the hormone. I am sure it will be fine for you. Your cat would get a bit of a shock lol Good Luck   

*Mercers* OMG    on your . 

*Abike* Bless ya try to stay calm    

*Donna Please could you add me to the list .... OTD 11th Feb. Thank you xx*

*AFM* WOW what a FANTASTIC start to Feb  and may it continue for everyone. Well I had a 3 day transfer on 28th and have started to feel sicky on and off during the day and very tired. Also weeing for Britain. I have had lots of achey pains which I guess are a sign of things going on down there. Wishing everyone loads of luck for this month


----------



## Stockport123

Thanks sammy joe and good luck for Sunday.xx


----------



## Stockport123

Thanks ronnie and welcome to the thread and madness of the two week wait!xx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Donna, Sorry also tx was IVF*

*Stockport* Thank you, yes it is awful. I am wishing my life away presently xx


----------



## holiday_girl

Congratulations Stockport and mercers! It's a good day for first response, the hospital had given me a test to do but I wasn't sure how sensitive it was so I bought first response and did both.

I too struggled to wait all night due to frequent seeing, only held on until 3am then tested, not been back to sleep due to excitement though  

Hope 2ww speeds along for all x


----------



## holiday_girl

Haha, peeing not seeing


----------



## lilacheva

morning girls 

well what a lovely pleasant read it has been this morning 3 BFP 

mercers 
mrsb
stockport 
i am sosososososo happy for you girls well done !!!       xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MsPeaches

Super congrats mercers, MrsB ad Stockport!!!  Nice hat trick for the first ofte month!! Love MsP cxx


----------



## SLW1710

Great start to February   Congratulations to all who have their precious BFPs!!  Here's to many more xxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Just checking in from work & omg I'm glad I did. What a great start, 
Congrats to the 3 PREGNANT ladies!!!! 
Such brilliant news 
xxx


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

Congratulations to MrsB, Stockport123 and mercers!


----------



## thepheonix

Just an update from me ladies. It's a BFN. I'm due into the clinic tomorrow for my blood test but pregnancy test at home says it all. 

Congratulations to all the BFPs xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Mrsb Stockport and Mercers well done congratulations. 

Afm dh and I are on a train to London he booked us tickets for phantom of the opera as a treat, we'll a treat for me anyway not sure about him lol. Got a nice luxury hotel booked hopefully OTD on Tuesday won't be constantly on my mind.


----------



## PixieMcG

Oh Phoenix I'm so sorry huni x


----------



## SLW1710

thepheonix - really sorry


----------



## BeDazzled

The Phoenix sorry to hear that, Is there a chance it could be too early?? I'd my day 5 blast fet the same day as you and my otd is not til Thursday??  

Don't give up til u see blood results xxx


----------



## thepheonix

Thanks for the support ladies. The hospital said blood test tomorrow so I'm guessing today it would have came up positive or not. & it really feels like my periods are just around the corner. Plus frozen enbies take only 1-4 days to implant xx


----------



## BeDazzled

ThePhoenix I have heard that with an fet the embies can take longer to implant. 
Either way hope it's not over for you yet xx


----------



## mercers

Hi Stockport - im 9days after a 5dt

I have called the clinic and booked in for 26th Feb for scan..that will make me just over 7weeks preggers!!! Need to continue with bum tablets and more being sent to me, she ran over foods to avoid etc.....just roll on the 26th now...ggrrrrrr more waiting

Cardall - have a fantastic day in London (shame about the wet weather) but Phantom will be fantastic!!! its meant to be amazing, and how lovely of hubby to get this treat booked for you, so sweet. 

Phoenix, im really sorry but don't give up hope, it could be too early  

Symptons ive had are period like, i was convinced the other day that period was coming, even told hubby that its coming.......had headache - which is my sign of blob plus back ache........oh and hubby will say a bit snappy..hee hee hee

I woke up at 1.10am, went to go to the loo and stopped myself as i didnt want to weaken my wee for the test! how crazy does that sound...anyway lasted until 745am and then up and peeeing began. First responce, and second line came up straight away within seconds id looked away and then it was there......

Now only question is, is it twins

Am just in shock now and like you Stockport cant quite believe it, keep looking at the stick and re-reading it, have i read it wrong, are my eyes playing games with me.......

Whats people doing with telling people, work etc...... Ive been signed off work throughout this treatment, but due back on the 11th Feb - with a few people knowing my test date......am not sure how to play it really

Massive hugs to everyone xxxx


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

I'm so sorry thepheonix   maybe, as far-fetched as it sounds, the blood test might say otherwise. Good luck!


----------



## 8868dee

Congrats mrs b xxxx great start to the month  xxxx

Congrats to u also stockport xxxxx


----------



## abike78

Mercers

I work in HR, so was difficult not to tell when I was pregnant as I have a very close working relationship with my boss.  With everyone else, I always told them not to ask me.  I just maintained that if there is something to tell, I will tell as and when I am ready.

If I am not saying anything, then please do not ask as it may not be something I wish to discuss due to obvious reasons.

In that way, you can keep it as hush or as open as you want too.

I hope that makes sense.

xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Congrats mercers also on te bfp xxx this is a good day today xxx

Phoenix: so sorry hun xxx xxx look after yourself xxx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Phoenix* I am so sorry you got a BFN. I have to agree with the other comments on here that sometimes the tests are wrong. Wait til your blood test to be sure hun sending you lots of love


----------



## abike78

Hi Ladies

Just a quick question, I am 5dp5dt today....  

I am suffering from some really quite funny twinges and quite strong cramps today.  I woke up feeling amazing, loads of energy but now am thinking this dreaded AF is rearing her very ugly head!!!

Does anyone know when you would be due a period if I had egg collection 23rd January.  I am not a normal 28 day girl, so am at a loss.

Thanks

NIcky

x


----------



## Tw1nk82

Hi Ladies hope everyone is ok. I havent been on for a while trying to keep active and my mind off the dreaded 2ww. Today for some reason I am feeling really anxious and negative which isnt good   How is everyone else coping? xxx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Tw1nk* I have replied on the jan/feb link but will send you extra


----------



## Lottie9

Hi ladies 

Can I join !!! 

Congrats to all those with BFP  and sorry to all those with disappointing news  

I'm here once again in my wait !! Had my 1st ivf in October and got a BFP unfortunately went for scan and no development  devastating at 7 weeks went for medicated miscarriage one of worst experiences ever had to face  had 1 frozen blastocyst so just had it put back on the 29th with a natural cycle !! Frightened to death more than I was last time and having no symptoms at all other than a windy bottom (sorry tmi) scared its not worked as last time had horrific cramps and felt lots if things ! This time nothing  

Xxxx this waiting is hell ! Test on 7th feb !!


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Lottie* Good Luck and welcome back. Every time is different so dont panic about the lack of symptoms.


----------



## eleny

Mercers, Stockport, mrs b! Massive congratulations!! Mercer try not to worry twins are great fun!! They have a fab relationship and are so funny to watch however I won't deny it's hard work!! 

Phoenix - so sorry Hun, hugs x

Lottery - hi and welcome to the madness. 

I am in a lot of pain in side today, just hope it's nothing bad, have abad headache too and really tired  x


----------



## eleny

Lottie not lottery!! Bloomin phone!! X


----------



## Tw1nk82

Hi Lottie I know exactly how you feel. I had a miscarriage in September and feel so scared this time. Hopefully 2013 is our year xxx


----------



## Tito

Thepheonix oh   so sorry words alone can not express my sympathy.

MrsB, Mercers, Stockport wow congrats    what a way to start the thread.

And to everyonelse     for more n more   

AFM been really silly today went out for some shopping n decided to buy hpt then test no surprise bfn n today is only 4 dpt so silly....


----------



## 8868dee

Lottie and ronnie welcome to the crazy train that is the 2ww 😀

Lottie: i had a mc in may at 11 weeks and am so scared it will happen again if this cycle is a bfp xxx stay positive hun xxx

Afm: 3dp5dt and i am very tired today x now and again i get a twinge but part from that just realy tired lol x so just had a nap lol x hope everyone else is ok xxx 

and tito step away from the pee sticks   are on ur case now lol x


----------



## tams1981

Hi ladies, I'm on my 2ww too.

Had my et today.

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Smithy2

Hi ladies,

I have been hovering here for a while now, trying to keep you with you all!

I had my transfer on Monday so am also on my 2WW

Hope you are all doing well and not getting too stressed.

Has anyone else had an outbreak of acne? My face is a total mess! I'm hoping this is a good sign!   

Good luck to you all


----------



## Newton77

I need a sanity check - this is doing my nut in.  TMI alert - I'm currently 13dp2dt, last night when I did my pessary there was a small (the size of a grain of rice) brown blob which I'm assuming was the contents of the pessary but as it was brown I've now convinced myself it's all over again.  I'm not supposed to test until Monday, DH isn't back from work yet and he's going away tomorrow night for the night.  I am going to burst soon.  Should I be worrying?  Will it all be over soon? Can I do anything whichever way it happens?

Sorry for the rant, help needed though.

x


----------



## Newton77

Hello Smithy2, welcome to the longest 2 weeks ever.  

I've suffered from acne on my chin and eczema on my forehead and hands for the last week.  I usually have 1 spot per month on my chin and haven't suffered from eczema since childhood.  I've put it down to the progesterone though.

x


----------



## tams1981

Smithy2 I always have a breakout of acne due to my pcos so can't help on that, but hope your doing well. 

Newton77 - I've read on the forum that the pessary can irritate inside and cause bleeding... So don't give up hope   and some people have bleeds and still get bfp. 

xx


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

TMI - but I've been told to use the Cyclogest rectally anyway so at least the anxiety about discharge is somewhat alleviated. (I have never been as greatful for disposable gloves as I have been this week).


----------



## Smithy2

thanks ladies, maybe it's just the cyclogest then

xx


----------



## Stockport123

Thanks for all the congratulations girls I still can get over it and how quickly that second line appeared! Definitely doing another one tomorrow in case it was a faulty one!

Phoenix I'm so so so sorry to read your news. It just goes to show the that the progesterone is evil!! Although keeping figures crossed for your blood test tomorrow.

Cardall hope you are having a great day in London, sounds lovely.

Mercers- it is mental isn't it my 2nd line came up in seconds too, I had a single blastocyst transfer though so shouldn't be twins, yours could well be though! Hopefully my scan date will be similar to yours. I can't ring my clinic until next Thursday though as they say wait 18 days past transfer!! I'm 11 days today. I'm back at work on Tuesday. We are only going to tell people we told that we were going through ivf. Only my manager knows at work, I told my staff I was having a small gynaecology operation!! Not that far from the truth. I think they have an idea it's to do with babies though.

Abike - I did loads of research on when my period would come. Some said it could come at useful time, some said ivf would knock it right out and others said it probably would come at all until after you stop taking the progesterone pessaries. Don't worry too much about it. I felt loads of times exactly like AF was definitely coming. I felt it especially last Friday when I was 4dp5dt. I still feel like it today even though I've had a BFP!!

Tw1 hope you are feeling a bit better it really is such a rollercoaster, just try and do nice things to keep your mind off it.

Welcome lottie, so sorry to hear about last time, hope you get good news this time Hun!

Welcome tams and smithy.

Newton hope you are ok. It doesn't sound like anything to worry about but you could do a test tomorrow to hopefully put your mind at rest. Good luck.

Gosh it's busy on here today!xx


----------



## tams1981

Thanks stockport123 and congrats


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Smithy* Hello, you had your transfer on the same day as me . My skin is starting to go very greasy and i am also feeling sicky and tired. Lets hope these are positive signs for our OTD 

*Newton* Don't start to panic, take a few deep breaths. When is your OTD?


----------



## hdn1975

Hi ladies,  
Well I had my blood test today and it was confirmed I am definitely pregnant  , congrats to everyone who has had the same results as me today, and sorry to all you that haven't, it is so hard to share my news with you all when I know some of you are devastated today and some still wait anxiously. Well now I have a 3 week wait for the 7 week scan which I am nervously waiting for already, does the waiting ever stop for us? Wishing you all the best of luck and thank you for your support and well wishes xxx


----------



## Newton77

Ronnie, my OTD is Monday (4th). 

Yay - congrats HDN.

x


----------



## Lorella

Mercers , Stockport and MrsB - huge congratulations! So pleased for you  
Thepheonix - I am so sorry hun. Thinking of you   .
Hi to all the newcomers.
Apart from a bit of heartburn and memory loss this morning when my mind totally blanked and I forgot my PIN number I've had a relatively normal day today! Am out tonight seeing a show and then tomorrow I get to the half way mark! Yay! 
Hope everyone has a nice weekend. I am glad it's here! xx


----------



## Lottie9

Good to know people understand how I'm feeling !! Not that I'd ever wish anyone to be in the position were in !!! I said this time I'd be more relaxed about it all !!!! No chance !! Scared stiff !!! Firstly worried no symptoms and secondly if get my BFP it's going to all go wrong again !! 

I can't stop eating !!!! Dunno if comfort eating !!! And having very bad wind  frightened to go anywhere lol lol !!! 

Wishing everyone so much luck xxx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Hdn*       

*Newton* Woooooooo roll on Monday for you  

*Lorella* Hope you have a great weekend 

*Lottie* Try peppermint tea, I find it helps breaking down all the gases pmsl. Hope you have a nice chilled weekend


----------



## curlygirl73

I've been lurking since 21 Jan when I had 2x3 day embies transferred. It's been the longest and hardest 2 weeks of my life and I'm apprehensive about testing tomorrow! I've had every symptom going with the exception of spotting. I know most of them are likely to be side effects of the gestone shots I've been having. Congratulations to those who got good news today and my heart goes out to those who didn't. This has been a rollercoaster journey. Good luck to those still waiting. What will be will be


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Curlygirl* Good Luck for tomorrow


----------



## Stockport123

Good luck testing tomorrow curly girl. Fingers crossed for you.xx


----------



## Jammy J

Hi ladies, please can I join you all. I had my blasts transferred yesterday and i already want to know if it has worked or not. Ha ha.   


Good luck to you all. Xx


----------



## TippyToes

Hello All! 
Welcome to all newbie 2wwers!   
Congrats to all with BFPs today, sooo many!   
So sorry to hear of negatives too    
This journey is such an emotional rollercoaster           
Well, my time has come. OTD tomorrow and I'm absolutely petrified of doing tests in morning. Yes, I have 2 tests to do. 1 clearblue and 1 that the clinic gave me. I don't have bloodtests (beta) at my clinic, so I have booked into my own GPs monday morning for one, just incase. A lady at my work did lots of HPTs and all were negative. She then went to docs after 4 months of no AF and found she was Preg. So, maybe im just hanging on to hope, if its a BFN or hopefully bloodtest to confirm BFP. Worst thing is having to do test on my own (DP works nights) then go straight to work at 7am, after doing test. Also, this is my only chance of having a baby ( IVF~NHS) So if BFN tomorrow, that is the end of my dream.  
Sorry for rambling on. I'm just really really scared  
Good Luck to all others Testing tomorrow      to all xxx


----------



## hdn1975

Good luck tippy toes xx


----------



## abike78

Hi Ladies

How are you all doing tonight?

I have now returned to my normal unpyschotic self... lol...

Spoke to my clinic before as was concerned about the pains I have been having.  they said that my period will not come until I stop the cyclogest so the pain can't be from that.  they are however concerned that I may have OHSS as I had 16 eggs with one ovary and estrogen was 14000.  They want me to call them tomorrow.

They also said that pains that I am feeling sound very much like uterus stretching etc, so I am feeling more positive now..  So am hoping that on this occasion these pains are a good sign for me...

She also said that I should by no means be testing yet as it is far far too soon!!  So am not going to test until Wednesday...

Hope you guys are all ok and that we ALL get our BFP's very soon. 

xxx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Jah* Well done on joining the 2ww club, sending you lots of patience lol 

*Tippytoes* Good Luck for the morning    

*Abike* You can try and chill now. Roll on test day    

Step away from the pee sticks girls if you are not on your OTD


----------



## MsPeaches

Hello everyone, fingernails intact?!

Hello there *abike*, your egg collection was the day after mine (from my lovely donor), and I believe that EC day is equivalent to normal ovulation day. So, you would be at the equivalent of 9dpo? As for your cycle not being set in concrete - can't help you there! You'll have to give or take, but if you are on meds then it will be pretty much by the book I would reckon. So you're testing Wednesday, I'm having blood test on Tuesday - good luck to us!

Hey there *Twink* - I've been busy but feeling like nothing is happening... really glad I have a lot of distractions!

Welcome *Lottie9* - another wait... isn't wind a good thing?! Better out than in they say! Ditto on the peppermint tea - will help re the digestion x

Hey *Phoenix* - don't go nuts and go clubbing or anything - we still want you to test tomorrow!!! It really isn't over until after all tests are done - things are so different for everyone xxx

*Eleny* - I wonder, if the pain gets really yuck would not hurt to call your clinic so that they can be advised and probably put your mind at rest - otherwise, could be part and parcel of all the lovely progesterone symptoms? A lot of us have twinges and aches and poking or stabbing feelings, headache and fatigue are also symptoms of either natural progesterone produced in pregnancy or for us on treatment, drat, also part of the progesterone pessary/shots story... so hard to read between the lines when we could be preggers as well!

Oh *Tito* - if you're silly testing early, then so are a lot of people here! I guess it is something to do... and they can get lined up and compared later... just a bloomin waste of money (says she with three stashed...)

Welcome also *tams*, they say the best place for those early embies is in your nice cosy womb! Good luck!

Hi *Smithy*, I'm a bit oily which is new for me as normally really dry (some on here have complained of dry skin on face, or excema... extremes!) but once again - I'm putting ALL my symptoms down to the progesterone! Boo hoo! There are a few of us here that had nothing left to freeze, never mind 

Hey *Newton* - interesting how some here are being asked to test way later, you are already 15dpo in the old money yes? A testy test perhaps? I have heard mention of people having brown blobs coming out with a certain brand of pessary - not sure which. And what Tams says. My pessaries are in a cocoa butter base, so very light and melty. I have some of the utrogestan capsules lined up for when these run out.

*Supercal* - ha ha the gloves...

*Stockport* - I thought blasts could split? I am an older woman so part of the reason my clinic would not let me go to blast initially was that they feel there is more of a chance of them splitting - hence more of a chance of multiples, whcih they actively try to involve with the older ladies like me...

Welcome *curlygirl*, and all the very very best with your test tomorrow!

Oh *JAH* - welcome to the nail biting, finger gnashing count down!

OMG *Tippytoes* - woo-hoo for tomorrow! I wish you the most and the best of luck, and am sending the best and the most potent baby dusts I can, as are all the other ladies here - and don't ever lose hope anyway, for the future is unwritten, and if you were to need to have another go, whether for one child or to get a sibling for a child  look back five years and see how much has changed in terms of fertility medicine/science, politics, economies... tomorrow is always a new day!

So... just really wanted to connect with everyone... we are getting so busy on here which is wonderful.

Hopefully all our uteruses (is that like Octopuses or Octopi) are stretching for all the right reasons - I must say, AFM, my poor mind has been writing off all of my "symptoms", i.e. sore boobs, niggles and pains in the pelvic region, bouts of fatigue then insomnia, occasional mild blurry vision, low tolerance for chemical/petrol smells and our favourite - weeing all the time, down to the progesterone... I am sat on the bed as I type this, feeling uncharacteristically comfortable with my legs out in front - usually can't sit like this due to short hamstrings, but then - I guess the ligaments in my pelvis have stretched - mmmmm... another progesterone symptom... thing is if we are preggers, our own progesterone will be doing all that, so it is hard to know whether our meds are just faking it or masking the real deal...

Sigh. I don't know. Feeling like not much is going on today - just the odd niggle on the right side of my uterus, where my remaining ovary lives.

Anyway - all the best for everyone tomorrow, long rave from me, will keep looking in and hope everyone has a lovely        weekend!

Love MsP xxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Good luck to everyone testing in the morning, hoping for lots of lovely BFP s x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Wow lots of BFP today thats wonderful news

  to those who have recieved BFN

The Pheonix, i just wanted to respond and say to maybe hold out for the Blood Results, i tested before Otd and got a bfn, had bloods on otd and bfp despite being bfn on hpt day of otd, it wasnt until day after otd i got a BFP and it was faint on Frer test


Welcome to Curlygirl73, Lottie9, Ronnie3007, JAH1, Tams1981 and Smithy2

hdn and mrsb33  on your BFP

Stockport and Mercers wow you brave ladies testing so early fab news on getting such early bfp ooher maybe twins lol

 to Tippytoes, Curlygirl73, Zoe and The Pheonix for Otd

  and          all around

Donna


----------



## BeDazzled

Oh great Donna you updated page 1, I was like a child all day checking in to see were the bfps on the list yet!! It's the little things.  

Good luck to testers tomorrow  

And a big sprinkling of sanity to all of us poor ladies on tww!!!! 

Is anyone in for et/EC tomorrow? If so best of luck xxxx


----------



## katielou275

Although I'm supposed to be testing at my clinic on Monday, I couldn't resist a little testy test this morning and it was positive. I'm not celebrating because I'm too scared! Ivee read lots about 'false positives'.  I'm 10dp FET.  I think it was a 2 or a 3 day transfer (4 cells). Is it too early to test? Could it be a false positive (and how does such a think even happen?) I'm on cyclogest and HRT (oestrogen).

A few questions for the lucky BFPs if You don't mind.... Are you 4 wks pregnant at the time of the test? And when do you find out if it's twins? Is it at the 7 wk scan, or later?

Thanks so much - any advice greatly appreciated. xxxx


----------



## leanner27

Hi girls,

Would love to joint this thread.  I'm one day into the TWW.  Using home AI with donor friend.  I've had two failed IUI's so trying this "natural" route before thinking about IVF.  

I reckon my OTD is the 16th of Feb.  Seems like a million years away!!!  I'm going to try to not read symptoms but who am I kidding eh!?!?

Good luck to you all!!! 

Leanne
X


----------



## Lorella

Well ladies I am finding myself get mildly excited 
about the prospect of having 'thrush'! It says online
can be a sign around the time of implantation due 
to hormone changes and its my implantation day
today! Not gonna get my hopes up to much but nice to feel
a bit positive 😊. I am pretty sure it's not the pessaries 
as only done backdoor and had no discharge anyway (sorry TMI). 
Abike - that's quite positive to hear what your clinic said about
the pains not being AF pains too 😊xx


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome tams and smithy gl on ur 2ww xxx 

Newton67: dont give up hun it could be pessaries or implantation bleed fx fx xxxx gl hun try not to stress xxx

Hdn: congrats hun glad it was confirmed xxxx


----------



## Stockport123

Donna Marie please can you update me as a BFP as of today and also I had ICSI. I tested 11dp5dt so not early really as that seems normal for everyone else, it's just my clinic gave me a really long 2ww of 18 days! Thanks.

Katie Lou I worked out on an ivf calculator that I'm 4 weeks 2 days today, 11 days past 5 day transfer. Not sure about the twins thing though but I guess they will be able to tell at the first scan.xx


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome curlygirl and gl testing tomorrow xxx 

Gl all who are testing tomorrow xxx

Welcome jah xxx gl in ur 2ww xxx

Gl tomorrow tippy toes xxx


----------



## mariageorgeta

Hello  
 for all who got a BFP, lots of warm hugs for all who didn't get it, stay positive, will happen soon.....welcome for the new girls and good luck for all of us who still waiting 
Phoenix, please wait till your blood test, be optimistic  
   for all of us to receive our BFP xx


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

Only half way through the 2WW and wondering if I'm half-insane now, by the end of it I'll probably be certifiable.  

Good luck to those testing tomorrow!


----------



## TippyToes

I never in a million years thought I would ever write or say this 
        " I'M ~ PREGNANT!!!!!!!!"
        

Off to work on cloud 9 now!! Thank you soooo much for your good luck wishes and bubble blowing!!!
                                    IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Norma12

Congrats tippytoes xxxxxxx


----------



## BeDazzled

AhhhTippytoes, big congrats!!         
Great news. Have a good day at work!
xxx


----------



## Lorella

Tippy - Am sooooooooo over the moon for you Hun!! You are gonna be fit to burst at work today!huge congratulations!! xxx


----------



## Newton77

Congratulations tippytoes guess what me too!!!!!! I'm pregnant!!!! Couldn't last until Monday to find out and after 7 long years of trying!!!! 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Smithy2

Congratulations ladies!

Well done!!

Xx


----------



## BeDazzled

Newton woohoo!!!          omg we're on a roll.  Congratulations xxxx 

what a great start to Feb! Lets hope it continues xxx


----------



## eleny

Woo hoo!! Congratulations tippy toes!!! Xxx


----------



## curlygirl73

BFN from me today.........hoping it may be a late developer but know this is long shot. Will keep testing until my gestone runs out. If its not meant to be this time at least I will be able to have a drink to celebrate my 40th on the 15th Feb!!!

Congrats to those with a BFP so far today x


----------



## eleny

Oh and Newton! Massive congratulations!!! Xxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Curlygirl, sorry to hear it was bfn but as you say there's still hope, hang in there  
xx


----------



## Lorella

Newton -    Congratulations! 
Curly girl -   sorry to hear that. Fingers crossed that you get some better news tomorrow. 
xx


----------



## eleny

Curly girl sorry to hear that Hun, hugs xxxx


----------



## Dolphins

Congratulations Tippytoes and Newton.     

Commiserations to everyone with a BFN. Thinking of you all.    


XX


----------



## Stockport123

Wow congratulations Newton and tippy toes woo hoo!!!!   

Curly girl so sorry to hear your news   

Xx


----------



## tams1981

Thanks for the warm welcome xx

Super congrats to all who got a bfp

I'm sorry to here for all of you who got a bfn  

I'm on my day 2 of my 2ww. My hubby nicely made me an omelette in bed to try up my protein but I have a bad stomach and I have for days... I'm not sure if its tablets, worries or the high protein I am on. But I have like a knot just above my belly button on the right 

Wishing well for anybody testing today xx


----------



## Smithy2

Curly Girl,
So sorry to hear your news


----------



## Claire86

Hi guys, I tested yesterday although I got my af on Tuesday. As expected, BFN.


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

I'm so sorry curlygirl and Claire       I wish there was something I could say to make it better.

Meanwhile, huge congrats to tippytoes and newton!  

Tams that sounds like it could very well be gallbladder/bileduct stuff, don't aeat any meat or anything fatty for a few days and it should clear up.


----------



## Stockport123

So sorry to hear your news Claire     xx


----------



## tams1981

Supercalifragilistic - thanks for the info, I'm not sure if there's much else left for me to eat then lol. I will try to do that... It seems to wake me up the same time every night between 1-4 and still feel a bit yucky now. Thanks


----------



## Jammy J

Hi, just wondered if anyone knows where you can get your hcg tested privately in the south east, am in Brighton so anywhere close to me would be great.  Thx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Leanner* Hiya, wishing you all the luck with your tx    

*Katielou*   ... Patience   , my OTD will make me just over 4 weeks by a couple of days, first scan once there is a heartbeat 6+ wks will show whether you have 1 or more  Good Luck 

*Lorella* That sounds like a positive sign    

*MsP* Hope you have a chilled out weekend    

*Tippytoes, Newton*          

*Curlygirl* Sorry hun but when is your OTD? 

*Tams* Hello glad to hear your DH is looking after you. Hope you have a chilled weekend 

*Claire* So sorry you had it confirmed a BFN, sending you lots of love 

*AFM* Great start to the weekend, DH cooked us a full monty. Well have now told DH not to make me a cup of tea unless i ask for one as they are now making me feel sick. I can stomach one first thing but after that they are a no no. Must stock up on ginger biscuits next week on our UK visit. Hope everyone has a great weekend. Those with OTD's soon step away from the pee sticks and try to be patient, my clinic really stressed strongly for us not to test before that date cos of the risk of a wrong reading. So I am going to be really good and patient. Sending lots of babyglue to all


----------



## lilacheva

morning girls 

how are we all ?? id just like to say a massive congratulations to the BFPs this morning it really does warm my heart to hear good news 
and also to the BFNs my heart goes out to you guys  

how is everyone coping on thier 2ww i am losing the plot seriously !! google is my new best friend !!! 
does cyclogest cause deep blue viens on boobies as i have them and my 36fs have grown too much to my backs pleasure :/ 
im really really tired all the time and im peeing all the time 3 times i got up last night 3 flipping times in the end i sat there watching come dine with me at 2 am 

can the pessaries do all this or could it be early signs ?? im only 6dp5dt ?? 

oh some one send me some sanity pills please   

i hope everyone gets some good news today no matter what    
xxx


----------



## Lorella

Claire - so hurry Hun   x
Ronnie - thanks for the positive vibes. Have a good day 😊
Lilacheva - after reading your message I just had a long hard look in the mirror at my boobs. I think they are definitely more veiny too. I just shouted to my DH for a second opinion and he agreed and he said he thought they were bigger ( though don't know if just saying that - but who cares!) 😊
Tams - I had 2 embies  transferred on day 2 also because they were the only ones to fertilise.  1 medium and one top grade. I am sure they were pleased to get back to their rightful place and start making their home for the next 9 months 😊. Sending you lots of baby dust and positive vibes. 
xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Claire I feel devastated for you. Every time I hear one of you ladies got a bfn, I just think how will I cope. Sorry this has happened to you and you have all the support you need to get through this. Sending you hugs.

Hope everyone is having a nice relaxing weekend, there as so many of us at different stages its difficult to keep up.

Wishing everyone good luck.

Dh and I had a lovely time in london, phantom of the opera was fantastic.  Definitely too my mind off OTD which is in 3 days time, really want to know if its too early at 10dp3dt.  Any thoughts ladies?


----------



## PixieMcG

Sorry ladies had a blonde moment when I said we are all at different stages I thought I was posting on my jan thread not the 2ww.  I blame the drugs he he


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Cardall* I nearly did that the other day  Glad you had a nice time  STEP AWAY!!!


----------



## sammyjoe

This thread moves sooooo fast, 4 pages to catch up on since last night!

Lots of lovely   congratulations to you all  

So sorry to the BFN    

It's my OTD tomorrow & I cannot believe that I've lasted till OTD without testing! I am still feeling very calm about it, at the moment I am quite happy in my PUPO bubble & I don't want to it to burst! So scared  

Hope your all getting through this horrible wait ok as can be  

Good luck auto everyone testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Good luck tomorrow sammyjoe you have been so patient.


----------



## 8868dee

Congrats tippytoes xxx so happy for u xx

Congrats also to u newton hun xxx well done xxx

So sorry u got a bfn curlytails hun xxx look after yourself xxxx

Claire: sorry u got a bfn hun xxx take care hun xxx

Sammyjo: gl with testing tomorrow hun xxx

Afm: still feeling tightenings but not reading to much into it although starting to go slightly mad as in trying to ignore my symptoms but its so hard lol x


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Sammyjoe* Well done on waiting, Good Luck for tomorrow    

*Can we seriously not do hoovering? It is driving me mad!! DH has been doing it but I want to do it lol*


----------



## PixieMcG

Ronnie I was told after two days to go back to normal duties the only thing I was told not to do was lift heavy items and over exertion, I have been doing housework cleaning and hovering.

Mmm maybe I should get DH to so it ?


----------



## eleny

I'm going stir crazy!! Boobs have stopped hurting so much today now so worrying that that's a bad sign!! 4 more days arghhhhh!!!!!


----------



## eleny

Cardall - I would get dh to do it and put your feet up!! But then again my dh wouldn't do it otherwise!!! So that's why I would get him to do it now!!!! 😏


----------



## Ronnie3007

Girls I have set up a ** page call Fertility Friends, so far there are only about 7 of us on there. Would be really great to build it up and be able to put faces to names. If you are interested pm me and I will give you the link for my page so that I can add you.

*The page is totally secret*


----------



## PixieMcG

Awe I don't have a ** page just my dh. Maybe I should reinstate mine.


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Cardall* DO IT DO IT lol xx 

*Eleny* Are you using the progesterone pessaries?


----------



## eleny

Yes Hun I'm still using the pessaries. Why's that? Can you pm me the link please Hun x


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

I like the anonymity of this place so won't be joining on **, sorry 

Meanwhile, only six days to go for me and so far so good. I do think that this two week wait is disproportionately tough; I expected it to be hard but this just takes the cake.


----------



## Lorella

Ladies - does anyone on here also suffer from endometriosis? I am suffering from quite a bit if pain today like I get after my AF due to Endo. All around my bowel and ovaries. Does anyone know if the condition continues through an IVF cycle even though have not had AF? No bleeding just waves of very uncomfortable pain 😔xx


----------



## thepheonix

Well ladies. Going to love you and leave you

End of the road for me.  I don't think I can do this anymore. 7 years of trying and two failed cycles at my age. It's just not funny anymore. I guess Im not meant to be a mother. 

Good luck to all on the 2ww. 

Xxx


----------



## TippyToes

Hello Ladies! Thank you all so much for the Congrats! I am still in shock and very very tired! Only had few hours sleep last night and took 2 tests at 1.15am ( coz i was busting for a wee!) and could not get back to sleep. Full shift at work which I must say was strange. It all seems surreal at the moment. 
NEWTON ~ Congrats to you tooooo!   xxx 
CURLYGIRL73~ Sorry to hear of your result, but trust me, don't lose hope. Test again in few days. Mine was negative Tues and only faint line wed and BFP only today. Also today is 14dp5dt, so my hcg started to show quite late      xxx
CLAIRE86~ So sorry Hun, sending you   xxx
SAMMYJOE~ Fingers crossed for your OTD. Hats off to you for waiting patiently! xxx
ELENY~ My boobs hurt for ages, then seemed to feel ok last week. Only last day or 2 that they are sore again. So I wouldnt say its a bad sign, by no means!
Hi to Everyone else and may the   be scattered over you all!!


----------



## TippyToes

ThePheonix~ Im so sorry to hear that. I wish I could say the right words. Try not to give up hope and sending you lots of hugs   xxxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

I have had such a bad head since last night and cant seem to shift it. It has made me feel like poo all day xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thephoenix xxx so sorry hun xxx please dont give up hope tho xxxx


----------



## Newton77

thepheonix, so sorry to hear you're news.  Don't give up completely though, take a break, 7 years is a lots of years of disappointment (believe me I know, that's how long we've been trying).  Take a break from it all and spoil yourself, do something exciting, something you've never done before then look again at your situation in 6 months time.

Good luck in whatever you decide to do.  Big hugs.  

xxx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Eleny* How many are you using per day? I just wondered because of you saying your boobies are less sore today. Have sent you the link for ** 

*Super* That is fine hunni no worries. The ** is totally secret to us only. 

*Phoenix* We are going to miss you hunni. Take some time away from all of this and take stock. Sending you lots of love  

*Tippytoes* I am sure it will take a few days for it to sink in  

*Tw1nk* Hope your head starts to feel better soon. Have u been drinking lots of water? 

*AFM* Looking forward to a curry tonight cooked by my lovely DH. I did end up doing the hoovering and felt absolutely knackered afterwards . Have a great evening girls


----------



## PixieMcG

The Phoenix I'm wishing you all the hugs in the world right now. Of course your devastated such an emotional roller coaster you have been on. 

Dh and I have only been trying for 3 years and that seems long enough never mind 7, I hope you take a break from everything and spend time with you and DP processing your latest hurdle in this process. Life seems so cruel sometimes.

Xxx


----------



## Newton77

I want to shout it from the roof tops but I can't tell anyone and I don't want to upset anyone on here that it hasn't worked for or are still waiting.  I'm just still can't believe it.  

When does it sink in?  I have to do another test next weekend as the clinic wants 2 tests a week apart.  
DH is also trying not to get too excited just in case it all ends badly.  When do people on IVF really start to celebrate, people who fall naturally celebrate as soon as they find out, why isn't it the same??

I'm so sorry for those it hasn't worked for and for those still waiting baby dust to you all.

xx


----------



## sunshine01

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO EVERYONE WITH BFP'S!!!    

Newton - I think you should celebrate now - think our situations just makes us too cautious sometimes, try to enjoy it!!!

So so very sorry to all those with BFN's - my heart goes out to you all and try to hold on to some hope - there are so many stories of people out there who get pregnant naturally after they have been trying for years and even IVF hasn't worked.  Miracles can happen 

xxx


----------



## LoopyLouxx

Well, I've been a tiny bit naughty and tested a day early. Been in shock all day - BFP for me!!!  . Can't believe it. 6yrs ttc and fourth cycle. Now feel nervous about the next wait but hopefully will give me time to get my head straight!

Huge congrats to the rest of you with BFP!

So sorry to those with BFN. It is so devastating but we are all very strong ladies. Please don't give up. Take some time out to recover. We had a longer break this time and I do think it made a difference.

Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## 8868dee

Yay!! Loopylou im so so happy for u xxxxx congrats hun xxx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Loopylou*


----------



## Stockport123

Congratulations loopy Lou!!! Woo hoo!!! We had transfer on the same day   xx


----------



## BeDazzled

*Thephoenix * so sorry to hear your news, my little cycle buddy. I'm so sad for you guys. Take time out hon, be good to yourself. Will miss you 

*Lorella * I have endo too, I have had the discomfort you describe on some of my other cycles. The hormones have played havoc with my insides, IBS symptoms the lot, theres not a lot you can do about it I'm afradid hon, if its bad you can take paracetamol. I do hope it eases for you.

*Loopyloo * wooohooooo       You must be on 

*Newton * celebrate now lady. You are pregnant!!! As someone already said us IVFers tend to be cautious as we've been through so much to get to a bfp. But really the celebration  should be even bigger shouldn't it?? Enjoy your bfp xx

AFM I'm slowly going insane. I was concerned as I had no symptoms and now I have heaviness which feels a bit like af. But what I'm really concerned about is the fact that my feet are permanently cold! Someone mentioned that cold feet means cold uterus, and so Ive been trying to keep them warm with hot water bottle, socks big furry slippers etc but I'm afraid now at 9dp5dt that theres nothing going on in there at all


----------



## PixieMcG

Loopy loo well done and congrats x

Newton have fun and enjoy it for a bit, of course we will all be a little worried and caution but celebrate each success as it comes you deserve it x 

Bedazzled please keep positive huni we have put our bodies through a lot, don't give up hope yet.


----------



## BeDazzled

Thanks Cardall, how are you feeling? Any plans to test?


----------



## Newton77

Thank you ladies.

Bedazzled, don't worry about cold feet I've always got cold feet, its poor circulation that's all. Perhaps you're sitting still more than before, I'm sure it's really nothing to worry about.  Good luck. 

X


----------



## LoopyLouxx

Thanks girls. You've all helped me get through these two weeks. 

Stockport - that day must have been lucky  x


----------



## bridge2jones

Hi ladies
Been working away so unable to check the board - blimey, so much has happened! 
 to ladies who didn't get the news they wanted this time, be kind to yourselves xx
Congratulations to you BFP ladies, enjoy your special time
Xxxx
10dp2dt - still cramping and exhausted every day and cracked by buying a hpt today. - thinking of doing it Monday but so scared of the bubble of hope bursting.
Least we have great friends over for weekend, this elderflower presse isn't quite white wine though!! 
Happy weekend and good luck to those testing tomorrow
Xxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Bedazzled I had a wobble today and really wanted to test early but ladies on here gave me some strong words to get me through.  My official date is Tuesday and wishing the days away.


----------



## BeDazzled

I know cardall, its so tough. Longest 2 weeks ever, and I'm finding it doesn't get any easier the more I do it, quite the opposite. Even though we had ET the same day my OTD is not till Thursday. I've bloods plannedat GP for Wednesday morning, won't get results til Thursday or whenever I ring for them, not sure when to do HPT. You planning to do pee stick on Tuesday? Will be dying to hear how you get on xx


----------



## PixieMcG

I don't know DH wants to wait for bloods on Tuesday, I'm hoping we get result same day. 

Funny how we have different OTD, I hope we both get a positive.

I'm so scared now, i seemed to get through the whole cycle fine until today.


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all this is deffo hard x its my third 2ww since started ivf last year and it gets harder i think lol my test date is friday when i go in for bloods rather than hpt but god knows how im going to hang on till then lol xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Dee my clinic only does blood tests too but I do want to pee on a stick just so I see it myself


----------



## BeDazzled

Ive been up and down this tww. I was very positive initially, but struggling in last few days. It's probably reading the results of so many testing lately, it's hard not to get caught up in the emotion of it all. 
Oh please let it be bfps for us both, please god it's our turn. Of course I wish that for everyone on here, we all deserve it. It's so sad to hear of the bfns, gut wrenching stuff. 
Stay strong Cardall you're nearly there.  

8868 I know you from the Jan/feb thread I think. I'm day before you. It's rough init? Bloods are the only way really, no disputing the facts. My clinic insist on them. Hard to resist the ole hpts too tho
How are u feeling? 
xx


----------



## PixieMcG

I wish everyone could get bfps and its scary to think that it could be so easily a bfn. Okay PMA no more thoughts of bfn.


----------



## BeDazzled

Cardall that's the attitude, there's no reason it won't be a bfp. I suppose we should enjoy our last few days of being pupo


----------



## 8868dee

Cardall: i think on the morning of my test i am gonna go buy a pg test too as i like to see it fir myself either way helps it to sink in better  ya know. This cycle i havent tested albeit only 4dp5dt previous cycles i was testing from 3dp5dt up until test date but this time im really trying to resist its so hard tho x  

Bedazzled: im in the feb thread lol x u r testing before me lol im the 8th friday x im doing ok few niggles and tightening feelings and so tired but part from that i just wanna buy a hpt lool but i no thats its too early and am going to try hard to resist x


----------



## PixieMcG

Dee lol that would drive me insane testing everyday how did you cope.


----------



## Lorella

Loopylou     . Congrats!
Bedazzled - thanks for the reassurance hun. It did ease off after taking paracetamol. I had a major attack of being cold all over today and ended up with a hoodie and two blankets on! I think it can be a symptom so don't worry to much about your feet getting cold xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Lorella glad you feel slightly better, look after yourself x


----------



## Lorella

Cardall - thanks hun. Now you look after yourself too. We are gonna be just fine! I see good things ahead 😊 xx


----------



## 8868dee

Cardall : it was awful as my fresh cycle the hpts were all positive but wasnt sure if it was true till test day xxx xxxx and my first fet 3months after my miscarriage i just had to know. the hpts were positive until the hcg booster was out of my system then it was negs but sometimes i was sure there was a faint line x it was awful so i promised myself i wouldnt test early again x lol but its so hard to not think about testing lol x


----------



## BeDazzled

Thanks for chats guys feeling a lot better now. 
Lorella glad pain has eased hon. 

8868dee that sounds like torture, but I can see why you did it. I had Hcg shots after transfer this time, last Hcg was 3 days ago so that's helping me resist testing early.


----------



## Martha Moo

hello Ladies

WOW such a mix of news today

Heartfelt    to The Pheonix and Claire86

Lorella, i have endo and during my 2ww i had all the classic af symptoms that i usually got with endo
Even down to ^TMI^ rectal bleeding a few days before AF despite 

Tippytoes, Newton77, Loupylou and Stockport  on your BFP

Sammyjoe and Froggyone  for OTD tomorrow

Curly       

  and        all around

Donna


----------



## 8868dee

Bedazzled: i had hcg booster of a quater dose 10 mins after transfer so could be in my aystem still i dont know but its hard to not test when we go thru this time and again x the need to know is so great but we know its too early lol x we cant win ha x


----------



## 8868dee

Gl testing tonorrow sammyjo and froggyone xxxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Good luck tomorrow froggyone, really rooting for you fellow unicornuate lady  

Sammyjo best of luck to you too.  

Will be on early to see if theres any news xx


----------



## Samic1986

Hi everyone, 
I haven't been on here for a few days as we have been moving house (which has kept my mind busy!) congrats to the BFPs and   to the BFNs. Sorry no personals but there are so many pages I've missed! 

Well I'm due to test tomorrow but had some niggly pains the last couple of days and wanted to test before wicked AF arrived! So I tested this am and         ! 
There is a very bold blue cross! I've been waiting for this day for nearly 6 years!

Good luck to everyone else due to test xx


----------



## holiday_girl

Congratulations samic1986! Fantastic news


----------



## BeDazzled

Congrats samic, bfp and a new house in the one week, sounds like things are lining up for you.         here's to a healthy pregnancy for you. 
xxxx


----------



## sunshine01

Congratulations Samic!!!  I am the same as you - due to test tomorrow but couldn't wait and did it this morning - got my BFP!!!!     

DH is very excited but I think I am in shock - feel really weird (but very happy too of course!!!!)  Wish I could fast forward the next couple of months!

Good luck to everyone and so sorry for those with a BFN - try and stay positive, it WILL happen xxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Woohoo sunshine, congrats to you too! Brilliant news xx       
Try & enjoy every minute x


----------



## Newton77

Congratulations sambuca and sunshine. Xxx


----------



## Samic1986

Congrats Sunshine xx


----------



## Stockport123

Congratulations Samic and sunshine woo hoo!!!!xx


----------



## eleny

Congratulations! Samic and sunshine!!!! Xxx


----------



## Newton77

Sorry, meant samic, I blame predictive text. X


----------



## sammyjoe

O my god, I cannot believe I'm writing this I got a   this morning!


----------



## Stockport123

Donna Marie - please could you post the link to the thread for waiting for early scans that you have posted before, think on the January 2ww thread.

Thanks xx


----------



## Stockport123

Wow congratulations to you sammy joe....this seems a lucky tread so far!!xx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

congratulations samic, sunshine and sammy jo   so pleased for you all. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

how are everyone else doing?

AFM - tested 2 days early and got a BFN. im taking it as atrue reading as my ICSI baby showed up 2 days early and he was a day3 embryo as well. still need to do bloods on tues but not holding out any hope.  dont worry, im not too down, just looking at my finances and regrouping. going to get dh a passport, pay some of the bill off, and then go back to spain later in year but take the family and have a 'fertility holiday'  . any excuse to get back to spain!!! 

thank you all so much for your support, i will be back, when ready to climb aboard again. (im ready now, emotionally, but finances say NO!   ) as i say thank you ladies for all your good wishes and support - means a lot to me. and sorry i couldnt give you a happier outcome.

all love 

jade xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lorella

Wow!!!! I'm welling up with all these   this morning!!!
Congratulations everyone!!!
     
Xx


----------



## Stockport123

Sorry to hear your news jdm, take care of yourself.xx


----------



## Lorella

Jdm -   Sorry to hear that Hun but good to hear you sounding so positive. Good luck with your next cycle xx


----------



## SLW1710

Great to wake up to more BFPs!!  Congratulations.  I hope joining this board is a lucky omen for me and everyone else still awaiting their results.  It's keeping me positive reading about all this good news.  Just need to get this next 4/5 days out the way.....

Sorry for your news, jdm4tth3ws   Good luck for the future and enjoy Spain


----------



## PixieMcG

Wow this thread has so many bfps. 

Sammyjoe Samic and sunshine congratulations. Exciting times for you all.

Jdm I'm so sorry to hear you got a bfn, is it too early? I wish you all the luck. Can't believe how positive you are huni.


----------



## kashmir28

Hey ladies I'm in my 2ww after ET on 23rd jan test on Wednesday, these last few days are torture this is our first cycle so don't know how I'm supposed to be feeling,

Huge congratulations to everyone with BFPs and so sorry for those who haven't been so lucky


----------



## KTC40

:Hi ladies
Just had my 3 day transfer yesrerday had 2 average embryos put in at the bridge clinic, one a 7 cell embryo the other a 4 cell embryo, this seems slow to me, has anyone got pregnant witha 4 cell embryo on day 3 transfer? I also got a 5 cell embryo but average/poor quality due to lots of fragmentation but they are going to culture it to day 5 and see what happens,
This is my second IVF cycle, I am a poor responder did the short protocol 450 menopur for15 days but all 3 embryos fertilized.  The first one I did the long protocol with 300 menopur and only got 2 eggs so had 2 day transfer of a 3 and 4 cell average embryos but BFN


----------



## BeDazzled

Jade so sorry to hear your news hon.   hope you get finances sorted ASAP to cycle again. 

Sammyjoe huge congratulations to you. omg a 3rd pregnancy on here today!! Brilliant.     wishing you a healthy happy pregnancy xxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Just looking at Donna Marie's list on 1st page & there are loads of ladies testing over next few days. 
Exciting times! 
Bring on the bfps


----------



## MsPeaches

Hello all - congrats for bfps and commissertions for neg results - it is all or noting isn't it!  REmember - fat lady doesn't sing until blood test is done...

Well, am in bed today - was running a bit hot last couple of days, which made me feel good as there was a biting cold wind that usually would cut me to the bone - I felt strangely immune!  Woke with sore throat and flu aches this morning - really bah-humbug about that.  So much Barcelona to experience and I'm stuck inside.  Have been naughty and done POAS - -ve.  Sigh, really bah humbug today!  Blood test on the 5th.  Anyone else got a cold or flu?

Good luck everyone testing soon - so many!  Love MsP xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Congrats on ur bfp sammic hun xxx


----------



## shelleysugar

Hello all
I've just begun my 2WW after a 5dt (OTD 13th Feb) and have very mixed feelings as it feels like a repeat from my last tx and it didn't work last time.  Am trying to send myself postive vibes!
Good to see lots of bfps on here.

Shelleysugar x


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Samic, Sunshine, Sammy*        

*Jade* So sorry for your BFN. Take time to recover from this, have a lovely break and see you back soon. Take care 

*Kashmir* Hello and Good Luck for your OTD  

*Kcornfield* I was told the average for a 3 day is 6-8 cells. Good Luck and make sure you get lots of rest   

*Shelley* Sending you lots of positive energy hun


----------



## 8868dee

Congrats to u to sunshine and congrats to u too sammyjo xxxx

Jade: sorry u got a bfn hun xxx take care xxx 

Welcone all newbies to the thread and gl with the 2ww that drives u mad lol xx


----------



## abike78

Wow!!!

Another lot of fantastic BFP's... I really hope that this luck and baby dusts blows across the waters to me in Guernsey!!!

Well I brought a first response kit yesterday and of course I could not help myself and was not surprised to see a BFN...  So I am an obvious compulsive POAS'er...  I have now given them to a friend to hold onto for me until Tuesday otherwise I am going to drive myself bonkers...

I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend and good luck to everyone testing in the next couple of days...

xxx


----------



## Bungles79

Hi Girls,

I'm on my 2ww, ET yesterday I'm trying to be relaxed about it! My DH suffers from depression but I really need him at the moment but I'm just not getting the support  I'm so upset and scared that my emotions will result in a BFN  any advice to keep my emotions in check?

Xx


----------



## Luv one

Hello ladies,

Can I join you please I had my FET ET this afternoon and thankfully they thawed with no damage. So onboard is a hatching blast 5BB and expanding blast 4BB. OTD is 17/2/13.

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## eleny

Hi to all the newbies! 

To all the naughty girls testing early - step away from the pee sticks!!!! 

Sammyjoe- congratulations hunny!!! Xxx


----------



## sunshine01

Congratulations Sammyjoe!!!


----------



## sammyjoe

Thank you ladies, so excited! One step closer   so pleased we waited till OTD! And at least I know now I wasn't making the 'symptoms' up!

Blowing you all lots of baby dust & bubbles


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

ggggrrrrr just lost a post so hope i dont forget anything important thats been posted!

Jade thinking of you  
I hope your dreams are not too far off of the horizon  

Welcome to our new 2ww ers, kashmir28, kcornfield, shellysugar and luv one

 to Samic1986, Sammyjoe and Sunshine01

 for tomorrows OTD ladies, Froggyone, jomo20, Clark1234, thevixen114 and Katielou275   for a run of BFP

Stockport123 and our other BFP ladies, here is the link for the next 2-3 wk wait lol, click on the link below 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=299758.550

Donna


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Abike*        lol, slapped wrist. Glad you have given to your friend now to guard. Good Luck for Tuesday    

*Bungles* Congrats on being PUPO. I have found visualising each step has really helped. After ET in my mind i imagined them all sparkly and settling into the lining. Make sure you get lots of rest. Good Luck    

*Luv One* Congrats on your ET, Good Luck and get lots of rest    

*AFM* Well now 6dp3dt and feeling very tired and woozey today. My skin and hair feel terrible, greasy and my waistline is expanding a tad from bloating. DH is going to cook us a lovely roast today so after walking Pongo I will be found on the couch chilling watching a film. Just showed my DH the first page and all the BFP's so far, he was quite shocked but obviously pleased. Thinking of all doing their tests tomorrow .... GOOD LUCK


----------



## Jomo20

Hi ladies,

Its so lovely to see so many   congratulations to you all. I'm so sorry for the ladies with   big hugs to all of you  . 

AFM, My OTD was supposed to be tomorrow but due to problems with my lining everything got postponed. At one point we thought we were going to have to abandon treatment. Luckily my lining has increased although I'm still disappointed it's only 7.6mm but my clinic said it's more important that it's triple striped (which mine is) and anything over 7mm is absolutely fine. I am due to go in for my transfer on Thursday and am excited but also nervous.

Donna - Please can you amend my OTD to 15 Feb - Thanks.

Good luck to the ladies testing tomorrow. Fairy dust to you all x


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome bungles and gl hun xxx

Luvone: gl hun in the mad 2ww lol xxc

Gl to all the poas testers and blood testers tomorrow  

Afm: just woke up from a 3 hour nap lol must of needed it but i just feel so so tired lately lol x least i got 2 days off work tomorrow 😀


----------



## deb1234

Fantastic to see all of those bfps. It really must be a lucky thread. My heart goes out to all of the bfns. Nothing can make that feel better.

Bungles79 - sorry to hear about DH. On my last cycle my DH wasn't on board with the IVF thing and was determined to make it difficult for me. On ET day he was really horrible. The cycle didn't work and although it's wrong I do partially blame him for it as he put me under so much stress. This time I was equally determined to put myself and my little bubsicle first and have planned lots of nice things for myself. Meeting friends, saving film/books that i want to watch/read and stuff and I have had a big cook off by making a weeks worth of meals so I can relax and not worry. The hypnosis CDs are always good too. 

As it happens DH is much better about it this time.

I know it's hard but for this short amount of time nothing else matters but you. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## deb1234

Bungles 79 - ps if you want to chat or rant anytime pm me. I'd of gone insane without the support of the amazing ladies in here


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome jo and gl on ur 2ww i had one grade 2AA 5 days blast put bk embryologist said it was looking beautiful my OTD is Friday 8th so 4 and a half days left lol as its nigt time x when is ur OTD jo?


----------



## tams1981

Hi jonnarose, welcome to the 2ww forum.

I had 2 embies one 2/3 cell and one 4 cell both of average quality - I didn't get informed the grade just told average. I also had the transferred on day 2. 

My OTD 16th feb so one day after you. Good luck xx

Good luck to everyone due to test in the next few days 

Congrats to everyone who got a bfp since my last post there's seems to be a few.

Sorry to here of the ones who didn't 

xx


----------



## bridge2jones

Hi new ladies! 
I also had day 2 transfer, 2 grade 2's (my clinic grades 1 as best and 4 as worst). One was 4 cell, other 2 cell. Think it was the 4 that had a little fragmentation. I'm also testing Friday and trying so hard not to break and do a test early, stupidly bought hpts yesterday, doh!! 
It's another big week - good luck and baby dust everyone xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Jo: hope u dont mind me calling u jo lol ? Yeah AA is top grade at my clinic for blasts i believe blasts get graded different to day 2 or 3 embies thats ehat my clinic does but as my fet is from my first ivf fresh cycle i have only had blasts lol x gl for ur test date i will deffo keep my fingers crossed for ya xxx 

Tams: gl for ur test date also hun xxx keeping my fx for you hun xxx


----------



## 8868dee

B2j: step away from the pee sticks lol x


----------



## tams1981

Thanks dee... Wish mine was that close I'm going mad the days are dragging and everyone is leaving me alone to rest... I'm sick of my own company and day time/evening tv.

Very best of luck for 8th, fingers crossed for you xxxx

I don't no if I can make it till my test day of 16th I have my wedding anniversary on 10th feb and birthday on 12th and I keep thinking to myself wouldn't that be a nice present on those days xx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Jomo* Roll on ET on Thursday for you, hope all goes well    

*Joanna* Hello and well done on joining the 2ww club. I had 2 embries put back 1 x 8 cell and 1 x 6 cell which i was told was the average for a 3dt.   

*Bridge* Step away from the sticks lol   Wishing you all the luck for your OTD


----------



## 8868dee

Tams: i no what u mean im going insane so tempted to test as i did with my other cycles but trying not too lol x besides i had a hcg booster quarter dose of ovitrelle 30mins after transfer so might get false positive anyway lol stay strong hun xxx  thanks hun just hope its a bfp this time for us xxx


----------



## tams1981

Dee it's so hard I'm not good at waiting for anything. Even worse for something so important. 

Ahh yeah I read somewhere hgc stays In system for 14 days from the shot but I guess it would be less with a smaller dose. Anyway you are so close now, so best of luck and il look out for you on the 8th with result 

I may get up at one minute past midnight on the 16th lol. That's not breaking the rule   xx


----------



## Clairabella

Hi,

Hope you don't mind if I join you.  Had my 3 day transfer yesterday, test date is 14th February.  Can't believe it is so far away, feels like forever.

Congratulations to all the lucky BFP ladies and   to the ladies with BFNs 

xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Tams: ha ha u mite have to set ur alarm incase u sleep thru past 12 lol x thanks i will also keep lookout of u k the 16 fx fx 

Clairabella: welcome to the 2ww hun xxxx.


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies gosh been away for the weekend n this thread has been so busy over ten pages to catch up on.
   to all the BFN really sorry 
 to all the BFP's
Welcome to all the new friends
And   to everyone testing tomorrow


----------



## BeDazzled

Another day over and a step closer to our BFPs ladies.    hope you're all hanging in there xx

Best of luck to all those testing tomorrow     


xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Ever so positive bedazzled Today is ny first negative thought day, really struggling to stay positive. Woke up today and all the symptoms I have had on and off are gone no sore bb either. Don't know what to think.


----------



## 8868dee

Cardall: on my fresh cycle last year my symptoms were there one min and gone next lol try not to read too much into it just yet hun xxx keep up the pma zxx

Gl all testing tomorrow


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies i just couldn't sleep today so decided to test again cb says pregnant 1-2 weeks    could this be true don't want to be too excited yet as am only 7dpt and OTD is not till Wednesday please help could this be accurate oh now i don't know what to thing. I have no symptoms at all.


----------



## TippyToes

Morning TITO~ I was told that you can't get a false positive, but do bear in mind that trigger shot (hcg hormone) stays in your system for a while. I would keep your positive vibes, enjoy being pupo and test again on OTD. ( if you can wait   ) What day transfer did you haveOH and not everyone gets symptoms Girl, so dont worry!
GOOD~LUCK!! xxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Tito as you had fet there's no reason it should be wrong, unless you'd a Hcg booster eg pregnyl, ovitrelle etc. 
if you'd no Hcg then result is what is says. Afaik the tests can't give a false positive...... So I guess you're pregnant lady xx


----------



## TippyToes

Good~Luck to all ladies testing today xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Norma12

Brown spotting this morning, was really hoping would last till OTD


----------



## Tito

TippyToes said:


> Morning TITO~ I was told that you can't get a false positive, but do bear in mind that trigger shot (hcg hormone) stays in your system for a while. I would keep your positive vibes, enjoy being pupo and test again on OTD. ( if you can wait  ) What day transfer did you haveOH and not everyone gets symptoms Girl, so dont worry!
> GOOD~LUCK!! xxx


Tippy i had FET so no trigger shot it was a day 6 blast

Claire if its only spotting they still could be hope prayin for u


----------



## eleny

Tito how many embryos did you have transferred? X


----------



## Tito

Eleny i only had one frostie left


----------



## eleny

I would say its Definately a positive!! Congratulations!! Xxx


----------



## eleny

Claire, could it possibly be implantation bleeding? Or could be ther pessaries, they can cause spotting x


----------



## eleny

It could possibly be twins Tito? To show up that early? X


----------



## Norma12

Think its too late for implantation, day 14 today. Goi g to test today to see


----------



## Tito

Claire fx for u


----------



## bridge2jones

Good luck Claire xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Why have i done this to myself 8dp3dt and i tested this morning and obviously it was negative. I feel like poo now. I just hope it is too early xxx


----------



## bridge2jones

Hang on in there - I've had 5 natural pg's before my IVF journey started and the only one that didn't end in mc was the one that I tested negative for until my af was late! Some just take a little longer! I'm 12dp2dt and desperate to test but too scared of bursting the bubble of pupo - you're not silly at all, just a human being - and a braver one than me!! 

Xxx


----------



## Memories

Hello I'm new to this site, but not knew to IVF. I am on my 2WW after my 4th ICSI. I had 2 x grade 1 embies transferred on 31/1/13. Think this makes me 4dp3dt??   Really want and hope it works this time as not sure I'm strong enough to go through another cycle. 
Any support greatly receive


----------



## LilP

Morning ladies, 

I don't know what to do with myself, had the transfer on 31.01.13 of 2 embies at 3dt - and due to test on the 15.02.13.  This is my first try at ivf.  Symptom wise, is that i get really hot at night when i go to bed, and i mean really hot so one minute i am under the covers then not then under and this goes on for most of the night.  Anyone else have this? Otherwise, i am tired which is nothing unusual and eating alot also nothing unusual.  Oh also have very sore boobs.  Have slight cramps  and more on the left side. That is it symptom wise.  I am doing my best to stop myself for taking a hpt!  But am feeling like i am going slightly off my rocker at the moment and still have so many days to go.

Wishing the rest of you ladies in the same boat all the very best!


----------



## JL1987

LilP - I also had 2 Embryos transferred on 1/02/13 & I'm due to take a test on the same day.  My embryos were transferred on day 5. I have had cramps too, tiredness & sensitive breasts. Eating more but not sure if its because of the hormones & I find any symptoms I have I'm scared to think they are due to pregnancy incase theyre not. So I will take my test on 15/02/13. I've no kids & have never been pregnant so I cant tell. I change my mind about if I think I am or not pregnant about 100 times a day! I just try to think positive.  I wish you all the best on 15/02/13.    x


----------



## lilacheva

morning girls 

lilp i am exactly the same as you i woke up last night sweating so much after my 2nd trip for a weei only hope that these are good signs i am 8dp5dt i am on an 18 day wait and freaking out!!

anyone else having these signs/symptoms what do u all think ?? 

i have everything crossed for the testers today 

xxxx


----------



## JL1987

Memories - I hope you have a good result this time. Positive in mind & body    x


----------



## Memories

I wonder if being positive actually makes a difference? I have done everything possible this time. I have been having acupuncture alongside the cycle to see if this makes a difference??

Today I am having lower abdominal cramps the positive side of me thinks is this implantation pain?? The negative thinks 'I'm Out'!!

Its like an emotional rollercoast  er!!


----------



## Kerryann S

Hello ladies,  Massive congratulations on your BFP... 

Those ladies who got the dreaded BFN I really feel for you.   

I'm in my last week of 2WW... Yippee!!! Just need to make it through to Friday now without going completely insane   .  I had a complete breakdown last week and told my mum and best mates that it hadn't worked  .  I find it really hard to be positive after failing so many times! I'm having terrible night sweats, it's horrible and last night i got up 7or 8 times to go a wee.  I normally get bad night sweats when i'm about to come on...... I don't know if i'm coming or going and i'm trying my hardest to be postive. x

I hope you all have a lovely day and just think we're one step close to OTD. x


----------



## SLW1710

It's a nightmare symptom spotting, isn't it?  I am 7dp3dt and I have had sore (.)(.) but they seem less sore today - don't know if that's  good or bad. Other than that, I don't seem to be experiencing anything else significant although trying not to overanalyse so may have missed something.  On this day on my last cycle, I woke up with AF womb ache which I don't have today so I am really trying to focus on that being positive.  If AF hasn't arrived by bedtime on Wednesday, it'll be an improvement on my last cycle so got everything crossed (especially my legs  )

Wishing everyone testing today and waiting to test, all the luck in the world.  The 2WW officially sucks but keep up with the PMA.  It helps me stay sane ..... kind of  !!


----------



## tams1981

Congrats Tito 

For the ladies regarding the signs... It's hard to tell, most of us if not all of us are on progesterone which can mimic pregnancy signs. I felt pregnant even before I had the embies were put back in last week...Restless, soar boobs etc.

I'm only 4dp2dt but I've only noticed signs recently that I had from first time I was pregnant. Such as seeing blue veins in hands cos of tempreature, bleeding gums and heartburn. 

So it could either be signs or it could be the drugs we have been put on.

I believe for me it's a little too early as I'm only around the time the embies would hatch and implant no hgc would be released 

Lilacheva that's a long wait 

Good luck everyone testing today xx


----------



## Estew

Hi, I thought I'd join this thread. I'm in the 2ww of my 2nd ivf/ICSI cycle. My blood test is feb 8. 4 more days to go. I'm really hoping it works this time after my last cycle went well to start then failed terribly. Lots of people seem to be poas I'm trying not to do that though... Better stay away from the chemist for a few more days. Hopefully this is a lucky thread..
Good luck to all those testing out there!


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi ladies nor sure where to start I went to the bathroom as usual needed a wee didn't think anything of it and I noticed when I wiped there was funny pink brown discharge. My OTD is tomorrow so its way too late for implantation bleed, I am now panicking and can't get through to the clinic.

Husband and I are gutted, I did feel like af was coming yesterday.


----------



## Norma12

Cardall- snap, ive got the same today, holding some wee to test in a bit. Sat at home withmy hubby, we cant talk we're so anxious &upset.

You could try a test? Xx


----------



## Estew

Hi cardall,
Are you on progesterone pessaries or gel? Maybe it's just that. I'm on gel in the morning and pessaries in the evening, it's a bit gross but if it works it's great!  Fingers crossed for tomorrow for you.


----------



## 8868dee

Congrats tito 😀 

Cardall: ooh hun i hope ots just old implantation nlood that didnt come out earlier fx fx am thinking of u x 

As for everyone with symptoms i have sumptoms of meeding loo frequently and sore nips and tightenings in my belly and am not on progrsterone but i did hve a hcg booster 30 mins after transfer i was wondering could it be that still ? Im 6dp5dt today and test friday


----------



## lilacheva

hi again right i have actually spent the last 4 hours looking searching hoping that i can stop myself from going loopy !! 
i just dont know what to think !!!

for the ladies like myself who have been having terrible night sweats i have found this link ( i hope i have pasted it right ) 
http://www.sweatology.net/night-sweats/are-night-sweats-an-early-sign-of-pregnancy/ copy and paste it !!

i am not coping well at all atm ! ive lost all my PMA all of it i still have 10 days to go till test day 
i dont know why i feel like this tho ! how near to test day did you guys feel like af was coming ? i have not had any of them signs im 8 days in now of 5 day blast ! 
sore boobs still 
night sweats 
peeing all the time 
and oddly no appettite ?? 
hope every one else is staying sane its so hard isnt it !!

xxx

/links


----------



## Norma12

BFN


----------



## tams1981

I'm sorry to here that Claire


----------



## 8868dee

So sorry to hear that claire xxx


----------



## lilacheva

claire so sorry sweetheart   xxx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Sorry claire


----------



## abike78

So sorry to hear your news Claire.


----------



## Stockport123

So sorry to hear your news.

Lilacheva I wouldn't wait until test day if I was you. I think st Mary's just say 18 days because they don't wan to be fielding phone calls from people saying it was negative and then positive etc, you know how hard it is to get through! Everything else you read says to test 10 days after a 5 day transfer so really you only have two more days until you can test. I used first response, I tested day 11 and day 13. Obviously I can't ring st Mary's until my test date on Thursday. Good luck Hun.xx


----------



## lilacheva

stockport i cant do that im under strict instuctions dh not to ! also what happens if i got a bfn id still be thinking well i tested early so i still have a chance , i know its all mind games !! , if i wait 18 days i will know 100% thats the result is correct ! oh i dont know ! u tested early didnt u ?? do u think my symptoms are pessaries or pregnancy ?? , my boobs arnt actually that sore today they were alot sorer last week ! in the way that i couldnt touch them last week i can now !! 

xxxx


----------



## KTC40

Sorry to hear Claire's news
Had call from clinic, the embryo they cultured to day 5 has arrested, still 5 cells and fragmented so being discarded, bit sad but still got 4 cell and 7 cell day 3 transfer inside me, test date 14 feb, its going to be a long wait.
K


----------



## Wantbabynow6

4 days left to testing for me, this is the longest 2ww of my 37 month journey BY FAR.
The wait is excrutiating. I've had painful boobies over the weekend which was brilliant I was so exited as this is a such fire PG sign for me but today they are not really sore at all. so disapointed!

Good luck to all those ladies testing over the next few days, 

Congratulations to all of you lucky ladies who got your BFP's it such lovely news, and heart felt hugs to those ladies who were not so lucky this cycle but good luck with your next xxx


----------



## Stockport123

Lilacheva, I know what you mean but what I figured was that if everyone else in the country is told to test 10days after a 5 day transfer then whatever you get then is your result positive or negative. However, I think you just have to do what feels right for you. I'm due back at work tomorrow and my OTD isn't until Thursday so I wanted to test before going back so I could get my head round it a bit.

The symptom spotting is the worst bit and the conclusion I came to was that unfortunately you just can't tell until you have done the test. There was a girl one of these threads who had pretty much exactly the same symptoms as me and I got BFP and she didn't so I just don't think you can tell as the pessaries give us exactly the same symptoms as early pregnancy. I had sore boobs that came and went, slight nausea, cramps, veiny boobs, feeling hot, trapped wind and waking up really early even though I was shattered. 

I knew from the minute st Mary's said 18 days that there was no chance I was going to wait that long given what all other websites say but if you have decided to wait then maybe you are better to continue with that. Whatever you do wnt change the result but may help you emotionally. It's a very hard journey!!xxx


----------



## katielou275

I am THRILLED to say that it was a BIG FAT POSITIVE for me.

My heart goes out to the BFN's - I am so sorry that it hasn't worked this time - I so wish it could work for all of us.

I had very little hope for this cycle - I'm doing a frozen cycle with a 2 day transfer using frosties that performed very poorly when fresh.

Thank you for all the suport and chat on this thread, I've found it really helpful.

Good luck to everyone with the nightmare 2ww.  I haven't had (and still haven't got) any symptoms whatsoever, absolutely zero, so please don't worry if you're symptom spotting and can't find anything - it's simply too early.

Good luck to all xxxx


----------



## eleny

So sorry Claire, hugs xxx

Congratulations katielou x


----------



## lilacheva

stockport .....so if i was to test on day 10 where would that leave af is it was gonna come would it have done ? i have no bleeding nothing ? and i dont feel like its going to come ? when does it usually come i was told they count ec day as af if you have a normal cycle which i do !! oh i am in 2 minds i just dont know !!! 

when u said u knew right away that you wernt going to wait 18 days where u and partner settled on that ? i have showed him your post and hes saying test on day 10 then ! as i know by day 9 the pregnacy hormone is detectable !!! 

arggghhhhhhh   
xxxx


----------



## SLW1710

Don't know if this helps, but this is a useful chart showing what should be going on and when.  Can't remember where I found the link - it was on FF somewhere.  I have cut and paste my copy anyway. Hope it makes sense.  It's based on a 3 day transfer. From my understanding, it's saying 11dp3dt there should be enough HCG to get a true reading.....

Days Past 
Transfer (DPT) 
1 - The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula
2 - The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst
3 - The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 
4 - The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
5 - The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 
6 - Implantation continues
7 - Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 
8 - Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 
9 - Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
10 - Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted  
11 - Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


----------



## 8868dee

Congrats katielou  xxx


----------



## SLW1710

Found that link:

http://nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

On here it also shows the grid for a 5 day transfer too. It says 9dp5dt you will detect enough HCG.

/links


----------



## lilacheva

hi thanks for that hun 

yeah i have that on a sticky note on laptop lol ! oh i just dont know what to do ! if i test weds i am off work but dh isnt n he wouldnt want to leave me either way but if i wait till otd then we are both off together !!! i didnt think id be this bad !!
xxxxx


----------



## SLW1710

I'd just stick with the original date the clinic gave you then.  At least you'll know for absolute sure by then plus you and DH will be together..............the waiting is tough though, I agree.


----------



## bridge2jones

Big hugs Claire, im sorry for you,, look after yourself xx

I'm in the same boat as some of you lovely ladies - I'm 12dp2dt today so that magic 14 days from ec is also today and I'm fairly sure tht I'd get a pretty accurate result if tested now. But as posted earlier, I'm scared stiff coz right now I actually feel quietly confident. I don't know why, I've had cramps aches and pains for over a week but nothing else, maybe I'm just believing all the hype fom my close friends and family who know! 
Certainly too late in day to do today now and working all day tomorrow in front of clients and colleagues in a small training room so daren't do it tomorrow either. Wednesday is definitely looking possible now though!!


----------



## sunflower58

Hi All,
I'm new to the forum & hope you all dont mind me joining this thread. I'm also on my 2ww(well 18 day wait)

A little bit about me - I have no previous children. Fertility treatment DIUI, Fertility issue is mainly male factor.
However I do have irregular periods & while waiting on treatment to start, the clinic done a few internal scans which showed I was not ovulating.
Therefore they gave me 50mg of clomid - I had 1 cycle of clomid & HCG ovulation injection & got my first IUI on 31/1/12.
The cinic told me to test on 18/2/12.
I had no side effects while on clomid & I found the IUI not too bad, It was a bit uncomfortable & it sort of felt like a scratch if that makes sense?
However I did have a lot of cramping & kept burping etc lol, for a few days after  IUI. The cramping etc is away but i dont know if its my imagination or not but i keep getting similar symptoms like what i would get if my period was on its way, I hope it isnt on its way though.. Has anyone else has similar symptoms?

Although we are private we still had to to wait approx 18months untill treatment started. It was a long wait, nothing happening then all of a sudden everything happened at once. We are so pleased I have now had the IUI, but i feel weird. Its like what do I do now   I am trying not to think about it but time just seems to be going so slow!! I wish it would hurry up!


x


----------



## bridge2jones

Welcome sunflower - if it makes u feel any better, I've had cramps and dull aches, some fel like period, some don't, for over a week now. I test officially this Friday. 
Good luck xx


----------



## mimiw

Hi girls,
Decided it was time I moved onto here. I'm 3dp3dt of 2 embies on our first icsi!!
Got a long 14 more ads ahead of me as my hospital advise waiting till 18dp et!! 
Hope you girls can help keep me sane and give me any advice on increasing my chances 
Xx


----------



## sunflower58

Bridge2jones - Yes mines have felt a bit like period is on its way but I have had some new feelings aswell, like twinges & feelings of like bubbles if that makes sense. but thats all stopped now so I think maybe it was because of IUI. Im just praying period stays away, but mines are very irregular and can be  missing for up for to 2months at a time so ill just have to wait untill I test. Good luck to you too   

Hi mimiw - I was adviced to wait 18 days also. Im not sure why though. I'm counting down the days, I'm trying so hard not to think about it but nothing seems to be helping. Im so excited & scared at the same time. Hopefully time doesnt go too slow & i wish you all the best of luck    x


----------



## BeDazzled

oh cardall I'm so sorry to hear about the spotting, but as the girls have already said spotting could be from pessaries irritating the cervix, and lots of women to spot, bleed throughout their pregnancies so please try not to worry. I'm sure the bfn on the test just made things worse. Hang in there lady, my little cycle buddy. I'm really rooting for you hon xxx  

AFM 11dp5dt and feeling more periody and had bad pack pain earlier. God its just so head wrecking  arghhhhh  . As i had hcg boosters last week I'm not testing early. Thats 1 thing that I've learnt on this journey, testing early solves nothing, its a waste of money and only adds to stress.  

Claire sorry to hear of your result hon xx    Take time out to look after yourself and grieve for your loss.


----------



## Stockport123

Lilacheva, some people don't get AF at all until about a week after they stop using the progesterone pessaries and other people do. There is no exact science with this unfortunately. I planned to take the two week wait off work and was shocked when st Mary's said 18 days as all my research said 10 days for 5dt and 14 days for 3dt. I wanted to know my outcome before returning to work and my husband was off too where as we will both be at work on OTD. You just need to do what feels right for you. If you are both off on your OTD maybe you should just wait. Hope you get a positive outcome.xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Thanks ladies. You have all been a tremendous support today, the bleeding stopped and has restarted again tonight.  Only 11dp3dt and looks like something isn't right. I keep hoping that as we had a 2 good quality embryos transferred that one is still hanging in there.


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome to the mad 2ww sunflower and mimi


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies, 

    to the ladies who need them

Welcome to Clairabella, Mimiw and sunflower58

 katielou275 wonderful news

 for testing tomorrow on their OTD tomorrow to Cardall, MsPeaches, Jade   and Mariageorgeta

Sending lots of            and 

Donna


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Claire* So sorry to hear your news, have a break hun and take stock. Please do not give up   

*Kcornfield* Congrats on being PUPO. Now rest   

*Katie* Huge Congratulations hun   

*Sunflower & Mimi* Welcome to the 2ww, make sure you get lots of rest   

*Cardall* Am praying for you    

*AFM* Well off to UK tomorrow for 6 days, hoping to be able to check in on here everyday. Wishing everyone luck for tomorrow with your tests. Praying we get lots of BFP's. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Cardall: hope the bleeding stops hun and that u get ur bfp tomorrow fx fx 

Gl to all who are testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## Lucky Jen

Hey ladies,
Just a cautionary note on testing early.  

First Response gave me a faint line from a level as low as 15, which got darker as the week progressed, until it was gone again, confirming a BFN.
You can see my betas in my profile below.

I have certainly learned my lesson, not to test too early  

Wishing you all the best of luck and sticky vibes.
Jen x


----------



## Stockport123

Sorry to hear that lucky Jen.

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow.xx


----------



## 8868dee

Sorry to hear u got a bfn jen xxx


----------



## MsPeaches

Hello all,

Congrats to those who nailed it - what a wonderful relief and so much emotion! Likewise, feeling very much for those who have not - I am so close to that end of the emotional scale now, I really feel for you all.

*Cardall* - my fingers and all my other bits are crossed for you and for me and the others testing tomorrow - information is so varied on the internet as to when implantation occurs, and I have seen others report bleeding before test day and all things being fine on the baby front!

Oh and you too poor stressed out *ClaireB12*! BFN two days before official test day? Fat lady has not sung yet - hang on for a bit sweets - keep up the meds and your protocols - people have tested negative right up to their official blood test - please hold on until the 6th xxx

Good luck and welcome *Estew* and *Sunflower* - yes I know about the long wait - but then suddenly, you come to the night before test day which is where I am at now! It is all about the milestones we pass, each one is such a big step.
Welcome *mimiw* - another one with a long wait! I wonder why clinics are so different for time to test.

*Cornfield* - sorry about your hoped for blast - there's a few of us here who have had to grieve the loss of any frosties / back-up - I was not expecting to have to go through that and what it made me feel, I was quite upset.

As for me... to be honest, I am not feeling all that positive about tomorrow. Yesterday, which was 9dpt, I did a pretty normal looking Spanish two line test and there was a very very very faint line... that was also the day I spent in bed for most if not all the day with a sore throat. I had been running "quite warm" the two days preceding. I hope I did not have some lurgy that killed my chances?

The sore throat had mysteriously cleared this morning, and I did a Clear Blue digital - blankety blank blank blank, "non embarazado" - well - bah humbug I say to that!

What does it all mean... so off I go for my blood test at 9.00 a.m. and the results hopefully come in around 5pm.

I'm just not that hopeful - I have gone up and down in terms of feeling "yes I'm pregnant" or "no, I don't feel anything..." with all of my symptoms, but pretty much all of them are progesterone pessary related oui? And the faint line in the morning followed by a day of sore throat... could have killed my chances? I am not sure when a cold/flu flare is a good sign, or when it is a bad sign - it seems it can be both.

Oh well - absolutely nothing I can do about it at this stage. So - tomorrow evening I hope I shall know - I just HOPE that it is not testing too early, such that it will be negative when it could have been positive later? Given that I am testing here on 5th, in view of possible second try before I leave Spain and fly back to Oz, and that the clinic actually scheduled me to test on 8th? What is with those three days?

Everything crossed for us testers tomorrow, and lots of lovely hopeful wishes to all you others, love MsP xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Thank you.  Good luck ladies who are testing tomorrow.


----------



## 8868dee

So sorry u not feeling that positive mrs p xxx fx its a good result for u and cardall and the other testers tomorrow fx fx fx thinking of u all xx


----------



## BeDazzled

Lucky Jen sorry to hear of your bfn. You've had a real tough journey, take time out to heal Hun xxxx

Cardall & mspeaches best of luck for tomorrow xx really rooting for ye both. 

Best of luck to all others testing tomorrow
xx


----------



## BeDazzled

Anyone else having trouble sleeping? Was the same last night  plus very constipated again. That's after drinking prune juice x 2 day since last Wednesday, damn progesterone, feeling really uncomfortable  
x


----------



## tams1981

Yeah I haven't slept in weeks bedazzled. Up and down going to loo. This time I woke up hot and bothered so haven't been able to back to sleep. Also got like dragging feeling in my tummy at the mo.

Hope your back asleep by now.

Have you tried orange juice always works for me... Pure orange. You must be uncomfortable that's nearly a week 

xx


----------



## BeDazzled

Hey tams, it's nearly getting up time now! Have been eating oranges, apples & a kiwi everyday. Maybe I should try the juice too, thanks hon. Prune juice worked for a few days but it's not working anymore & it's gross!! Lol

Have a dragging heavy feeling and I'd say the other issue isn't helping that either! 

xx


----------



## mariageorgeta

Hello ladies,

Congrats for all BFP ladies, warm hugs for all BFN ladies, good luck for all who still wait to test 
BeDazzled, same prob like you, after tried fruits, orange juice, gfruit juice and so one my mom told me to try linseed, one tablespoon with one glass of water, for me worked....hope to help you  i know thats very hard to handle and impossible to sleep.

  for all of you ladies xx


----------



## BeDazzled

Thanks guys, off to work. We've had some snow here in Ireland, 1st this year!

Have a good day ladies, stay sane!!


----------



## 8868dee

Gl all who is testing today  

We had snow fall last night here in scotland too bedazzled

3 days till my test day xxxx


----------



## tams1981

Bedazzled - Work with no sleep 

No snow in Wales 

Yes good luck to all testing today


----------



## thepheonix

Good luck ladies testing 

I'm in Scotland to. So hi . Xx


----------



## abike78

Morning Ladies....

Hope everyone is well!

It is my test day tomorrow and I am petrified to do it!! This happened last time and the clinic had to keep calling me to see if I had...  I am just so scared now.

My mum and hubby are 100% that it has worked, but I think I have this natural barrier up that I don't want to be let down.

I have not had any bleeding, a little nauseous, and blue veined (.) (.) but other than that the usual cramping...

I know that I need to do it, but just feel so god damn scared.... :-(

Good luck to everyone testing today and tomorrow...  I will keep you all posted once I have stopped being such a WOOS!!!!

xxx


----------



## tams1981

Good luck abike78 it's much better to get it done so you don't torture yourself over signs and second guessing what your bodies doing.

Wishing you luck for Tomoz   xx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

just a quick 1 from me, i hope youre all ok. thank you for all your support, but unfortunately a BFN for me.

i have however booked camping trips for april and may. nearly paid off our main hol in a caravan in skeggy for july and want to book a camping trip to wicksteed park, kettering for aug. my dad lives there, will be great to see him.

thank you lades for caring and being such good friends, i wll be back to see if your dreams have come true.

all love to you 


xxxxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi the phoenix where in acotland are u ? Im in helensburgh x 

Jade: so sorry u got a bfn hun xxx take care and enjoy ur holidays xxxx seding hugs to u hun xxx

Abike: im like that i so realy wanna test but at same time am scared to luckily i do t have to as i go in for bloods on friday x gl testing tomorrow hun x it is better to get it over with then u dont wonder and carry on symptom check all the time x fx for a giod result xxx


----------



## FroggyOne

Hello Ladies

I can see lots of BPF, that's fantastic. 

Well this time no joy for us  

AF should come anytime now and I should be starting my 1st cycle of Clomid... but I think I might postpone it...... we are planning to go on a very special holiday end of May!    Mr says I should take it but I think in case I get pg by that time, it would be very difficult and bit extreme...  

Good luck to all of you!     

Frog
x


----------



## 8868dee

Froggyone: im so sorry u got a bfn hun xxx take care if urself and gl with the clomid x x x


----------



## Smithy2

Bedazzle,

My clinic advised me to take lactulose as I have been very constipated since a few days into my stimming stage, it takes a day or 2 to work but it is good, you have to drink a lot of water  with it as it works by drawing moisture to the bowels. (I'm drinking 2 litres a day anyway as that's what my clinic advised me to do)

It doesn't make you go but it makes it softer so it is easier to go. Once you get rid of the "backlog" it gets much easier after that. but you really must drink the water as it won't work as effectively. You can buy it over the counter in any chemist.

I take it twice a day as well as eating prunes, kiwi and pears.

Hope this helps you

Rachael xx


----------



## Memories

I cant tell anyone when my OTD is!! I keep thinking if I tell anyone then it might be negative, my mind goes round and round in circles!! 

Had a joyous phone call from my DH brother, they are due in July, I didnt say congrats as I dont feel it!! Cant I just wallow in my 2WW then face the world after!! I wonder if it will ever be me telling friends and family

You would think as on my 4th ICSI I would be used to the stress by now!!


----------



## Tito

Jdm Froggy and Claire    so sorry ladies
Bedazzled i've also had no sleep my poor DH he is always being disturded then at about 6am when he is about to go to wrk i tend to fall asleep.


----------



## Estew

I'm sure the 2ww doesn't get any easier... Sorry to hear about the bfn froggyone I've done 4 clomid cycles and it was fine, bfn but no bad side effects. 

I had a tiny bit of spotting tonight but it was light pink and only 1 spot so I'm thinking it's just from the progesterone pessaries at night and gel in the morning, so has anyone had those side effects? I've been using them for nearly 14 days so there might be build up- yuck!


----------



## thepheonix

I'm just outside Edinburgh at Penicuik. 

Scary to think that my next cycle is April/may seems forever away. Least I have a camping trip to look forward except that I will be sharing my huge tent with DPs sister and at this point she will have a nice big baby bump. I cannot escape baby bumps they are everywhere. Except on me. 

Even though I'm ranting a little I am feeling a little more excited about the future and well of course the summer that's if we get one here. Scotland sucks for good weather. 

Sorry to all the negatives. I know how you feel and it seems like it will never happen, but we are proven wrong by all these women who are pregnant after years of trying. Our time will come. It will come when we least expect it. 

To all the positives congratulations. It's your time.  Look after yourselfs but don't over think everything. I know how special life is just know but don't freak out about using cleaning products etc haha. 

Baby dust to all those still in the waiting game. Don't test early it's a waste of money you get your bloods done from the clinic anyway. 

Quick question from me - when should I start AF? Had my last progesterone pessary and Climaval on sat morning. Some ladies are telling me two weeks!!!

I am sore and feel its coming on but no show. It's taunting me now. 

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## FroggyOne

Thank you girls!  

Well ...last minute update...witch just arrived  ... we decided to start Clomid tomorrow, I just booked scan for next week ... that means bye bye Peru   
We are having the opportunity to see Machu Pichu for the fraction of price, but is it worth it 
If I get PG soon - no! If I won't - we loss one in the life time chance to go there... well not until we retire!   
Why does it always have to be so difficult?

Hopefully there will be more good news here!!! 
   

Frog
x


----------



## missycleo

Oh my gosh! 

First post on FF, can't believe how strong you ladies are. My heart goes out to all you BFNs.

I am on day 4PT and OTD is 19th Feb! That makes it 14 days before I can test! Patience is not my thing!! 

I booked the first week off work following transfer, but wish I could go back now, my head is just full of what can I/can't I questions. What food, exercise and so on, its driving me crazy!! I haven't really had any symptoms, except a really full feeling tummy, a bit like constipation, but its sometimes painful if i sit down too quick? I think it may have something to do with the EC, as it was so painful for me, things may still need to settle down a bit.

Good luck and   to everyone on their 2WW...  xx


----------



## Kerryann S

Kangajo, i've worked through my 2ww and it isn't any better being at work because you still sit and drive yourself mad!  I test on Friday and i've completely convieved that i'm going to get a bfn   .... I look and feel like rubbish


----------



## BeDazzled

Jdm, froggyone & Claire so sorry guys   it's just not fair. I can empathize with you guys, I feel so sad when I read about a bfn cos I know all the emotions behind the posts xxxx
Glad to hear of the next steps tho xxx

As ThePhoenix said our day will come, we will get our bfps and boy will there be some celebrations when we get to hold our newborns! 

Hope you're ok Phoenix? It's not easy xx

Thanks for all info on constipation, I know the progesterone causes it so I'm hoping its just some training for pregnancy! I'm here munching on a kiwi, skin & all!  will stock up on linseed, whatever helps to move things along. 

Anyone testing tomorrow? My otd is Thursday, getting bloods done b4 work tomorrow, just hope my little embies are still in there & I didn't poop em out !!


----------



## 8868dee

Kangajo: for me i found it goes wuicker when im at work and tho its only part time thats some of the day gone lol x gl during 2ww camt wait for mine to be over this friday as its getting onmy nerves now lol x 

Hi everyone else hope u r all ok ? Sorry for all those that got bfns ypur tim will come like bedazzled said xxx 

Afm: my test date is friday and i have decided to go to my clinic get bloods done then while im waitig for phone call to do a hpt so i have it there in black and white so to speak. Im surprised i havent tested already lol x so if people coyld give me ur opinions on the best reliable hpt out of clear blue (not digi) and first response i would be very grateful xxx


----------



## Kerryann S

8868dee, i'm also testing Friday.  My Clinic doesn't do blood tests i've just got to pee on the stick. I've got a first response at home ready and waiting.
Good luck i hope your dreams come true on Friday.
x


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi ladies sorry to bring some bad news but its definitely a BFN for me, just has blood results.

The Phoenix I agree Scotland weather it terrible.  Are you at gri?

Want to thank you all for the tremendous support during my cycle made the first one easier to get through.

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow and the remainder of the week.


----------



## 8868dee

Kerryann: gl to u to friday hun fx fx its our time x do u think first response is better than clear blue ?? As im gonns get a test for friday but not sure which out of the two is more reliable ?  

Cardall: oh no sorry its a bfn hun bug huggs to u xxxx

Thephoenix: i love scotland it has amazing views but weather is really bad and its cold lol brrr


----------



## tams1981

I'm sorry to here that cardall.   hope your ok.

I'm not holding out much hope for myself either after reading some info on immature eggs that have been fertilised, giving a much lower chance 

I used to live in Scotland in Inverness and I agree weather not the best.
Xx


----------



## BeDazzled

8868dee I'd always choose first response over CB, and imo the digital versions are not as sensitive as the old bog standard ones. Good luck xx

Cardall so sorry, was a pleasure to cycle with u xx take care of yourself


----------



## Norma12

Hi everyone,

Thanks for everyones support over the last few weeks. Still got a bit of brown spotting, period pain, so period is on its way. Have to carry on with pessaries until OTD at hospital tomorrow, i dont see the BFN changing from mon. Me & hubby have been an emotional wreck, he went to work & came back again, he couldnt stop crying. 

Not sure what we will do next, only time will help the pain.

Good luck to everyone else testing soon, i wish uou loads of luck


----------



## PixieMcG

Claire I'm so sorry huni, no matter how much you prepare yourself it still hurts.

Bedazzled good luck I really pray its a bfp.

Tams and dee thank you.


----------



## Memories

Kanajo I had similar symptoms, feeling of full tummy and painful 'down there' if I sat down too quick. Like you I think it was from the EC, for me I think it was from having lots of follicles and both overies were huge! I could see how big they were on ET. 

Im not sure about the work thing? I have had the whole time off since starting follicle stimulation and wont return until I feel confident at not bursting into tears if asked a question!! 

Tams1981 never give up hope, you never no, I think IVF is a game of luck??!!!


----------



## thepheonix

Cardall - so sorry to hear that. I really thought this was your time. That horrible feeling you get when your told the news isn't something you get over fast. Pm me if u want to let of steam or just a general chat. 
My next cycle is April/may and before that they are talking about putting me on zoladex again. Not sure how I feel about that as my body hasn't had much of a rest since June. 

I'm at Edinburgh royal. I live in Midlothian. Yourself? 

X


----------



## tams1981

Thanks memories I think your right but I also like good percentages and now mine are lower cos of my immature eggs from this cycle  my mother and friend have cheared me up a little since my last post. xx


----------



## thepheonix

Dee, tams, Claire & bedazzled. Hope you all get a BFP. I don't want anyone to feel how I'm feeling. And AF is painful as my lining was at around 12 on transfer 24/2/13 so it's prob gotten a lot thicker up until starting AF today. 

I lOve Scotland too but your right the weather sucks. Would rather be a little further south and a little closer to the beach haha or in a completely diff country haha. Xx


----------



## PixieMcG

The Phoenix I'm GRI, I know its horrible that call. We had expected it because of the bleeding yesterday.  

How long does it take for the big bleed to come? 

The lady at gri today told me that they will review my case notes to see if there is anything that they would change. She said I should get a letter in two weeks and to call them then. 

I think I might be going through second cycle in April or may according to the nurse.


----------



## thepheonix

Cardall. I stopped my pessaries and Climaval on sat which was when I had my bloods. I started today. Some people were saying up to twO weeks. I couldn't have handled that. 

We could be cycle buddies again. Hope then is our time! It better be   
I spoke to my head nurse today and we had a good chat. It will be ICSI next cycle and I might b on zoladex for 3 months prior. But I really don't want to but if it helps reduce the chance of more endometriosis coming back then I will just have to take it. Which means I would start it next bleed therefore I wouldn't start next treatment until may/June. 

In the meantime it's a diet change for me and excerise/yoga & getting do to quit smoking. Now there's a challenge. Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Bedazzled thanks hun xxx yeah some people say frer and others say clearblue but i heard clearblue can hive more false positives than frer x 

Claire : im so sorry hun xxx

Thephoenix: sorry u r feeling like that hun and thanks xxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Phoenix I'm the same healthy and in shape is my next target, something to focus on. I guess I need to wait for the letter I hope the same as you and the bleed doesn't take too long. 

It's good that you had the chat with the nurse and they are really supportive.


----------



## Kerryann S

BIG      for those BFN... It's so sad to read and i really do hope your dreams come true soon.   

8868dee, it seems CB preg tests get a bit of a hard time but i don't really have a opinion as i've never been pregnant so i can't suggest which is best to use. I think i'll stick to the FR preg test as they seem to be what other people prefer. 
xx


----------



## 8868dee

Kerryann: yeah i am gonna buy frer as tey got good reviews online too x xxx


----------



## MsPeaches

Well hello all my fellow waiters - it is BFN for me today on blood results.  I heartily commiserate with those gals who also tested negative today.

Sigh.  Okidoki, am stopping meds, and will see if there is a plan B.  I'm here in this neck of the woods a few more weeks, so if there can be another go (I do not have frosties so would have to see about adopting embryos if there are any that suit) so it is all just another waiting game - for the bleed, then for the possible plan B, then and then...

Thank you so much for having me, and all the best and brightest wishes to those still to test - and all happiness to those who have the magic BFP!

Love MsP xxx


----------



## abike78

Well tested tonight, day before OTD and it is a BFN...

Gutted... :-(


----------



## Stockport123

Really sorry to hear that Ms P and Abike    xx


----------



## 8868dee

So sorry mrsp and abike xxxx huggs to u both look after urselves xxxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Mrs p And Abike  so sorry on your BFNs today, seems to be an unlucky day as BFN for me and a few other ladies today.

I pray Abike something changes for tomorrow.


----------



## Norma12

Sorry to hear all the BFN's, my hearts go out to you all. Mspeaches a big hug to you out there in Spain, pls take care of yourself xxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Sorry for all the bfns today  xxxx 

Gl to all testing tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## Tito

to all BFN


----------



## MsPeaches

Thank you so much, Claire, tito, dee and stockport - it is so jolly hard!  Unbelievably hard!  Yet we have to keep going - do something...

My earlier post was "all about me" - I just needed to get that "BFN" written down and then have a long hot shower.  Now I am having a good read back.  I do intend to stick with you lot and see it through with you all to the bitter end!  HOpefully not bitter, you get me he he.

Sorry you are in the same boat with me abike.

Hey the Phoenix and Cardall, I was told when stop all meds that the bleed should come in a couple of days - oh goody, I'll be in the wilds of Morocco for that one!!!

I will be straight back on the horse, if there is one to ride, as in embryos to adopt.  No waiting around - will be up and running again as soon as.  I am not sure how it all really works - but I leave spain on 28 feb - so hope to have at least something else to take home with me!!

It is times like this I feel really homesick - no friends and pets to hug me!  Thanks again everyone, I'll keep checking on youse xxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Awe ms peaches I really feel for you.


----------



## tams1981

I feel for you too... You sound like one tough cookie... Good luck for the future xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

To any newcomers to the thread welcome

If anyone would like to be added to the list on the front page, if you could post your details in bold within your post and you i will add your details to the list 

 tomorrow to the Otd ladies Claireb12, Mercers, Eleny, tito, abike78 and Kashmir28


Sending   and          all around

Donna


----------



## 8868dee

Goodluck for the future mrsp x x x i really hope the embryo adoption goes well for u if that is they way to go xxx hope u get ur bfp soon xxx

Gl tomorrow testers xxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Sorry to hear of all the bfns today, not a good day on here. Hope you guys are all ok. 
Mspeaches hope they can sort a plan b for you 
Abike so sorry hon xx

8868dee how you doing?  Will u hold out til otd?  

Afm I'm in bed already, hoping to get some sleep tonight! Getting bloods with GP tomo b4 work. Otd is Thursday arghh!! Please god let it be our time.  

Who's testing tomorrow? 
xx


----------



## Ronnie3007

HI all I am in Uk now I do not have my Laptop only Dhs iPad so personal messages is going to be hard this week.

I am so sorry to those who have had bfn today.  

For those who got bfh Congratulations  

Good luck to those doing tests,scans, Simms, Et and Ec tomorrow   

The side affects to the hcg jab seem to have eased so not feeling I'll now.  1 more week to go for our blood test, not sure I want it just in case it's bad news.


----------



## danielle1370

Hi girls wondering if I can join the thread, my test date is the 20 th of Feb so im just say over ovulation. Got a feeling its going to be a long wait!! Dont want to be overly negative but this is my second month on Clomid after a chemical pregnancy last month so not even sure Clomid will have achieved ovulation this month. Bloods on Friday on day21 to find this out. We're moving on to ivf in march so trying to look forward to that really. Sorry to all the ladies who've had bfn it's such a tough journey with so many disappointments but hopefully many moments of happiness to come to us all xx


----------



## mimiw

Hi girls
So sorry for all the bfn today  
And GL for all those testing tomorrow  
AFM I've not really got any symptoms apart from occasional cramp and sore boobs. Trying not to get my hopes up cause know its probably just the progesterone but still thinking positively. Freaking out slightly as I started with cold at weekend and although I'm feeling better in myself still got a cough and don't want it to ruin my chances. Any advice would be good
Anyway night night all


----------



## eleny

Hi Danielle, welcome to the madness that is the 2ww!! 

Ms peaches and the other that got bfn hugs xxx

Abike - it may be too early Hun, I've been told to test tomorrow by clinic which I think may be same as yours but when I look at everyone else's test days it just seems so early. I did a Poas today too and was negative but someone on my other thread said that it takes 14 days from fertilisation to show up on hot so for me that would really be we'd pm or better thurs morning so I am going to hold off to Friday morning, may do one thurs morning but not going to do it tomorrow as I just think its too early x


----------



## mariageorgeta

Hello ladies,
BFN for me, in pain but also for us, with my AMH it was a big thing to be here, to do it till 2ww.....now im thinking to the future, to do FET, while we are having one frozen embie or to start a new cycle, cos doing mild ivf can start faster. Really dont know , i will take a look on FET board.
Sending warmer hugs to the ladies in the same board with me, congrats for all of you with BFP, be happy and Good Luck for all who OTD its coming.
LOts of babydust,xx


----------



## Tito

Mariageorgeta so sorry  

AFM ladies its official for me tested again today cb says Pregnant 2-3 weeks          

However having been here a few months ago am so scared just     this one sticks


----------



## bridge2jones

So sorry Maria  - but you sound positive for next time which is amazing at this early stage, that's fab. Wishing you lots of luck whatever you decide. 

Congratulations Tito, you must be over the moon!! Look after you and that precious cargo


----------



## bridge2jones

Ps - good luck and baby dust to today's testers - those with me on Friday, we're nearly there!!!!!!!

Xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Well i took a test this morning and it said negative. Bloods are tomorrow but i dont think they will say anything different. I am absolutely devastated i really thought this time it would all go right for us. I am so sad right now xx


----------



## bridge2jones

Oh lovey, I'm so sorry  

Just hang til tomorrow, you don't know for sure yet xxx


----------



## kashmir28

Well I woke at 2am for a wee but didn't test then and then panicked myself I'd messed up the testing, needed the loo just over an hour later so did a first response test and it was positive BFP!!! It came up really quickly I'm 14 days past 5 day transfer, woke DH up and told him as was so excited, just nervous I've done it wrong. Did the clinic issue test a few hours later and it is also positive the second line is faint on that one but on FR it was really strong. 

So going to call my clinic today and let them know, though I'll probably do another test tomorrow or something as I really can't believe it.

Should I get excited or would not using my first go of the day give wrong results..?


----------



## missycleo

Oh kashmir28, thats great news!!

I think you should be soooo excited, to be honest, as far as I'm aware it doesnt matter at what time you test, obviously your morning wee, is going to be a bit stronger, but the test still picks up the hcg levels, so I would be over the moon, if it were me! 

See what the clinic say, but I am so happy for your BFP


----------



## Dolphins

TwInket - wait until you have your blood test tomorrow to confirm anything.

K- if you are now 14 days post transfer and the test say's positive, then you are more likely to be pregnant then, so congratulations.    xx

I am now 8dpt 5dt, and the minimum date I can test from is tomorrow.  One part of me want's to test then, but I'll probably wait at least until the weekend.  I was going to buy a pregnancy test yesterday, ready for when I test, but I couldn't bring myself to it  because of fear, and thinking about all of the negative experiences that I have had before.  But I will have to bring myself round to buy one next time. 

This second week of the 2ww is definately going slowly!!!!!!!  

xx


----------



## SLW1710

Congratulations to everyone who has got their BFPs   and commiserations to those with BFNs    Really feeling for you all  

Dolphins - you are so right, the 2nd week of the 2WW seems to go sooooooooooooooo slowly.  I have got to the knicker checking stage now    

I am 9dp3dt today and on this day on my last cycle, AF had reared her ugly head by teatime after starting with AF womb ache on 6dp3dt.  So far so good this time.  I have had no womb ache at all with this cycle so far although this morning I have noticed a couple of pink spots when I wipe (sorry - hope this is not TMI!!).  So rather than the normal discolouration I get when AF arrives, it is just the odd red spot.  Not sure what to make of it although it is making me nervous!!  I have no other symptoms at all.  Had really sore (.)(.) over the weekend but now I have no tenderness at all.  Not sure whether that's good or bad.  I am scheduled to be tested on Friday at my clinic - I will be 11dp3dt then and am now worried this could be too early reading about other people on this thread.  I had 2 high grade, 5 cell embryos transferred so does that mean they could be a bit behind in terms of implantation etc?  Nightmare!  This 2WW officially sucks!!


----------



## Abeauty

Hope you don't mind if I join you guys. I'm expecting to have transfer of 5 day Blasts 28th Feb and my OTD will be 4 march Starting. I feel quite nervous, especially when it so close now! It's our first IVF. 

I know my OTD is not till March, but nobody know what we are going through at the moment so I need your support 

It is amazing to have this site, I have been on it almost every day for the last 2 years, and so good to know that you are not alone and there are couples just like us going through same issuers. 

Wishing all the girls on ff best of luck!


----------



## LilP

Morning ladies

Congratulations to all with the BFP's & commiserations to those with the BFN. Sending all positive vibes for those in waiting.

I am on day 6 of my 2ww after a transfer of 2 8 cell embryo's & I *feel like I am losing my mind *to be totally honest. I am trying so hard not to analyse every twinge and ache but i can't stop it. From Day 2, i started getting really hot at night & not being able to sleep, plus the boobs started to ache. The hot at night carried on till day 4 hot & unable to sleep but during the day i am cold.  I was also eating like it was going out of style, i would wake up hungry. That seems to all have disappeared this morning. I was not hot last night if anything when completely the other way and was cold had to get up and put another layer on. Woke this morning and boobs are still achy but not as bad as it was. Have a slight headache & overall feel really kinda blue. As much as I am trying not to look into every symptom & can't stop. And although i am trying to be positive but not overly positive - i am also kinda negative.

Sorry to vent but I feel like i am going round in circles & i don't know what to do with myself. 

 Lilp


----------



## Estew

Hi dolPhins and slw I agree that the 2nd week is much slower. Slw I had light pink spotting too but hasn't come back. In my last cycle I also had AF at this stage so definitely better this time. Let's hope it lasts two more days at least. I'm testing on Friday too!

Welcome Abeauty, I think it's scary doing your first cycle because it's all so unfamiliar and often you don't know anyone who has gone through it either. Hopefully it goes well for you.

Sorry to hear about the bfns...

Gl for those testing soon!


----------



## Lottie9

Testing tomorrow and scared stiff !!! Please let it be ok this time xxxx


----------



## SLW1710

Well good luck Estew.  Nice to have a cycle buddy   Let's hope we both get good news on Friday.  Just need it to be here now.  How many days past transfer will you be when you test?  If I get past tonight with no AF it'll feel like progress for sure after my last cycle and it will help with my positivity which is waining today for some reason    

And LilP, it is so difficult not to analyse every twinge and feeling going on down there.  Nightmare!  

Lottie9 (and everyone else testing tomorrow), all the very best


----------



## Dolphins

I'm afraid it's all over for us I'm afraid.  I started to bleed this morning out of the blue, and it's too late to be implantation bleeding.    It has left me feeling devastated   as it was our 3rd cycle.

Our OTD is on Monday, and I will still need to take the pregnancy test on Mon. and the injections until then, but it is, I am sure of it a unsuccesful cycle.  

Good luck to everyone else.     

Congratulations to those with a bfp   and commiserations for those with bfn's.      I am thinking of you.

xx


----------



## SLW1710

So sorry, Dolphins


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Welcome to Abeauty and Danielle
Abeauty, you may wish to join the Cycle Buddies thread Click Here or alternatively the first time IVF threadClick Here although you are more than welcome to post here however this thread will close by the 1st March as each thread only runs for one calender month on this board

  to MsPeaches, Cardall, Mariageorgeta and Dolphins

 to Tito and Kashmir28

Joanna my last clinic says 12 days past 2 day transfer is earliest to do bloods  hope that helps

  and       

Donna


----------



## Evie-Bean

Hello ladies,

Sorry I've not posted for a while, ive been trying to take a step back from the complete madness of this 2ww. 

I am so genuinely sorry for all the BFN's its such and emotional and physical journey that the disappointment really is hard to bear. I hope that wherever your journey takes you next it brings you the happiness that you deserve    

For all the BFP's woohoo!!! Im so pleased for you,  there really aren't anymore deserving ladies!!   

AFM im one day away from my OTD and really have sent myself round the bend. After having so many failed cycles 99.9% of me refuses to believe that this could finally work for me, but then there is that last naughty 0.1% that says "it might have worked"   
I have had some very strong cramps ever since ET especially in my right side ovary area. They feel very like AF pains which of course i take as it being over but then this is the longest  time ive lasted without the dreaded witch showing up. Ooooh it doesn't get any easier!!!!! Seems so wicked that all the symptoms we have could be any one of 3 things, progesterone, AF or BFP  

Anyway, the best of luck for any of you lovely ladies that are still to test, fx for you all

xxx


----------



## SLW1710

Good luck, Evie-Bean    The 2WW officially sucks so glad to hear yours is nearly over.  Fingers crossed it's your time this time


----------



## Evie-Bean

Thankyou hunny!! Not long until your OTD either    this is your time too xxx


----------



## Norma12

BFN confirmed at hospital today  

Any tips on picking yourself up after a failed cycle? 

GOod luck to everyone else testing this month xxx


----------



## SLW1710

claireB2 - really sorry to hear your news    It isn't easy picking yourself up and I'm sure everyone on here who has already experienced a BFN will have dealt with it very differently.  I can only speak from personal experience. I had a BFN from my first IVF and I rationalised it by seeing it as a trial run.  The first cycle is a learning curve for everyone involved - the clinic and yourself - so it helped me by accepting it was a trial.  Doesn't change the disappointment but helps you take the positives and move on.  Getting to the 2WW in itself is an achievement despite the result although I know that's no consolation right now.

Good luck with the future, however you decide to move on


----------



## Evie-Bean

ClaireB im so sorry hun. It really is such an upsetting time. The best way I have found to cope with the disappointment is to make a plan. Either when I want to start the cycle again, or maybe a holiday, a treat or a challenge. After my last 2 failed cycles I decided to do a 10k charity run, then arranged a ski holiday before I  started my next cycle, as I figured these are things that I wont be able to do when i realise my dream and am actually pregnant.    

But this a personal thing,  that is what helped me but might not necessarily help you. Just be kind to yourself and your oh as your'e are doing absolutley all you can and there is so much still unknown about why embies fail to implant there really isn't anymore either of you could have done.

Take care of yourselves and I wish you all the luck for the future


----------



## 8868dee

Bedazzled: yes in holding out lol only 2 sleeps but ill prob do a hpt on otd mornig lol x wha about u ?? 

Welcome to the 2ww madness danielle xxx

So sorry u got a bfn maria xx

Cograts tito xxx pray its a sticky bfp for u this time hun xxx

B2j: yeah we are nearly at our test day eeek 

Twink: so sorry u had s negative test today hun xxx hang in there till tomorrow xxx fx fx


----------



## 8868dee

Oh congrats kashmir hun xxx

Welcome Abeauty to the 2ww madness hun xxx gl with ur cycle hun xxx

Lottie: gl with testing tomorrow hun xxx fx fx fx xxx

Dolphins: oh hun i am so so sorry hun xxx look after urself xxx

Claire: so sorry u got a bfn hun xxx look after urself xxx

Evie-bean: gl tomorrow with testing 😃 u test one day before me i cant wait lol x


----------



## butterfly_469

Hi ladies

Please can I join, I am 4 days into my 2ww. My OTD is the 16th Feb   
I already recognize a few names on here


----------



## Lottie9

Thanks dee !!! 

Nearly there then can get on whichever result !! Either way I'll not rest as a negative ill be devastated and a positive ill be dreading the coming weeks after my last BFP leading to miscarriage  

Having funny feelings in my stomach like pulling pains ! It's weird ! One minute I feel positive then the next negative ! 

Been having clinical hypnotherapy and I think it's helped me tremendously on this cycle with my calmness compared to my last cycle everyone around me saying how much more positive I've been I went straight after the miscarriage as I couldn't cope and someone had told my Dad about it it's expensive but well worth it 

Good luck to all testing soon !!! Big day tomoz !! Xxx


----------



## MsPeaches

Hello everyone,

I just had a look again at page 1 to see our "stats" for real... what was it with us poor gals testing on the 5th!  Deary me!  No good!

I really hope everyone here who got BFN will get the support they need, and take the time they need, and get some pampering in!

As for me?  I'm in a hurry... am getting back on that horse again pronto, will hopefully have transfer on one of the days before I fly out of Spain on 28th - so hope to join the 2WW thread for March!!!

All the very best to those, like me, for whom it did not work this time - and huge blessings to those who did get a BFP.

Lots of love - MsP xxx


----------



## deb1234

My ET is tomorrow and I have one frozen embryo to put back. If this doesn't work it's the end of the road for me and I am PETRIFIED that it won't thaw ok and my 2WW will be over before it's begun. This is such a roller coaster ride of emotions. Having ET, yay! Might not thaw eek! Ok - breath - I'm turning a funny shade of red/blue


----------



## MsPeaches

Hey there Deb123 - just had to respond when I saw your post - never say never!  I know there are many really good and wise reasons to move on from this process, not the least of which is financial, let alone the emotional stress etc.  But... medicine and embryology evolves as the months tick by, funding changes, governments change, the price and value of all those goods in the garage go up and down... and up again... I really wish you all the very best with this, seeming only chance that you have - and then, whatever happens, I hope you find a way to have your dream of becoming a mum come true.

Same to all here - MsP xxx


----------



## mercers

Well done to all those with BFP and huge huggles for those with BFN.

Just to update the front page although I tested last Friday and its still sinking in now was


----------



## deb1234

Thanks ms peaches, those are lovely and wise words. I will try to keep that in mind.


----------



## 8868dee

Butterfly269: welcome to the 2ww thread and gl for test date xxx

Lottie: me to ill not rest either lol till i have had 12 wk scsn if i get a bfp (as lost our ivf baby at 11wks in may last year) and be devestated if its a bfn 

Deb: gl with et tomorrow fx it thaws ok xxxx

Mrspeaches: huggs to u hun i hope that the next cycle is ur turn hun xxx u r such a nice person always thinking of oters xxxx

Mercer: congrats hun xxx so happy for u xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Welcome to Butterfly_469  for the  if you would like adding to the list on page one please let me know 

Mercers  on your Official BFP

MsPeaches everything crossed for the 28th and hope to see you on the March board and celebrate your BFP there (now thats positive thinking, it will happen it will happen!        )

 for tomorrows OTD testers, Evie-Bean, Tw1nk82, Bsdazzled and Lottie9      

Deb1234  for ET tomorrow

  and               all around

Donna


----------



## butterfly_469

*Donna Marie * thank you and yes please could you add me to the front page?

 good luck to tomorrow's testers


----------



## 8868dee

Gl to tomorrows testers xxx fx fx fx for u all xxx


----------



## bridge2jones

Same big good luck wishes from me too


----------



## Ronnie3007

Hi girls just logged on quick.

So sad to see so many BFNs today   Sending u all lots of love, please do not give up x x x 

Congrats to those who had BFPs  

Good Luck to those having procedures tomorrow.

AFM Had a lovely evening with some great friends.  Another day closer to my OTD, so nervous about it. Now 9dp3dt so if it's gonna happen it will all be snug now   x x  My dd was spoilt and a very happy Princess.  I was not happy after shutting her helium balloon in the car door. Luckily it was before she came out of school x x


----------



## Estew

Okay, I think it's over for me. Had a fair bit of spotting today with the remnants of the gel. Blood test tomorrow we'll see.

Has anyone else had spotting at this time and got a bfp?


----------



## Dolphins

I saw the front page last night, and I don't think I was ready yet to see the virtual hug on my results as my OTD isn't until Mon. However, maybe I just have to accept it sooner then later.


----------



## PixieMcG

Awe dolphins I do wish you a big hug though.

Mspeaches thank you.  Doing better today. Dh and spent yesterday just doing the usual, going for a coffee which I couldn't have before, had some pizza etc. it was a good day. I still can't sleep but hopefully working today will drain me for tonight.


----------



## SLW1710

Looks like it's over for me too   Pretty sure the   has arrived this morning.  OTD is tomorrow so will know officially then but it's looking like a BFP is very unlikely   I am 10dp3dt so it's too late for my bleeding to be implantation.  This journey is so cruel. 2 weeks of waiting and hoping for this to happen.  

So sorry to everyone else who have had BFNs.  We just have to believe our time will come  

And so pleased for everyone with their BFPs.  Enjoy every minute.


----------



## Memories

Hi All, not posted for a few days as I'm losing the plot!  

Big hugs to those with BFN i really know what you are going through. I rate how I am doing by the amount of time from waking up in the morning it takes me to start crying!! If i get to the end of the day then I'm doing OK!!

I have started knicker watching and examining every symptom I'm having. The wait is driving me insane now.

Good luck to all who are still waiting for BFP it has to be our turn soon


----------



## Kerryann S

Memories,

I'm like that as well and the last couple of days i've been surprisingly OK, i've even been having some positive thought.... could it actually work this time!  It doesn't last long then i start to wonder how i'll cope when i get a bfn.  Well not long to go for me as i'm testing in the morning and i'm scared to death.  I think my AF is coming every 5 minutes and i've got a slight burning sensation down stairs and a headache but other than that i'm feeling OK and i personally think i'm making these symptoms up!    

Loads of love to everyone today


----------



## Memories

Kerryann if i read correctly your on your 4th ICSI also! Good luck for tomorrow morning, you will be watching the clock all night waiting to test. I will have everything crossed for you that it is BFP. At least the hellish wait will be over

Here are a few sayings that might make us laugh by my friends who are trying to help....

It will be your turn one day
God only gives you what he knows you can cope with
At least you have your health
Why dont you book a nice holiday and relax....might just happen
At least you have a good lifestyle

And the best one.....you must have done something really bad in a past life to keep going through this (my personal favourite!!)


----------



## Kerryann S

Yep 4th time and lets hope it's 4th time lucky!   

Ha ha ha yes, i've been hearing all of those for the last 7/8 years.


----------



## SLW1710

Memories - there's a whole thread on "What People Say". Quite incredible when you read it (http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=299993.0). Some people just don't get it - I guess we shouldn't expect them to if they've never experienced it but a bit of common sense when they know what you're going through would be appreciated, right? My sister-in-law is aware we're currently undergoing treatment and was texting my DH last night, even referring to the fact. So what does she do this morning? Comment on pretty much every video of her 3 children she's ever uploaded to ******** so they create an endless stream in our timeline. I just cannot catch my breath. Just so insensitive and unnecessary when she knows what's going on at the moment. She doesn't know it hasn't worked yet, but still, she knows there's that possibility and that the result must be fairly imminent. My DH made excuses for her saying she wouldn't link the 2 etc but I am sorry, she is an intelligent lady so a bit of common sense would have told her it may not be appropriate right now to clutter our timelines with a stream of happy family images. She just didn't think at the end of the day. And that hurts. What is it with people!!! Oh, and to top it off, the first offer on my Groupon e-mail this morning was for a 4D scan. This day just gets better!


----------



## Memories

SLW1710 I decided the best way forward was to stick with one of my close friends who is gay, so off i went yesterday to see him and surprise surprise he wanted to talk to me about them adopting a child!! He even said 'you don't mind do you, seeing as you wont have one'!! The thought of physical violence crossed my mind but I thought, be the bigger person. Me and my DH laugh at how many friends I have dumped along this hideous journey. All I hope is that if I get my BFP this time or in the future I will never patronise other women who are going through this.

My favourite saying to any woman who asks me why I don't have a child is 'Christ no, i wouldn't want to let myself go like you, I like to keep myself looking fit and fab so my man always wants me and not tempted to wander off. You must worry about it everyday!!) Normally shuts them up!! 

What this does to us!! I wouldn't wish the journey of IVF on my worst enemy. I am normally a nice person


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning ladies,

Just popping through, i will be back later to catch up with posts

Dolphins     i have changed your icon        for Monday

Donna


----------



## Estew

SLW so true about ********. I'm sick of seeing photos of kids and pregnancy announcements. I too have a pregnant SIL who constantly complains about being pregnant on ** and she knows what we're going through. To make it worse, all of my friends have babies, 1 by ivf so she know the drill but it's just too hard now.

I like the response to "why don't you have kids yet". Funny! If only you could excercise during ivf so you would be in good shape!

Good luck for those testing tomorrow...

Good things come to those who wait


----------



## TippyToes

Memories~ that just cracked me up! 
Estew~ You are soo right. I dont even go on ******** anymore.
GL to all testing tomorrow xx


----------



## 8868dee

Estew: i hope u get the bfp tomorrow hun and af stays away xxx

Dolphins: big huggs to u hun xxx

Slw: big huggs to u hun xxxx dont lose hope yet hun xxx

There are a lt if us testing tomorrow including me 😃 gl to all of us testing tomorrow fx fx fx


----------



## SallySC

Hi Donna,
If you could add me to the list... ET 30 Jan, testing on 12 Feb.....  

I've been in work this week but decided to call in sick today as I feel like PMT'ing so badly and ready to punch someone whilst crying!   not good when you've got 40 staff reporting to you! So for their sake I'm staying home today

I also think the whole thing is getting on top of me.... Or actually, I think I'm being overwhelmed with the idea of being positive on Tuesday whilst also begging depressed already if I'm not pregnant! This is our one and only IVF chance really.

Grrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome sally xxx gl for test day xxx


----------



## tams1981

Good luck dee I have my fingers crossed for you. I will check back tomoz and hope to see bfp  

Xx

Good luck o everyone else testing tomorrow too xx


----------



## Lottie9

BFN for me    

Heartbroken xxxx


----------



## SLW1710

So sorry Lottie9


----------



## deb1234

Big hugs lottie. Gutted for you.

Afm - rocky the bubsicle thawed ok and is back where it belongs. Now to start the dreaded 2ww. Hoping for the best but fearing the worst. Quite positive at the moment but know I will be up and down the whole time.


----------



## Clairabella

Hi ladies, 

Good luck to all the testers over the next couple of days, congrats to all the lucky BFPs (I say lucky, I mean hard earned!) and   to everyone with a BFN - I know the stomach churning feeling when you realise it is all over x

Estew - don't give up until AF arrives in full flow,  My clinic told me ivf ladies often spot because of the amount of irritation between EC, ET and pessaries etc x

SLW & Memories - sorry about your sis in law and friend being insensitive, I genuinely just think people don't get it.  My friend told me she wished she could have twins so she could give me one   bless she is normally so supportive but I could have punched her  

Sally - good call in work, sometimes you need to put yourself first x

Lottie  

Just noticed on the front page I seem to be the only one testing on 14th?  Valentine's day could go one way or the other....

xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Bloods have confirmed   so all over for us. I hope everyone else gets better news xx


----------



## SLW1710

Sorry to hear your news, Tw1nk82


----------



## mimiw

Hi girls
Congrats to the BFP's and   to the BFN 
I'm slowly driving myself crazy I think. Being off work is giving me the chance to rest but far too much time to think  
It's my birthday on Sunday and I'm really scared that AF is going to show up and ruin everything  
Hope I can pick myself up by the weekend


----------



## 8868dee

Tams: thank you hun xxx i am so hoping for a bfp this time fx fx fx 

So sorry lottie look after yourself xxx huggs to u hun xxx

Deb: gl with the 2ww madness lol hope it goes by fast for u xxx

Twink: so sorry for your bfn hun xxx much love to u and hugs xxx look after urself xxx

Clairabella: i hope there will be nore people testing with u but ill be here hoping u get that bfp u deserve hun xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Welcome SallySC 

Lottie9 and Tw1nk82 so sorry to read your sad news
Look after yourselves, be kind to yourselves  

To our other OTD testers today     

 to tomorrows testers Supercalifragilistic, wantababynow6, 8868dee, SLW1710, Kerryann S, Estew and Bridge2Jones     

mimiw i hope that AF stays away for a very long time and you have an awesome birthday

Deb1234, fab news on being PUPO

  and                    all around

Donna


----------



## butterfly_469

Seems to be a mixture of good and bad news today 
 to the BFN ladies xx
Congrats to those who got BFP  

AFM I'm 5dp a 5dt, I've had a few AF type cramps the last few days. Today no cramps but more like a pulling tightening sensation, coupled with a headache, tiredness and slight nausea. 
  these are all good signs


----------



## 8868dee

Fx they are good signs butterfly hun xxx

Thanks donna marie xxx so nervous bout tonorrow eeek   

sorry to everyone who got a bfn today huggs to u all xxx


----------



## eleny

Hi, need help from everyone who had a 5 day transfer. Can you all let me know how long after transfer you were told to test as I think I was told to test too early as everyone else seems to have much longer waits? Thanks x


----------



## BeDazzled

Girls, its good news from me, HCG result came back at 694!!!  so its a  for us!!
Never thought I'd get to post that!!
xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Congrats bedazzled. I'm glad one of us cycle buddies got a bfp.

Twinkie so sorry hunk.

Cx


----------



## SallySC

Great news Bedazzled!


----------



## tams1981

Yey bedazzled brilliant news. I got excited reading that post  xx


----------



## SallySC

Donna,  thanks for adding me to the list. I'm IVF with ICSI. 

Thanks


----------



## lilacheva

good evening ladies 

i am so so so sorry for all you guys with neg results today i honestly wish things could be different i wish things could come so simply to us !! 
those with bfp congratulations 

i have had such a bad day spend most of it crying my eyes out , i cant cope anymore constant symptom spotting and i just feel noone understands what so ever how precious what may or may not be in my tummy , ( 2nd day back at work ) i am a fragile wreck i thought id be much stronger than this 
im now 11dp5dt , no af yet no spotting tho either , im jsut so frightened . i know i cant stay in pupo forever but i am too scared to know if its negative , 
i know all of you most probably feel the exact same as me but i find some times it helps just to get written down as a kind of throwing it out there ! im sorry if i have dragged the mood down guys 
i hope i can find the courage to get this negative attitude away from me !! 
xxxxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Eleny: my clinic always do blood tests 10 days after a 5 day blast transfer eg 15dpo. 

Bedazzled: yay!! Congrats on the bfp hun x wow thats is a high hcg number xxx 

Lilycheva: aww hun im so sorry u r feelig this way and i have too felt this way a few times xxx im prayig that the rest of ur 2WW passes by quickly and i hope u get ur bfp hun fx fx sending u pma pma xxxx


----------



## Dolphins

Many Congratulations Bedazzled.       and all the rest with BFP's.

So sorry to hear about the BFN's TwINk and others.  Thinking about you all.   

Thank you for everyone's best wishes  , and thanks Donna, but I know it is all over as I haven't stopped bleeding since yesterday morning, and it's got heavier today.  I went retail shopping, however it was more like window shopping as we didn't buy anything, and we managed to stay out a bit, which I started to feel quite strong, but then my mood went downhill, and all I then wanted to do was to go home to shut myself away from other people.  
Trying to stay strong though, and I am not doing too bad. 

xx


----------



## eleny

Congratulations! Bedazzled! Sorry to all the bfn's 

8868dee - the reason I ask I'd clinic have told us to test 9dp5dt yet I see so many others who have to wait longer, I got a negative but still no AF so just not sure if my result could be different if I wait a bit longer? Bedazzled had a blast transfer 4 days before me yet tested today which was a day after I was told to so in theory that means I should wait another 3 days? I just don't get when would be accurate!! Hope that all made sense!! X


----------



## eleny

Oh and I have to Poas no bloods x


----------



## eleny

Sorry maths bad! Means I should technically wait another 5 days! Not 3! X


----------



## 8868dee

Ah right i see x x maybe u should then hun xxx or eing clinic and ask them xxx


----------



## butterfly_469

hi *eleny* I had 5 day blast. My clinic suggest to test 14 days after transfer date. Hope this helps 

  on your  *Bedazzled*


----------



## eleny

Thanks girls, 14 days after transfer is Monday!  Yet they told me to test yesterday!! That's a big difference! I will wait a few days then I think! X


----------



## SLW1710

Congratulations, BeDazzled. Fantastic news


----------



## bridge2jones

Another mixed bag of news and emotions today. Really sorry to those with BFN's, I really feel for you xxx 

Bedazzled and other BFP's, huge congratulations, relief and happiness I'm sure, enjoy!! X

Big day for so many of us tomorrow - not much sleep huh?!! Good luck everyone, let's make it a happy lucky day for us all xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello

Just popping in ......

Eleny do you want me to change your otd If so let me know to which date  i will amend tomorrow 

Bedazzled many  on your BFP so happy for you after all you have endured with endo etc 

 all around

Donna


----------



## BeDazzled

Thanks so much for good wishes girls. Donna I'm loving my pompom girl xx

So sorry for all the bfns, I know what its like, kinda like being steamrolled. Take time out ladies, be good to yourselves xx


----------



## eleny

Donna Marie, yes can you change it to Monday as I should have a more realistic result by then. X


----------



## clairelouise253

Hello Donna

Please can you add me - I had ET today and my OTD is 20 February......yikes!

Thx
Claire x


----------



## 8868dee

Bridge2jones: im not gonna get much sleeep eiter loll x gl to all 7 of us testing tomorrow  xxx

Clairelouise: welcome to the 2ww hun gl on ur otd xxx


----------



## butterfly_469

Wishing tomorrows testers lots of luck


----------



## thevixen113

Well .......... I tested on 4th like I was supposed to and get a bfn, I never tested again untill today and now have a bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8868dee

Thevixen: perhaps it was too early hun x maybe ring ur clinic and get bloods done that what i would do that wat u will know for sure xxx hope its a real bfp for ya hun xxx


----------



## eleny

Congratulations the vixen!! This is why I think I was told to test too early! What day transfer did you have Hun and how many days past transfer would today be? X


----------



## thevixen113

Yeah I hope so, I think I ovulated abit later and I have done 2 internet cheapies and a clearblue digital ....... all postive, im so excited but so nervous, hope its a sticky bean xxxxx


----------



## thevixen113

I did a natural cycle this time, the 4th would have made me 10dpo so put my test date as then because thats when I got bfp with my son, but all stark white negative until today which I think is 13dpo


----------



## eleny

Thanks vixen! I'm going to do another test tomorrow but think I was told to test too early x


----------



## sunflower58

Hi Everyone, 
Cant sleep! I was very tired earlier on, but as usual I come to bed and im wide awake.
Congratulations to all the BFP's    
And I'm really sorry to everyone who got a BFN!!  I wish you all the best & hopefully your day will come soon  

Well Iv made it to day 8. the first half of the week went very slow, sort of sped up in the middle & now i'm feeling its going to take forever again.
I have 10 more days to go. Normally 10 days wouldnt seem long to me & its usually here before I know it, But I can honestly say it feels a life time away.
This is my first IUI & my very first fertility treatment, Therefore I'm not sure what to expect, what symptoms are normal etc & just feel a bit lost basically.
Its very over welming. As for symptoms, I got cramps, twinges, wind etc really bad the first 3 days after IUI, I am still expriencing them but not as bad.
I have however had period symptoms all the way through, but they come and go. This actually drives me insane as im teriified AF is on its way & when the symptoms go away I'm bamboozled. I feel like someone is playing tricks on me. 

I have had the urge to test earlly but im scared to and I dont think that would b a sensible thing to do as I would question it whatever the result & end driving myself even more insane. 
I am very excited and cant wait to test but at the same time im scared too. 

I just hope the next 10 days go quite quick & that AF stays away. I am also unsure how to feel atm.

Hope everyone is well & coping with the dreaded 2ww. If anyone has any tips/ideas on how to stay occupied Id love to hear them 
xx


----------



## Smithy2

morning ladies, I know it is early, 

It's my test day today and I did my test at 2:30 this morning after a restless night, and..........................................

    

I cannot believe it! Hubby and I have stayed up for the rest of the night talking about it, we cannot believe how lucky we have been. He's going to be tired at work today!! 

Good luck to all ladies testing today, I know there's quite a lot of us! I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you all and sending you all .....................


----------



## Estew

It's all over. BFN from me with blood tests. I knew this morning though AF arrived. I have 5 3day frosties so there's still hope but I can't do anything next month so I have to wait until march.

Good luck to others testing... Hopefully this is lucky for some.


----------



## Smithy2

So sorry to hear your news Estew,

sending you a big hug   
xx


----------



## Kerryann S

BFN again for us.... We tested at 4.30am and been crying since! I just don't see it ever happening to us. I'm heatbroken.

Good luck everyone.
Xxxxx


----------



## Estew

Thanks Smithy

Sorry to hear about your bfn kerryann. I know how you feel. It's hard to have hope and be positive when things just keep going wrong. It's also frustrating that things take so long. Anyway, here's


----------



## 8868dee

Congrats for the bfp smithy xxxx

Sorry for the bfn kerrysnn and estew xxxxxx 

Im in for bloods at 10:45 so will prst results later whwn i get them eeeks


----------



## holiday_girl

I'm so sorry estew and kerryann sending you lots of love xxx  

Congratulations smithy, what lovely news! You'll need a power nap to survive the day! !x 

Good luck to the others testing today xxx


----------



## Smithy2

Good luck 8868dee!

Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you
xx


----------



## Smithy2

So sorry Kerryann,

I realise that no amount of words can ease your pain right now, just know we are all thinking of you today and sending you lots of hugs

   

Take care of yourself

xxxx


----------



## bridge2jones

Kerryann and Estew - I'm so sorry xx

Congratulations Smithy, great news.

Well, as always, nothing is simple with me!! I did 2 hpt's on Wednesday, both bfp's - but didn't tell anyone as knew was early and scared of tempting fate. Did another one yesterday, again, BFP. So feeling over the moon! 

This morning, OTD, did HPT that Care gave me - BFN! Was gutted, berated myself for getting hopes up and cried. Then thought might as well use the Clearblue digital I had left, and a Sainsburys test (I know, I'm broke!) - and both were positive - digi only came up with 1-2 week though.

So all in all, I've had 6 BFPs over 3 mornings with bought tests - and one BFN with Care test - am going to ring Care soon as can but worried sick now - is it a chemical pg? The test lines haven't got much stronger over this time, maybe things have ended before they've started?!! 

My clinic, Care, don't offer blood tests so no idea what happens now..........


----------



## 8868dee

B2j: isnt that normal for it to come up 1-2 wks as thats te time from conception or transfer for us lot lol x congrats hun x i am so happy for u xxx

Smithy: thanks hun am so nervous lol xxx 

Sorry y got a bfn guys its horrible as i had one in august xxxxx look after urselfxxx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Bfn and the signs of af starting this morning. Beyond devestated. Feeling totally battered this morning but not broken there is still a little bit of fight for the bfp left in me.

Hugs to all those bfn's and good luck for the future to you bfp's x


----------



## bridge2jones

Oh I don't know Dee - guess was thinking that if I was 16 days post a 2 day transfer today, that would be 18 days past egg collection / ovulation, so thought it would have come up with 2-3 weeks - thnk I'm only thinking that because I'm panicking and although all other tests were positive, none of the lines were really strong. I've heard of some ladies who've tested positive on those Clearblue digis then negative couple of days later and they've not been pg. head is all over place - been so excited for 2 days and not worrying it's over already xx


----------



## 8868dee

Wantsbabynow6: im so sorry for ur bfn hun take care of urself x 

B2J: when i had my ectopic 2 years ago i found out by cb digi and mine said 1-2 weeks as from o day to test day is 2 weeks but i see what u r saying xxx are u having bloods done x


----------



## Tw1nk82

Kerryann, estew and wantbaby now i am so sorry xx


----------



## 8868dee

well i couldnt wait until i had my bloods done lol and i tested xxx its a bfp for us yes xxzz am so excited and wont belive it till my results are in about 4pm but frer hpt is a strong positive


----------



## holiday_girl

Congratulations 8868dee! X


----------



## bridge2jones

Congratulations Dee, we desperately needed some positive news, it's been a sad morning so far. What is frer, first response? 

Care are sending more tests in post, have to do another on Monday and if still negative, have to go to clinic Monday for bloods.

So another worried stressful weekend for me

Enjoy yours Dee

Ladies with bfns! I am so sorry - be kind to yourselves xxxxx


----------



## tams1981

Congrats dee  & smithy and other ladies w ho have tested positive today 

 for bfn's 

Xx


----------



## KTC40

Hi
Am d6pd3et I find the2 week wait the worse so caved in. And did a poas -ve was expecting that as a bit early. Next few days are going to take forever, got lots of abdo cramping
K


----------



## 8868dee

B2j: yes hun frer is first response lol x thanks hun xxx

Mrsb: thanks hun xxx

Tams: thanks hun xxx 

Thanks everyone really appreciate it xxx still nervous tho just hope clinic bloods say same thing xxx 

Sorry to thos that got bfns today take care of urselfs xx

Congrats to those that have bfps xxx


----------



## 4hope

Can I join? I haven't been on any treatment this month but last month did have a good progesterone level. Due af on the 16th feb but been have af symptoms for the past week don't want to get my hopes up but keeping everything crossed. 
 to the bfn and congrats to the bfp xx


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

BFN for us this morning. I am crushed but not defeated. Husband taking it worse than I am at the moment and it's making me very sad not to be able to give him the kids he so desperately wants with me  

We can afford one more cycle (and a frosty cycle if we get any, but not holding my breath for that since the last cycle didn't produce any). I've been told that I need to have two bleeds before we can try again so I suspect the next cycle I'll be on will fall somewhere in late March or early April, depending on how messed up my natural hormones are from all this.


----------



## deb1234

Supercalifragalistic- sorry to hear your news. Pleased you are staying positive. They say spring is a good time for IVF because of light levels and things. Always worth keeping in mind!

Congratulations to those with bfps, huge hugs to those with bfns and hang in there to those who are unsure.

Afm - one day in to 2ww and I'm symptom spotting already (for implantation not pregnancy obviously). It's going to be a lonnnggg 2 weeks!


----------



## butterfly_469

Just a quick post to say sorry to all those who got negatives today    

Congrats to the BFP's


----------



## SLW1710

Congratulations to all the BFPs today and so sorry for the BFNs

AFM : Nothing is simple.  I came on yesterday (10dp3dt) so as far as I was concerned the trip to the clinic for the official test this morning was just a formality.  However, my test came up positive.  And a strong positive too.  But I am definitely bleeding.  They have booked me in for a retest on Monday.  So more waiting.  Could be a miscarriage or ectopic.  Cannot believe it will still be positive given my bleeding   Need to go home now, take it easy and pray for a miracle.


----------



## BeDazzled

Slw just popping on with quick reply. Bleeding is so common. Girl in my clinic, bled stopped meds, tested bfp. Scan 1 heartbeat baby is 6 mths. It does happen. Another friend bled all thro 1st trimester, she'd a haemotoma

Try not to worry. Feet up hon xxx


----------



## SLW1710

Thanks, BeDazzled. Can't quite muster the positivity at the moment. Always good to hear positive stories though. Will update on Monday x


----------



## 8868dee

Supercali i am so sorry u got a bfn hun xx look after urself xxxx


----------



## megsk1

Hi all,
Can i join this thread? Come over from cycle buddies Jan/Feb.

Our ET was Monday 4th February, two embies 3d8cell... 

OTD 15 February - blood test at clinic 

Megs xx


----------



## tams1981

Supercal - so sorry to here that    I hope your next try is successful xx

SLW good luck for Monday I've read someone on the forum had bleeding but went onto to have a healthy baby. I have my fingers crossed for you and hope the weekend isn't too stressful for you   xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi megs xxx welcome to the 2ww madness xxx


----------



## kellyjake04

Hi Ladies,

Ive come over from the jan/feb cycle buddies.

ET was yesterday 7th feb.  

This is my first ICSI attempt. 

Kelly xx


----------



## bridge2jones

It's not been the best day today has it?! 

I'm really sorry Supercal, sending you kind thoughts xxx

Can't believe I've gone from cloud 9 to 0 in 2 days. Another stressful weekend with no answer. Convinced myself it's all over. Not had a bleed but guess drugs can stop it for while though. Seen acupuncturist whose seen me every week since started cycle, she's convinced she help - id do anything right now! After 4 cycles, I'm getting tired now. I was pregnant 2 days ago. What a inference 2 days can make. Know its not officially over yet but the twinges cramps and aches I've had for 10 days have gone today, as has most of the nausea. 

Sorry firer selfish, grumpy post - just needed to vent xxx


----------



## missycleo

Sorry to hear all the BFN's today, big hugs all round  

I am coming to the end of my 1st week of the 2WW, first few days were insane, tummy was really sore from the EC, cramps, sharp pains and loads of wind! (sorry if TMI!) but the second part of the week has been ok, no symptoms at all really which starts you worrying all over again... AAAARGH!!!!  

Back to work next week, so hopefully time will go a bit quicker, I'm lucky that my supervisor is really understanding (she's the only person who knows at work) but it doesnt help that she is 4 months pregnant, and was worrying that she had fertility problems after only 3 months of 'proper' trying (try 6 years love, then you will know what fertility problems are!!  )

Anyway I am currently 5dp2dt, my otd is 19th Feb, which I queried at the clinic today as it seems ages away, but she said its longer because I had day 2 transfer?? Anyone else experienced such a long wait


----------



## Lorella

Hi ladies,
Sorry to hear about the BFN's  
Congrats to the BFP's  

Not posted for a while but it's my OTD tomorrow. I had severe Endo pains last weekend and on Monday (9dp2dt) I started spotting and been spotting all week. I have already accepted its gonna be a BFN for me tomorrow. I did a test yesterday that came up negative so not holding out much hope. Anyway I will let you know how I get on. 
Praying for a miracle   
Good luck to everyone else testing tomorrow xx


----------



## butterfly_469

*SLW* I would be feeling the same if it was me but try to stay positive hun, I have heard of so many people 1 being my sister who bled in early pregnancy. Her DD is now 14! Iv also heard its more common in IVF patients to  Relax and enjoy your weekend! 
*kellyjake * Welcome to the 2ww


----------



## Nat-Anne

Hi all,
I'm wondering if I can join your chat, I'm currently on my 2ww following FET. My 1st icsi cycle failed in September. I'm due to test next Wednesday 13th. This 2ww feels like the worst part of all of it for me. Really trying to stay positive, but its so difficult. 
Reading posts on here is giving me some hope and support.
Xxx


----------



## SLW1710

Butterfly_69 / BeDazzled - thanks for your positive stories. Did the people you mention have proper bleeding i.e. not just spotting?


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome to new 2wwers xxx

Sorry for all the bfns today hope ur time comes soon x x x

Gl to all testers for tomorrow zxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Slw yes proper tmi need a sanitary towel bleeds. 
Theres a thread on here about bleeding while pregnant. Just in Drs now getting bloods redone, will root it out & post it here later. xx


----------



## butterfly_469

SLW yes proper bleeds Hun, good luck


----------



## SLW1710

Thank you girls. Perhaps I'll enjoy being PUPO as much as I can this weekend then seeing as there's a glimmer of hope still peeping


----------



## bridge2jones

I'm in a similar boat  SLW - 6 positive hpt's over the last 2 days then use official Care test this morning and it's blooming negative!! I've spent all day gutted assuming the worst as I do - but now I've. Read your post, I'm going to drag my bottom lip back off the floor and do the same - try to have next couple of days assuming pupo til my next Care test on Monday - fingers crossed for us over the weekend chick xxx


----------



## Wookster

Hi Girls 

Can I join in the conversation...

Bridge2jones - I am exactly the same as you tested neg on tues 11dp2dt then positive on 12dp, 13dp with a clear blue digi reading 1-2 weeks pregnant and faint lines this morning which I was rather disppointed with on a clear blue normal the one with the cross it was barely there pah so now fearing the worst that it might be a chemical pregnancy as was hoping for a more bold line my OTD is not til sunday hope I can hold on til then x


----------



## 8868dee

B2J and SLW im keeping all fingers and everything crossed for u both that u get a bfp in a couple days keep up the pma girlies xxx 

Wookster: keeping all crossed for u too hunx fx fx fx


----------



## bridge2jones

Thanks Dee - sending us all a virtual hug and sticky stuff for these embies to hang tight xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Congratulations to all those with BFP's   and commiserations to everyone with a BFN and thinking of you all.   

I am still bleeding today, not so much as the last 2 days granted, but I have also been experiencing period pain, so really expecting our OTD on Mon. to say a BFN.  The hope has definately gone from this cycle now   and I am going to look forwards to the next cycle.  

It is a year tomorrow since we had our miscarriage on our first cycle, and I am going to light a candle for our 'lost angel', and also hang up a poem that I wrote some time ago reg. our loss.  It would have been a nice commemoration if of course our 3rd cycle worked this time, but sadly it wasn't to be.  So onwards and upwards, so they say.

My DP also bought me some flowers today also, which was nice, he's a gem.  

xx


----------



## Memories

I am struggling big style today and feel an emotional wreck!! Being really horrible to my DH but can't help it!!wish I could wave a magic wand and make it feel better. My mum is home from Spain and I am having to pretend everything is fine as I have not told her what I'm going through!! She thinks I'm too old now to keep trying. 

Big hugs to the BFN's today, it's so tough.


----------



## mercers

Oh memories its all the hormones were putting in ourselves that effect emotions.
Hubby will understand and know you don't mean it..... 

Its like pmt aarrgghh

It saddens me to think your Mum doesn't know, as I'm sure she's be upset knowing you felt you couldn't tell her. Whatever she thinks I'm sure she's still want to support an protect you during this time. Plus over the moon if you have her a grand child!!! 

Perhaps an honest chat is needed, as you don't need the added stress during this time.

Think I read your 38..... That's not old! You stay strong honey and positive, remember the reason it doing this, you an hubby know one else xxx


----------



## BeDazzled

SLW1710 here's the link to the spotting/bleeding reassurance sheet. I've bookmarked it as I think its very reassuring

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=266378.0
Good luck hon xxxx


----------



## SLW1710

Thank you, BeDazzled. Really useful thread


----------



## butterfly_469

Struggling tonight and trying to think of ways to keep myself busy over the weekend. I'm getting really impatient and just want to know if my cycle has been successful!


----------



## 8868dee

Memories im so sorry u r feeling down hun xxx hoping u feel better sooon xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Butterfly: keeping it all crossed for ya hun fx fx fx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Welcome to the new ladies today 

If anyone wishes to be added to the list on the front page that isnt on there please let me know 

It seems to be an emotional day on the thread

  to the ladies who had bfn

 to those with bfp

 to our OTD testers tomorrow BrightKat and Lorella 

  and            

Donna


----------



## Lorella

BFN for me this morning as I thought. Been bleeding since Monday. 

Good luck to all you fabulous ladies still waiting to test  

xx


----------



## BrightKat

Lorella - i'm sorry for you BFN

We have done 2 tests and got a lovely   on clear blue digital.  

First response gives us a super faint line but it's still a line and I'm booked in for my blood tests on monday and wednesday.

I really want to get excited but the faintest of lines is scaring me, please stick my love  

Love Kat xx


----------



## danielle1370

Hi Donna marie could I be added please, Clomid, test date 20 th of Feb. 

Sorry to hear of all the bfn, im not at IVF level but no even how disappointing it is off other cycles and it's just so hard no matter how you try and prepare for it.

Im having a quiet month on here, normally im on this board quite a bit but this month I feel out of the running as last month was a chemical pregnancy so not sure what my chances are like for this month. Had bloods done yesterday so at least by Monday I'll know if I even ovulated. Can I ask you girls a question, after my 3 day chem preg last month, our consultant said it could have been a false positive as the hcg blood test on the 4 day didn't confirm pregnancy?! How can this happen?

Congratulations to all bfp!!'


----------



## TippyToes

Im so so sorry Lorella    xxxx
Congrats BrightKat


----------



## butterfly_469

Lorella  

Brightkat congrats Hun


----------



## bridge2jones

Congrats from me too Kat and sorry Lorella

Hope today is brighter on here than yesterday with lots of good news

Donna Marie - when you get a chance, please could you change ours to retest on Monday also with the   sign, thank u! 

Did another fr test today - line came up pretty quickly but no darker than Wednesday or Thursday's xxxx


----------



## Smithy2

So sorry to hear your news Lorella, I'm sending you a big hug, take care of yourself  

Congrats Kat

xx


----------



## Estew

Sorry to hear your news lorella and the other bfns. Congrats to the bfps.
I must say it gets a little easier each day. It's been 24 hours since the official no and probably 48 hours since I really new and I'm at the stage where I don't feel like I'm going to   . Still not really hopeful yet which is what a friend was trying to convince me to feel. Maybe tomorrow I'll feel a bit of hope.

Can anyone tell me about frozen embryo transfer? I haven't had that yet.

Good luck to those still in with a chance!


----------



## Martha Moo

Estew said:


> Can anyone tell me about frozen embryo transfer? I haven't had that yet.


Hello

For the FET board click on the following link
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=8.0

there is also a question and answer thread click on the following link
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=277335.0

Lorella, so sorry for your BFN 

Bridge2Jones have updated you
Danielle  for this month

Kat 

Donna


----------



## BeDazzled

Donna Marie, please can you post a link to the thread that's for bfps after tww? I can't seem to find it 
Thanks


----------



## Martha Moo

BeDazzled said:


> Donna Marie, please can you post a link to the thread that's for bfps after tww? I can't seem to find it
> Thanks


Hello Bedazzled

Here is the link honey http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=299758.640

Donna


----------



## BeDazzled

Thanks DM was feeling a bit lost!!! 

Best of luck ladies, hope there are lots more bfps on here xxx


----------



## clairelouise253

Morning!

Sorry to hear about the bfns   

Congrats on the bfps - giving us all hope  

Donna - my cycle is an ivf one - sorry should've said that before 

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## eleny

Well I think we have decided to finally admit its a BFN, Donna Marie can you update the front page for me. 

Lorella, hugs again Hun. 

Kat - congratulations! Xxx


----------



## deb1234

Estew, I had FET this time and I've found it a lot easier on my system. A lot less build up and a lot less invasive. Most places seem to say the results are similar to that of a fresh cycle. Some reports say frozen transfer is the future of IVF and most cycles will end up that way. Stay hopeful, am sure you will see that BFP someday.


----------



## 8868dee

Lorella: so sorry for your bfn hun x x x look after urself hun xxx

Brightkat: yay!! Congrats on the bfp hun xxx a line is a line no matter how faint or strong as i tested with first response and that was 2 strong lines and yesterday afternoon retested with clear-blue plus and got a faint + sign yet when clinic  rang my hcg level was 155 so it just goes to show that its not always about dark/light lines x 

Gl everone else testing next few days xxx


----------



## Lomosso

Been reading everyone's BFN and BFP with interest. I am in no-man's land at the moment, I had my bloods done yesterday and they said that the HCG levals showed a positive result, but that they wanted me to go back on Tuesday to check the levals again as they weren't that high. So, I'm still in the game but could well be out of it by Tuesday night.


----------



## bridge2jones

Hi Lomosso,
There's a couple of us in no mans land - SLW and I didn't get clear results yesterday so were both retesting Monday - I had 6 positive HPTs between wed and fri, but clinic urine test was negative. It's so cruel to be thrown this after everything we've been thru already

Good luck to you - and anyone testing tomorrow xxxxxx


----------



## LoobyC

Well wasn't expecting to say this today, but Donna could you  add me to 2ww list please? Had IUI today and am due to test on 24th Feb. here's hoping!!    

Good luck to all the other 2ww ers xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Eleny: huggs to you hun look after urself xxx

Lomasso: fx its a higher hcg result hun fx fx fx 

B2J: gl retesting on monday hun fx fx fx 

SLW: gl retesting on monday too hun fx fx fx


----------



## Mertimazza

Hi all I'm new to this forum, I'm due to have et tomorw ,  Day 5 transfer so I may be joining you all from tomorw, I'll update with how I get on, great to read everyone's stories


----------



## butterfly_469

Hi ladies
Just a quick question, I'm 7dp a 5dt. Iv read some things about not eating ice cream, as my embryo would of implanted by now. Can I eat ice cream?


----------



## Charlotte022

Hi please can I join you all as of today I am on my 2ww

Can you add me to your list please Donna 
Charlotte OTD 22/2/13 2 embryos transferred


----------



## Stockport123

Butterfly, I have never heard that about ice cream!


----------



## butterfly_469

Stockport Thank you   My clinic didn't give me much advice for after ET. They just said avoid sex, no baths or pools and no excessive exercise. Nothing about food but some people say that with it being cold it can cause contractions in your uterus!?!   Not sure if this is true!


----------



## Estew

Thanks deb for your thoughts on frozen transfer. That's good that it's not as stressful on your body. My re said that they have a slightly higher success rate for frozen transfer so hopefully next time.
Good luck with your journey!


----------



## jellybaby81

hi guys
congrats on all the jan/feb bfps to date! 
am also in the 2ww and am 7dp5dt of 2 blasts. have been fine up to now but am getting the itch to test it being sunday etc...
have I missed the boat bcos of First morning urine being gone? am i mad to consider testing now and bursting my bubble? not overly optimistic which is a good mental defence i think..... 
thoughts??
thanks u guys


----------



## butterfly_469

Estew I read in one of the newspapers about FET giving you a higher chance. I think it said something like 65%   good luck Hun x 
Jelly baby I'm 8dp 5dt and am itching to test also. As my clinic gave me OTD as 16th my DH is making me wait until then   when's your OTD? 

Afm second morning waking up with a terrible headache!!


----------



## Lomosso

Hi Jellybaby - Personally I'd try to fight the urge, I have read so many posts of ladies that have tested early and then regretted it because they didn't like the result, then they weren't sure it was correct because it wasn't the OTD.  You may well be too early to be registering HCG now which means that the result will be slewed anyway.  I got my DH to hide me HPT so that I couldn't test early!!!


----------



## jellybaby81

hey butterfly.
my transfer was sunday. my otd as per clinic is actually the 13th feb eeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!! they do blood test.
up to yest i felt abs nothing. like ivf never happened.it was freaking me out. yest and today lower back ache and v uncomfortable stomach but not cramps (yet) so its either af on way or body accomodating embryos.
Have had bfp before on iui and had cramps day 9 after iui then nothing then bfp day 12 (which is today on this cycle) 
god this is a killer. are u dying to test??


----------



## jellybaby81

ps thanks lomosso.
i have one test in the house first response. its about 8 months old. am not buying anymore so am trying to save it. will prob not test today have decided. not ready for heartache
x


----------



## Lomosso

Jelly - I'm sorry, I didn't realise that you had been through IVF etc before, so probably shouldn't have given my opinion as I am a first timer and you probably know so much.  I just knew that if I tested early and it was negative I would be wondering if it was correct or not.

I am now in no-mans land having had a blood test on Friday the result of which was positive...... but the HCG not high enough for them to be 100% confident of the result so have to go back on Tuesday for another test.  I don't really understand about HCG counts other than they have to double, I sometimes find that ignorance is bliss as it stops me analysing and worrying!

So, good luck when you do test.

xx


----------



## LoobyC

So having convinced myself that I would be calm and serene on this 2ww ...... I am one day in and freakig out a bit already!! Had IUI yesterday afternoon and didn't sleep well at all. Had lots of pulling sensations and mild cramps everytime I turned over. This mornin nothing so ive convinced myself it hasn't worked   

Any advice before I go completely loop the loop??    xx


----------



## deb1234

Sorry looby c. I have nothing to offer in the stopping you going loopy but can say I know how you feel. I am overanalysing every twinge. One minute I'm sure it's worked, next I'm sure it hasn't. I am reading, doing jigsaws and all sorts of things to stop myself thinking about it that aren't strenuous.

Try and find stuff to do, it might help. If not be safe in the knowledge we are all going   with you. 
Hope it all goes well for you and no signs are a good sign.


----------



## butterfly_469

jellybaby I would try and hold off with it only being 3 days to go   Yea I'm dying to test, I've got another 6 days as I'm pee stick testing! I really want to know but then I don't want any disappointment either. So going to try enjoy PUPO   

Good luck hun xx


----------



## 8868dee

Butterfly: i never heard that anout icecream i have heard coffee isnt good but i drank a bit of coffee and still got bfp and my clinic just say the ovbious no smokig or drinking alcohol .

Welcome charlotte and jelly baby xxx gl on ur 2wws xxx

Lomosso: gl for when u test again hun hope u get a definate answer xxxx


----------



## Lovehopes

Hi everyone,

I just went through egg transfer this morning and testing date is the 23rd.  I had 4 eggs, all fertilised but only one embryo was put back as it is apparently really good but not too sure how I feel about this! 

I am a bit sore and crampy but the doctor says this is to be expected.  Probably going into work tomorrow but will just see how I feel when I wake up.  It is going to be a long 2 weeks.........

Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday.

xxx


----------



## butterfly_469

Congrats on being pupo lovehopes


----------



## KTC40

Hi
Am 7dp3det, had crampinf which stopped afer a weel then bad cramping yesterday, poas and very faint positive, have to hold it up to a light to see it, not sure what to think, had false positives in the past.

Congrats to everyone with BFPs and don't give up to those with BFN

Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Congrats on being pupo lovehopes xxx i had a blast put bk and im now 4 weeks pg so t can and does happen with one my clinic doesnt like putting bk more than one embryo to women who are under 30 as risk of twins is high x what clinic u with x 

Kcornfield : gl when u test next it is still quite early tho to test as only 10dpo but gl xxxx


----------



## Mertimazza

Hi can someone add me to the list had et today two blasts one was hatching test date 23rd feb thanks


----------



## butterfly_469

*Mertimazza* Congrats on being PUPO


----------



## Mertimazza

Thanks butterfly the embryologist was so excited about the hatched blast, am so positive about this go. Fingers crossed.  Xx


----------



## butterfly_469

Hoping tomo is a good day for those testing  

Good luck to you all


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome mertimazza xxx gl for test date xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Gl to all testing tomorrow fx fx xxx


----------



## sunflower58

Hi all.
Hope everyone is well, congrats to all BFP's.
So sorry for all who got BFN.

Iv now on day 10, 8 days to go.
However this morning it got the better of me and I tested!!
It come back BFN! Could it still be too early?
I'm so dissapointed in myself for testing early, I told myself I would never do it
But its so hard not to. Plus this is my first IUI and its all new to me. I can't use that as an excuse I know.
I'm just hoping its too early, has anyone else had similar experience?
I'm staying positive and praying its not all over! The 2ww is prob one of the hardest things iv ever went through, it really does drive you insane.
I so confused all of the time as I don't know what to feel. I'm scared to get hopes up incase it doesn't happen & I'm scared to feel that it hasn't happened either. X


----------



## penny48

Hi sunflower, you are only on day 10 and it is normally at this stage that implantation is happening, pregnancy will only show up on a test after implantation and your body starts to produce HGC hormone.  Some tests have a higher level needed to get result, the best tests are first response early ones whice detect levels from 25, your level is 5 or below when not pregnant and will double ever 48 hours when pregnant eg

day 1 implantation  - 5hgc
day 3 after implantation 10hgc ect

Best to leave at least two days and buy good tests, some girls have had false negatives with clear blue digital, dear test so dont waste money, good luck, really hope this is your month x


----------



## sunflower58

Hi Penny, thanks for your reply.
It makes sense now that you have explained the process.
I will buy the first response tests. I used the clear blue normal ones.
I think I will wait now untill my test date which is the 18th.
I will need to get out & go places etc to keep myself occupied as time seems to be going so slow.

X


----------



## JL1987

Hi ladies. I was due to take my test on fri 15th but I couldn't wait any longer as I wasnt  feeling very pregnant. And thought I might get it out the way. So I did a test & I got a BFP!  How possible are false positives?  Not sure whether to believe it or not?? Very happy if this correct!   xxx


----------



## Stockport123

Love hopes - I had one blastocyst put back too and am now five and a half weeks pregnant. Like dee says there is a high chance of twins with two blastocysts. Good luck.

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow.xx


----------



## Stockport123

JL when did you have transfer? Was it 3 or 5 day?xx


----------



## bridge2jones

Good luck to us all tomorrow - Those testing for first time this cycle - and some us praying for a miracle 2nd time round. Come on baby dust, do your magic, please xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Sunflower: i deffo think its to early if u got 8 days to go till OTD hun xx try not to worry yourself and maybe test  either closer to like day before or on OTD then u will get ur result and will know for sure the true outcome hun xxx 

JL: i hope its a true positive but i wouldnt test again till OTD then u will have your true result hun xxx fx its a bfp xxxx

Gl all testers tomorrow x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies 

Welcome to our new ladies today
If anyone would like adding to the list on page one then please let me know 

Sunflower58 i think it is a little early for a positive result however, what i would say if you test again in a few days and it shows bfp you can be sure its not a false result  

 to tomorrows testers Eleny, Dolphins    and Ronnie3007
Also  to Bridge2jones and SLW for their retests     

Sending   and            

Donna


----------



## 4hope

Donna can U add me to the list test date 16th Feb thanks;-)


----------



## Charlotte022

Can you add me too please mine is the 22nd of Feb


----------



## Dolphins

For 'our little one.'  

Goodbye our little one.


Goodbye our little one.
We shall never forget you.
You were gone far too soon.
And we'll never get the chance
To meet and say 'hello'.

Our dreams for you were plenty.
And the love we would have had
For you would have been phenomenal.
But I am thankful that you existed,
Even for a short while.

The pain of losing you will never go away.
And we would have cherished you
With your tiny hands and tiny feet,
Only wanting the 'very best' for you.

You will always be in our hearts.
Goodbye our little one.

Love mummy and daddy.
xxx


This is a poem I wrote sometime ago, and one which I framed for yesterday's 1 yr anniversary, along with lighting a candle (see profile pic.)  It still brings a tear or two to my face.   I have written another verse especially for the anniversary, but I won't include it here.

Anyway bye for now.

xx


----------



## Clairabella

Dolphins -   that is lovely.  Sending you love xx

Good luck to tomorrow's testers.xxx


----------



## sunflower58

Thanks everyone for your comments & advice.
I think maybe I did test too early, but will wait untill my test date b4 I test again.
Good luck to 2morro's testers, wishing you all the best xx


----------



## mimiw

Hi girls,
Looks like it been a bit of a mixed few days. Congrats to those with BNP  and   for those with BNF. 
I've had a great weekend being spoilt by my DH for my birthday. All my fears about AF arriving on Thursday did not come true and I feel that I'm still in with a chance. I'm 9dp3dt today. We are planning on testing next Sunday (OTD 18th) so just 1 more week to go. 
Hope everyone is doing well and keeping busy 
   to everyone
Xx


----------



## JL1987

Day 5 xx


----------



## jellybaby81

Morning guys!
I know i only joined this thread yest but poas this morn 8dp5dt  5am awake most of the night and BFP!!!!!!!!!

In total shock! Took a while for both lines to come up. I was shaking so bad but lines nice and strong now. 
For anyone reading in tww i really felt.it did not work. Symptomless. Completely. But was bloating last night so tested. But that was it re symptoms!  
Hope.for.some more.bfps today!
Good luck butterfly i think we were on the same timeline
x


----------



## Mertimazza

Congrats jellybaby thanks fantastic sending you big hug xx


----------



## Jomo20

Morning ladies,

I joined this thread a while ago but my treatment got delayed so felt a bit of a fraud being on here! I hope you dont mind me joining again! 

I'm 4dp5dt and so far have had very few symptoms. Last time when I got BFP I had bad tummy cramps around this time and my back ached but so far none of that. I did wake up at 3am this morning feeling really sick and still feel nauseous now & have an uncomfortable tummy. I just hope I'm not coming down with something.

Congratulations Jellybaby I'm so pleased for you. You say you never had any symptoms. Did you not even have any cramps or back ache? 

Good luck for everyone else testing today xx


----------



## jellybaby81

Hey jomo welcome. Had mild.back ache on 6dp5dt but v mild. And no cramps. Stomach quite swollen now but could be touch of ohss as had 24 eggs. Stomach was not swollen after er so this is new.
Last bfp i had 2 yrs ago i had cramps 9dpo so when no cramps this time was sure it did not work.
Hope that helps!


----------



## Jomo20

Thanks Jellybaby. I'm the same as you and convinced it hasn't worked this time because I haven't had any of the symptoms I had last time!
Congratulations again


----------



## 8868dee

Dolphins : what a beautiful poem xxx

Gl today tp eleny, dolphins and ronnie for testing xx fx fx 
And gl also to bridge2jones and SLW for resting today gl gl fx fx

Jellybaby: congrats hun xxxxx welldone xxx

Jomo: hi hun x every cycle is different some get symptoms and get bfp others dont and get bfp xxx try not to look to much into it tho i know how hard that is lol xxx


----------



## Jomo20

Dolphins - lovely poem hun x

Dee - I'm becoming obsessed again and I said I wouldn't do this, this time around but it's so hard! How are you feeling now? Has your BFP sunk in yet? X


----------



## butterfly_469

Congrats jelly baby, yea were close I'm 9dp 5dt today. Decided I'm going to get this week of work out of the way n nit test early. As I work in a school I'm off next week, so what ever the result ill have time for it to sink in


----------



## lilacheva

GIRLS PLEASE HELP ME 

i had a tiny bit of pink spotting yesterday ( tmi alert - just on toilet roll when i wipe , now its bright red) i dont think its af , and its far to late for implantation , im 15dp5dt ! 

is this normal ??

well done to all the BFP  and im so so sorry for the BFN 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scooter5

Morning Girls

Can I join too please - I'm on the 2WW again - 2DPIUI (IUI #5).  My OTD is 23 Feb - please could I be added to the board.  Started progesterone supps last night and already feeling sicky with them (always seem to get this).  

Hope everyone's coping with their 2ww's.  Good luck to all and here's hoping for a ton of February BFP's     

xxx


----------



## Dolphins

It's happening again!!!!   I took the test this a.m. and it's a very faint positive, which I didn't expect as I thought it was going to be a negative.  This is what happened to me a yr ago.  I got a faint positive, and had to have blood tests to confirm my beta levels, and after a few days they dropped instead of rose, and I miscarried.  

"I can't believe it."

Words can't describe it.  

"Good luck to everyone else."

xx


----------



## Jomo20

Lilacheva - from what I have read it seems to be quite common for women to bleed. It might be worth checking with your clinic though.

Hi Scooter - I hope the 2ww doesn't send you crazy.

Dolphins - congratulations I'm so pleased you got a BFP

Xx


----------



## Dolphins

Thanks Jomoro, but I'm saying that it's the same thing that is happening again, with it being a very faint positive, and then miscarrying because it wasn't a viable pregnancy.  So I don't feel positive about it, quite the opposite in fact.  

We have to see what the bloods say when I get them done.

xx


----------



## Jomo20

Sorry Dolphins I obviously wasn't reading your post properly. Don't give up hope though. How many days post transfer are you?

Xx


----------



## lilacheva

hi its gone from bright red to really light pink now , oh whats happening to me im terrifeid of doing a test im an 18 day waiter so 2 more days ! what can it mean bright red to light pink in an hour 
im sorry if im being all about me but im freaking out big time here 

thanks girls 
xxx


----------



## sammyjoe

*lilacheva* I think you should do a test. 18pt is a long time, what ever the out come, its already happened by now. Its just finding out the result. Have you got any pain? If it was me i would do a test xxx


----------



## lilacheva

no not tested yet hun , i wanted to wait , the red has gone from red to light pink to a tiny bit of brown in 3 hours im so cunfuddled ? have u heard of this before ?? 
thanks xx


----------



## sammyjoe

Every cycle/pregnancy is different. I was on pesseries which would stop me bleeding. Are you feeling a bit calmer now? The fact its now brown is good, cuz that could mean older blood. I'm impressed you've help out this long! If the bleeding stops then i think there's nothing to worry about. If it was AF then there would be no stopping her, and she would probably bring pain with her. Kepping everything crossed for you hun   maybe ring your clinic and see what they say it could be to put your mind at rest? xx


----------



## SLW1710

Update: Went to the clinic for my retest today. Still showing BFP which wasn't expecting. Due to bleeding, test number 3 booked for next Monday and if positive still, will have early scan end of next week to check not ectopic. So more waiting........ Advised we could do our own HPTs every other day this week to see if positive getting stronger or weaker so will be doing that. Bleeding has stopped at least.

Lilacheva - bleeding doesn't necessarily mean it's all over so try not to worry. I was convinced our journey was all over on Thursday when I started bleeding but the following day, the clinic test came up positive and is still showing positive today despite the fact I bled from Thursday through until yesterday. Struggling to get excited, mind you, as there is still the risk of ectopic or it failing, but don't lose hope. Lots of women bleed and yours sounds light. There is a really good thread on here about bleeding - BeDazzled kindly shared it with me when I was freaked out. Ultimately, your clinic would be the best to advise:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=266378.0


----------



## SmallPeanut

Hello all, can I join you on the madness of the 2WW please?

I had my transfer yesterday of 3 x lovely looking 8 cell embies, and as this is my very last chance I'm hoping and praying with all my might that we have a happy outcome  

*Donna* would you mind adding me to the front page please? Details are - IVF - OTD 21/02/13, thank you very much.

I've been following you ladies throughout Feb and been wishing you all BFPs, *Dolphins*, I really feel for you though hang on in there, wait for bloods, you never know it might just be a dodgy test, *Lilacheva*, try not to worry, speak to the clinic and see what they say and hang on in there for the blood test, it's good news that it doesn't sounds like full on AF.

Hi *Claire*, *waves* how're you doing? Thought I'd come and join you over here on the 2WW 

Congratulations to all the BFPs and  to all the BFNs, I'm so sorry, I know how it feels 

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Lovehopes

Butterfly469 - I had to google what pupo meant and I love it!! Thank!!

8868dee and Stockport123 - thanks for your reassurances about my one embryo, I am at the regional fertility centre in Belfast and am sure they know what they are doing!!

Dolphins - I am thinking of you and hope everything turns out well for you!

I was at work today for a few hours but came home early as still a bit sore and cranky - aiming for a full day tomorrow. This is my first cycle and I have no idea how I am supposed to feel/what I am supposed to do!

Congratulations on BFPs and I am so sorry for the BFNs 


xxxxxx


----------



## butterfly_469

Hi ladies, 
Sorry for the selfish post, I have read a few of your post and seen people are having similar problems. I had some cramps this morning. Sorry for tmi but when I went to the toilet I had some red and brown blood. I'm 9dp 5dt I'm feeling upset and lost.


----------



## SLW1710

Butterfly_469 - feel your worry. It is unnerving seeing any kind of blood. Perhaps call your clinic for advice? I bled for 3 days and at the moment, I still have a positive result so don't give up. Have a read of this thread - it may help a bit:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=266378.0


----------



## bridge2jones

SLW - still hope Hun, that's great, hang on in there and baby dust to you  

Retest didn't go so well for me, BFN on clinic test again this morning. So utterly gutted. Did 2.5 hour round trip to clinic for blood test but even nurse said there was no hope but we had to do it. Looks like it was a chemical pg. I can't stop crying. For 2 days last week, I thought our final dream had come true, id waited so long for those 2 lined, so cruel to have this happen.
Need a break now, this was my 4th cycle in 16 months and I'm so tired of it all for now. Think I need a break from it, an overdue holiday and maybe think again for the summer. 

Lilacheva - heard lots of ladies bleeding and things working out so stay hopeful.

Dolphins - I know exactly how you feel but it isn't over for you yet  

Good luck to everyone with BFPs and all those waiting to test - to those who haven't been so lucky this time, be kind to yourselves and hugs for the future xxxxx


----------



## LilP

Afternoon all

After a horrendous few days emotionally up and down, one minute i was angry to the next when i was crying this all from day 8pt, 9pt & 10pt.  The to add to my misery I started spotting on day 10 too!  Which sent me again into floods of tears. Only symptom I had at that point apart from spotting was a heavy achy feeling in lower abdomen.  Today day 11, still spotting i took the plunge & POAS!  And it came up with pregnant 1 - 2 weeks.  I am beyond excited but am also trying not to get carried away till otd which is on 15/02.  As I still am spotting & have a the achy feeling.  Feeling as paranoid as i am i think i am going to take a test every day till test day!   Anyone else have this kind of situation before?  I don't dare get too excited about it just incase it all goes wrong between now and going for the OTD.

All the very best to those with BFP's & I am so sorry for those with the BFN's.

Lilp


----------



## butterfly_469

Thank you slw I have called them they said to continue as I am n call back if of gets really heavy. That has made me slightly hopeful thank you  
Bridge2jones


----------



## butterfly_469

LilP this is happening to me to, I haven't tested yet but will be doing in the morning. 
Fingers crossed its a true positive for you


----------



## 8868dee

Jomo: yeah it has sunk in now lol especiallg with the leg pains i keep getting lol since my bfp friday lol x am just waitig for my scan now in 3 weeks xxx


----------



## BrightKat

Hi Everyone,

Seems like IVF is just one trial after another, none of us are having it easy right now.  

I had my blood test today at the docs and they said my results won't be in until Wednesday, has anyone else had to wait this long?  Weds is my second test so looks like it'll be friday before any kind of BFP confirmation, i'm going   worrying my positive was a false one as well.  Gah!

x


----------



## 8868dee

Dolphins : congrats in te bfp and i hope its a sticky one fx fx fx xxxp

Slw: glad its still showing up positive fx fx fx that its not ectopic xxx gl testing again hun xxx

Lilycheva: 18 days is s long time to wait to test i only had 10 days to wait and gt my bfp so i think urs would show up now as u are 16dpt x u would test esp as u bleeding gl whateveru decide to do xxx 

Lovehopes: try not to worry hun they know what they is doing  xxx


----------



## sunflower58

Hi all, hope everyone is well.
Iv had a quick scan through the posts today.

Its never an easy journey/experience to go through is it.
I'm feeling it allready and its only my first IUI/fertility treatment, so I feel for all you
Who have been ttc for a long time.

lilacheva- I'm an 18 day wait too, on day 11 today.
I don't have much experience as this is my first time. But what you described 
Is what my mum was talking about the other day. She didn't have any fertility treatment but it took her
Years to get pregnant, and 1 of the reasons she knew she was preg was she got strange bleeding for 1 day, which was so diff from her periods.
She described it as it was like having her whole periods in 1 day &
It also changed in amounts/colour etc as the day went on. The next again day it was gone so she went to her gp who said she was preg, and it all turned out well as I'm here now.
Maybe give your clinic a call to see what they think.
Fingers crossed everything is okay, wish you all the best  xx

Nothing new from me, apart from feeling I was about to get the cold/flu last night, but all symptoms are away today.
Took up recycling today as Iv been meaning to do that for ages, plus it will keep me occupied! 

Goodluck to everyone who is testing 2morro. Will be thinking about you

X


----------



## Twinklett

Hello!

Could I please join you? I had a 3dt today on my first IVF cycle. I'm a bit rubbish at keeping up with threads but will do my best! Congratulations to all the BFP's and  to all those who have theirs to come in future cycles xx Good luck to all the other PUPO ladies x

My OTD is 24th Feb so I'll be one of the last to test in this group. I love being PUPO, I feel it's the closest I've ever been to reaching that elusive BFP (even though my poor little embies are not very good quality!).

*Donna* could you please add me to the list? ET on 11th Feb OTD on 24th Feb, thank you! xx


----------



## scooter5

*Twinklett* my OTD isn't until 23 Feb so don't worry I'll be keeping you company!


----------



## Finky1983

Hi ladies,

Could I please join. I had 1 embie put back today, was told it didn't quite make blast but was nearly there at 2eb, so whatever that means. Already stressing now as something similar happened last time, they didn't make it anywhere near 5day last last time so they let me have two put back, I know there is nothing I can do but worrying already. Why is this always the worst part 

Anyway could I please be added test date is the same as *scooter5* 23rd feb, hoping its a BFP as have to teach children all day that day how to dance


----------



## LoobyC

Hi all, my OTD is 24th so will be joining in the 2WW madness with you!! 

Hope everyone is good, sending lots of   

Xx


----------



## Twinklett

Wooooooo!!! *scooter Finky* and *Looby*!!! We can get all crazy together, I can't wait!!! (obviously I can as I like my little pupo bubble) (and we have to wait as that's the whole point!).

*Finky* you made me laugh with your teaching children how to dance comment! Hopefully you'll be so ecstatic with your BFP you'll be the best dance teacher EVER! xx


----------



## Finky1983

Haha thanx twinklett, glad I made you chuckle. It's just funny as only today I confirmed I would be in to teach the 23rd and then a few hrs later found that's my test date. Would just a right pain in my   if it wasn't my time and I had to teach other people's children that day, no matter how much I love them all-ish


----------



## Stockport123

Hi all

Wow this is a fast thread to keep up with now I'm back at work.

Lilacheva - how are you doing, have you spoken to st Mary's? You are very patient holding out of the testing. Really hope you get your BFP.

Welcome to all the newbies, congratulations on being PUPO! And welcome to the madness!

Brightkat good luck with your tests.

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test, take care of yourselves.xx


----------



## Mertimazza

Hi Stockport, wanted ask a question if I may, I have a hatched blast on board, did you test early and if so how many days , I have been told to test 13 dpt but I'm sure as it was hatched I could test earlier than that, don't know much about hatching blast but I'm hoping it a good sign.  Thanks


----------



## Stockport123

Hi mertimazza

I tested 11 days past my 5 day transfer. My clinic tells us to wait 18 days past transfer regardless of whether you have a 3 or 5 day transfer but given test times everyone else had been given on here I decided to test after 11 then I tested again after 13 and then again on my OTD.xx


----------



## Mertimazza

Congratulations btw on your BFP, thanks for reply, I'm thinking of testing around 11 days too, I so need this to work, it my last go, am gutted we had none to freeze found out today, I am blessed already my DS is 4 and lov him too bits, just would like to give him a sibling.


----------



## Dolphins

This is torture! Thanks for all of your well wishes, but I think I know how it is going to end unfortunately.    Bleeding on and off for days, pains throughout my 2ww inc. cramping etc. 

The clinic finally got back to me after 3 p.m. and told me that I after wait until Thurs. to retest, and if it's still a faint positive then I will after go in for my bloods doing.  The clinic is miles away, but needs must I suppose.  It is just all the waiting! It is torture!!!!    

xx


----------



## tilly1980

Hi all,

Hope nobody minds me posting on this board but just wanted to reassure *Twinklett * that even if your embryos are not the best quality they can still make it. Your clinic wouldn't have done ET if the embryo's weren't of possible pregnancy quality. I had 2 embryo's put back day 3, one was a 6-cell, the other a 7-cell and both had degrees of fragmentation but I got my BFP last month and have my 7 week scan tomorrow so it can happen. Just keep thinking positive


----------



## Ronnie3007

Hi Girls sorry for lack of contact, I have been in England and have only got back this evening. There is so much to catch up on that for tonight i wont be able to do personals so I apologise now.

 I am so sad to hear of this result for some of you. Please take time out and do not give up on your dream of a family 

 Congratulations to those who have had a great result   

*Dolphins* Sending you a big , please stay positive and don't give up hope   

AFM Well great trip to UK, sad to leave everyone again. OTD was today but due to travelling I wont be able to get it done til tomorrow morning. Very nervous and scared of not getting a BFP. The side affects from the HCG wore off on last Tues, then on Thursday I started to feel very thirsty again and tired. Also my boobs have changed and the milk glands seem to be firming up, so feeling hopeful but dont want to get too positive just in case.

I will let you all know my result as soon as I hear.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Welcome to our new ladies, a few of you today   with the wait

Dolphins sending all the      i can muster     for a positive outcome

Bridge2jones sorry to read your news  

Ronnie3007  for tomorrow

SallySC  for OTD tomorrow

  and           all around

Donna


----------



## 8868dee

Gl all testing tomorrow xxx 

Sorry to all that got a bfn xxx hoping ur turn will happen next time xxx take care of urselfs xxx  

Congrats to all who got a bfp xxx  

Welcome all new 2wwers xxxx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*GOOD LUCK* to all testing today


----------



## TippyToes

Good~Luck to all testing today xxx


----------



## Finky1983

I had a call this morning to say no frosties  although they did make it blast today which is good as they were poor yesterday, so the good one that was put back yesterday I am hoping is good. I asked about the 2eb grade they gave me and they explained that blast grade is 1-6 and at blast stage they say it is a 3 so mine they said that was used yesterday was a early blast, so I feel better today as was worried was like last time, but they informed me my last 2 embies were morules, so am feeling less stressed.

Good luck to testers today


----------



## Dolphins

I have decided to test again tomorrow as I can't wait until Thurs.  I just had quite a bit of abdo. pain this morning, enough to yell out with the pain, which doesn't sound good.  

I'm in pieces at the mo.   Why is life so hard at times.

xx


----------



## lilacheva

tested this morning at day 16 of 18 day wait BFN devastated beyond repair right now , silly question is there any hope do you think ? i was offered any bloods just a hpt 

cant stop crying 
x


----------



## Stockport123

Oh no lilacheva so sorry to hear this. Did you use first response?xx


----------



## jellybaby81

Gosh so much going on. Sorry to all having a rough time. We are all so so strong to to making this journey. 
Lilcheva sorry to hear whats going on. Agree with previous poster about frer it is the best one although exp. I used a diff brand this morn and got barely anything on it yet strong line with first response so maybe go out and get one of those?
Best wishes to all testing today
x


----------



## lilacheva

hi yes i used first response , 

i took my pessarie as i will do another test tomorrow otd i cant see a day making a difference as im bleeding too but who knows could be wrong im probably clinging to false hope i true;y am devastated it was the perfect cycle no problems what so ever its so cruel 
x


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Dolphins*    

*Lila* I am so gutted for you but could it still be too early? Please do not give up hope    

*Jellybaby*    

*AFM* Waiting for the clinic to ring, they said about 2pm so I have an hour to wait. We drove an hour for the blood test then were sent home. This is torture


----------



## Charlotte022

Lilcheva I'm so sorry 

Ronnie good luck

Dolphin could it be too early? 

Finky we were gutted when we didn't have any frosties but the best of the bunch have been put back & we must pray that they make it

Good Luck to all those testing in the next few days, for those of you who tested early & got BFP's how early did you test?


----------



## Stockport123

Lilacheva, so sorry you are going through this   . You are right it is very very cruel. Look after yourself.xx

Charlotte I tested early in terms of what my clinic said as they said to wait 18 days past 5 day transfer. I tested 11 days past 5 day transfer which isn't early really when you look at the OTDs everyone else is given. Generally the advice seems to be 10days after a 5 day transfer and 14 days after a 3 day transfer.xx


----------



## Ronnie3007

Devastated  .  

Good Luck to everyone and i really hope you get your dream of a family. I will keep an eye on you all.


----------



## Stockport123

Sorry to hear that ronnie     xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Ronnie    so very sorry x x

Dolphins     for tomorrows test

Lilacheva    

Will be back later to catch up

 

Donna


----------



## Lovehopes

I am so sorry to hear everyone's difficult few days.  It does seem that however hard the past few months/years have been the 2ww is the worst!!


----------



## Charlotte022

So sorry to hear that Ronnie


----------



## 8868dee

Finky: my blast was an early blast it was graded 2AA and im 4 weeks pregnant so keep up the pma hun xxxx gl xxx

Dolphins: im sorry u still havent got a decinate answer hun xxx i really do jope its good news xxxx fx fx fx

Lilycheva: so sorry for ur bfn hun xxx Hugs   xxx 

Ronnie: so very sorry u got a bfn hun xxx look after urself xx.


----------



## butterfly_469

Going out of my mind  
TMI alert but I need advice!!

I was just about to call the clinic, as this morning I have had heavy watery red blood flow but.. 
It has now stopped and become dry brown bits. I am confused is this the end or the crinone gel?? 

Sorry for the gory details


----------



## Twinklett

*Tilly*, thank you so much for your comment! Fills me with a lot more hope  Congratulations on your BFP and I hope your scan went well today!! xx

*Ronnie* I'm so sorry, my heart goes out to you   xx

*Lilacheva* it's not over yet! Good luck with the test tomorrow hun  xx

*Dolphins* and *butterfly*   x

Hello to everyone else!!  x


----------



## SLW1710

Butterfly - there is mention of watery blood on here reference spotting. Hope it helps:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=266378.0


----------



## butterfly_469

Slw thank you


----------



## Ronnie3007

Thank you girls, it really is a harsh time that we all go thro on this road.  I am now going to look into having my tubes unclipped to try naturally.  Seems so unfair.  Wishing you all lots of luck


----------



## jellybean257

Hi girls.....

Just had my third IUI today and was hoping to be added to your thread.....my OTD is 26th Feb 

Hope u are all well


----------



## Jammy J

Bfn for me too... Not a good day xx


----------



## shelleysugar

SLW - thank you for that link - it's really informative.  
Butterfly - I had a bit of brown spotting in my CM for a few hours but has now gone completely, I hope it's implantation bleeding for you and for me  

Ronnie/Jah/Lilacheva - sorry about your BFNs - this doesn't get any easier does it    Take care of yourselves.

Good luck to everyone on the 2WW.

Shelleysugar x


----------



## scooter5

Hey Girls

I just wanted to send thoughts and hugs to *Ronnie, JAH1* and *lilacheva* - I am so sorry for you all  

xx


----------



## butterfly_469

for it to be a sign of implantation for you Shelley, unfortunately mine has been a lot more than just spotting! 

 hugs to all its been a tough couple of days for a lot of us! xx


----------



## 8868dee

Sorry u got a bfn jah xxx look after urself xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Gl to all the testers tomorrow fx its a better day for testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## lilacheva

thank you so much for your kind words of support its been an awful day one of the worst i have ever had i feel numb inside 

sorry tmi - i have just passed a massive clot has any one else experienced this ? im probably being silly thinking tomorrow i could test positive and it was just the lining being past ??

also how long do i have to wait to use my frozen embryo ? ive decided that if it really is over then i want to use frozen right away 

thanks girls 

congrats to you who have achieved your dream with your bfp 

to all us with bfn  if we show strength get up fight again we will achieve our dreams too xxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

 day on the thread

Jah1,   Ronnie

  for tomorrows OTD Lilacheva
 Shelleysugar and Nat_Anne for OTD tomorrow

Dolphins    for retesting tomorrow

Welcome to jellybean257

  and          all around

Donna


----------



## Lovehopes

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow!  Hope tomorrow brings us better news    

Donna Marie can you please add me to the list? Testing day is 23rd and we had ivf. Thank you!!


----------



## jellybean257

Thanks for adding me to the thread girls.....

I just wanna say sorry to all the girls who got BFN's today...I've been there to many times before so I understand what you are going through !!

I do believe we will all have our day so I'm holding on to that thought to get me through the next two weeks !!!

Fingers crossed and babydust to all those testing tomorrow 

xxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Oh ladies what a tough day on the thread. Ronnie, jah & lilycheva     there's no words to fix your pain xxx
Hope you have some wine lined up to numb it a little xx

Good luck to all that are testing tomorrow
Xx


----------



## Kazzybear

Hi I'm also on 2ww, I am 5dp3dt.  I'm having a bad day, I was fine earlier in the day but after dinner I got really emotional and have been    since!  I have been really positive until now.  Think I'm going


----------



## LoobyC

Hi all, I know what you mean kazzybear about going  !

I'm 3dpiui today (1st one) and had been feeling positive until this evening. Now my cramps and funny tingles have gone Ive convinced myself it hasn't worked. Just want to know!! 

Sending massive   to everyone xxx


----------



## deb1234

Huge hugs to everyone today, those that had bfns and those waiting. My heart goes out to all. A really tough day on here yesterday. 

Lillacheva- I had a failed fresh cycle in October and they said I had to wait two bleeds before I could use the frozen ones. If it comes to you needing your frostie bubsicles then you need that time to get ready emotionally. Hoping it all works out for you and you can save them for next time.


----------



## shelleysugar

Well I'm going to set the tone for the day - I just tested  and got a .  I'm in utter shock!!  I hope it's the first of many today.

Thinking of you all at this time -     

Shelleysugar xxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Congratulations Shelley! Let's hope you're the first of many more


----------



## deb1234

Congratulations Shelleysugar! May there be more bfps to follow.


----------



## Mertimazza

congratulations shellysugar, I have woke this morning to af pains, I'm 3dpt and never had this heavy feeling before, really feels like af is on its way, any advice


----------



## deb1234

Morning mertimazza, too soon to be AF pains, more likely to be good news. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Lovehopes

Congratulations Shelleysugar, brilliant news!!


----------



## TippyToes

Congrats Shelleysugar!            
Mertimazza~ I agree with with Deb1234, too soon for af. Sure its good news!


----------



## Bungles79

I'm testing on Friday but this morning I had some discharge and really feel like AF is coming :-( I know I need to wait for Friday but I'm so scared! :-(

Hope everyone who is testing today gets their BFP 

Xx


----------



## BrightKat

Woohoo good news,   Shelleysugar.

Sorry to see so many BFN's lately I wish you all well.

AFM - feeling like a BFP fraud at the mo as still no symptoms.  Finally get my HCG results back from the docs today


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Jellybean* I really hope it is your time, Good Luck for your OTD    

*BeDazzled* Thank you and yes DH went straight to the fridge and got us a drink, it was very needed!!  Delayed ...      

*Kazzybear* You will do hun, this is such an emotional rollercoaster. You have to stay focussed and positive. Wishing you loads of luck for your OTD    

*Looby* The aches could be from everything your body is going thro, do not see it as a bad sign. Good Luck    

*Deb* 

*Brightkat* Delayed ..............       

*Shelleysugar*       WOOP WOOP  

*AFM* Well it still has not sunk in and wont til my AF arrives. Have stopped the progesterone pessaries so I guess it wont be too far away. Keep praying that the blood test was wrong and maybe i had a late implantation, will soon know. Grasping at straws I know but we are both so shocked that neither or the embies stuck. Off to drs tomorrow to have a word with dr about clips but have an awful feeling it wil be 3,000€ and we cant afford that at the moment . Life sucks at times.

GOOD LUCK to anyone else testing today, lets see loads of


----------



## Dolphins

I was so sorry to hear your news Ronnie.   

I have now decided to brve it out until tomorrow a.m. to retest, as the clinic said.  I didn't think I would ever go through the same torture that I did on my 1st cycle, but such is life.

xx


----------



## Kazzybear

Thank you for your kind words ronnie, and I'm sorry for your test results.  I have been there before and it is crushing, have some hugs


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Dolphins* I have everything crossed for you hun. GOOD LUCK    

*Kazzybear* I have never experienced anything like this. It has opened my eyes wide to how lucky I am to have my children. I think when you find it easy to fall naturally you do take it for granted and do not think about "what if". My heart breaks at what you all go thro to get your dreams.


----------



## Kazzybear

Tbh I don't have much hope, I'm trying to be positive but each time I get to ET with quality embryos but they never stick, I always get AF around 9dpt I could scream.  Anyway this is our last round so whatever the outcome it's time to move on x


----------



## tams1981

Hi ladies congrats for all bfp  

Sorry for all bfn  

Can anyone offer me advise... I stupidly started testing early but followed a fertility clinic "what happens after embryo transfer" advise which say by day 11 past a 3 day transfer there will be enough hcg to detect in test. So I'm now 13dp 2dt and getting a BFN still. Only signs I have is pulling in tummy and soar boobs but I've had this all the way through, I guess from progesterone.

Does anyone think this BFN is definite. I'm just feeling now like I want af to come so I can get ready to start all over again.  gutted 

Best of luck for anyone testing today  
xx


----------



## mimiw

Hi girls
Selfish post alert
I'm 13dp3dt and have started with dark brown spotting. I'm in bits as everything had been going so well. Spoke to clinic who have said could be anything and to just continue and do test on 18th (OTD). 
Really don't know what to do scared to go to the loo incase there is more but also just want to know. 
Trying to keep   and just   one of our 2 might have stuck


----------



## BrightKat

HCG is 19, just had my second test - results on friday.  I'm going crazy here but it's not looking good.

Anyone know if low HCG can go on to full term?


----------



## Ronnie3007

Does anyone know how soon after we stop the progesterone pessaries does our AF normally arrive?  I am dreading it arriving cos then I know it is real and our IVF journey is over  .  Still praying for a miracle for example late implantation which would lead to a neg blood test on day 14.  Also some of you girlies are not testing til day 18, why is that? Sorry just curious.


----------



## tilly1980

*Ronnie * - my AF arrived 10 days after stopping progesterone the last time but everyone is different so it might be quicker than that. 

I also had to wait 18 days after ET to test, it was torture but when my clinic told me to test and I was too scared to test before then in case I burst my little PUPO bubble!


----------



## Lanalynn

Hey ladies. Im also on my 2ww. My beta is on saturday. Im going crazy here. This is my first post but I always read ur posts. I acccidentally took a double dose of femoston (estradiol/progesterone) tablets. My Dr has assigned 4 tablets of each per day. Today I had diarrhea in the morning. Im worried its a side effect of excess progesterone. What do u think? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

I'm also on my 2ww - clinic suggested 23.2.13 for my test . Expect I will test a day or two earlier. 

Sorry lanalynn I'm on daily pessaries so don't know about excesses on tablets. My fear is more lack of progesterone. I read a couple of posts where people are taking every 12 hours so I guess there's a lot of variance to prescriptions. Good luck with Saturday


----------



## 8868dee

Cograts shellysugar xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Tams: i hope its just still too early to test fx fx fx xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Shelleysugar - congratulations    

sorry to hear about BFNS   sending you love Ronnie and all the other ladies 

Brightkat - hope things are better on Friday  

Dolphins  - good luck for retest  

Mimi - don't worry about spotting just yet, I was spotting and bleeding yesterday and have tested positive today, and the bleeding and spotting have stopped.

 for me - can't believe it, I was in bits yesterday thinking it was all over.  Clinic say I have a strong positive at 139 and I am going for another to set my mind at ease on Friday cos I've had bleeding, though it has now stopped


----------



## Charlotte022

Clairabella congrats on ur BFP!


----------



## missycleo

Hello ladies,

I've missed so much, this is such a busy thread!

So sorry and big hugs for all the BFN's   

I am back at work, and strangely enough it seems like the time is going even slower now that when I was at home last week!! AAAAAARGH!  

I am now 11dp2dt, and really, really, really tempted to test early! I have had no symptoms at all, apart from the odd AF cramps which don't last long at all.

This waiting is doing my head in and I am sooooo not a patient person!!


----------



## tams1981

Kangajo- I wouldn't recommend testing early I'm 13dp 2dt and I've had a bfn and been beating myself up for doing it early. I thought I'd accept it easier if I knew earlier. Not the case 

Thanks dee hope your doing well.

Good luck for anyone testing tomoz xx


----------



## TippyToes

Tams~ Please dont lose hope. I took test 11 days past 5 day transfer and had negative result and was beating MY self up, til i took 2 tests on my OTD and got a BFP. I soooooo wish now, that I didnt do other tests now, as was worry for no reason. Fx that you get your positive xxx


----------



## tams1981

Aw thanks tippytoes... It's always good to her a positive story. My hubby told me not to test so early as usual I didn't listen to him lol I think I should have. Hope your doing well xx


----------



## 8868dee

Woohoo claira xxx am so so happy for you x x x

Kanga: i found that the time passed quicker when i went back to work xxx 

Gl to all testers tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

 Shelleysugar and Clairabella on your BFP

Welcome to the new ladies

Lovehope thanks honey have added you to the list 

Dolphins        for tomorrows test honey

NO OTD ladies tomorrow so just spreading some  and  around

Donna


----------



## SallySC

We are BFN.  

Good luck to you all who are BFP or still waiting to find out.


----------



## 8868dee

Sally im so so sorry hun that u got a bfn xzx look after urself x x x


----------



## Lovehopes

Thanks Donna Marie  

Congratulations clairabella!!  

SallySC. I am so sorry


----------



## Clairabella

So sorry Sally   xx


----------



## Mertimazza

Sally I'm really sorry to hear that, look after yourself


----------



## jellybean257

So sorry to hear about all the BFN results   don't give up hope !!

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow !!!  


Xx   xX


----------



## Kazzybear

Sorry Sally


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Hi Donna Marie - could you add me to the list please ICSI embies on board and opt 23.2.13 thanks


----------



## Dolphins

Goodnight everyone.   I am worried about tomorrow, but I will update you with the news as soon as I get it in the morning.  I am not holding out much hope.

xx


----------



## Liora61

Hi all !!

Hope you are surviving the 2WW ...! I have to beautiful blasts on board (ET 6th February)   will test on 18th February.

Good nite !

Liora


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Tams* Step away from the pee sticks . Good Luck    

*Claira*       

*Sally* So sorry hun for you BFN, it is a very sad time and heartbreaking. I cant believe how much it hurts. Take time to let it sink in. 

*Cornish & Liora* Good Luck for your OTD    

*AFM* Well I did the hpt at 4.15am as I woke up for the loo. I got the predictable BFN so I guess I need to start accepting it now . Feeling very angry with DH, he went to work yesterday and did not text or ring me to check how i was. Knowing him it is most probably not a bad thing, just a MAN thing!!! We have the drs this evening but knowing how it works here I wont find out costing til we get to they gynaes which should hopefully be next week.


----------



## mimiw

Hi girls 
Sorry for my selfish post yesterday. 
 to the bfn
 to the bfp
AFM spotting seems to have stopped this morning after a very emotional day yesterday. Trying to stay positive as was only ever old blood. 
   that one of our embies is snuggled up safely. 
Xx


----------



## deb1234

Sorry for your loss ronnie. I know how awful that feels. 
Congratulations to those with bfps. A wonderful journey now lies ahead for you.

Afm - I am 8 days past a 6day transfer (sorry I don't understand the abbreviations people use for that). I felt queasy yesterday and this morning I was actually sick (sorry if tmi). Other than a bit of a headache and the queasy ness I am fine. The rational part of me knows that it is more likely to be a bug as its far too early for that to be a symptom but the desperate part really hopes its a good sign. Clinging on to any last minute hope I can get I guess.


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Ronnie - hugs - so sad and disappointing. Men can be rubbish at times - they just get immersed in what they're doing and don't snap out of it til they're hungry! Hopefully he has plans to be super-hubby today on valentines day (at least they know there's an expectation!)

Deb - a girl after my own heart managing those expectations! It may be a bug ... Or maybe not.


----------



## Pinot

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you? We've just done a nat FET and had a "great looking" fully hatched day 6 blast put back yesterday. Sadly our other little frostie didn't make it but one is back where it belongs. Now just got to   

Donna Marie - here I go again! Can I be added pls? Nat Fet, ET 13th Feb, OTD a ridiculous 24th Fab when they'll be 17 days old. So realistically I shall be testing 21st Feb at 14d   

Will read back and get up to speed with where everyone's at.

Love to all,
Pinot xx


----------



## Sathas

Hi Ladies

Could I join you? I had ET with one good quality blast yesterday 13/02/13. 

OTD should be 23/02/13 but my clinic doesn't do bloods on a weekend. Grrr. So poas OTD 25/02/13.

Congrats to all the BFPs on here recently   sending   and positive vibes to the BFN.

It is my first 2ww so no idea what to expect. Taking one day at a time in this roller coaster!

Xx


----------



## KTC40

HI 
Am 12 days past a 3 day transferof a 4 cell and 7 cell. Average quality embryos.
Did a test today and. BFN and fell AF coming on, not the best news on valentines day 

Congrats. To all the BFP and I know how you feel to all the BFN

Just found out (for all the self funders) the Bridge Clinic do a 3 cycles of  IVF package for £8,000, might start saving


----------



## Dani1987

Hi all new to all this, on my first cycle of Iui will be on my 2ww from Monday! Any one had any successful stories on first attempt at Iui? Baby dust to you all x


----------



## Kazzybear

Hi all congrats to the bfp couples!  Sorry for the bfn

Help, today is 7dp3dt and I'm having some ( sorry tmi) pink crinone when I wiped just there! Had a bit of a meltdown on day 5 but was feeling a lot better now don't know what to think, advise/support much appreciated. 

Thanks in advance x


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Hello Sathas, Hello Pinot. 

Sorry about your BFN kcornfield - I think there are a few clinics that offer packages - I was almost persuaded to go to Swansea Womens Clinic by the deal and it does seem to remove pressures of success. There has to be a better chance of success the more times you try.

Dolphins - here's hoping it's a BFP...

Kazzybear - I am on a 5dt and read to expect implantation, if its happening, to occur over days 6-10 - so that sounds reasonably positive for a 3dt  although I never noticed any implantation bleeding in my previous 2 pregnancies so it is very individual - certainly not a reason to worry at this stage. The good news for you is you are around half way through your 2ww. 

Hi Dani - sorry no IUI info - my clinic said I was too old to try it !

Btw has anyone noticed any side effects to their crinoline or is anyone else on cabergoline ? I am having blurry vision - no headaches but just more difficulty focusing on stuff the other side of the room ?


----------



## Kazzybear

Thanks cornishtwinkle x


----------



## Pinot

*Kazzybear* - I had some "blink and you miss it" pink type spotting when my embies were 9 days old on the cycle that gave me my DD and again at 8 days on a BFP (ended in m/c but was still a BFP).

*Cornishtwinkle* - I've never taken it I'm afraid but tbh, I'd call your Dr. It doesn't sound a nice side effect? 

*Dani* -  I've never had IUI I'm afraid (only ever IVF) but I'm sure someone will be along shortly to say hi

AFM, it's 1dp6dt and I'm totally shattered. Like the yawning constantly type of knackered. I think the stress of waiting for the call yesterday must have really gotten to me. For 2 pins could curl up on the sofa with the dog and go to sleep. Better do some work though.

Love to all,
Pinot xx


----------



## Kazzybear

Thanks Pinot x


----------



## SLW1710

Really sorry to everyone who has gotten a BFN since my last post    Look after yourselves    

Congratulations to all the BFP girls though - fantastic news  

AFM - Despite my bleeding, I still have a BFP (took another HPT this morning).  I am 17dp3dt.  Bleeding started 10dp3dt and stopped 13dp3dt.  Going back to the clinic on Monday to be tested again.  If still BFP, I will get scanned next Friday to check it's not ectopic.  

In the meantime, I guess that makes me pregnant so Donna, may as well have the pom poms in the meantime


----------



## deb1234

Welcome Dani, Sathas and Pinot. 
Congratulations slw         am sure it will be BFP for more than just now so enjoy your pregnancy.

Thanks cornishtwinkle. I keep reading into everything and then having to rein myself in. Am going so crazy. I had a good inkling at this stage last time that it hadn't worked which I don't have this time but the fresh and frozen cycles are different in terms of drugs and therefore side effects. Not too long to wait now though.

Donna Marie - just wanted to say thanks for running the threads for us. This is the 3rd I've been on that you've run and I don't know how I would of coped without them as DH is a typical man about these things and is away a lot. It must take lots of time and it is a good thing that you do.


----------



## sunflower58

Hi all, Happy Valentines day!
Hope everyone is well, sorry to all the BFN's since my last post.
Congrats to all BFP's.

Dani - I'm also on my 2ww with first IUI.
I have read many success stories on FF & online. 
You can do a google search and I'm sure some will come up.
Fingers crossed we both get a BFP  I wish you all the best x

I'm now on day 14! But I'm an 18 day tester. I have no idea why this, but on the plus side only 4 more days to go.
I did test early on day 10 & it was BFN, but I think all you may be right that it was too early!
Since then iv still been getting cramps, AF type pains on and off. Some days none,other days lots.
I also had a little bit of light brownish CM (tmi) on day 11. Found this when I was in shower, I read some info on FF that it could be to do with implantation? But I guess I won't know untill test day.
I haven't had any bleeding, and I'm praying AF doesn't show. Its been 29days since I last had AF,but mines are irregular and last couple of cicles have been all over the place - I had a 12 day cicle, a 24 day &last period was 31 days. So I can't use AF as a guide.
I feel a lot better today, some days it feels like test day is a life time away,time goes so slow! But other days just fly past.
Not long now tho .

Good luck to any testers tomorrow, I will be thinking of you.

X


----------



## bridge2jones

Congratulations SLW, Im so chuffed that retest worked for one of us, bless u, you must be so relieved.  

Love to all the bfns  

Congrats to the BFPs, enjoy this special time xx

I've been looking at the front page of this board and it really is a reality check at just how much of a rare gift pregnancy is - on my first cycle, I thought pregnancy was a dead cert but just looking at the pom poms against the hugs and the reality is that it still isn't a guarantee of a family - but it's the best hope lots of us have and hole were strong enough, we will keep praying and hoping that one day, the lucky ones might just be us.

I need to wean myself off this board now - clinic still can't sign me off as my beta still isn't low enough - but it's a mile away from ever being a viable number. After BFPs then the crash of the BFNs days later, I still can't stop the meds a week on and try to repair my heart and move on. Blindly it's hard. 

I wish all of you luck and happiness and hope to be geeking on here again as soon as this cycle is finally over 

Xxxxx


----------



## scooter5

Hi All

Just wanted to send my thoughts and hugs to those with BFNs 

Huge congratulations to the BFPs - hurrah for you all 

*Dani1987* - welcome to the board and congrats on your first IUI. I'm afraid I'm not an example of first time IUI success but I have heard lots of stories of people who have had first time success so it's most defnitely possible - wishing you the very best of luck; here's hoping you have some beginners luck for a BFP...!  

Totally agree *Bridge2jones* - I always look over the front page before coming into the board in the hope that there'll be loads more BFPs than BFNs. This month seems to have been a really tough one.

oooh *sunflower*, really hope that's a good sign for you - keeping fingers crossed 

AFM, 5dpiui and I think I may somehow have mastered the elusive art of time control as I'm pretty sure it's moving at half its normal pace!!!

Good luck everyone - let's have the BFPs rolling in. xxx


----------



## BrightKat

Bad valentines news here too, mine is confirmed as a chem pregnancy,  HCG down from 19 to 12.

Bridge2jones - this has to be the cruelest joke of this whole process.

Donna can you change my pompoms to hugs  xx


----------



## scooter5

*brightkat* I didn't want to read and run. Thats is really horrible news - I'm so sorry for you. I can't imagine what that must feel like and you're right it is just the cruelest thing. Look after yourself. Thinking of you.   

xx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies, 

It's a   for me.   I'M PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!

It is a long story and it was confirmed just over an hr ago, but my beta level was 1006 after going into clinic today and having a blood test.  I am definately PREGNANT; PREGNANT; PREGNANT;PREGNANT         

xx


----------



## fitzmsa

lilacheva said:


> hi yes i used first response ,
> 
> i took my pessarie as i will do another test tomorrow otd i cant see a day making a difference as im bleeding too but who knows could be wrong im probably clinging to false hope i true;y am devastated it was the perfect cycle no problems what so ever its so cruel
> x


Hi , I am 13 days after ET and I used the Clear Blue Digital this morning and got a positive, then i used First Response which was clearly negative, . (same pee) Just been for a blood test and HCG only 12. But All is not lost yet, I have to go back to do a blood test Monday. I am very upset with the Home Pregnancy tests though!! I feel like you am I clinging to false hope. What if I just did one test? What about you trying another brand? Xxx


----------



## deb1234

Dolphins I am so thrilled for you! You have had such a tough run on this and it's great it's all worked out for you.       

Fitzma - don't give up hope, it seems a few ladies have had odd results from the hpts but most have ended up with a good result. Hang on in there.


----------



## Kazzybear

Donna Marie- can you add me to the board my test day is 23rd x


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Dolphins - I'm so pleased for you. I have just reread the thread as I missed some of the earlier parts of your BFP posts but it really is a good news story. I like to think that I too will get a bfp and it will be natures way of restoring the balance a little of what happened a year ago for both of us. 

So sorry for you brightkat


----------



## Lovehopes

Congratulations slw and dolphins - so so pleased for you!!

Brightkat and bridge2jones - i am so sorry for you, I just can't imagine the heartbreak!

Scooter5 - completely agree with you re the passage of time.  It feels like my test day is NEVER going to come.


----------



## Finky1983

Congrats dolphin, really happy you so glad it turned out to be a BFP xxxx

Big hugs to all the BFNs    

AFM once more someone has just posted their baby scan on **, arghhhhh. Just told DH why I was upset and he doesn't see why I am getting upset about it and reckons I shouldn't get so upset just because we can't have them easy. Sometimes I really wish they were feeling how we are all feeling this 2ww.


----------



## Clairabella

brilliant news SLW and Dolphins   congratulations x

Brightkat and bridge2jones    I know the agony of a chemical and my heart goes out to you, it is so cruel.

Fitzmsa - good luck at blood test on Monday x

Good luck to tomorrow's testers and hope the wait is not dragging too much for everyone xx


----------



## Finky1983

Congrats clariabella   just seen your signature x


----------



## Lomosso

Well done all the BFP's and I'm so sorry for all those BFN's life is so very very unfair.

I have been on the most hideous roller coaster:

Friday 8th Feb - OTD and blood test result was 38 (anything above 25 is a positive). I am told to return on Tuesday.

Monday 11th Feb - I start to bleed and it most definatly isn't spotting.... was in floods of tears and calling people to say it hasn't worked and utterly miserable.

Tuesday 12th Feb - Another OTD and I am in tears to everyone in the clinic (where everyone knows my name I have seen them so often) telling them about the blood....... and surprisingly I am 199? So although I am bleeding I am still positive.  I am told to retest on Monday 18th Feb.

Wednesday 13th Feb - Clots seem to appear and I have stomach cramps and I am put onto an additional pessary.

Today - No bleeding over night but clots in the morning followed by more bleeding.  I call mum in tears as when I had a miscarriage the same happened.  Call the clinic who says that because I did not bleed over night the clots are probably congelled blood.  God my mind is going frantic.  Went to the client and have been put onto injections of progesterone to stop the bleeding.  I can't believe that my DH now has to inject me..... he hates needles and will keel over at the site of this one - it is huge and fat- I have told him to practice on an orange before doing it to me.

Wish me luck!  I really don't think there are any cells in there (I can't call it anything else otherwise I get to emotional). All I know is that if I get a BFP on Monday then the sticky little thing is doing all it can to hang on.

So, all you ladies that worry about bleeding look at me..... and if you are worried speak to your clinic and see if you can get more progesterone.

Crikey..... very long post!!!


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hi ladies,

This is my first post, though I have been lurking around the boards since my first cycle in Dec (which ended up being cancelled due to hyper stimulation. We started treatment again 16th Jan and I'm currently 10 days post 5 day transfer. I have had cramps since the day of transfer, they got worse up until yesterday when I only had sharp pains but not period-type cramps. Today I have started with some spotting, initially pink but now brown and it seems to be getting worse....we got worried so we were naughty and have done HPT and it is negative...trying to muster up some positivity but seems like its all over for us   I have had an underlying feeling that it hasn't worked since last Friday so maybe I should just accept it hasn't? Anyone experienced this and got a positive on OTD (mine isn't until Monday!) 

Good luck to everyone else still in 2ww. Congrats to all those with BFP &   to all those with BFN, this is such a tough journey!

X


----------



## Clairabella

Thanks Finky x sending you lots of   x

Lomosso - good luck for Monday and hope the extra progesterone does the trick  

Daydreamer - hang on til OTD, good luck xx


----------



## Kazzybear

Hi daydreamer, ivf is an agonising journey but if this is not your time don't worry on the positive side your age is in your favour and you respond well to stimulation, your time will come.


----------



## Lomosso

Hi Daydreamer,

Please stay strong, as you will have read on my post I was bleeding and was still positive.  It looks to me like you have tested to early and so your HCG might not be high enough to pick up yet. If you are worried about the bleeding please call your clinic and describe it to them, and if it gets worse call them again or walk in and ask if you can increase the progesterone.  

Good luck sending lots of hugs


----------



## Daydreamer88

Thanks ladies  

Lomosso, it is very reassuring to know bleeding doesn't mean it's the end. I will call the clinic tomorrow to see what they say I just didn't want to bother them as on ET day they said not to call as they can't tell us anything until OTD but I'm sure I won't be the first!! 

Thank u to u all for taking time to reply.

Wishing u all lots of luck


----------



## Shoegirl10

Evening Ladies

I am currently 5dp5dt with 2 blasts on board

Yesterday went to the toilet and had small amount of brown discharge - it has not happened since so touch wood its just a blip!!!

can anyone shed any light on brown discharge at this stage?

Good luck ladies
XX


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hi Rome,

I believe that implantation happens up to day 5 with blast transfers so fingers crossed that's what it is for u 

Good luck!!

X


----------



## Shoegirl10

Thanks
I am hoping that is what it is my heart sank when I saw the brown discharge and have been on knicker watch ever since

How are you feeling?


----------



## Tinks55

I had my ET today, got Hgc test on 25th... I have rested today, travelling back from clinic. What signs should I be looking out? 
I need PMA!


----------



## Daydreamer88

I know, knicker watch is a nightmare I swear people at my work must think I have a problem all the week I have been at the loo every 5 mins!! The good news for u is it seems to have stopped, fingers crossed it stays away too!

I am OK thanku, keeping everything crossed for a miracle and trying not to feel too negative  

Tinks...I am an obsessive looking for signs but I have learnt that there is no telling what most signs mean. But good luck & sending lots of positivity your way!! 

X


----------



## Shoegirl10

no signs really until about 5- 6 weeks pregnant
I am currently on steroids, aspirin, gestone and clexane so I know this combination will mask any pregnancy symptoms
I have had tugging and dull aches but nothing I that screams "pregnant or af on her way"


I am too on knicker watch!!! awful isnt it!!! I am always going to the toilet!!
XXX


----------



## Tinks55

Thank you. I'm also on steroids, aspirin clexane and cyclogest. I think far too much, which is not good. 

Good luck to you all


----------



## Tinks55

Sorry forgot to ask...is there anything I should be avoiding, the clinic advised against hot baths, swimming, hair dye! I should eat healthy


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Welcome to the new ladies joining today  with the 2ww

List has just been updated 

Deb1234, aaw thank you for your comment hun, i know just how awful my 2ww's were i truly hope that this time is your time honey

BrightKat so very sorry to read your news   

Dolphins so very pleased for you fab HCG level honey

A few testerst tomorrow

 to Jomo20, Lilp, JL1987 and Megsk1 for testing tomorrow on your OTD's

 to those ladies who have recieved BFN

  and        all around

Donna


----------



## Clairabella

Rome I had brown spotting and some bleeding and tested positive yesterday, plus pessaries sometimes cause discharge. Fingers crossed you are having a little bit of implantation blood x


----------



## mimiw

Dolphins I'm so pleased for you and you have given me hope this isn't truely over as my brown spotting has turned dark red and heavier. OTD not till Monday (18dp3dt) I'm trying to stay strong and not test early but feeling hard to keep positive. Just wish I knew one way or another. 
Please send   and   for us


----------



## Dolphins

Congratulations Clairabella  , and thank you all for your well wishes.  I still can't quite believe it, but it's happening!

Our scan is booked for the 26th Feb. which is another 2 wks away, so another 2ww, and I guess we should know more then.  My DP is being extra cautious, and said he won't really take it in until we go for the scan.  I don't blame him, as it won't be probably real I guess until we hear an heartbeat.  We don't want to tempt fate.

Mimiw - thank you for saying that my story gives you hope, because until we got the blood test results back this afternoon I was still thinking that it was 'all over' again.  That sadly it was going to be another biochemical pregnancy.  If I can be an inspiration to others, then it has been worth telling my story.  I sincerely, hope and pray that you will get your dream also, and all the other lovely ladies on here.       The very best of luck for Monday. xxx


----------



## Mertimazza

Morning all, good luck to everyone today who are testing.

I woke early this morning couldn't sleep so decided to test as I have loads , I am 5dpt of two blasts one was hatched, I have been feeling dull ache in belly since day one, doctor said it was my overies as I had mild ohss, anyway I got a really faint positive !!! Could it be true or do ou think its the trigger


----------



## TippyToes

Morning Mertimazza~ It really is too early to test. It is possible that trigger is still in your system. I did a test 5 days after 5dt, just to see if trigger was out my system and it was negative, so i knew. It really is hard to tell at the moment. I would leave it a bit longer before testing again    
Also any ladies testing on 11dp5dt, it says in alot of places that HCG should be in your system now, well this is not always the case. I tested 11dp5dt and had a negative and when i tested on 14dpt, I got a BFP. So there IS hope and remember that all days vary. 
EVERY woman is different and EVERY pregnancy is different. 
Good~luck to testers this morning!


----------



## Shoegirl10

Morning All

Congrats all the BFPs
Since Wednesday no more brown discharge!! So praying it was a one off!!
I am 6dp5dt and although I am tempted to test part of me is happy to stay in sweet ignorance bliss and not worry about it!!!   

Have a great Friady ladies
XX


----------



## hopepaige

hi there to everyone  

i was wondering if i could join u all on this crazy crazy journey we find ourselves on  
I can officially say I am PUPO.  

Had 3 beautiful 5dayblasts put back in. I feel so relaxed its scary    haha but I just have such good feelings   
the doctor made a joke with us and asked us if we have a big house	
haha cause they r such good looking embies.   
I'm off work till monday so I'm just goin to have a nice relaxing long weekend and hope that my little embies r snuggling in tight. Mommy loves u so much already please stay with us.	

would love to get chatting to you ladies and see if we can try keep each other sain till otd day


----------



## donn1

hi all
Many congrats to all the bfps and huge hugs to the bfns, its all so emotionally difficult, and the 2 ww is one of the hardest parts to get through.  just wondered if i could post here.
dont know if there is a thread for 2ww trying naturally ?  anyway, i am due on tommorrow and have had back pain, clear discharge, cramps lots of, nipples are darker, and a really intense one off pain on day 10, dont know if it was implantation or not, did the deed at the right time, what am wondering is does anyone else have implantation pain and not just cramps? oh and am now the right old age of 44 

hanks for any replies
lindsay


----------



## Bungles79

Morning girls,

Did my test this morning and it was a BFN, gutted!

 to everyone who have also had a BFN, congrats to all the BFPs!!

Xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Sorry to hear that bungles x


----------



## hopepaige

so sorry to hear about your bfn bungles


----------



## 4hope

Hi Donna can you remove me from the front af arrived with a bang!! Will be starting tamoxifen in march good luck everyone xx


----------



## Kazzybear

Sorry bungles    

Good luck to all testing today   

I'm 8dp3dt and although I have been having continuous cramps since ET today I really feel like AF is coming, can this be normal? I can't really remember feeling this on previous cycles, think my AF just appeared. 

Sorry 4 hope


----------



## Ronnie3007

*SLW*      

*Sunflower* Good Luck    

*Bridge & BrightKat*    Don't give up 

*Dolphins* OMG that Beta is FANTASTIC sooooo sooooo chuffed for you hunni      

*Fitz* Stay positive hun    

*Finky*  Even tho I have had 4 natural babies, since this BFN I am struggling with seeing babies and preg women, I guess its a natural response to what we have to go thro 

*Lomosso* Lots of luck hunni    

*Daydreamer*    

*Rome* Good Luck and I agree it sounds like implantation bleeding    

*Tinks* Congrats on being PUPO, lots of rest now for the 2ww. Good Luck    

*Mimi* Stay positive and Good Luck for your OTD    

*Mertimezza* Step away from the pee sticks  Good Luck    

*Hopepaige* Congrats on being PUPO, enjoy the rest and Good Luck for OTD   

*Donn* Good Luck    

*Bungles & 4hope* So sorry for your BFN, sending you lots of love and please do not give up 

*AFM* Well DH came in yesterday morning with a lovely bouquet of roses, balloon and a bottle of wine . It seems everytime he tried to ring me he was called away (he is a firefighter for the MOD) and then realised he had no credit to text me!! I forgave him . Today AF has arrived  lovely! DH is ringing Gynae's for me today (they dont speak good English on reception) so we should hopefully have appt for next week to discuss the clip removal. Praying we can get this done on my health insurance 

Wishing everyone loads of luck for testing today


----------



## Shoegirl10

sorry to hear about the BFNs   and congrats on the BFP  

Hope everyone is ok and keeping as sane as possible!!!!

Me I am enjoying living in this bubble of "am I? arnt I?" I am in no hurry to test!!

I have had no brown discharge now for 2 days and praying that it was a one off.
I have slight twinges but nothing really to report - I am now 6dp5dt!! 

Good luck and   to everyone 
xxx


----------



## megsk1

Afternoon ladies,

DW had her blood test today at the clinic and....

It's a   !!!

We also did a HPT this morning - First Response Early Result - and it was a very faint positive. A line is a line but we were eager to get some reassurance, and it came up as a definite positive on blood test after a very nerve-wracking half hour wait in the clinic. DW and I are both in shock but obviously over the moon!!! Feeling very lucky to get to this stage on our first go. Our next appointment is 14 March, the first scan at 7 weeks 6 days, when we find out how many we have.

The cherry on top was that the recipient got a   too.  

Thanks to all for your amazing support over the past couple months. Good luck to everyone still waiting... xx

Megs x


----------



## Kazzybear

Congratulations megsk1


----------



## Lovehopes

Bungles and 4hope - I am so sorry to hear about your BFNs  

I am 5dp3dt and despite the fact that I am sometimes impatient to test and wish my OTD would hurry up  am also with Rome and love being in the bubble of hope and possibility.  I have sore boobs ad crampy, bloated tummy but realistically I assume that is just all the drugs I have put in my body for the past few months.

I think I am driving dh crazy with my daily updates of what is hopefully happening with our little one, I don't think he realises how attached and emotionally invested I am already!

megski1 congratulations on your wonderful news!!  

xxx


----------



## LilP

Good afternoon everyone

Just wanted to give you all an update.  10 dpt - I started spotting that evening so on 11 dpt I took a hpt which to my joy come out positive. I kept spotting to lightly bleeding from then on & I kept taking test every morning which kept coming out positive right up to 13dpt.  14dpt the test came negative & in my mind because i had bought a different brand of test it was wrong so went back out and got another 2 different test.  Second test was again negative.  Today was the OTD - so did the sample in the morning and with the last test I had took it again & again it was negative.  The OT was also a BFN.  This was my first ivf cycle and for those 3 days of getting the positive test results I was just absolutely brilliant.  I thought, yes!! Finally I am on the right side of the stats this time.  But then it wasn't.  I am absolutely gutted as with getting the 3 positive test makes me feel like we were soooooo close.  I am not sure what we will do next, if we will do another round or not as it is an expensive and it was really a whole lot more emotionally draining than I ever expected.  Apparently it will take about 2 cycles for my body to get itself back to the way is should be hormonally.

So I am signing off for a bit while I get myself back together. As I feel like i am emotionally and physically drained.  I am swinging between crying   uncontrollably & anger/disappointment.

To all those that have gotten the BFP congratulations I am so happy for you all & for those with the BFN I am sorry.  I wish all of you the very best.  

thank you for all the information and support it has helped me through this process immensely.



Lilp


----------



## Kazzybear

Lilp I'm so sorry to hear that     
This game is so cruel!  I know how you feel right now as I have been here before but trust me give yourself time to recover, be honest about how you feel ( don't bottle it up) and I promise you will find your strength again xxxxx


----------



## JL1987

Hi ladies. Got another BFP today. First scan arranged for the 28th of this month when I'll be 6 weeks pregnant.   
All the best for all you other ladies testing today.   xx


----------



## LoobyC

Congrats to all this getting their BFPs, and good luck and lots of   to those who didn't this time.

Here's hoping its just the start of many BFPs for the rest of us still on 2WW!!   

Looby

Ps - am 6 days into the wait, almost officially lost the plot!!


----------



## Liora61

Hi girls 

congrats to all the BFP !! 

Big hugs to the BFN my heart goes for you and I truly wish I could find words to make you feel better  



I will test on Monday (18.02.13)... 

Take care all of you ! 

Liora


----------



## Ronnie3007

Hi Girls, well yesterday morning he came in from work with a lovely bouquet of roses, balloon with I Love You on and a bottle of wine  . Also explained that everytime he tried to ring me from work he got called away (he is an MOD firefighter), also he went to bed last night and saw my text but could not reply due to lack of credit. MEN!!!  So I have forgiven him especially after he cooked a lovely yummy Steak dinner last night.  My gynae appt is 1st March, which is further away than i would have liked but have to be patient.  Praying for good news   . Oh and the lovely AF has arrived today so I feel yuk!!!!  

Good Luck everyone xxx


----------



## L21

Hey all,

I got a BFP on 13th Feb (i'm was 13 days post IUI) and was delighted. However, my blood test only shows an HCG level of 10 which is not good at all. Being retested tomorrow. Anyone know if this is just game over??

Thanks.
xx


----------



## bridge2jones

Hi Louie
I had same last week - 3 days of BFPs on shop bought tests then bfn on clinics test so had beta blood test this Monday and measured 28.5 which clinic said should have been 500+ by that stage, 19 days post transfer then. Had another beta today and down to 16 so been taking off meds and all over for us.  

You're earlier in cycle than me so don't lose hope - but after our first beta, I did loads of research on web and found very few positive stories - I'm hoping yours will be one of them. Hang on in there, I do know how hard it is xxxxxx


----------



## butterfly_469

Seem to have missed a fair bit on here, been keeping busy trying to get through these days!

Congrats to the   ladies 

Sorry to hear about the negatives     

Just to update on me, I started bleeding Mon Dark red/ brown with some cramping. This got worse Tues, lots of cramping, clots and heavy bleeds but on and off. Wed was pretty much the same as Tues. Then from Thurs to today it has just been thick brown discharge, not really any cramps at all. So it's OTD tomo and I'm keeping all fingers and toes crossed. I have read some recent stories on here that have given me hope for tomo!

See what tomo brings   for a miracle


----------



## Bungles79

Just wanted to say I may not have posted a great deal however this thread has been a huge help to me! Best of luck to everyone. We are waiting now to start FET xx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Butterfly* Everything is crossed for you hun


----------



## Lovehopes

Thinking of you butterfly.  Sending you lots of   and   for tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Congrats to all todays BFPs!! 

&   to all BFNs, it's looking very very likely I will be joining u as my af has come in full flow today with awful cramps  

Good luck for tomorrow butterfly  

Hope everyone is doing OK 

X


----------



## sunflower58

Hi all, Congrats to all who got BFP.
My heart goes out to you all who got BFN.
Take care xx

Just a quick question, has anyone had sickness on their 2ww?
I'm 15 days post IUI, I had my last period 30 days ago (however they are irregular)
Last period was a 31 day cycle & I took clomid on day 2 - day 6. I also had the ovulation injection on day 13 of last cycle.
I havnt took another drugs. I took a HPT on day 10 it was Neg, I think it was probably too early, I also had light brownish cm on either day 10 or 11.
I have had AF type pains on and off since IUI. However I started to get sickness on day 13 and day 14.
Could this be related? 
My test date is the 18th
X


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Lilp sorry to hear of your result   

Megsk1 and JL1987 fab news ladies  

 to tomorrows testers Butterfly_469 and leanner27   

Sending   and        all around

Donna


----------



## deb1234

Hi sunflower, I have had queasiness on and off since Wednesday and was sick yesterday. I didn't have any this morning so wrote it off but it came back this afternoon. I had a 6 day transfer on the 7th. Realistically I know it's most likely to be the drugs, a bug, nerves or in my head as nausea doesn't usually start until much later but I am still clinging on to a bit of hope that its a good sign. My sister says with her 2nd natural pregnancy she had sickness, bleeding and a negative test before she got her positive. None of this has probably helped but didn't want to read and run.

It does send you a bit crazy doesn't it! Good luck on this mad mad journey.


----------



## sunflower58

Hi Deb - thanks for your reply, yes I thought it was a bug too but as soon as it happened I felt fine. I havnt had any today.
Yes it does drive you mad. I found the first week the hardest, then I just tried to keep myself busy in the second week. I feel that time goes so slow for days, then speeds up and vice versa.
I only have the weekend to wait now as I'm testing Monday!
I hope time goes fast for u & I also hope you get a BFP  All the best xx


----------



## LoobyC

Evening all

Well after a pretty rubbish day all round I've now been my own worst enemy and POAS!!! of course I got a -ve, but because of a really vivid dream I had last night where I got a +ve I thought, why not??!  

Am now in a completely negative frame of mind, certain that all the mild cramps I've been getting and funny little flutters etc are just down to a mixture of my imagine and the evil witch gearing up to come early!!  

So upset and angry with myself and still have another week to go!!


----------



## Dani1987

Hi just read your comment! Just wanted to say good luck for Monday! Have my first Iui on Monday!! X


----------



## Liora61

Hey Sunflower 

Testing on moday too ! Will think about you  

And good luck dani !

Liora


----------



## Daydreamer88

Looby, definitely too early to test. i too had a dream of a positive test early in my 2ww...its so disappointing to wake up & realise its not really happened!! 

Keep going u r half way there!  

Sunflower & Liora...good luck for OTD on Monday, my test day too!  

X


----------



## sunflower58

Hi Looby, I'm sorry you are feeling down/upset etc, this is my first treatment & I'm still clueless about it all but if you still have a week to go, it could be that you tested early?
I tested early and it was neg, I'm just praying I tested too early too.
I hope everything works out for you, take care xx

Dani - thankyou, Goodluck for Monday  It was my first iui too & I honestly didn't find it as bad as I thought it would have been, so I'm sure you will be fine x

Liora (sorry if I have spelt ur name wrong) Thanks & Goodluck to you too. I hoping we both get a BFP!

Good luck to any testers tomorrow, I will be thinking of you all x


----------



## deb1234

If they had left my cycle to do its thing my period would start today although OTD is the 19th. I really couldn't sleep thinking about it so thought I'd put myself out of my misery so I could get on with life. At 4 this morning I did 2 tests, one first response and one clear blue. Both are positive! Pleeeeaaase let this be real and not a false result. I haven't tested too early have I?


----------



## TippyToes

Deb, I see on front page your OTD is 19th Feb. 16th Today and it looks like you are pregnant! 
CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Deb - brilliant news!   My period is also due several days before the otd, which makes it extra hard to wait! So very pleased for you - what are your next steps?


----------



## deb1234

Thank you. I don't think I will fully believe it until the scan. As for next steps I am going to have to go with my usual - panic!


----------



## Luv one

Good morning ladies,

I have been reading in silence. Sorry to all bfn  

Debs and anyone who got bfp congrats  

My otd is tomorrow but tested early and got BFP so will confirm with blood test next week..

Good luck to ladies testing soon xx


----------



## deb1234

Congratulations luv one


----------



## Lovehopes

Deb and luv one - congratulations!!!   

Lets hope that's going to start a run of BFPs


----------



## Finky1983

Debs and luv one congrats    

AFM one week to go til OTD arghhhhh


----------



## danielle1370

Hi girlies I've not been on this board too much this month but just wanted to say congratulations to all the bfp, hopefully this is the start of some good luck.

So sorry to all the bfn, I can't imagine what that's like as so many of you seem so much further on in treatment than myself but big hugs to you all.

Afm it's day 29 today with no sign of af but im leaving testing until day 33 which is Wednesday? How im holding out I do not know. this month I feel really scared of another disappointment as our next step is ivf next month and I would have loved success this month without going onto that next step so much but I guess that's like everyone on here.

Anyways good luck for everyone testing tomorrow xx


----------



## Lovehopes

One week for me too Finky!!    Feels like it is never going to get here!


----------



## tams1981

Congrats to all the bfp.

My day has arrived and its a BFN for me.

Good luck other testers today xx


----------



## Lovehopes

Oh tams, I am so sorry xxx


----------



## tams1981

Thanks lovehopes, I'm getting straight back on though ASAP my appointment is 27th feb so not long to find out my new plan 

Loads of   to anyone with bfn xx


----------



## butterfly_469

Wow this thread is so busy! 

OTD is here, as expected it was a BFN for me this morning  

Good luck to all 
Xxx


----------



## tams1981

I was looking out for you butterfly... I'm sorry to here that same here  xx


----------



## butterfly_469

Tams     it's really tough!


----------



## tams1981

I'm booked back into the clinic butterfly for 27th feb to get my new plan. More waiting and wishing time away 

Hope your ok. 

just need my af to come now to get ready for next part xx


----------



## butterfly_469

I've got to phone monday for a follow up appt. Not sure what will happen for me, I expect it will be waiting for EC again as I had no frosties.  Hope the next one works out well for you, Did you get frosties? 
I will be stopping my crinone as of today, not sure if I will bleed more as I've already bled. More questions... More waiting..!!

Good luck tams xx


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi butterfly I'm so sorry Hun, I did bleed heavier when I stopped the meds, I started to bleed day before OTD. 

Tams that's great you have another appointment so soon.

We have just been given the go ahead to call up on next af to try and get booked in next cycle. Fingers crossed we can.


----------



## shelleysugar

So sorry butterfly  , a chat with the consultant is definitely a good idea, take care x


----------



## Tinks55

Sorry to hear of bfn's and congratulations on the bfp's. 

Would anyone recommend accupunture on the 2ww, I had one session before egg collection....

Many thanks


----------



## Pinot

Hi Ladies,


Sending massive    For the ladies testing bfn. It really is awful and we know how you're feeling. 


Congrats to all the BFPs   


finky - don't you just wish we had a fast forward button?!


Tinks - acu didn't work for me (I actually got pg on the IVF I stopped it!) but some swear by it. I don't think it will "make IVF work" (clinics would prescribe it otherwise) but if it relaxes you then it's a good thing. Just my opinion of course


AFM I've been a right moody wot sit today. Just feeling really    Mega tiredness has worn off and not feeling hopeful. Bizarrely I was hanging some clothes away earlier and came across a Mum 2 b hanger even tho maternity clothes are long since in the loft. Thing is, the last time I saw it was on a 2ww last yr when I got a BFP! So this of course made me cry like the hormonally challenged, cyclogest addled idiot I am! I think I'd pay several hundred extra on IVF if you could be put to sleep for the 2ww!


Love to all
Pinot xx


----------



## dingle123

Hi ladies,

Had 2 blasts put back today so officially PUPO! OTD is 25th Feb.

Lots of   for us all!

Xx


----------



## Finky1983

Oh m god *pinot* I tilt tale agree, so wish I could fast forward. When is your OTD? Mine is next Saturday but tempted to do it Friday as I have to go and teach children to dance sat morning. Does anyone think this would early?

Love your thing of paying to be out to sleep for 2ww, just told DH and he agrees haha


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Tams1981 and Butterfly_469 sorry to read your news   

Welcome to the new ladies

Deb1234 and Luv One 

  and         all around

Donna


----------



## jellybean257

Sorry to hear all the BFNs on the thread...it sooo tough 

How's everyone getting through the dreaded 2ww ? I'm actually a lot calmer than usual although I'm using Cyclogest for the first time and have to say I probably woul prefer to do injections day I day out as opposed to the pessaries lol !!!  Ah well, whatever works !!

Hope to see some more BFPs here soon !!!!! 


Xx   xX   xX


----------



## mimiw

Congrats to the bfp's and   to the bfn
I'm still in no mans land. Dark brown spotting on Wednesday went to red bleeding Thursday and Friday although never to full AF. Passed some tissue yesterday and now seems to have almost stopped apart from when I go to the toilet. Sorry for tmi!!
Our OTD is Monday as we have a 18 day wait post ET have spoken to hospital twice who have just said continue as may just have been one coming away. Know it's not great but trying to stay positive. 
Was tempted to test this morning but don't think I'll believe the result until Monday. 
Please send us   and


----------



## jellybean257

Sending loads of . .  *mimiw*

Hope everything works out for u xxxx.


----------



## pinksnowfairy

hi ladies 

looking for some advice

i had a 5 day embie transferred on 9/2/13 - have been given otd as 21/2/13 - Ive tested very early - I'm very naughty and couldn't help myself - Ive actually done 3 I'm out of control lol...I'm just wondering how accurate the result actually is?? Ive got 5 days left before testing

any advice would be appreciated

thanks girls  x x


----------



## frenchie999

Hello can i join your page please  I have two 2 day embryos put back yesterday morning (15th feb), i never even knew you could get two days put back, anyway they have given me a testing date of 4th march...thats ages away, i was wondering if i could get away with 28th feb instead, what you all think?! x


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Naughty pinksnow. I'm a couple of days after you so would have said to you waayyy too early but if the result was a positive, I would think its probably accurate. Don't know what the other ladies think?

Welcome frenchie

Good luck mimiw  

Afm can't believe I still have 7 days til I test - my vision is still a bit fuzzy but went to the gp and he reckons it might be linked to the progesterone pessaries. They sure don't make you feel good.

So sorry to today's bfns and congrats bfps


----------



## Lovehopes

Mimiw sending you loads of       and


----------



## pinksnowfairy

cornishtiwnkle - i know im very naughty oops - it was positive it was a faint line but still could see it - so not sure if its trigger shot or not....

what does everyone think? x


----------



## Kazzybear

Hi pinksnowfairy, great news on your bfp x


----------



## pinksnowfairy

hi kazzybear not sure its a bfp just yet - otd isnt until 21st so not sure if its the drugs....

only another 5 days though x x


----------



## Kazzybear

Looks good tho xx


----------



## pinksnowfairy

trying to not get my hopes up....hard though x x


----------



## Kazzybear

I know what you mean, I have until next sat to wait! My clinic leave it longer, had 3dt on 7th.  I feel like AF is coming, has been like this since Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Dani1987

Hi all.... Thankyou for all your replys! Keep getting abit behind with all the posts lol but anyone on first Iui? Any good tips?? How big we're your follicles when you did the Iui? And did anyone do it with injections? Xx


----------



## pinksnowfairy

ive felt like that - im sure its a good sign and not necessarily af coming so dont panic - have you done a test at all? x


----------



## Kazzybear

No not yet, might wait until midweek, it's so frustrating! Going back to work on wed so might test before that!


----------



## pinksnowfairy

i havnt been able to help myself lol....just so desperate to know....

how are you feeling about it all? x


----------



## Kazzybear

I've been ok actually just time is passing slowly.  I had forgot how crazy this 2ww makes you! Xx


----------



## Luv one

Hi ladies looks like I had a chemical it now says 'not pregnant' I can't believe it... that will teach me!!! but it was good while it lasted.


----------



## Kazzybear

Aw sorry luv one, that's really cruel!


----------



## bridge2jones

Sorry Luv One - I've just had one too this cycle, it really is cruel.

Look after yourself xxx


----------



## Teena_Russell

Hi Donna.. 

Please can you add me to your list please. Had 2d transfer on 11/2 so OTD for me is 
27/2/13.  Thank you. 

Hi ladies.. Been watching this thread for a little while and decided I need some company on this 2ww now as its driving me crazy. Probably last one for us so makes it all the harder. 
Great news to all the bfp and my heart goes out to bfn I know how hard it is. 

Look forward to joining you on the ups and downs if the next couple of weeks. I'm starting to analyse everything now as this tomf on my last 2 failed cycles I got period pain for 5 days before ad arrived! So will be on knocker watch soon! Also so tired.. Reading up think that's the prognova tablets. 
Well happy Sunday to you all.  

Me. 38. (Just!) - fibroids, low AMH DH 43 - cancer at 12 so using DS
Trying to conceive for 3 years. 

Started journey  march 2010. 
Tests showed fibroids 
Oct 10 - hysteroscopy
Jan 11 - ICSI - only 3 eggs. BFN
Aug 11 - ICSI - only 1 egg failed to fertilise
Jan 12 - ICSI - 3 eggs again, 2 put back, BFN
I frozen.. More tests. 6 more fibroids grown back need to be removed before we go further. 
Had a break as got married in oct 12.
Nov 12 - zoladex 
Dec 12 - hysteroscopy - fibroids removed & zoladex
Jan 13 - start dr for fet transfer. Luckily frostie survived the thaw! Was a 4 cell and lost one in the thawing process but doubled to A 6 cell by our arrival at the clinic. Transfer date 11/2. OTD 27/2.
Have everything crossed.


----------



## Kazzybear

Hi Tina, welcome to thread.  This site s so helpful isn't it?  stopped me going  , sounds like you have had a rough time of it.  I'm on day 10 of 2ww now.  I have to say 2nd week better than first but by this time last 2 rounds I would of had AF by now so that has given me some hope, I think this will be our last round also.


----------



## deb1234

Am so sorry luv one. It is very cruel. Not to try and build false hope but are you sure it wasn't a false negative? Bigs hugs to you


----------



## pinksnowfairy

what exactly is a chemical pregnancy?? x x


----------



## dingle123

*Donna* - can you please add me to the list - ET - 16th Feb and OTD is 26th xxx

Morning ladies, how is everyone doing?

I'm 1dp5dt which of course isn't very exciting, far too early for symptoms 

*Luv One* - I'm sorry to hear your news re: chemical 

Lots of  to everyone xxx


----------



## Mertimazza

Luv one sending you a big  , good luck to everyone testing today, Afm- I decided to test again after testing positive 5dpt, now 7dpt and it positive again a lot stronger line too, I'm thinking  it can't be trigger as that was 14 days ago and only had 250 dose. Gonna book blood test for Wednesday


----------



## dingle123

*Mertimazza* - congrats! Hope beta numbers are nice and high!


----------



## missycleo

Good Morning Ladies

I have missed so much!  

For all the BFN's, I'm so sorry, it is just horrible   

But big congrats to all the BFP's, lets hope the positive energy continues!  

AFM, I am being soooo good!!! No early testing for me (don't ask me how) I still have 2 days til OTD and its doing my head in  , but I am adamant that I won't test til the day, I don't want to burst my PUPO bubble    .

Its not helping that I have been one serious grumpy cow   over the last few days, maybe I'm just stressed with all this waiting, but my poor DP has bore the brunt of it all (oh well, he'll get no sympathy from me!!)

Sending everyone hugs and babydust


----------



## Teena_Russell

Thanks kazza.im on day 8... Half way through tomorrow as my clinic test after 18 days. 
Only time in my life I want time to go quickly and it doesn't ! 
I'm the same as you with regards to af. Both failed ivf's I came on, on day 12.. Which would be Thursday.. Eek. I also had period paid from day 7 on 2 previous attempts but none yet? Maybe different this time though as fet not fresh. We can but hope though. Being totally spoilt today by DH. Bacon but tie in bed.. Bless them they try to do their bit. Went back to work yesterday after 5 days rest thought I'd be better with something to take my mind off things.


----------



## Finky1983

*luvone* I am so sorry to hear your sad news Hun


----------



## Liora61

Oh *luvone* I m so sorry ! As usual I never really know what to say :s 

Congrats for the BFP's of course !! 

As for me ... 11dp5dt and waiting for my blood test tomorrow... Will POAS tomorrow morning... So the test will only confirm the result.

Sending you all baby dust from sunny Normandy !

Love

Liora


----------



## Kazzybear

Teena, the last rounds I think AF came for me on day 9 post transfer so I was worried on fri! But no bleeding yet!  However I have had cramping since ET and had some pink crinone 7dp3dt so I'm hoping that's a good sign, obviously I'm wary of getting hopes up but keeping positive, it's a crazy time this 2ww.  Anyway wish you luck and everybody on 2ww.

To all with bfn I'm so sorry, I know how gutting it is


----------



## Kazzybear

Does anyone know hen AF would be due after ivf, is EC counted as day of ovulating, confused.com 
Thanks n advance x


----------



## deb1234

Kazzybear - I counted EC as ovulation day last time so 14 days from there. For the frozen cycle I took the age of the blastocyst off of the 14 days.  I don't know if I'm right but its only the first part of the cycle that varies. After ovulation it's always 14 days. The progesterone can make a difference with some people. Mine was dead on schedule that cycle though


----------



## hopepaige

Hi there 
Please can you add me to the list I am on 3dp5dt and am going mad.   I had 3x 5day blasts transferred on 14 Feb and otd is 26th.

How have you all been feeling? I no im still early days but was wondering if anyone else has had these sort of feelings? My lower stomach just feel so “heavy” and bloated. This morning I had a bit of white discharge ( sorry tmi )  otherwise nothing. I don’t know if this means anything or if im just reading to much into all my symptoms?  

Teena you lucky girl so spoilt.   Shame our dh they do really try  

Im so sorry luv one this journey is so difficult   

Mertimazza a big congrats you no its bfp for a reason wow so exciting  

Liora all the best for tomorrow this is your time love  

Kazz as far as im aware EC and ovulation are same date so yeah 14 days after that should be af (hoping not)   
To everyone testing, all the best    and to the bfn    

Would love to hear from u thanks 
Hope


----------



## Mertimazza

Hopepaige I have had heavy feeling since transfer day,that's why I tested early , I have never had that feelin before in any of the previous ivf.s I've done.  Sounds like you have 3 good one on board, the 2ww is so horrible, I'm so pleased that we have forums like this otherwise I think we would all go mad!!,, good luck with your wait and I'll keep an eye out to see how your doing


----------



## hopepaige

thanks Mertimazza yeah this is my 3rd time and im just so hoping and   this is it. Like you i neva had this feelin in both my previous cycles so thats why im starting to hope and pray this is positive.    im tellin you FF has been my saving grace all these mths cause it just helps to no you are not alone. Like you saying you have had these feelings as well is such a relief. Thank you so so much   im sure after 2 bfp tests then its a confirmation but good good luck for wednesday will also keep a watch for you and see your wed confirmation


----------



## Kazzybear

Thanks for reply's guys,  hopepaige I totally agree, this site is a great support system!  X


----------



## frenchie999

Hey! I know it's obviously too early to symptom spot for me but I've been having some really vivid dreams, every night! Everything is so real in them, do the pessarries contribute toward this?! It's a bit odd that's all!


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hey ladies,

Just looked back over last few pages since I posted last. Glad to see there has been a few BFPs and a few of you with really good signs! 

 to everyone else with BFN, it's so cruel! Wish I had words to make it better for us all! 

As it is all over for me I will be moving on to the other board but wanted to wish lots of good luck &   to everyone else testing this month! I have found this post very helpful in keeping sane during most of my 2ww, even when I wasn't posting so thanku to u all  

Lots of love to everyone xx


----------



## danielle1370

Hi, all over for me this month. Af arrived this morning and ruined what's left of the weekend. Roll on April when we start our ivf journey xx


----------



## dingle123

Very sorry to read about the BFN's - sending you ladies a


----------



## hopepaige

Sorry to read all the bfn on here today


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Such a sad day all around with so many BFN         

Luv One so sorry to read of your news today   

Danielle1370, i have seen you on a few of these threads, i truly hope that your IVF in April brings you your much longed for BFP  

Sunflower58 and Mimiw      and lots of  for OTD tomorrow
to anyone else testing tomorrow 

  and                       

Donna


----------



## Teena_Russell

Thinking of all of those who had a bfn today... 
I've had an emotional one.. Been at work which was mega busy but had some period like pains and got myself all upset as presuming af on its way. They didn't last for long so hopefully nothing.

Good luck to those testing tomorrow. Wish it was me. 9 more sleeps to go! X


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Hello ladies,

Teena - I know how you feel, I'm desperate for good news !

Afm I've been getting myself into a bit of a tiz, been feeling really negative about everything even though I have so much going for me. This is my first 2ww, I didn't feel pregnant with either of my previous pregnancies but since I lost my baby boy, even though its only a year ago, I feel my body has changed hugely and I have since had period pains for 10 days before af was due each month  - so the pains I'm getting now are just like that. I am worried that my body at 42 is no longer up to a pregnancy. I am crying without any reason. I am normally a pragmatic person so it's crazy to feel like this. I am now on 7dp5dt and had 2 x reasonable 2BB embies put in. I have a good chance, I think and want to snap myself out of this negative mood. Any tips?


----------



## jellybaby81

Cornish not mych advice i am afraid as i tbi.k we all.go through this patch on the tww. I was extremely
negative the first 6 days post transfer just thought because i had been preg before i would know if it had worked. The fact you had 2 blasts to transfer says a lot about egg quality so u have just as much a chance as anyone. So sorry to read about your baby boy
Jelly x


----------



## Charlotte022

I tested this morning at 9dp5dt & its a bfn for me, I do have till Friday as OTD but I'm not convinced that its going to change unless its late implantation or that as I am a big lady that it is taking longer to get around my system, but at this very moment I just feel gutted as this was our only chance unless I can raise a loan from my bank when I visit them later x


----------



## TippyToes

Charlotte, dont lose hope. I had BFN on day 11p5dt, but tested positive on day 14 xxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Tippy toes thanks for giving me some hope, I really do hope that is the case for me too, I'm off to have my thyroid checked at nhs hospital even though the clinic have checked it they won't accept their results, I'm going to ask if they will do a hcg blood test for me as they are taking blood anyway x


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Thanks jellybaby - I know we all experience it just hoping there's a better way to deal with it. I was so optimistic coming out of ET but since3dpt I've been really down and I just want to be able to laugh! I hate how this process takes over my life too - you can put loads of things in the diary but actually keeping those appointments is another thing! 

Charlotte - I definitely think there's hope for you but I too would be planning for the worst hoping for the best so if taking practical steps for funding any future rounds helps occupy you, that's a good thing to do. I may test on Friday too although it's a day ahead of otd at 11dp5dt as I know one of my blasts was hatching when it went in, I would expect enough hcg if it's worked. You may get a pleasant surprise then - it would appear quite a few ladies on here do. 

Thinking of all you lovely ladies with both the negative and positive news and sending loads of good wishes.

Anyway off to my office to audit a file - joy!


----------



## TippyToes

Charlotte~ good idea asking them to test for hcg too. Im like you and only get 1 go at this. Fingers crossed, so far so good. We get 3 go's now in wiltshire, but i only had 1 as just turned 40. 
Is it today you go to hospital for thyroid?? xx


----------



## sunflower58

Hi all,
Well today is test date for me after waiting 18 days & I'm so happy I got a  
I took two tests just to make sure and both had strong positives. I cant believe it, I'm shocked. I have not slept a wink with nerves so I'm a bit like a zombie today.

Good luck to everyone else who is testing  

DANI - I got ur message late as Iv been using my mobile to come on FF and didn't notice it until now.
I replied back to you, let me know if you got it, If not ill try and send it again...... Good luck for your IUI  xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Tippy toes yes I'm just about to leave they take days to get back to you so it might be Friday before I hear anything, Cornishtwinkle I think you are right, my other 2 which were c grade hatched on the Sunday afternoon (day after transfer) in the lab so I don't know if that applys for the 2 I had transferred as well x


----------



## mimiw

Well the last 24 hours have been a rollercoaster. Tested yesterday 17dp3dt and got very faint positive on fr and pregnant 1-2 weeks on clear blue digital. Happy but very scared as had been bleeding. 
Then this morning OTD clear blue digital not pregnant but faint positive on clear blue and fr. Don't know what to believe. Clinic have said to retest in a few days. We are both heartbroken as don't believe it. 
Please keep   and   for us


----------



## TippyToes

Congrats Sunflower!         
Good luck Charlotte xx
Mimi~ what is bleeding like hun? xx


----------



## mimiw

Started brown and then went red. Never really much between going to toilet. Passed what looked like tissue on Friday. I'm convinced its chemical and levels are dropping :-(


----------



## TippyToes

Mimi~ not nessasarily a bad sign. Especially if youre not pouring with blood constant and getting worse. It may just be spotting. Do you have any pains?? i mean severe pain, not twinges! xx


----------



## mimiw

No pain and bleeding stopped on Saturday. I know your not meant to look at tests after time but fr and cb from this morning def have lines now. Just don't know what to think. If it is the end we had a lovely day yesterday thinking it had worked x


----------



## Kazzybear

Hi ladies, big congrats to the BFP's and sorry to the BNF's

Quick question, when does trigger shot leave the system? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## TippyToes

Mimi~ dont lose hope. A faint line is a positive. You cannot get a false positive hun! I had a faint line when I first tested. What you going to do? Thats good that bleeding stopped and you didnt have any pain. I know its hard, but dont give up just yet xx I felt negative whole way through each hurdle we go through and i worried for no reason. Try and hold on to thoughts you had yesterday xx


----------



## TippyToes

Kazzybear~ i was told by my clinic that it can stay in your system for up to ten days. I was naughty and did HPT 2 days after ET, but that was to see if trigger was out my system. ( it was) Think it can vary person to person xx


----------



## Kazzybear

Should it be out of the system 11dp3dt?

Thanks for reply tippy toes


----------



## TippyToes

I think it would be. When is your OTD? xx


----------



## TippyToes

i see its 23rd feb, so thats saturday. Have you tested or thinking of testing?? xx


----------



## Teena_Russell

Congrats sunflower. 
Mimiw - fingers crossed for you Hun.. Every day is hard on this 2ww isn't it. 

Cornish I'm trying to stay positive too but just keep randomly bursting into tears for no reason. 
Like you got things booked in but even in the cinema the other night it was still on my mind. 
One good thing this healthy lifestyle (no vino!) and lots of fruit well pineapple seems to be having an effect on the scales so that's a good thing  
Feeling virtuous! Xx


----------



## Finky1983

Congrats sunflower  

Mimiw- keeping everything crossed for you.

The 2ww is driving me bankers too. No signs, apart from huge boobs, but could be due to drug. Do keep bursting it tears at least once a day, not long til sat now though, gonna really hold off testing.

I haven't been eating Brazil nuts or pineapple, has everyone been doin this? I had all good intentions but just forgot. I am however taking about 50vits a day, to help implantation. You can hear me rattle


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Teena - agree feeling better health wise than I've felt for age, only fancying healthy food, which as you say is good if it was part of a weightloss programme and I could certainly do with losing a pound or 2.

The bad news is  I was feeling so down this morning that I did a test - it wasn't even with the first wee of the day- so as you'd expect BFN now cursing myself and feeling even more negative. I was hoping if I had a faint line and lots of ladies seem to get them at least I'd feel better for a bit, even if it turned into a chemical. And if I did manage to implant at least I would know I could and then could put past failures down to quality of eggs.  It's only 7dp5det so early but has anyone tested this early with a negative and gone onto a bfp - it's so hard to navigate and find those who have.  Thanks


----------



## Kazzybear

Tippytoes,  my test day is sat but i was naughty and tested last night and had faint bfp, then again this morning and and stronger bfp this morning, i am also having some brown pink bits when i wipe, nothing on pad overnight (sorry tmi).  I just dont know what to think i called clinic and basically got a telling off for testing early and that trigger could be causing it, confused.com


----------



## dingle123

*Kazzybear* - how long ago did you trigger? Brown/pink could be implatation bleeding so everything crossed for you!!


----------



## Kazzybear

trigger injection exactly 16 days ago,  thanks for reply dingle123


----------



## Pinot

Morning Ladies,

*Kazzybear* - I'd be really surprised if your trigger was still present? 11dp3dt = 14 days. An AF "in the wild" (  ) comes 14 days after ovulation so I'd say congratulations is required  I've tested out the trigger before and mine leaves within 6 days of having it.

*Cornishtwinkle* - it's so upsetting isn't it  but there are lots of stories where people test BFN then get a BFP but I know it doesn't always console as you'll see from my AFM below!!

*Finky* - if brazil nuts and pineapple actually caused a BFP, all clinics would have them free of charge on the coffee tables!! Seriously, women get pg in warzones etc without a pineapple in site. As long as you have a healthy diet (which I assume you have), then that's great 

AFM, well another BFN this morning and it's 5dp6dt and as it was a completely nat FET, my AF is due on Wed so I'd expect something to show today. Also, dark spotting over the weekend is turning more red so suspect it's the beginning of the end for me  I also don't feel pg like I have done before. Not really sure we can take much more??

Right, must do some work and stop obsessing!

Love to all,
Pinot xx


----------



## dingle123

*Finky* - I've been trying to remember to eat brazil nuts although forgot yesterday! My clinic didn't tell me to do anything differently and said if it is going to stick, it will. So I'm not beating myself up on the selenium front. Roll on Saturday - sending you lots of 

*Cornish* - it is a cliche but it really isn't over until OTD. 

*Teena* - the 2ww really does make you feel virtuous doesn't it? You also can't put a price on waking up at the weekend hangover free and seeing all the hangover posts on ** 

*Tippy* - I did the same thing and took a test on the day ot my et to ensure tigger had gone. You're another Saturday tester - do you think you'll be testing early?

*Pinot* - sending you a big 

*AFM* - I'm 2dp5dt today. Feeling a bit negative but realise it is early days. I had a BFP last time at 6dp5dt so I will definately be testing Friday even though OTD is next Monday!!! 

Hope everyone is ok - I'm struggling to keep my mind of it - what is everyone else doing to keep busy?

Laura xx


----------



## dingle123

Kazzybear said:


> trigger injection exactly 16 days ago, thanks for reply dingle123


Well out of your system!!?!! Personally I'd say it is looking good! Xx


----------



## wales06

Morning ladies, i've not been on for a long long time but on my 2ww.   to us all.
I test a wk sat, 2 march.  Had a bit of a wobble last night coz this is our last try but feeling more positive today  
2 5day blasts on board so lets hope they stick. 
Does anyone know what is the timescale for implantation with 5 day blasts?

Whats everyone doing to keep themselves occupied?      

Wales xxx


----------



## SLW1710

wales06 - this link is good for giving you a day by day timetable of what it happening to embryos after transfer. It gives it for a 3 day and 5 day transfer:

http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

/links


----------



## Lovehopes

I am a Saturday tester too and part of me wants to test and know now but a bigger part of me is frightened to test.  My clinic gave me a pregnancy test to use on Saturday morning but that is all, with just a form to send back to them saying yes or no.  I think if (when!) it is positive dh will by a shop load of tests just to make sure!  IF I was to test early, which test would you recommend?  

Pinot - send you big hugs  

Finky - I have not had any pineapple or Brazil nuts but, like you, am rattling with vitamins.

Cornishtwinkle - don't give up hope yet!

Kazzybear - sounds like brilliant news......congratulations!!

Mimiw - I really hope everything works out, keeping my fingers crossed for you  

Hello to everyone else!

xxx


----------



## dingle123

*Lovehopes* - I swear by First Response!


----------



## Kazzybear

Lovehopes, thank you.  I just used clear and simple which is a cheap test from home bargains.  You get 3 for 79p so doesn't break the bank.  They are sensitive to 20iu hcg, good luck


----------



## Kazzybear

Thanks to everyone for the support, I was so confused this morning and last night I was inconsolable.  This round has been a real emotional roller coaster!


----------



## Shoegirl10

Congrats on all the BFP  

Sorry to the BFN  

hang in there those who are still waiting to test - tough I know!!

AFM - very confused First Response has a very faint line - you can see it but it is faint and CB said yesterday "not pregnant" and today said "pregnant 1-2 week" the clearblue non digital had a very very faint line

I am wondering could it be a chemical pregnancy? I had 5 day transfer 9 days ago late afternoon
XX


----------



## mercers

Hi Rome10 - Those CB ones arent all that good for first tests and have given some of us girls on the "waiting for first Scan" false readings.

Id stick to doing a first responce test, and any faint line means  positive. Do another first responce, with morning wee, as these pick up the low dose of hormone needed to show if your pregnant or not, but all sounding positive so far

xx


----------



## mercers

All those with BFP dont forget to come over to :

Waiting for early scans - part 5

thread


----------



## Shoegirl10

Thanks - I am trying to be positive but when the tests give you random results its hard to know which ones are correct!!!!

I am hoping that my blood tests will give a more accurate reading and will also give me peace of mind!!!

thanks
xxx


----------



## Twinklett

Hi *Rome*, just wanted to say that there are no false positives (once the trigger is out of your system), only false negatives xx

Hello to everyone else! I've been off here for the weekend and haven't really caught up with how everyone's doing yet. So funny how many early testers there are out there!! I really want to do one but I don't have any and can't quite bring my self to go out and buy one (saying that, I did order some off the internet but they won't arrive until after OTD which is pretty useless!!).

Congratulations to all those who have achieved the elusive BFP and big hugs to all those who will get it next time xx

This blooming 2ww is torture!! xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi Twinklett - yes this 2ww is torture - it went really fast for the first week but now my OTD is around the corner suddenly time has stopped

I am wondering if the faint positives mean my HCG level is going down?

Hope everyone is keeping sane


----------



## Twinklett

*Rome* it could just mean the urine was more diluted! When's your OTD? x


----------



## Shoegirl10

officially  it is tomorrow - I know I could be early but I am just going bonkers!!! I am the first to have a go at myself for testing early and putting myself through this !!!

I am just worried that this could be a chemical pregnancy
xx


----------



## Twinklett

Well, I think you should stop testing and try to relax (which will be about as easy as ignoring a fly buzzing around your head when you're trying to sleep). Then test tomorrow and fingers crossed it will be a nice dark line xx


----------



## scooter5

Hey Girls

Big hugs and positive thoughts for next time to the BFNs - I hope you're all holding up 

Massive congratulations to the BFPs - amazing and brilliant 

*Rome*, I agree with *Twinklett* - if you can stop testing until tomorrow morning and try your best to relax in the meantime. Praying that it's a good dark line for you 

AFM, had a lovely relaxing weekend at my parents' house in Devon which for a glorious couple of days almost took my mind off the 2ww. 9dpiui today - OTD this coming Saturday. So pleased to have got through the first week but I feel like things are moving sooooo ridiculously slowly now it's not true. I'm afraid I'm pretty convinced it hasn't worked for me - I have bad lower back ache which I always get a few days before AF so I'm sorry to say that I'm not not feeling hopeful at this stage 

Hope everyone's alright, good luck to all...!

xxx


----------



## Lomosso

In need of hugs and bubbles. 
Feeling really fed up and miserable. After 2 positive HCG tests the 3rd  today was a negative result. I did think that following all the bleeding the only way it would not have been washed away in all the blood is by having crampons all over itself. At least I don't think I could have done anything more. I'm 40 in April and really wanted to be pregnant by then but my hopes have been dashed. 

Thank you for sharing my cycle journey and hopefully if I go again in April we can support one another again. 

Lots of love to everyone xxxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Oh Lomosso, so very sorry to hear that. What a terrible disappointment. I know its hard when age is not just marching it is sprinting upon you but take some comfort in so many women conceiving in early 40s. I myself conceived when I was 41 and whilst it didn't end brilliantly, the conception and first trimester is the hardest bit. Sending loads of hugs and hoping next cycle will be the one for you ...


----------



## deb1234

Lomosso - I was the same as you and wanted to be pregnant by 40. I will be 42 in November and have had 5 positive responses from poas since Saturday. Still not accepting it as a win yet but cautiously optimistic. A couple of people from the board I was on last cycle were also over 40 and have BFPs. It is possible so stay strong. Your early positives are also a good sign that you can get that far. Big hugs


----------



## KittykathIvas

Ok so this is my first post. My thoughts are with everyone going through this really stressful time. 
This is my first ICSI cycle, possibly my last as I was so poorly.  Due to do the clinic test on Thursday 21st.  I am a serial early tester though it seems.  Here's what has happened so far ...
5dp5dt first response BFP middle of the day, very faint line
6dp5dt FMU better BFP
7dp5dt FMU BFP - clear line 
8dp5dt FMU BFP - no change to the line
9dp5dt tested at 2.30am after 3.5 hrs sleep with clearblue BFP 1-2 weeks but took ages to come up
Tested again with first response line was faint but only left 1 hour after wee.  So tested again after waiting 4 hours without weeing, line better but not as strong as I would of hoped. 

I feel it's not looking good for this one. Any thoughts? I did not realise this would be so hard!!!  How can you possibly wait till test date. I'm sure there's a reason! Xxx


----------



## magpiesyard

I haven't posted on this icsi cycle so far as I went totally crazy obsessed last time and thought if I stayed away from the forums it might help me not get as stressed, but 6dp 5dt and I have still been reading all your posts and so thought it a bit rude if I didn't join in!

Congrats to all the bfp's well done to you guys!!

Massive hugs to bfn's   but if you are testing early don't give up hope  

I am going to try really hard this time not to test early, my otd is 23rd and will  myself if I buy a test. Not got any symptoms of anything really so hoping I am a symptomless bfp 

Anyone else testing that day?

Kitty - sounds like good news for you! Xx
90.219.208.107

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=301421.740#ixzz2LI4gF700


----------



## Kazzybear

Hi magpiesyard, my old is 23rd.  I'm 11dp3dt good luck xx


----------



## KittykathIvas

Kazzybear - all the luck in the world for 23rd. I think because this is my first time I don't know what to expect but I don't think I'd test like this again. I'm looking for every little sign and scrutinising each test. Going mad in fact!!   can only hope!!! Xx


----------



## Kazzybear

Kittykathivas thank you and good luck to you too.  Try and relax on the testing, I know it's hard ( I caved because I thought AF was arriving) but when I called the nurse she said early testing won't help your stress levels, what will be will be.  So I decided to take her advice and leave test until otd.    for everyone on the dreaded 2ww.


----------



## KittykathIvas

Magpiesyard - good luck to you too. Well done for holding out with the tests. You're stronger than me!! Hoping for good news for everyone here x


----------



## the_tempress89

hi girls hope everyones coping well with this months 2ww and of course best of luck to you all!!

im currently 4dpo ttc naturally and the usual 2ww tricks have started - alot earlier than normal  trying sooo hard not to get carried away with everything. spoke to my dp and my mum and got the same ' could it be' look from them so trying to hope without thinking about it if thats even possible!!!

so far iv got twinges in my tummy ( right side) peeing alot more than normal. cm still here and appears to still be feritle-like  hungry- alot. weird notions for food but then when i eat it its horrible lol. hoping its all a good sign but not holding much hope! 

babydust to all you lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Hello fellow 2ww-ers

Woke up this morning convinced af was on its way, stayed strong and didn't test at 3.30am. Unable to go back to sleep, by 5.15am I decided to go to the loo again and weakened - at first the control line didn't come up (it's a cheapie test) but after a few minutes it did along with another faint line - I think it's a BFP but will go and get a digital when the shops open! I'm 8dp5dt and had a negative yesterday on HPT but a surge on an opk that I took after lunch. I feel I can relax a bit now as my otd is Saturday but will test again with my DH on Thursday. Let's hope it stays but whatever happens in the next few days, I'm relieved to get to this point.

Lomosso I'm 43 in June so every hope for your future Based on my current status.

Magpiesyard - stay strong for as long as you can. Whilst I now seem to have some real hope that the ivf has worked For me - getting bfn because you test early must be bad for your health! I think symptom spotting is on the main pointless when your body is filled with drugs producing side effects. 

Good luck kazzybear  

Kitty - I think it's all so early so keep on testing every couple of days with fmu and hopefully your mind will be put at rest soon. 

Sending lots of sticky vibes to fellow bfps.


----------



## Honeybun31

Hi everyone... I am currently on 7dpo and my charting is staying above my covering. I had a dip yesterday and back up today so not sure what that means..

Really would love this to happen for us this time


----------



## dingle123

*Cornish* - congrats! At 8dp5dt is say it is looking good! Let us know what the digital says xxx

*honeybun* - good luck honeybun - hope you get that much wanted BFP!

I'm 3dp5dt with zero symptoms 

Xxx


----------



## mouse13

Hi,
I have been obsessing on here for the past week or so and want to firstly say congratulations to all of the bfp's and I am really really sorry for those of you who have had such rubbish news this time around.
My partner and I are in a civil partnership and have been egg sharing. She had 15 eggs so 8 for us. Of our 8, 5 fertilized with donor sperm. Only two made it to day 3 (both were grade 1) so we had them both put back in last Monday. So today is 8dp3d. Now I am the most impatient person in the world and so in the end we POAS last night. The line was barely visible. This morning we have tested again and it is definitely, 100% positive. I know this is really early to test and our otd is Friday so we are three days early. But could it be true? Could it be BFP??


----------



## dingle123

We tested at 11dpo last time so same as you, and got a BFP - congrats!


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

mouse - I think you can relax - I was a 5dt but even so there are lots of ladies who tested earlier. Congrats

Thanks dingle - I will post my digital result - I like the idea of it actually saying pregnant

Sorry Honeybun - can't help on the temperature charting except the last couple of days I was taking what I thought was my Basal Temperature and it couldn't get any sense on the varying temps. Maybe my thermometer isn't working. Hopefully there are some ladies who are temperature charting experts on here !


----------



## Teena_Russell

Morning ladies.. 
Hope your all doing well and hanging in there.. 

Cornish/kazzabear sounds promising keep us updated.  
I know what you mean about the age thing I'm 40 in a year too and can't help but think about it. But times Are changing and there is lots of good news out there on that front so trying to be positive. 

Scooter - feel the same as you. Trying to be positive but had pains yesterday night feel like af on its way. Could not stop crying all the way home from work. It's turning me crazy. 
I'm only 8days past 2 day transfer so too early to test but very scared. Had my af on day 12 last 2 times which is Thursday and my birthday so hoping that's a omen for it not to come.. 

Fingers crossed for any testing today. Xx


----------



## Kazzybear

Thank you teena, and   ing for you too.  This is a real roller coaster! I had AF pains too and was convinced it would come sat but it hasn't so keep positive!  I always think that every stage of this process brings new worries, bet the girls who have their bfp and passed 2ww are worrying about making it to scan! It's so cruel, but there is nothing you can do at this point so kick back and relax and be nice to yourself.

P.s also be nice to DH as he will be the one who picks you up if you need it xx


----------



## Finky1983

Morning ladies I hope everyone is surviving the 2ww its dreaded hey. I am just trying to keep myself busy.

Congrats to the BFPs and I am so sorry to all the BFNs, sending yo all lots of 

AFM am being good and not testing, I am going to buy a FR test though as the hospital gave me a CB and now after reading all your posts I don't trust throne brand. Also I have been taking trying to conceive pregnacare, but have now run out. Don't know if to get those ones again or normal pregnacare, don't wanna jinx it by buying stuff for a BFP and then not isn't


----------



## scooter5

Morning Girls

I'm so sorry for you *Lomosso* - it's just so miserable. Try to take care of yourself 

*Mouse* - that sounds like excellent news - keeping everything crossed for you 

*Magpiesyard* and *Kazzybear* - my OTD is also the 23rd...

Well done for not testing early *Finky* - hang in there!

*Teena* - it's such a horrible feeling, isn't it. Here's praying that we're wrong about our AF pains   

I'm afraid that I am having a very bad day today. I just feel so low and fed up with this whole process and am giving in to the 'it's so unfair' feelings (which I know doesn't help at all). Struggling to keep positive 

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Kazzybear

Aw scooter we all have days like that, sometimes I think you need a good cry or moan to release all that tension, I always feel better after a good cry xxxx


----------



## Estew

Sorry to hear you're feeling that way scooter. I agree too  that sometimes it just is unfair others getting 
pregnant straight away and naturally. I added up our cost of trying to get pregnant so far and it's massive let alone not even being pregnant yet. One day it will happen for us.

Good luck to all the people on the 2ww if you're wanting a good book to read during this time I just read The Pact by Jodi Picoult and that was great or my all time favourite book The Bronze Horseman by Paulina Simons (first of a trilogy)- an amazing book! You'll get hooked and it might keep your mind off things!

I've got 2 weeks until I go back and see my specialist tO arrange a FET. A different kind of 2ww.


----------



## swaps

Me 38 DH 41 - TTC for 10 years 
Me - tube blocked
05/10/09 ER - 10 eggs, 4 fertilised
07/10/09 - 3 good quality embies transferred, no frozen embies, BFN
10/03/10 - 2 good (4 cell) quality and i (2 cell) embies transferred, BFN
16/02/13 - 8 eggs, only 4 fertilised
18/02/13 - 2 (4 cell) and 1 (2 cell) transferred
test on 5/3/13 so i m in my 2ww


----------



## Lovehopes

Morning everyone, I am currently 9dp3dt and feeling more and more negative every day! It is driving me mad!

*Estew* thanks for recommending some books - I am always on the look out for new series' to get addicted to!

I am sorry you are having a bad day *scooter* 

*Finky* I have ran out of my pregnacare too but I am not going to buy anything more until Saturday when I will know for sure. I really can't see the harm in a few days missed and I am still taking my folic acid

*Cornishtwinkle and Mouse* congratulations!! so good to hear some good news

*Honeybun31* keeping everything crossed for you!

*Lomosso* I am so sorry for you  

Definitely feel like AF is on its way, I have that horrible heavy feeling and an unquenchable thirst (always a sign for me!). We talked about testing early but DH wants to wait for Saturday and there is no way I am testing without him so I just have to hope and pray evil AF stays away!


----------



## scooter5

Thank you so much *Kazzybear* and *Estew* - was feeling so lost this morning. I have spoken to my lovely DH and had a big cry - you were right *Kazzybear* - it actually has made me feel a bit better. I'm hanging in there and I'm going to try to focus on work and keep busy for the rest of today. I'm also going to contact my RE and get things set up for my next cycle just in case (it makes me feel better for some reason).

Just saw your post *Lovehopes* - thank you. I'm so sorry you're feeling low too - it can be really tough to stay positive. Let's just pray that we're both wrong about our AF cramps - you never no, miracles do happen   . Funnily enough I'm also testing on Saturday, here's hoping it turns out to be a lucky test date for us.

I hope everyone else is okay.

Good luck to all  

xx


----------



## Lovehopes

Had a feeling......went to the toilet and spots of blood


----------



## mercers

Phone your cilnic Lovehopes


----------



## Kazzybear

Lovehopes, I had spotting too my clinic said it was common, try and stay positive although I know it's really hard xx


----------



## Finky1983

Oh lovehopes, I am sorry to hear this Hun. Are you just spotting?? Try to keep positive Hun, I know how hard that is to do. Hopping we bth get our BFP on Saturday


----------



## Liora61

Hi girls,

OTD was yesterday and it's a *BFN *for me ....

Congrats to the lucky BFP Girls and hugs to unlucky ones like me who got a BFN...

Hope you girls are surviving the 2WW!!

With love,

Liora


----------



## Kazzybear

I'm sorry liora61  it's so cruel this game, will you try again?


----------



## misstickle

ET on 08/02/13 - 2 embryos  so today is 11dp3dt
HTP due on Friday 22 Feb - started bleeding today just brown, but has developed through the day to redder, lumpier (not sure if thats the clione gel or clots).  Stressing to the max here but trying not to.  Phoned clinic, told me not to test early, carry on with gel and test on Friday.  Not got a good feeling about this - and now all I want to do is go back to my bad habits


----------



## Lovehopes

Thank you so much for your support ladies, I have just come home from work and blood is still there but is just a bit more spotty and dischargey (sorry!).  My clinic made it clear when they sent me home from the transfer not to call just take the gel, take the test and then send in a yes or no form.  

Trying to stay positive......don't think I could go through this without the support from this board, I just never realised how crazy this 2ww would send me!

Misstickle, I am just one day behind you - I had my transfer on 9/2/13 and due to test on Saturday and you are describing exactly what I am seeing and how I am feeling!! I hope everything works out for you


----------



## LoobyC

Hi everyone, congrats to those with BFPS and   to those who didn't get there this month 

Just wondering if anyone can help - I am 10 days post IUI and tested this morning getting a BFN. My OTD is Sunday but is it all over for me do you think? AF is due on Saturday but I've got no pains and would usually be doubled over in pain running up to it, nothing so far!! 

Really hope there is still a chance but not feeling great about it  

Looby x


----------



## penny48

Hi Loopy, at 10dpo the embryo is only implanting, the hormones picked up on a preg test are made after implantation, it is too early to tell yet x


----------



## jellybean257

Hi ladies, how is everyone ?


I haven't been posting much this cycle but have been looking at the board. So sorry to hear about all the BFNs and congrats to all the positives !!!

AFM I'm one week into my 2weeks and I have to say I'm quite calm this time. Have a few wee niggles and feelings that I've never had before but trying not to read too much into them as I'm not sure if its maybe just the Cyclogest as I've never used it before !!


Hope to get the next week in as quick !!

Good luck to everyone testing over the next few days.....blowing sticky baby vibes to u all !!!!


Xx  xX


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Liora61 so sorry to read of your BFN

  to ladies who recently got a bfn so cruel

                             coming to the ladies, who are experiencing some bleeding, i had bleeding 10dp2dt and my little one is almost 5 

 to Clairelouise253 our only OTD tester tomorrow

Sending           and 

Donna


----------



## Butterfly31

Hello ladies, I'm new here and hope to join your thread.  I have been following this thread for nearly a week. I am currently in my 2 ww. Still learning/ remembering abbreviations so here goes. I am 5 dp 3 dt. Otd is 28/2. I am absolutely driving my self crazy. I will only admit here and not to my dh that I am unbearable to live with at the moment  .  

I went through Ivf 2010 which was successful and have a little girl. With 5 remaining embryos. Only one which is hopefully tucking in survived so I'm feeling the pressure.    .  

I'm so sorry to hear of the ladies going through bfn. X x.  I am also so glad to find this thread as the last time it made it a little easier.  

Sending lots of positive vibes for us all still waiting!  

I know I've just joined but I have to tell you, I did a really silly thing.  bad day = preg test. Why oh why it's just way to early I know. I really don't have to tell you what it said  .  Still keeping positive.  

Thanks for reading xx


----------



## Liora61

Hi *Kazzybear*

Of course I will try again !! I have a phone appointment with my dr on Friday. We'll decide what to do next !

Love,

Liora


----------



## misstickle

bleeding getting worse, so think its game over here - me n hubby are devesated and feel like going out & getting absolutely drunk (but not going to).  Never thought this would be so difficult, not even sure I can face going through it again - but know I will.  Frustrating thing is, no probs with me but hubby had vacestomy reversal in 2010 (I'm his 2nd marriage), operation was a success, sperm count good but horrible antibodies that prevent the strong ones going forward.  Doc suggested ICSI as this would be the best for us.  So when we got 2 good embies we thought it was game on!  Just want to curl up & cry.


----------



## Lomosso

hello you wonderful people, after having written my miserable post yesterday you have all made me so much happier. Knowing that there are ladies out there who know what this feels like is worth its weight in gold. Thank you so much for all the hugs and bubbles. 

Having gone home eaten salami and drunk red wine DH and I have decided we will try again so "I'll be back" makes it sound like a threat!! 

So good luck to you all on the 2ww, we all deserve a little'un at some stage. 

Xx


----------



## Lomosso

Misstickle - please hang on in there. If you aren't on progesterone injections call the clinic in the morning and describe bleeding in detail.... Don't beat around the bush. I was bleeding v heavily and after injecting progesterone for twice a day for 2 days it stopped. It's v expensive & you'll have to keep injecting for 12 weeks but if might be worth a try. 

Sending lots of    and


----------



## misstickle

thanks lomosso - trying to stay positive x


----------



## Finky1983

Been getting pains, arghhhhh. Was just at work hand to rush home as taught AF had arrived, found out it hadn't phewww thank god. DH started crying when I came out as he felt ill, whilst waiting for me to say it was all ok. I just rally hope it stays away tomorrow as tomorrow is the day it happened last cycle. Was feeling so positive about not testing until OTD Saturday but now feeling like I really wanna test


----------



## Finky1983

Also to top it off AF is actually due tomorrow, here's to hoping it doesnt


----------



## Xena2012

Hi. I'm new to this thread and not familiar with the short hand, but I'm supposed to test on Tuesday 26 . I'm itching to test early. It's only been 1 week so I'll have o hang on.  

In 2010 i did an IVF cycle with OE.  At 7 days after ET I started to bleed and bled for the next few weeks. It was quite stressful and I took huge doses of progesterone. Now I have a son 2 years old! So I guess I'm saying that leading doesn't mean it's all over. Lomosso's advice on progesterone is spot on. 

Good luck all!


----------



## 8868dee

Hey al sorry i aot been in last few day the thread moves so fast x 

So sorry for all the bfns over last few days take care xxx

Congrats on all bfps xxx 

Gl all pupo ladies xxx

Welcome all newbies xzx 

Gl all testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## Teena_Russell

Hi ladies

Well been an emotional one today. 
Woke up this morning and tested.. Too early I know so obviously negative 
I'm 8 Dp 2DT. 
Busy day at work taking my mind off things a bit.

Then walking home.. Whoosh. Well you can imagine the rest. 
I'm sure af is here. I've been frantically looking up about implantation bleeding but I have af pains too. 
Absolutely gutted. Lots of tears. Lots of cuddles from DH. 
Best try to get some sleep now so I can have a fresh look of things in the amorning. 

Really hope those having the same pains are more successful. 
Been reading other posts  back really helps. 

Catch up tomorrow girls x.


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Teena / finky - don't fret yet, I still seem to have a bfp (rather faint but it's there) I'm getting dreadful what seems like af pains. I had a really emotional day on Monday and I know it's hard to separate the emotions from the programme / hope and possible pregnant woman emotions but keep in there. 

Misstickle - hope things settle down for you. Hugs.

Well done all you strong'uns that have resisted the test prior to otd 

Welcome newbies


----------



## TippyToes

Teena~ that is probably implantation feelings ur getting. Same as af pains. As for the negative test, its too early to test and at least you know trigger shot is out ur system. Good luck xx


----------



## misstickle

bleeding is heavier this morning & not stopped, think I know the outcome   couldn't even face doing an early test this morning.  Continuing with the gels & will take test on Friday - but devestated.


----------



## butterfly.kisses

Hi Ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining you? I'm currently 3dp5dt, I had 2 blasties put back one A rated & one B rated. This is our 2nd attempt at ivf, and after funding this one ourselves, will more than likely be our last. 

Anyway, I am trying to keep calm, but have taken to obsessively googling everything! Last attempt was a chem pg, but I'm certain I felt implantation at 2dp5dt. This time nothing, I know it's far to early to tell, but I can't help but feel deflated. Ergh, I had forgotten how hard the 2ww is.

Anyway, lots of love & luck to everyone!


----------



## butterfly.kisses

Misstickle I am so sorry, this is such a cruel, cruel game. There are no words to help, but be gentle on yourself, take care xxx


----------



## dingle123

*missstickle* - so sorry. Life really can be cruel at times. Hope you eventually get your BFP 

*Butterfly* - I'm 4dp5dt so similar timings! How are you feeling?

Lots of luck to anyone testing today xx


----------



## Honeybun31

Hi
Im now 8dpo and im having such disturbed sleep. I have felt twinges and my back is a little achey today... My boobs are sore and nipples seem to stay erected all the time. They feel so heavy. I have bleeding gums today and generally feel stuffy.
My poor tummy looks mis-shaped as its bloated.
Cm is creamy.

I have been continuing with my bbt on my chart.

Yesterday i felt energized but today i want to stay in bed


----------



## pinksnowfairy

hey girls 

ive been keeping up to date with posts but havnt written for a couple of days....

hope everyone is doing well - lovely to see the bfp's...

afm - my otd is tomorrow.....i started testing last friday and got a very faint positive - im afraid i have no will power and have been testing everyday since with different brands etc lol....all remain positive...however ive got stomach cramps today and really worried af will arrive.....is this likely to be the end? or are cramps quite normal?? i remain on constant knicker watch.....

this 2 ww has been a killer - and i thought ec would be as hard as it was lol......

would appreciate any advice ladies x x


----------



## dingle123

Sounds good, *pink* - cramps are usually a sign of your uterus stretching etc. What have you been testing with?


----------



## pinksnowfairy

just cheap ones like sainsburys own boots own etc....

the clinic gave me a test to use tomorrow - so ive saved that one.....

just getting a bit panicked! x


----------



## butterfly.kisses

Hi Dingle!

I'm not really feeling anything, I don't think.  But I am horribly constipated (sorry for the over share!) so I'm not sure if the cramps I'm feeling are from that, or the embies settling in?! It mostly feels like bowel cramps tho! Nice!

How about you? Are you feeling much?


----------



## Teena_Russell

Cornish and tippy toes.. Thanks. I know it's defo af today. I was devastated last night but appear to be okay today. 
It's a horrible time though as phone clinic to get follow up and they advised to keep taking everything and test Monday. Thing is there seems no point. Feel in no mans land. 
Last night just felt like hiding away feeling sorry for myself. Today I'm more positive thinking that moping around isn't going to achieve anything. 

Mistickle I'm the same as you.. Hugs. It's hard isn't it. You go through all that medication and then boom.. 
However keep positive  

Good luck everyone else.x


----------



## Kazzybear

Teena I'm sorry to hear that, be nice to yourself my love.


----------



## SmallPeanut

So sorry to hear of the BFNs it just doesn't get any easier does it    

Huge congratulations to the BFPs, you must be on cloud 9!  

So I'm having my blood test tomorrow morning, too scared to POAS I just want the blood test and so have the agony/ecstasy over quickly!

I haven't had any symptoms apart from being hungry all the time and AF type pain so I'm not feeling hugely positive to be honest, this 2WW doesn't get any easier either.

Good luck to ClaireLouise today, I have everything crossed for you my cycle buddy      

xxxx


----------



## dingle123

Someone confiscate my sticks from me, pls. 4dp5dt and have tested twice today, once @ 06:00 and once again just now.


----------



## dingle123

*Teena* - I'm so sorry. Take good care of yourself - really hope you get your much wanted BFP xxx


----------



## pinksnowfairy

dingle what was the result x


----------



## wales06

Dingle what was your result.  
I think im the same as you i had et on 16/2,  but you seem to be testing 10 days post where as ive been given 14.  Mine's on the 2/3. xxx

I tested early last time and can't put myself through that again xxx


----------



## dingle123

BFN 

Don't know why I'm doing it to myself....I didn't get a very faint BFP till 6dp5dt last time 

*Wales* - my clinic always count 14dpo so yes, 10 days post et. Odd how they differ from clinic to clinc. So you'll be hanging in there till 2/3? I'm impressed! Are you symptom spotting? Xx


----------



## wales06

Dingle, been trying not to symptom spot but hard not to i have constant cramps and pains in the evening.  My body temp is defo higher although only going by how i feel.  
If i last till the 2nd it takes me past my af date,  2nd is the sat and im due on the thurs so dont know whether to test then thurs if its not arrived.  I've not bought any Yet


----------



## wales06

Just remember you are very early testing so keep your chin up there's plenty of time yet xxx


----------



## Lovehopes

I think it is all over for me too, bleeding last night and more heavy today.  Couldn't stop crying first thing this morning but getting better as the day goes on.  Still don't see the point in continuing with creams and testing on Saturday but at least I guess the test will give closure and we can move on for there and decide what further steps we want to take.  Just can't believe it!

Hugs to everyone going through this hard process.

Congratulations to the BFPs!!!

Thanks to everyone for their support throughout! 

xxxx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Lovehopes* 

*SmallPeanut* Everything crossed for you    

*AFM* AF now starting to stop, feel really rough not like I normally do so I guess its going to take my body a couple of months to recover from this. If I could get the next treatment free I would take it. Sadly that is not going to happen so roll on 1st March to find out about my clip removal. It does make me laugh when on the news they say they are upping the age for NHS IVF to the over 40's, then you find out its still only up to 42!!!!! What a joke. Here its up to 41 which to me is not good enough due to remarriage etc and people living longer.

I keep questioning every step of my tx as to whether I did anything wrong or even did the clinic not do their job properly. When I had the ET I was not made to lie down for a while afterwards, whereas a lot of clinics insist on it . What a journey


----------



## Kazzybear

Lovehopes, sorry you are having such a hard time,  I don't want to give you false hope but there are loads of women who bleed before bfp


----------



## Kazzybear

Ronnie don't blame yourself my love, and if its any consolation my clinic also don't do bed rest post ET.  It is however normal to question everything as you come to terms with this cruel process


----------



## SLW1710

Lovehopes - don't give up just yet. I started bleeding the day before OTD (10dp3dt) and continued to bleed for another couple of days - proper red blood, not just spotting - but I still have a BFP (am now 23dp3dt) so there is definitely still hope 

This is a good thread about bleeding if it's of any help Have posted it before but this thread moves so fast thought I'd repost it:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=266378.0


----------



## misstickle

lovehopes feeling same as you - but part of me is telling me to keep with gels and hold off for testing on friday - nightmare!


----------



## Charlotte022

BFN for me, blood test showed hcg level at 1 good luck to everyone else, I'm going to take some time out now & try & lose some weight & see if I can try & save for another round


----------



## misstickle

Charlotte022 big hugs.  that is my plan too, was a few lbs away from target, so head re-focused, get myself fit n healthy, work hard to put pennies in the bank, get some sun on my bones & try again x x good luck & take care x x x


----------



## Charlotte022

Thanks miss tickle   x


----------



## Butterfly31

Charlotte022, sending hugs. Breaks your heart but I like your thinking, stay strong as you can be, and look to the future. We all get our dreams at some point it's just takes some us a bit longer to get it. 

Dingle123, I'm like you i just can't wait. As previously mentioned I did a test 5 dp 3 dt - too early. Stay positive and let's stay  clear, we really go through enough heartache this just adds to it. Easier said than done eh? 

Love hope  , I hope you ok. X 

Today, I've been up and down. My clinic called to give me a curtesy call. to see if verything ok   not a good time to call. Honestly didn't think I could be so short or impatient with people. I really want to hide myself away for this 2 ww. Unfortunately work tomorrow, which may help to stop me constantly thinking. 

Keep positive sending hugs to all     x


----------



## Mertimazza

Had my blood test today and was a BFP , I just want to give others who get a BFN that your day will come, try and stay positive, I hope that this BFP stays, I would like to thank everyone for all the messages on this board, if it wasn't for the daily read of this forum I think I would of gone  e during my 2ww , I wish you all the best for the future.


----------



## dingle123

Fantastic news!!!!! Xx


----------



## dingle123

*Charlotte* and *love hopes* - very sorry to hear your news


----------



## dingle123

butterfly.kisses said:


> Hi Dingle!
> 
> I'm not really feeling anything, I don't think. But I am horribly constipated (sorry for the over share!) so I'm not sure if the cramps I'm feeling are from that, or the embies settling in?! It mostly feels like bowel cramps tho! Nice!
> 
> How about you? Are you feeling much?


Was constipated....not anymore, hooray! Think it was mostly post egg collection nonsense. I had lots of twinges yesterday but am trying to remind myself it could easily be pessary related rather than implatation. I've had very bad lower back pain today but again, that could be pessary related or even the onset of AF. Have requested DP bring home some First Response tests tonight as I've been testing with Tesco own and am more trusting of FR! Urgh, the wait is torture, isn't it?! How are you keeping yourself busy? I'm mostly watching a lot of trashy tv, tormenting myself with Dr Google and er, eating spoonfuls of Nutella


----------



## dingle123

*butterfly31* - it really is easier said than done. Poor us! Are you working? I don't work which I think is making this wait harder.

*ronnie* - I've had 2 et's and both times have never been told to lie down. Hope you continue on your journey to conceive


----------



## clairelouise253

Sorry to hear about the BFNs    this really is the toughest thing to go through I think......I had my blood test today and it was positive - I'm completely stunned and still can't believe it.  Just   that it stays.....

Good luck for everyone else testing in the next few days  

Take care 
Claire x


----------



## misstickle

fabulous news clairelouise253 & mertimazza   for you too!


----------



## Butterfly31

Dingle, yeah working. I only work 24 hrs over the 2 days. Last time I stayed home the whole 2 ww and it wasn't great for me. I' m just going to make sure I take it easy. 

Big congrats to clairelouse253 & mertmazza  woooo hoo!


----------



## jellybean257

Sorry to hear about the BFNs girls, don't lose hope !!!  


Congrats to all the BFPs !!! Fantastic news xxx

AFM 8dpiui and I'm not climbing the walls (yet) lol.......

A few wee niggles on my left side but other than that. 

Is anyone else having any symptoms ??

Xx   xX


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Just popping in to say  to tomorrows OTD ladies, small peanut and Pinot

Wales06 you may want to post on the March OTD thread, http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=302012.msg5358369#new as the 2ww threads only run for one month

Sending         and  all around

Mertimazza and Clairelouise253  

Donna


----------



## frenchie999

Sorry to all those bfn   sending lots of love!

Congrats on all the bfp  

Such a rollercoster all this waiting around!

So today i said to myself that i wouldnt symptom spot, haha, yeah right!  

Ive had a walk out, havent done anything major and im sat here tonight and i keep getting what i can describe as a pulled muscle, bit like a electric ping to the right of my belly button and then both my ovaries start throbbing, i mean, whats that all about! You know, doing my best to forget whats happening then i get this, no chance of not symptom spotting now!!  

Im 5dp2dt and its killing me!

I read this page all the time but dont comment much, can see me being a regular now lol


----------



## frenchie999

oh pap wrong page im in march!! Sorry!


----------



## 8868dee

Teena russell: please dont lose hope yet hun it may be implantation pains as they are similar to af pains x  xxxx 

Mistickle: oh hun im so so sorry this road is so long and painful xxz take care of urself xxx 

Butterflykisses: welcome to the 2WW madness x gl with ur OTD hun xxx 

Pinksnow: gl tomorrow hun and cramps are quite common in both af and early pregnancy so there is no way to tell that way xx


----------



## 8868dee

Charlotte: so sorry u got a bfn hun xxx take care xxx


----------



## pinksnowfairy

morning all, 

today is my OTD.....so im up at the crack of dawn to do my test before dh goes to work!

its a       ive been testing early but wouldnt believe it until today.....

hope the luck spreads....

thank you for the support - these forums have got me through the last few weeks....

wishing you all lots of luck.... x x x x


----------



## Mertimazza

congratulations pinksnowfairy, great feeling isn't it wishing u all the best xx


----------



## jellybean257

Congrats !!!!


----------



## dingle123

Wooohooo - so pleased for you xxx


----------



## misstickle

pinksnowfairy big congratulations x x take care & look after yourself.


----------



## misstickle

13dpt3dt bleeding heavier, there is no stopping it.  Had accepted it yesterday & made a 3 month plan with positive thinking.  Woke this morning from rubbish nights sleep & feel so empty and depressed this morning.  Want to stand in the middle of the room stamp my feet and scream


----------



## TippyToes

Congrats Pinksnowfairy!      
Misstickle~ so sorry to hear that. Still test though.


----------



## Kazzybear

Congratulations pinksnowfairy  woo hoo! You and DH must be so pleased xx

Misstickle sorry my love xx 

Afm still waiting. Arrrrrgghh!


----------



## Ronnie3007

*BFN's* Sending you lots of love and . Please do not give up

*BFP's* So chuffed for you all, sending you loads of glue to keep those bubbles in


----------



## dingle123

Thinking of you, *Miss Tickle*


----------



## mimiw

Well today was retest day and I was faced with a negative result. This has just confirmed our worst fears that it was a chemical pregnancy. 
As expected we are devastated but after a week of crying think we are ready to put this cycle behind us and start our journey for another cycle. Unfortunately this was our only NHS cycle so we will now have to start from scratch at a private clinic 
Hopes and prayers for everyone still waiting xx


----------



## misstickle

thanks for all the love peeps x x 

big hugs mimiw - we just used our NHS cycle so same for us, need to regroup & get some pennies in the bank.


----------



## Kazzybear

Mimiw sorry to hear your news


----------



## Lovehopes

Mimiw and misstickle - we are just the same.  We are going to take a few days away from the work to heal and then see where we go from here      

Congratulations to the BFPs!!


----------



## Finky1983

Sorry to hear of the BFNs this morning sending lots of hugs and I you miracle happens one day. 

Congrats to the BFPs xx

AFM, I only have two days to wait to test, feel like the longest two days but keeping myself very busy. However gonna be on major knicker watch to day.TMi coming up: this morning whilst removing some old cream (sorry), I wiped after and there watering red, it was only the once when I wiped and hasn't happened since but this is how my AF arrives sometimes,   hoping I just disturbed something, any ideas?


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

So sorry mimiw and misstickle - it's so hard  

pinksnow - that's so great. I am actually looking forward to my OTD on Saturday now.

In terms of symptom spotting, I have had more headaches, constipation, wind and aches, which still are doing a very good impression of af. So anyone convinced that af is coming, take comfort in this. I was actually completely convinced that this cycle had failed. I hope finky that the "red" is a false alarm xx

I am much happier now testing on the better HPTs rather than the cheapie one. The digital one is coming up clearly positive now but I am going to wait until Monday to speak to the clinic. I did speak to my local midwife though though and she's going to look into how I could get my bloods done locally to put my mind at rest until my scan. There are definitely complications around having no local IVF clinic.  Anyway I feel blessed to have got to this point and I am sure that the time will come for everyone else but it really is a hugely stressful journey and the 2WW in particular.


----------



## Finky1983

Thanx Cornishtwinkle  well have had nothing since as it only showed on the one wipe, so fingers crossed. I see also you have been naughty early testing. I really want to but can't bring myself too


----------



## KittykathIvas

Hi, sorry for all the bfn's. I'm in the same boat. After a week of great bfp's my tests started to fade off and otd came and the line was so faint and the digi said not pregnant. Heart breaking. Blood test to confirm a chemical pregnancy that I think I new about a couple of days ago when my symptoms stopped.

I do not know how girls put themselves through this more than once. You are all very brave.


----------



## KittykathIvas

On the positive side massive congrats to the bfp's. Great news for you.
 xxx


----------



## Jenba

Hi  Ladies,
Hope you dont mind me posting on here! I had my ET on the 19th so im just 2 days into my 2ww and already feel like im going mad!!
Is it normal to be getting period type pains!? Any advise on what i should/ shouldnt be feeling would be great!
This was my 1st ICSI cycle and i just had one put back! 

Congratulations to all who recently got BFP's  and big hugs to thoes who didnt!  
Jen xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Congrats pink snow xxx enjoy it hun xzx


----------



## dingle123

*waves to Jenba*


----------



## 8868dee

Mimiw: so sorry hun xxx glad that u r thinking positive xxx gl with treatment in future xx 

Misstickle: so so sorry hun xxx take care xxx


----------



## butterfly.kisses

Misstickle ((hugs))

miniw & kittykath, I am so sorry, I've been there and it was absolute hell. Take it easy, ((hugs))

Congrats to the BFPs!

How's everyone doing? I am now 4dp5dt and going crazy with the googling! I'm not tempted to test, after the chem pg last time, I'm actually terrified of the same thing happening again. Anyway, symptoms! Still not much to report, cramping quite a bit today, this morning in bed, I felt a really weird "feeling" on the right side of my uterus, can't really explain it, but it kind of felt like a deep down itch/stab? I'm almost cetain I felt implantation last time, and it felt nothing like this, so not getting excited. I really do feel like af is coming too. Blah!

Hope everyone is holding up better than me


----------



## Finky1983

The dreaded AF has arrived, I can't believe it. It is now red, have no pains just bleeding. DH is answering his phone either as it at work, just can't stop crying


----------



## misstickle

oh finky1983, its so heart wrenching


----------



## Kazzybear

Finky I'm so sorry, are you sure it's AF? Lots of ladies bleed, have you tested early a all?


----------



## Finky1983

I really don't know as it just red when I wipe (tmi sorry) and its been getting redder and redder today. I haven't tested and if I really wanna do one now but aren't you supposed to do them in the morning. I haven't had any brown-ess before just straight to red, I really don't know what to do


----------



## Tinky27

Hi.

I'm new to this site and very glad I found it!!  

I too am on the 2WW and it is HELL!!!!

Me and my partner have been trying to conceive for 1.5 years now, done 6 rounds of clomid and this is now my 4th (and last free on NHS) ovulation induction with menopur injections.

I am 12 DPO, but have little hope :-( I had a blood test done on day 10 which came back negative, but was told this could be too early??!! 

The period pains have started today and I'm terrified its game over.... How can you tell the difference between AF pains and PG pains??!!! 

I have no other symptoms!!

I did become pregnant on my first ovulation induction, but sadly miscarriage at 4 weeks, which I believe was down to very low progesterone levels (I have PCOS). I knew I was pregnant then as I had lots of PG symptoms including; fatigue, depression, bloating, headaches and very sore breasts.

Any advice, or stories would be greatly appreciated, as I feel like i going insane!!!

x


----------



## SLW1710

Finky1983 - I bled the day before OTD right through to 2 days after OTD and it was proper red blood, in AF type quantities too so I was convinced it was my AF and was really surprised to get a BFP.  And I am still BFP (24dp3dt) so it may not necessarily be AF.  For me, red blood isn't like my usual AF - don't know about you??  Got everything crossed for you that it isn't AF


----------



## Kazzybear

Finky have you called your clinic? Maybe they can advise you?     xx


----------



## Kazzybear

Hi tinky,  I agree this  wait  is hell!  I think AF pains and PG pains are similar, good luck to you xx


----------



## Tinky27

Finky. I'm so sorry. I really do understand exactly how you are feeling. Its sole destroying :-(

I became pregnant on my first treatment of ovulation induction (after 1.5 years of trying). I didn't get the positive until 4 days after the bleeding had started, but within 24 hours I was told I had an impending miscarriage :-(

Sometimes I think it would have been better If I hadn't tested at all, as I would not have known had I not tested.


----------



## SLW1710

PS I always get pain with my AF which on my first cycle, started a few days before the dreaded AF arrived - dull womb ache - but I didn't have any pain at all with the bleeding I had.  So, again, if it's different to your usual AF, it may well be nothing to worry about (easy to say though I know!!).  I think Kazzybear is right - maybe just ring your clinic to get their advice


----------



## Tinky27

Hi Kazzybear,

Thanks for your reply!

I take you are also on the two week wait??

I can't help myself and keep googling searching for answers, but I know there is nothing I can do but wait until Monday.

I'm convinced its my AF. I have no symptoms at all, except for cramps which I've had on and off since I started the progesterone pessarys :-(


----------



## sallyliz

Hi girls, please can I join you?  I'm on day 7 post 3dt and the 2WW is driving me insane. I started with light brown spotting today and really feel like AF is on the way (cramping etc.) My clinic said to carry on with progesterone as it could still be implantation bleeding but in my heart of hearts I don't believe it is... OTD isn't until next Thursday.

Why is this all so hard?

So sorry to all the BFNs    

xx


----------



## Finky1983

Thanx ladies, there is no point in calling my clinic I called last time I started bleeding 5days early and I was only allowed to talk to the receptionist and they just told me to keep using my gel and call back on my OTD. I had no pain with last bleed on last cycle either just bleed a lot, so only difference at mo it isn't much but ts there


----------



## Tinky27

I had a blood test done 10 DPO and it was negative, but have been told that it could be too early??

I don't understand how it could be too early though, as I thought blood tests could detect minimal PG hormone??

I have been told to carry on with the progesterone suppositories (400mg x2 daily) until Monday, or tuesday. I'm now 12 DPO.


----------



## Kazzybear

Finky hang in there my love its not over yet    

Tinky yes I am on day 14 post 3dt but test date 23rd, I'm fed up waiting, this is our 3rd full round and I'm just praying all goes well as it will be our last.

Sallyliz welcome, it's a long 2ww isn't it.

Hoping and praying for everyone


----------



## Finky1983

Thanx ladies, DH is on his way home. I currently in bed with coffee still decaf.


----------



## Tinky27

Kazzy bear.

What treatment are you having? Are you also having treatment on the NHS?

Do you have any underlying causes of infertility, as I have PCOS.

Do you have any symptoms at all?

xx


----------



## Tinky27

Finky,

Can  I ask how long have you been trying? What treatment are you having?

I really do understand how you are feeling and wish I could give you a big hug!!! I too will need one on Monday I'm sure :-(

Look after yourself

xxxx


----------



## dingle123

*Finky* - if it were me, I'd test now, rather than waiting till tomorrow am.

Big  xxx


----------



## Tinky27

Hi Sallyliz,

How many days past ovulation are you? and what treatment are you having?

I would say brown spotting could be a positive sign as implantation bleeding is not the same as AF.

Keep taking the gels just incase! 

I really don't think im pregnant this cycle, but have been told to continue as I dont know 100%.

xx


----------



## Kazzybear

Tinky I am having nhs treatment this round but have paid in the past as waiting times 2 yrs between rounds, my problem is that when I was in my late twenty s I had 2 ectopics resulting in removal of my tubes, my only option is ivf.  Fast forward a "few" years and here we are, we started on the IVF road when I was 33 so we have been at it for a while now, we have another funded round but will have to wait 2 yrs for it by which time I will be kicking the **** of 40 and I don't want to look back and regret wasting the best part of a decade chasing a dream that never happened, DH and I have decided that if this round doesn't work then we will move on and try a different road involving lots of holidays and spoiling ourselves.


----------



## Tinky27

Hi Kazzybear.

I really feel for you, the NHS funding for fertility is absolutely shocking!!

Where abouts do you live? It is a post code lottery isn't it!

I'm so sorry to hear you suffered x2 eptopic pregnancy's....all I can say is you must be incredibly strong.

Do you mind me asking what treatment were you having with the eptopic pregnancy's? 

I understand what you mean about "wasting time", I have been unable to work for months suffering with anxiety and depression :-( 

I really hope your dreams do come true x x


----------



## butterfly.kisses

Finky, with our last ivf attempt my tests were always stronger in the pm, than am. I know I don't know you, but i am sending lots of love, its such a bad situation xxxx

edit to add- I mean IVF in general is a bad situation to be in, not what you are going through now-sorry ((hugs)) i typed to fast and didn't re-read!


----------



## butterfly.kisses

Kazzy & Tinky, my pct only funds one attempt, It's so frustrating to know that people who live 8miles from us in a different county are funded for 2! Trust us to get the tight **** pct, and to get sent to the worst clinic in the area too!


----------



## Tinky27

Hi Butterfly kisses,

What treatment are you having? How old are you?

I'm 28 on Monday and have been trying for 1.5 years. We've done 6 rounds of clomid and this is now my 4th (and last) ovulation induction treatment.

xx


----------



## Kazzybear

Tinky, I had ruptured tube with 1st ectopic, didn't know I was pregnant, my flatmate found me near collapsing so had emergency surgery and removal of tube.  The 2nd was early so treated with methotrexate which was awful and lead to hydrosaplynx so tube was removed anyway although some yrs after.  I don't think I'm strong but what helps me is I am a neurosurgical nurse and I see some terrible hands that people are dealt so I feel lucky that I am healthy I have a great husband and great family.


----------



## Tinky27

We've been told that if this treatment is unsuccessful we don't qualify for IVF on the NHS as im not 30!! which I think is disgusting.


----------



## Tinky27

I think you are VERY strong to cope with all of that!! 

I know i'm lucky to have such a great boyfriend and supportive family, but sometimes its so hard to be positive. 

I am all consumed by the idea of becoming pregnant and it has literally taken over my life.

I came off the contraceptive pill 2 years ago, and it was after that I started developing vile symptoms which lead to my diagnosis of PCOS. 

My hair started to thin and break off and I developed severe acne which is leaving me with masses of scarring :-( All of which I can do nothing about because i'm trying to conceive. 

I have lost ALL of my confidence and never go out. I just pray I'll get pregnant soon so that I can claw some of my life and confidence back.


----------



## Kazzybear

I know it is very unfair across the board with regards to ivf funding.  There is just not enough money!  I am comforted by the fact that although I have to wait for ivf if I for example had a brain haemorrhage or cancerous brain tumour I would have surgery or treatment within 1 week.  Unfortunately the nhs is all about priority, however I knw this is nt a comfort when you are in the ivf bubble.


----------



## Kazzybear

Tinky, I'm sorry your having such a hard time, I do understand how had it is.  I will pray it all works out for you xx


----------



## Tinky27

How do we keep going?!


----------



## Kazzybear

I really don't know x


----------



## Tinky27

I'm so scared this cycle hasn't worked!!! I have had period pains all day :-(

I dont know what we're going to do if it doesnt work. Treatments privately are soo expensive


----------



## butterfly.kisses

Hi Tinky,

I'm 29, but i turn 30 on the 1st March, and just to add to the joy my otd is on the 2nd! We didn't think the timing through really! 

We've been ttc for 4 1/2 years now. We're on our 2nd cycle of Ivf w/ ICSI, we were first of all told we just had male infertility, hubby has a few issues with his sperm, but then we switched clinics after our 1st and I was told that for my age I have low amh. 1st cycle in Oct 2011 they collected 13 eggs, this cycle with exactly the same protocol they collected 6! Last cycle ended in a chem pg. If this cycle doesn't work, we really don't know where we'll go next, we paid for this cycle ourselves, and in all has cost us £6,500. It's a lot o money to find, but I'm sure we will eventually, but unfortunately don't have access to it right now!

I know a lady who had 10 attempts at IVF, all failed. But she has helped me alot. She told me that it does get easier, of course the hurt will always be there, but it gets easier. I needed to know that. I needed to know I will be ok.
Take care xxx


----------



## Honeybun31

hi everyone
i know im different because this is a natural cycle but i would love someone to help ease my mind, i have been charting this month and my chart is below.  Today i am 9dpo and feeling a lot of tugs. my boobs are huge...they were a good size before but now they are getting in the way of my arms...both hubby and i have noticed how much fuller they are. and of course sore.

On wiping this evening i had slightly sticky/wet cm on tissue.  

My pelvis feels very crampy and tender.  If i cough i feel an instant tug in the middle.  Even sitting on the bed as i write this its feeling funny.

I did a test (im hoping too early) but it was a negative.

My hubby is remaining positive as he says hes noticed a lot of things (he wont say what becasue he doesnt want to get my hopes up).

Today i slept on and off from 6am to 11 am!!


----------



## LoobyC

Well I'm pretty sure I'm out this month. AF due Saturday and OTD on Sunday. No signs of the monthly witch as normally I get lots of pain but all tests are coming up BFN. 

I know I'm early but I'm sure I'm out. Really upset and confused  xx


----------



## 8868dee

Finky: i would contact the clinic u r with hun hope its not af xxxx


----------



## Kazzybear

Anyone know how long you need to use the crinone gel?


----------



## 8868dee

Sorry kazzy i dont know as to varies by clinic to clinic xxx 

Buttrrfly: im 30 this year too xxx


----------



## Finky1983

8868dee: I was gonna call the clinic but last cycle I bled 5days before and when I called them, the receptionist wouldn't put me through to a nurse and she just said its normal and to carry to gel and test OTD, so didn't think they would be much help.

On the upside, if there is one. It hasn't got any worse. And I have been on DR.google and apparently I am spotting as its only there when I wip and has been like this since 8am. So now praying it doesn't get worse, as last cycle I had no spotting I just bled straight away. So not gonna test tomorrow just going to wait until Saturday and think it hasn't worked.


----------



## Finky1983

I am also 30 this year, April infact and always said I wanted a baby before I was 30. If not me and DH are gonna go Disney and me kids instead haha


----------



## misstickle

kazzybear I have been giving enough gels up to testing day & that night.


----------



## Kazzybear

Thanks misstickle


----------



## 8868dee

Finky: im 30 in july lol x yeah if it only when u wipe that is spotting x hope it doesnt get worse fx fx fx . I so hope u get a bfp on OTD xx


----------



## Honeybun31

Im 32


----------



## jellybean257

It's all good *honeybun* I'll be 32 in Aug lol

I was with my IVF doc the other day and he told me that 32 is young lol

Xoxoxo


----------



## Honeybun31

lol hun i'll be 33 in august   

my boobs are driving me crazy, they have grown so much...really filled out to the sides that my arms keep banging them. which isnt good cos they hurt lol  but strangly tonight they have been itchy too.....which isnt good either.....ever tried scratching a sore nipple?? OUCHES


----------



## Dolphins

Don't worry about it, I'm an old so and so. I'm 38 tomorrow.  

xx


----------



## Finky1983

AF is here now, devastated. Can't stop crying can't see how it will be a good thing Saturday


----------



## Twinklett

*Finky* I'm so sorry hun. Please don't loose all hope as a lot of women experience bleeding in early pregnancy and continue to take the pregnancy to term. I know it's hard as you've been through this before but only Saturday's test will tell. Am sending you loads of  and am really hoping things calm down over night. This process is so heartbreaking at times but also creates miracles when you least expect it    xx


----------



## deb1234

Sorry to hear your news finky. Keep strong though, look at dolphins on this thread and she is doing well.

As for all of the ladies worried about age I am 41 and whilst this isn't how I planned it and I'm not counting it as a success yet I am doing ok. Keep the faith.


----------



## Estew

Kazzybear said:


> Tinky, I had ruptured tube with 1st ectopic, didn't know I was pregnant, my flatmate found me near collapsing so had emergency surgery and removal of tube. The 2nd was early so treated with methotrexate which was awful and lead to hydrosaplynx so tube was removed anyway although some yrs after. I don't think I'm strong but what helps me is I am a neurosurgical nurse and I see some terrible hands that people are dealt so I feel lucky that I am healthy I have a great husband and great family.


Hi Kazzybear I had a hydrosalpinx too. I had 1 tube removed when my appendix burst, then tried 1 ivf cycle that failed with no frosties so had the other tube removed before this round (which failed too but I have some frosties). So, I think we're better off without tubes and nasty hydrosalpinx around!

To the people chatting about NHS does that mean you have no out of pocket expenses? I'm from Australia and we don't have that it costs about $5000 - $6000 out of pocket.


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Dolphins*  Hope you have a lovely day 

*Finky* Keep positive hun


----------



## dingle123

*Finky* - thinking of you 

Lots of luck to anyone testing today 

We are a cautious BFP...had a faint line yesterday but today it is pretty obvious! We'll keep testing till OTD (Mon) and take it from there.

Xxx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Dingle*     Keep positive and am sending you loads of babyglue


----------



## Kazzybear

Estew - yes apparently fluid in the hydrosaplynx is embryo toxic so chances of success improve if tube removed.

Dingle- congrats on your bfp hang in there girl!


----------



## dingle123

Thanks *Kazzy* and *Ronnie* - loving the baby glue! Xxx


----------



## misstickle

As expected, its a BFN here.  Knew anyway on Weddnesday but thought I had better do what clinic told me.  Weill hubby off to work in Saudi on Sunday for few months so no chance of natural conception!  We are going to re-group, work hard, get some pennies in the bank & maybe go again later in the year.  Going to try to forget about babies for a few month (not easy as we all know).  Got pregnant friends all about me  but it wasn't meant to be for us this time.  Life has to go on (even if a little more harder), but I have a fabulous hubby, wonderful family & great friends.

Good luck to all those testing at the weekend - wishing BFPs for all of you x x


----------



## Kazzybear

Misstickle, I'm so sorry, nothing to say that will make it easier so have a cyber hug      I wish you the best of luck for your next round xx


----------



## misstickle

thank you kazzybear x will check in over the weekend to see all those bfns x feel like we are all buddies now x


----------



## Kazzybear

I know, it's a stressful journey and having buddies going through the same is really helpful xx


----------



## Honeybun31

Sorry to those with bfn   its a very difficult time for you but im sending huge hugs and hope that next time will be the bfp you are all waiting for.

Congrats to the BFP!!

I am currently on 10dpo and just feel like its all over....no bleeding but just a feeling.  The only positive signs i have are that my temps havent yet dropped below coverline and that boobs are still so full and sore.  They were itchy last night and this morning. it doesnt help that my sleep is being interrupted a lot at the mo so its not helping my moods.


----------



## sallyliz

Congrats Dingle on your BFP.

Finky I'm in the same situation as you - AF has arrived today so all over for me again.  OTD isn't until next Thursday so really wasnt expecting AF to show up this early. Devastated.

  to all the other BFNs. Hoping we all go on to get our BFPs one day soon.

x


----------



## butterfly.kisses

Sending lots of love to everyone xxxx

Congrats dingle on the BFP!

Now if someone could please slap me with a big stick? I remembered this morning that I had two internet cheapie tests left over from last time, I cracked and tested. God I am so annoyed with myself. Of course it was negative, I mean with the same batch last time, I was getting negatives after I had got a positive on a Clear blue digital! But still, I promised myself I wouldn't test until 9dp5dt, as I stared spotting on 8dp5dt last time. 

Gah, I am so annoyed. I'm just finding this time so hard. I desperately want to know, I just feel in my heart I know it won't work. We have so much sadness at the moment in our family,my cousin sadly took his own life 2 weeks ago today. I still can't believe it, and I'm dreading his funeral on Thursday. I just feel like I need to start looking to the future, but I feel so stuck in the here and now with all the sadness and heartache.


----------



## dingle123

*smacks you*

*butterfly* - I've been testing on cheapies for days...nothing. Tested today after my lovely two lines on FR - still nothing. It is my first time using the cheap ones and I'm a bit underwhelmed by them - I thought they were supposedly able to detect low levels of hcg? Obv not.

*Sally* - truly sorry. Hope you have lots of lovely people around you to offer support


----------



## butterfly.kisses

*rubs cheek* thank you!

I know, I though ic's were meant to be amazing, so I brought loads, I never got a positive with them last time, so don't know why I thought it would show anything so early?! Blah! I can't get to buy any frer's as I'm under house arrest from hubby, lol! So I'll have to wait until next week to get some!


----------



## dingle123

House arrest!


----------



## Wookster

Butterfly kisses - I just wanted to say I have been where you are - 2 years ago my husband found out he had a brain tumour, then  my brother in law took his own life,  a few weeks later I found out I was pregnant and we though happiness came out of the overwhelming sadness of the situation but then it was ectopic and I needed emergency life saving operation. It was a very difficult time but I know it is very cliche but it does get better with time. To help us get through we organised little things to spend time with family, on our own like a holiday etc and gradually life carried on.
Sending you big hugs.  
Wookster x


----------



## butterfly.kisses

Oh my goodness wookster, I am so sorry. I hope your husband is doing well now? I'm also sorry for your chem pg.  I really struggled after ours, almost felt I couldn't be upset, stupid me! I hope you are doing ok? Thank you for your kind words too xxx


----------



## Wookster

Butterfly we are very grateful that brain tumour is controlled by medication and he is doing well. Thank you for asking.
The chem preg is really cruel we had a few days of happiness believing it had worked and this is our time but not meant to be I guess you lose hope, feel disbelief and somehow have to find inner strength to carry on. I am sure when things are not so raw with you you will find inner strength too. 
When is your otd? 
X


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Gosh - I feel very out of touch - lots been going on !

All the BFNs - so very sorry.  When you read all the back stories you find yourself just willing every single one of us to have a successful round this time. Heartbreaking.

Dingle / Butterfly - I agree I thought the internet ones were supposed to measure the most sensitive 10-20 units of HCG. Much happier with the digital ones - nice strong lines. I also tested on a cheapie this morning and it was still very faint compared to the Boots Digi. Congratulations Dingle on your BFP btw xx

AFM, I rang the clinic today as I realised I only had pessaries until Monday and had to put something in place to collect a new prescription, given the clinic is 200 miles away. They faxed the prescription through to my surgery and they have booked me in for my scan on 14th March. I also spoke to the midwife locally and she said I could request my consultant when I book in, which is great as there are a few pretty dispassionate ones out there and I think I need some careful "management" particularly in the later stages, assuming that I get there. I will be moving over to the scan board but will continue to keep an eye on this board, hoping for the last few ladies to have the luck I have had this time so far and get their BFP.


----------



## SmallPeanut

Sadly it's a BFN for us, and it's also the end of the road for us, we have to get used to the idea that we'll never be parents... devastated  

Huge congratulations to all the BFPs 

So sorry for all the BFNs, your time will come, sending   to you all.

xxx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Misstickle* So sad for your BFN, we constantly pray for good news on here. Good Luck with whatever you decide to do next 

*Sally* Sorry to hear about your AF arriving, are you sure thats what it is? 

*Butterfly* Step away from the pee sticks and find some patience


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

big        for the ladies with recent BFN 

 to tomorrows testers Mertimazza, Scooter5, Finky1983  , Cornishtwinkle and Kazzybear 

Regarding cheap tests, dont do it, i used them on my first cycle complete nightmare, they were even negative morning of EC which led me to think i had did trigger wrong sent me  

  and                  all around

Donna


----------



## Finky1983

It's a BFN for us, AF arrived full today. Did a test too and of course was a BFN. Emailed the clinic and they called me to say I am to stop the crinone   so upset. iWeb have one more try, but we have to wait to June/July to see the doctor and the consultant as they wanna talk about what they can do as its our last one, they did say I could not do this and start may/June but they would advise the talk and when I go I get my date to start then. Can't believe I am going to have to wait another 6months. I asked if it was my DH sperm as this is the issue and she said its my eggs too, out of 12 collected only 4 were ok the others had fragmentations(if that's what you call it). So now not sure what to do as we did say if it was only my DH will would use a donor. Arghhhh really don't know what to do now     why is it so unfair


----------



## Martha Moo

Finky1983

So sorry   

Sending    to you and DH 

Donna


----------



## pinksnowfairy

hey all 

thank you so much for your congratulations  still very excited....

every cramp i panic about but im told its normal... 

lots of luck to  you all x x x


----------



## dingle123

Lots of love to you, *Finky*  xxx


----------



## Kazzybear

Hi finky, I'm so sorry to hear your news


----------



## Dolphins

Thanks Ronnie for my birthday wishes.   I had a really good day, thankyou. I went out for the day and didn't get back until late this evening, in enough time for my medication.

So sorry Finky.   

xx


----------



## Kazzybear

Well woke at the crack of dawn and had to get up! OTD has arrived and its a    

I can't believe it, we have been waiting for so long, I pray that they now stay with us!

Good luck to all the testers today xx


----------



## penny48

Kassybear congrates xx


----------



## LoobyC

Congrats Kazzy, that's wonderful news!!!   

AFM - today is AF due day and not one twinge. I was told by clinic to test tomorrow or Monday but wonder if I should test today? Have been very naughty and testing early but all BFN. What do you all think? 

Xx


----------



## dingle123

*Kazzy* - wooooooohoo! So pleased for you!!!!!! 

Sending you lots of baby glue xx

*AFM* - am 7dp5dt today. Took a FR - line is darker. Took a clear blue digital (so addicted hahha) and it came up with pregnant, 1-2 weeks. Roll on OTD!

To everyone else testing today - lots of 

Xxxx


----------



## Kazzybear

Thanks ladies


----------



## TippyToes

Congrats Kazzybear!


----------



## magpiesyard

Can't believe it, been a good girl and waited till 2 days post otd and this morning got

Bfp       

Whoop woop, Well done Kazzy Bear

Will post symptoms in a bit when I've calmed down! Xxxxxxxx

Good luck to others testing today


----------



## Butterfly31

Hi all, it was lovely to sign in and see the exciting Bfp  .

Congratulations dingle, kazzybear and pinksnowfairy i wish you all a very healthy pregnancy x x

I'm now 8dp3 dt.  Blood day Thursday.  Still  trying to keep positive, no real symptoms to report. Torture just doesn't cover it  . 

Sending   to all ladies that went through a difficult bfn. Hope you' re getting lots of hugs and support x x

Positive vibes for all still waiting on your Bfp x x


----------



## dingle123

Woohoo *magpie*!!!! Congrats - lots of good news today! 

*Butterfly* - stay positive - still very early days for you!!! Xxx


----------



## hpsauce

Hello ladies

This is my first post, although I've been reading for the past two weeks. I hope that doesn't make me sound too creepy! 

I'm on my first IVF cycle and this morning we got a bfp! I can't tell you how grateful, relieved and excited I feel (perhaps I don't need to!). I just wanted to say a heartfelt thank you to everyone on this thread. You've helped to keep me sane(ish) for these last two weeks. I've cross-checked every symptom and twinge, and followed your results, and it's made me feel less alone with it all. So thank you, I'd have gone a lot madder without you. 

Huge congrats to all the bfps. Commiserations, courage and hope to the bfns and those of you still waiting.


----------



## Mertimazza

Wow this is a lucky day for BFP my official test day is today even though I had blood test in week I did a test this morning and still showing dark line.


----------



## daisypops

Congrats on all these BFP's!  I haven't posted in this section before. Had my ET 2 days ago with 2 embies (one grade 1 and one grade 2 3dt).  I'm already driving myself completely mental analysing every twinge!  Hubby has made me have complete bed rest since transfer but I've seriously got to get up and about today before I crack up. I've been quite positive since the transfer bit feel a bit weepy and negative today for some reason. Been experiencing period pain type aches since yesterday.


----------



## Twinklett

Hello, such brilliant news on here today! *Kazzy*, *Magpie*, *hp sauce* & *Mertimazza* CONGRATULATIONS!!!!     I am so super happy for all of you. Hopefully your good vibes will rub off on me when I test tomorrow!! xx

*Butterfly* and *Dingle* I'm keeping my fingers crossed for both of you xxx

Love to everyone else! Not many of us left now  xx


----------



## misstickle

congratulations to all the BFPs, so happy for you all x x good luck for the future & look after those lil babes on board.

My heart is breaking with you for all BFNs, it's pants and heart wrenching.


----------



## 8868dee

Congrats magpie, kazzy mertimazza and hpsauce xxx


----------



## Ronnie3007

Sending you all loads of Babyglue


----------



## Kazzybear

Thanks everyone, and good luck to the remaining waiting.  Again I'm rally sorry for the BNF's  I do know how it feels, I had no hope when I was talking to my friends at new year, I came into this round with no expectations and new it would be my last round, I kind of just wanted it over with so we could move on! I guess miracles can happen? I hope it sticks now.  Xx


----------



## magpiesyard

A Few 2ww symptoms for all those still waiting and checking every symptom......

2nd and 3rd day post 5dt a few sharp twinges
General cramps after that. 
Extreme tiredness and eating EVERYTHING!!!!
Waking up early morning (unheard of for me) I usually have to drag self from bed for work! 
That sick feeling when you are really hungry when I wake up first thing.
During 2nd week, really bad pains stomach area after eating, poss trapped wind - not nice! 
Day of otd feelings I would normally get when AF due. 
2 days later BFP! 

Oh and activity wise, I went straight back to work, just being sensible with lifting and stretching etc, I think it's good to keep blood flowing, last time with bfn I sat around like a slob! X
Hope this might help anyone symptom spotting and thinking its all over when it might not be xxxxxxx


----------



## butterfly.kisses

Congrats to all the ladies with the bfps!! Yay!

Ok, well I'm needing a firm talking to, my brain is going into overdrive.... I am 6dp5dt today, haven't tested today-Hubby is home, so he won't let me! Anyway I keep having waves of nausea, started yesterday, and was worse today- I even retched today. I'm not hungry, or at least I don't feel hungry (but strangely I haven't felt hungry at all for the last 3 days) and I don't feel ill. I am super tired tho, I slept for 12 hours last night and woke up at 8.30!! I always wake around 6.30, even at weekends. Now I know I should just test, but I don't believe that nausea could be a symptom so early. Also I am cramping/twingeing quite a lot still, and I really feel like I'm going to get my period. Gah, I'm driving myself insane. After the chem pg last time, I'm trying desperately not to let my mind runaway, but I can't help myself. What if I'm only "feeling" these things because I want to feel them? Why is the 2ww so damn hard? It is so hard to keep a sane mind, and not run away with the fantasy of it all.


----------



## jellybean257

Hi girls......huge congrats to all the BFPs !!!

Well, I'm not due to test until tues but couldn't hold out and tested about 10 mins ago and got a BFN...

Is it all over 

Xxx


----------



## dingle123

*Jellybean* - what did you transfer and when? There is absolutely no way it is over with 3 more days to go!!! What did you test with?

*butterfly kisses* - sorry...I'd be sneaking out by now to get a test! Symptoms sound good so fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## jellybean257

Hi Dingle....

I had my IUI Tuesday week ago.....hoping there's maybe a small chance 

Xoxo


----------



## dingle123

*Jelly* - more than a small chance  - are you testing with First Reponse? Xx


----------



## jellybean257

No, silly me used a Tesco digital test lol xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Butterfly: gl not testing till OTD xxxx symptoms sounds good tho xxx

Jellybean: it is still 3 days early hang in there hun and try n wait till OTD hun x x x


----------



## dingle123

*Jelly* - tbh I don't know much about Tesco digital but I did test 3 days ago with Tesco non digital - nothing. Then same day with FR - very faint line. Don't give up hope just yet


----------



## jellybean257

Ill give it another go on OTD but to be honest I'm not holding out much hope  

Xoxo


----------



## Tito

Jellybean ifthis helps i test 2 days early with ASDA digital got BFN then on OTD with cb am 6 w2days today so  fx for u

Congrats Dingle


----------



## jellybean257

Thank u so much Tito....that gives me a little more hope xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

  to the ladies who have had a BFN 

Dolphins 

Jellybean257 i think its a little early honey      

 for tomorrows Testers LoobyC and Twinklett

  and          all around

Donna


----------



## 8868dee

Gl for tomorrows testers xxz fx sorry for the bfns x 

And happy birthday to dolphons for yesterday xxx


----------



## Tinky27

A HUGE congratulations to kazzybear!!!! 

I'm so thrilled for you!!! 

My OTD is Monday and I'm terrified. Did you have any symptoms? Like AF pains??

xx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Tinky - I (plus loads of others) had lots of what I thought were af pains - I think it's one of the things that depresses us the most during the 2nd week of the 2ww but it's as likely to have a positive as much as a negative outcome so fingers crossed for you it's the former. 

Jelly - its definitely not over yet so hold in there.

Butterfly - stay firm if you can - at least til you get to the double figures. 

Congrats kazzy, ronnie, mertimazza and hpsauce - next milestone here we come.


----------



## dingle123

Sending lots of good luck vibes to all who are testing today  

I had some red blood yesterday @ 7dp5dt which stressed me out. Seems to have stopped for the time being and test today is the same as yesterday. Hopefully have hcg bloods taken this week which will confirm either way.


----------



## Kazzybear

Thanks tinky and yes I had lots of AF pains and funny twinges and still do, the worrying does not stop believe me xx

Cornishtwinkle, congrats to you too and all the ladies with BFP's 

Dingle good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## mumily08

Hi ladies I had et yestaday 1 beautiful blastocyst put back can I ask a question did any1 test early xxx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Mumily* Congrats on being PUPO now, chill for your 2ww. Step away from any pee sticks as you could get a false positive, your OTD is there for a reason hun. Good Luck


----------



## butterfly.kisses

Dingle, hope you are taking it easy, and that the spotting was nothing. xxx

Well, I tested again, I am pathetic! I have zero self control *shakes head*
The problem is, there was a line, but I don't know if I can believe it. It's a ic, still in date, but I'm not to sure on their reliability? Anyone have any advice in ICs? Also I am now terrified I have jinxed myself. I got a faint + last time on 7dp5dt, but then started spotting at 9dp5dt. Could the same thing happen twice? I'm still cramping/twingeing loads. Gah! This is exactly why I shouldn't have tested.

Mumlily08- Congrats on being pupo! Take my advice, DON"T test early!


----------



## mumily08

Thank u. Hun I really wanna know this is soo hard jus waiting I feel strange keep rubbing my belly and talk in to it xxxx


----------



## hpsauce

Kazzybear said:


> ...I had lots of AF pains and funny twinges and still do, the worrying does not stop believe me xx


Same here! A bfp on a pee stick doesn't make them go away, it seems. Knicker-watch continues!


----------



## Twinklett

Hiya, sorry for the news but unfortunately it's a BFN for us. We're not surprised and are now eagerly anticipating our next go! Lots of luck for those of you still to test and the BFP's waiting for their scans and also big hugs for the ones who weren't successful this time, I shall hopefully see you on the April 2ww thread!!

Lots of love xx


----------



## TippyToes

Sorry to hear that Twinklett, I really admire your positivity to pick yourself up and carry on xxx


----------



## dingle123

*Twinklett* - very sorry to hear your news. Glad to hear you are focusing on the future and going again. Hope next cycle is 'the one'


----------



## LoobyC

Well today is OTD but am too scared! No sign of AF (2 days late) but the early tests I did where all -ve, including one yesterday. Guess it means I already have my answer but any advice gratefully received!!

Xx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Looby. It is scary but there are cases where successive negatives are followed by a positive. I hope you get a lovely surprise when you work up the courage. Good luck xx


----------



## 8868dee

Mumily: congrats on being pupo hun xx and last time i tested early but this time i tested on morning of OTD as i was having nloods i took a test as knew it would be accurate then x last time testing early for me added stress in top of stress already getting from being on the 2WW so it was torture.


----------



## 8868dee

Sorry to hear of ur bfn twinklett x gl for the future xx i like how positive u sound xxx take care xxx

Looby: gl when u decide to test hun xxx


----------



## LoobyC

Thanks *Cornishtwinkle*, I know there is still hope until the witch arrives so will do my best to 'keep calm & carry on'!! Xx


----------



## LoobyC

Thank you 8868dee - have gone from being so impatient for OTD to finding every excuse not to test!! Xx


----------



## mumily08

Tha k u all ladies I really want to test early as I'm going mad already debating of what to do xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Looby: thats always the way hun x fx for the bfp for u hun xxx 

Goodluck to all testing tomorrow xxxx fx u get the bfps xxx


----------



## dingle123

OTD today and definte BFP! Clear Blue says 1-2 weeks....I'm a bit worried about my hcg levels now  

Lots of luck to everyone testing today   xxx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Dingle*     Lets hope you have set the trend for the rest of the day


----------



## TippyToes

Congrats Dingle!!        
Don't worry about hcg levels. My clinic do not do these and I think its a good idea, as so many of the ladies on here seem to worry endlessly about them! 
Good Luck xx


----------



## Butterfly31

Hi, 

That's brilliant news dingle, take it easy and enjoy your fantastic news. 

I'm either 10dp3dt or 11 dp3 dt. I'm never sure whether you count the day of transfer.I've had a bit of nausea recently, it comes on anytime if the day but mostly night. A bit of cramping but nothing much.  I did a test this morning with first response don't know how reliable they are? I got two lines  . My otd is thurs so I'm firmly on the ground as I've been here before. I'll do  another one on wednesday, but could it be?? X x


----------



## sallyliz

Brilliant news Dingle! 

And Butterfly that sounds like good news to me!

Very unexpectedly for me, I'm back in the 2WW... after having what I thought was definitely AF on Friday and over the weekend, I did a pregnancy test today (11dp3dt) just in case, and to my amazement it's a BFP! The first time I've ever seen those words on a test in my life!  

My OTD isn't until Thursday, and I am still spotting - though not as heavily - so we have a very long way to go, but I'm keeping everything crossed for Thursday.

x


----------



## Butterfly31

Sallyliz, we must of had the same et day as my otd is Thursday and  like yours a 3 dt. As you can see I tested today too .  Keeping everything crossed x x


----------



## scooter5

BFN for me so I'm out.

Good luck everyone else

xxx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Scooter*


----------



## Kazzybear

Sorry scooter


----------



## Tinky27

Hi Dingle,

Congratulations on your fantastic news!!!

I am due to test today, but too nervous! I can't bare the disappointment eapecially knowing its my last free treament! Sid you have any signs or symptoms??

X x you must be so happy right now x x x


----------



## Tinky27

I'm so sorry scooter. Has your AF started? X x

BIG HUGS!!


----------



## sallyliz

so sorry scooter


----------



## Tinky27

Hi sallyliz,

Congratulations. Did you have any signs or symptoms. I'm due to test today, but I know its going to be negative as I dont feel anything positive like the first time I got a bfp


----------



## dingle123

*Scooter* - massive hugs to you xxx


----------



## dingle123

Tinky27 said:


> Hi Dingle,
> 
> Congratulations on your fantastic news!!!
> 
> I am due to test today, but too nervous! I can't bare the disappointment eapecially knowing its my last free treament! Sid you have any signs or symptoms??
> 
> X x you must be so happy right now x x x


Tinky! I can't believe you haven't tested!! 

I had a fair few symptoms, quite similar to my previous pregnancy. Lots of pulling/twinges, emotional, loss of appetite, vivid dreams, lower back pain. Are you going to test? If so, what are you testing with?

I have everything crossed for you


----------



## dingle123

Butterfly31 said:


> Hi,
> 
> That's brilliant news dingle, take it easy and enjoy your fantastic news.
> 
> I'm either 10dp3dt or 11 dp3 dt. I'm never sure whether you count the day of transfer.I've had a bit of nausea recently, it comes on anytime if the day but mostly night. A bit of cramping but nothing much. I did a test this morning with first response don't know how reliable they are? I got two lines . My otd is thurs so I'm firmly on the ground as I've been here before. I'll do another one on wednesday, but could it be?? X x


I swear my FR! Sounds like you're knocked up, love!


----------



## sallyliz

Tinky - I had a few different "symptoms" which may or may not be BFP related... I felt really dizzy and sickly around 4dpt, then had lower back ache and AF type pains, with the odd shooting pain. Also feel quite thirsty and hot (very unlike me, I'm usually freezing). Since Thursday I've had bleeding, so I'm definitely not letting myself get excited just yet.

Good luck for your test!


----------



## dingle123

Oh yes! ^ very thirsty


----------



## dingle123

*Sally* - congrats on your BFP! And OTD isn't till Thursday? That has to be a good sign


----------



## Tinky27

Hey,

I probably would have done by now if I was at home, but I'm away the weekend in London with my mum. I need to go and buy a test as I don't want to leave to tomorrow and get a negative on my birthday!! 

I just can't bare it. I have no symptoms. Only feel like I'm getting an very sore from the pessaries!!!

I know my body and I know it will be a negative! 

When I got a bfp on my first treatment I had symptoms

Xx


----------



## dingle123

But lots of ladies say with one positive cycle they had symptoms and another positive cycle they didn't...people keep telling me not to compare cycles, which I find really hard....so I do understand


----------



## Tinky27

Until i test instill have a tiny bit of hope, but I know in my heart its a negAtive. It feels like my AF is just waiting to start :-(


----------



## Tinky27

It is very hard because my symptoms were really quite strong with that bfp. I just don't feel pregnant at all!!
I'm 28 tomorrow and a bfp would have made it the best birthday ever!!!


----------



## sallyliz

Tinky. Hoping you are wrong and get a lovely birthday present. x


----------



## Tinky27

I feel physically sick. I know its game over but I'm just not ready to except it. I suffer with really bad depreaaion when not on the treatment. Without the treatment my progesterone dropped to 0.9!!! 

When taking menopur I injections for ovulation induction my nails grow, my acne isn't as bad and I just generally feel better. It's what my body needs. 

If its a negative I will have to be referred back to the consultant (8 week wait!) but I won't be allowed another cycle on this treatment despite the fact it worked first time around. 

It's so unfair I don't qualify for IVF until I'm 30.


----------



## Butterfly31

Hi tinky, big   to you, you are going through so much emotion. I hope your wrong and you find the strength to take the test. X x


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Tinky* Try to remain positive to avoid a meltdown, praying you get your much needed BFP


----------



## butterfly.kisses

Scooter, So sorry :hugs:

Congrats Dingle on the bfp! Yay!!

Congrats Nat to!

I've finally caved and tested with a frer. And I got 2 lines!!!! They came up within a minute, and and I don't have to squint to see it. And it's stronger than the tests I had at this point last cycle. BUT I am now crapping myself. I'm 8dp5dt and my otd isn't until Sat, when I'll (fingers crossed) be 13dp5dt. I'm terrified I've jinxed myself by testing so early, I started spotting at 9dp5dt last time, that's tomorrow. I just don't know what to believe. I desperately want to believe this is for real, but I'm terrified it will end like last time. I promised myself last time, if ever I got pg again, I would make myself enjoy it and embrace it, but now I'm worried sick if I even say it out loud, it will all come crashing down around me. God this is so hard. Sorry for the essay, I just need to let this out before I go crazy!

xxx


----------



## LoobyC

Congratulations to all the BFPS and   to all BFN.

Yesterday was OTD for me and I was too scared to test, well AF arrived with a vengeance today so it just wasn't to be for me this time.  

Xx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Looby* So sorry you got a BFN dont give up hope, keep strong and try again  

*Butterflykisses* Step away from the pee sticks .  that the glue holds for you


----------



## Tinky27

Day 15 NEGATIvE knew it would be.

Gutted. I guess there's no chance now


----------



## Tinky27

No AF a on pessaries. I'm day 15 and negative. Do I stop the pessaries now? I'm so so gutted. Was our last free treatment :-(


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Tinky* I had to come off the pessaries as soon as I had my Neg Blood result, check with clinic first. Am sooooo sorry for you


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Tinky* When is your OTD?


----------



## Tinky27

Today is my OTD as I'm day 15. I was told this the earliest I can test? 

I'm not sure whether to stop the pessaries or not.

I'm so so gutted


----------



## dingle123

*Tinky* - I am so, so sorry. For what it is worth: sending you good wishes for your bday tomorrow


----------



## mumily08

Congrats to all u r bfp and sending thoughts and love to all bfn xxxx can I ask did any1 experience bad cramping I'm on 2day after et and start in this afternoon craping started quiet bad zxx


----------



## 8868dee

Dingle: congrats hun xxxx

Scooter: im so so sorry for ur bfn hun xxx look after urselfs xxx 

Looby and tinky sorry u got bfns today girls xxx look after ursels xxxx 

Butterfly: congrats on the bfp hun now step away from the pee sticks till OTD hun xxxx 

Mumily: no hun i had aches and pains but not terribly bad mind u it could be from transfer x but remember hun no cycle is the same lol x what works for one might be different for others xxx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Tinky*  , I would ring your clinic in the morning hun


----------



## Honeybun31

Hi...sorry to just jump in but im a little confused. Took temp am and was sad to see it had dropped (but still above coverline)  just now i wiped pinky discharge but on second wipe all gone. Im experiencing some mild cramping in tummy. 
I am 13dpo..... Could this b late implantation?? 
My chart is below... Would really appreciate your advice... Xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

 to the ladies with BFP

 to the ladies who have had BFN over the last few days 

Mumily you may wish to join the march OTD 2ww thread as this one will close on thursday/Friday am sure there will be someone over on the thread at the same stage as you 

Jellybean257 and hopepaige  for testing tomorrow        

I will be posting links over the next few days for moving forward from this thread

Donna


----------



## Tinky27

Has anyone been told to test on day 15? Could that still be too early?
I've had ovulation induction not IVF. 

Still hoping things could change but I know I'm kidding myself. So so gutted.

Can't sleep. Just wish this pain would end


----------



## jellybean257

Well ladies its all over for me this month, BFN  I guess I'll just have to get on with the next cycle !!!

Good luck to everyone else testing soon 

Xoxoxo


----------



## dingle123

*jellybean* - very sorry to hear your news. Here's to a successful next cycle


----------



## Tinky27

This is the worst birthday ever. I just want this day to be over the pain and disappointment is unbearable.

Why. We did everything right. 

Jellybean what treatment are you having? Big hugs to you too x


----------



## jellybean257

Tinky27 said:


> This is the worst birthday ever. I just want this day to be over the pain and disappointment is unbearable.
> 
> Why. We did everything right.
> 
> Jellybean what treatment are you having? Big hugs to you too x


I'm on Buserelin, gonal f injections. Ovitrelle and Cyclogest....and that was my third failed IUI !!!

I'm ready to take it all on again tho !!!

So so sorry your having such a crappy time but u have to be in control of it cause if you don't it will control you and take over your life completely. I know that's easier said than done but I really believe this.

Keep positive and strong and take on your next cycle with a new outlook on treatment !!!

Good luck with everything and if u ever need to chat I'm always here

Xoxoxo


----------



## dingle123

*Jelly* - will you be moving on to IVF?

*Twinky* - are you still in London with your Mum? Try and enjoy your bday if you can


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Jellybean257 so sorry to read of your BFN   

Our last OTD tester tomorrow lots of luck Teena_Russell



Donna


----------



## Tinky27

Hey,

Just wanted to say thank you to all the girls who replied to my last post. Today has been really hard because we are so disappointed, but I know we have to stay strong to be able to move forward.

Thanks you jellybean in particular and i'm so sorry to hear of your bfn :-(

I have to find a private clinic now as that was my last free nhs treatment.

Can anyone recommend a private clinic in Hampshire?

I'm so glad I have you girls to talk too. We maybe strangers yet we have such a special bond. I wish everyone all the luck in the world and let's hope our dreams come true. We all deserve it!!

xx


----------



## magpiesyard

Hi Tinky,

So sorry to hear of your tough time - I can highly recommend a clinic in Portsmouth - spire - the dr is sooo lovely and the nurse is too, she is there with you every step of the way, I would never have coped without her support. I was originally with another doctor at a different clinic but he broke his back so we had to change, so glad we did because spire was so much better, the only prob is you go to London for ET and ET but they too are wonderful, can't recommend highly enough. 

Good luck in your future treatments xxx


----------



## Tinky27

Hey,
Thanks for your reply. What clinic were you at originally? We've been to open evenings at Wessex fertility and complete fertility in Southampton but are still undecided.
Is spire alot more expensive?
How come you have to go to London for ET?
We haven't had any IVF yet, only 4 ovulation induction cycles. The first one was successful but we lost our bean at 4 weeks :-( 
Did you have  successful treatment at spire, or are you still trying? 

X x x


----------



## Tinky27

Hey! 

Does anyone have any advice on treatment after x4 ovulation induction treatments (menopur injections)?
I conceived on the first cycle but bfn ever since :-(
We were told iui could be the next step but I've heard the success rates aren't great and maybe IVF is a better option?
Any advice ladies would be greatly appreciated!

Also can anyone recommend any good clinic is Hampshire?

Thanks in advance!

X x x


----------



## sammyjoe

*Tinky* Although i haven't posted for a while i have still been reading and following everyone progress. Im so sorry for your BFN.
Im 27 and started treatment when i had just turned 26. 4 years we've been going throught test and waiting for results. My age has always been an issues throughout all of my treatment. Not for me but for the Dr's. I was too young etc, etc. I expect you may of had the same issues. But because of my age they wouldn't do IVF, i had to go through 3 x IUI's, second IUI i got a BFP but unfortunately MC at 5 weeks. I've just done my first IVF and we got our BFP. I would say if you could go for IVF as the success rates. But i know it is alot more expensive than IUI. Good luck in making you decision xx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Sammyjoe* Congratulations on your BFP


----------



## 8868dee

Jellybean so sorry u got a bfn hun xxx take care xxx 

So sorry to all bfns over last couple days look after urselfs xxx 

Congrats on all bfps xxx 

Goouck to the last tester of february teena russell xxx gl hun xxx


----------



## MsPeaches

I was active here earlier in the month - my how time has flown, seems like an age sometimes this journey doesn't it.

Just a big bunch o' hugs to all the ladies who got a negative like me this month, and huge hugs to all the ladies celebrating positive results! Buy it goes in doesn't it... All our milestones!

I have climbed back on the horse and am now in the March 2WW group - all the best to any joining me there, or whatever you decide next.  Am flying from Spain to oz later today - carrying two little beans with me!

All the best everyone, and to teena_r - I hope you get lucky last!!!  MsP xxx


----------



## holiday_girl

Best of luck mspeaches, I so hope it works for you, I think you're really brave xx


----------



## mercers

Mspeaches - Wow thats amazing where has that time gone!!!!!!

Good luck for this time round, hope one of those beans takes.

Safe travels


----------



## mercers

MrsB33 - How are you keeping? whats been happening.....dont think ive seen you on the

Waiting for early scans - part 6

thread.... 

Hope your well


----------



## holiday_girl

Hi mercers, I'm good thanks. Think I was on the number 5 thread as I had my scan on the 18th and all was thankfully well! I just joined one of the bfp due Sept/Oct groups. Are you well?

Best of luck to everyone who was on the 2ww Feb thread, I hope it all works out for all the bfns. I've been amazed by your strength and positivity. 

To all the lucky bfps congratulations and good luck for the future. I don't think I'll ever stop being grateful for ivf.

Take care !x


----------



## 8868dee

Mrspeaches: best of luck to u love i really hope it works this time xxxx have a safe trip home xxx 

Mrsb : (im also a mrs B since getting married lol but decide to use my ebay name for the forum lol) i second everything u have said i am too amazed at sll the positivity in a log and sonetimes daunting situation xxx 


gl to all the bfns for the future xxx do not lose hope xxx 

Congrats to all the other bfps out there from the 2ww feb thread xxx gl with ur pregnancies hope u join us in the bfp sept/october thread and the waitig for early scans 6 thread xxx


----------



## mercers

Ah I must join the due Sept/Oct.... I just joined thread 6 of first scan.

See you on there, thanks

Xx


----------



## TippyToes

Well its been quite a month for all of us. Congrats to all BFPs and best of luck for future        
Wish the BFNs all the luck in the world and truly hope that you get the bundle of your dreams you deserve.
       
                                                    xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Yes mercers do join lol xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Just popping in to pop some links up as the thread will be closed in the morning

For the ladies whose dreams didnt come true this month  

Here is the link for moving forward ~ *Click Here*

For those whose dream came true
Waiting for first scan ~  Click Here

September/October Pregnancy Thread ~ *Click Here*

and PG General Chat ~ *Click Here*

Wishing you all the best for your forward journeys

Donna


----------



## Butterfly31

I agree what a journey this month has been.  Got my Bloods today and my  Bfp confirmed .  My scan booked for 27 march. It's just magical.  I hope and pray for all the ladies with Bfp a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Butterfly

 on our final BFP of February  

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy

Donna


----------

